# A Life of Adventure(Action)



## revan4559

It would be a quiet night in the small town of Hiensburg. People would be settling down for the night. Men and Women are coming and going from the tavern ordering drinks and rooms. It was just the same as any other night. Except with one exception. About twenty minutes away from the town a large group of Gors and Ungors (Beastmen) are gathering for a raid on this isolated town. They would be preparing to break open the hate by cutting down a large tree and turning it into a battering ram. Back at Hiensburg a stranger wearing a long dark red trench coat and what appears to be a hat similar to the design of a witch hunter has just finished stabling his horse for the night at the Tavern. The Strange man then push open the door and walks inside his hat covering most of his face as he walks in and takes a seat in the corner of the tavern. On his person he has a long sword at his left hip, a short sword on his right and two pistols crossed on his chest. He remains seated and leans back against the wall as he waits to be served.

Aldegar: After a hard days working on the farm you have decided to go to the tavern to relax before you head home back to your family. While at the tavern you would be sat down with some of your friends, Nysard and Felix. You would also be talking to Alfred who is behind the bar serving you three your drinks. You would over hear some of the guards talking about the recent rumors of gathering beastmen but decided to pay no attention. You would then notice a rather strange man in a red trench coat and hat enter.

Alfred: You would be behind the tavern bat serving drinks and talking to the local patrons of the tavern. You father would also be busy serving drinks and you mother and sister in the back of the tavern cooking food for those who order it. You would see Aldegar enter the tavern and sit with Felix and Nysard and decide to go serve them drinks and talk to them. You would then notice a rather strange man in a red trench coat and hat enter, he would go and sit in the corner and waits for to to go serve him a drink.

Nysard: After a hard days working on the farm you have decided to go to the tavern to relax before you head home back to your family. While at the tavern you would be sat down with some of your friends, Aldergar and Felix. You would also be talking to Alfred who is behind the bar serving you three your drinks. You would over hear some of the guards talking about the recent rumors of gathering beastmen but decided to pay no attention. You would then notice a rather strange man in a red trench coat and hat enter.

Kai: After helping the new strange man dressed in red and wearing a odd looking hat finish stabling his horse he would give you a few coins and tells you to go get a drink for yourself in payment for helping him. He would then turn off and walks inside the tavern disappearing amongst the crowd. You can see your friends Felix, Aldergar and Nysard getting served by Alfred and decide to go over and join them in their drinking.

Kiera: It would be a quiet night at the towns temple. No-one had been brought in yet from getting into bar fights at the local tavern but it was only a matter of time before they started being brought in drunk and bloody from their brawls. You would be wondering around the temple when you stop a window on the second floor and look out into the forest. You can see camp fires in the distance, obviously come people camping out after now having made it to the town before the gates were closed. One of the other priestesses tells you to go and check the storage room and take a stock check of food and supplies incase they need to get some more tomorrow.

Merovech: You have just finished digging your last grave for today for an elderly man who had died at the age of seventy eight yesterday and his funeral would be tomorrow. After putting away your shovel and putting on your long over coat you decide you may aswell go and relax at the tavern. As you make your way down the hill from the cemetery you see some camp fires in the distance and just decide to ignore them as they are most likely travelers camping out.

Benepal: It had been a rather successful day hunting. You had caught 5 rabbits today and have taken them to the tavern where Alfred's father pays you a few coins for 3 of them and offers you a beer on the house before handing the 3 rabbits to his wife and daughter to prepare. You would take the other 2 rabbits back to your family after you have had a few drinks. You would then notice a rather strange man in a red trench coat and hat enter.

Felix: After a hard days working on the farm you have decided to go to the tavern to relax before you head home back to your family. While at the tavern you would be sat down with some of your friends, Aldergar and Nysard . You would also be talking to Alfred who is behind the bar serving you three your drinks. You would over hear some of the guards talking about the recent rumors of gathering beastmen but decided to pay no attention. You would then notice a rather strange man in a red trench coat and hat enter.


----------



## komanko

It was a hard day at the farm, Nysard was working like a dog under the raging sun which burned his back, he was all sweaty and his muscles stretched. When evening came it was a relief, the sun went away and gave her place to the glowing moon. It was a nice night so he decided to go to the tavern with his friends. Nysard caught a table near the bar, then quickly Felix and Aldegar joined him. He saw Alfred serving drinks to the regular patrons, Alfred quickly noticed them and finished his business and went towards them. While he was walking towards them Nysard heard the guards talking about rumors that beastmen were gathering nearby, but he quickly dismissed the thoughts about this. Alfred reached them and after a friendly greeting Nysard said, "I will have a beer if you still have anything left after all this customers.", turning his head to his Aldegar and Felix he asked, "What would you order?". Nysard then noticed an odd looking man going through the door, he was wearing a red trench coat and also a hat. He was not one of the regular patrons and not many travelers were passing in this town. He then returned to his friends and asked, "What a day huh?"


----------



## deathbringer

The white dress, slipped easily over her head, her limbs devoid of fatigue, full of life and vigour. It had been an easy day, the odd wound of a farmer stepping on a rake yet nothing more.

The night was just beginning, the usual mellee of horrors leering and sneering as they lolled drunkenly in there chair. Bloody noses, broken bones and the occassional gash of a knife or pistol wound.

Easy to deal with, much easier than a difficult birth, though without the joy of new life, the subtle triumph of overcoming yet another obstacle, of holding the bawling babe tightly in her arms. Watching the mothers face soften from agony to ecstacy as she held the child to her bosom.

Oh twas a wonderful thing. 

She skipped down the stair two at a time the dress swishing round her ankles as she landed upon the rug, and the gentle weight of her golden tresses tickled her back. She faced the glasseless arch and placed her thin fingers upon the stone, cool to the touch, calming and soothing as looked out over the village. Of from the village over the forest, flickers of flame dancing within the deep boughs.

More than usual. 

Must be lots of travellors locked out tonight. Another night on the road would be nothing to those weather beaten types.

On she went her delighted steps slowing to a more respectful gate as a priestess approached her and she stopped as the elder opened her mouth to speak

"Kiera, we need not your assistance for the moment, the healers are unoccuped, yet check the storage room. We will be going into town tomorrow"

She turned and walked away and Kiera rolled her eyes at her retreating back. She preffered to be out on the temple floor, even unoccupied she could talk to the other healers. Oh so much still to learn, in some ways she was still but a babe and in others she surpassed them.

They knew so much yet often those they thought were certain to die, were soothed and healed by Kiera's ministrations.

She was seen to be a talent, a possibility and a progidy, a last resort in essence and those who still got worse were often sent to her, to be seen into death or reborn to new life at her touch.

Her dainty footsteps echoed on the cobbles as she made her way towardsthe storage room. 

An involuntary shiver racked her body and she frowned

something very bad was about to happen


----------



## TraitorsHand

Merovech walked down the cemetery hill. The uneasy silence only broken by the crunching sounds of gravel under his boots. His long black over coat skirted around his ankles, creating a pleasant swishing sound. His long auburn hair gently blowing in the wind. Merovech pulled his over coat up a little and wrapped it around his body, it wasn't too cold, but years of poverty had made him dread the cold no matter how tolerant he was to it. 

Stepping off the hill and into the village center he briefly wondered where he should go. He didnt feel quite like going home, and the last time he entered the Tavern he was meet with awkward silence and a short man that wished to have a go at him, no doubt to drunk to care about the Morr superstition, but he was Thirsty from his long day at work, and it would take more than one spawn of a dwarf to stop him. 

His feet contiuned its long crunching trek and he stopped only once to look at the ominous red glow of the travelers fire, before turning back to the path to the tavern and continuing his trek.


----------



## Samu3

(Please dont hate my first time on this kind of RP)
Benepal stared down into the bottem of his empty mug. He knew he shouldn't be drinking, tomorow he would be shooting worse then a blind Ork but the bartender insisted and he didnt want to offend. 

Gazing up from his mug he spotted the strange trenchcoat man in the corner, they didnt get many of his type around here Benepal suspected he might be a witchhunter back on the farm they got plenty of those....Always asking for directions to strange places. He was keeping an eye on him not because he suspected he was here to hurt people but because if this guy is anything like the Witchhunters that visisted the farm then he better keep the Drunks away from him least they want to end up with the healers in that temple up the hill.

Benepal got up from the table taking his bow with him and went outside "Just for a little while" he said to himself. It got so crowded and stuffy in there. Leaning on the taverns outside wall he observed the fires coming from the forests.
Good, he thought to himself the wildlife would flee from the fire's right into the hunting grounds.
The cause of the fires themselfs however were most likely Travelers, his father had just gone to see them, ask if they mabye wanted to trade some of todays catch for coins.

Something welled up in his gut he couldnt put a finger on it a feeling of some sort, or mabye it was just the Beers? Either way he didnt like this.


----------



## CaptainFatty

Felix wiped the worst of the dust off his face as he headed towards the tavern. It had been a long, hard day and he wanted nothing more right now than to relax and drink with friends. As he opened the door, the familiar smell of beer and smoke hit him, the relaxing effect bringing a smile to Felix's face. He looked around and saw Nysard sitting at a table near the bar. He walked up him, grinning widely, hand extended. Soon after, Aldegar joined them and they sat together, waiting for Alfred. While they waited, Felix could hear some guards talking about the rumors of beastmen gathering nearby. Felix shook his head, wondering why the guards were always so paranoid despite the fact that nothing had attacked for a long while.

Alfred eventually came up to their table and greeted them, asking what they wanted. Nysard was the first to answer, commenting on the amount of pwople in the tavern. "What would you order?" Nysard asked them.

"Just a beer as well, don't need anything too heavy tonight," he laughed just sighting the man in the dark red hat and coat, laden with weapons. "Any good stories today Alfred? Have you had a chance to talk to that man yet or did he just arrive in town?"


----------



## darkreever

Things could not possibly get much worse, Sigmar be praised of small mercies on this night. Aldegar thought to himself, staring into the half-finished pint in front of him. This was to be his final night in Hiensburg, tomorrow he would travel with pa to the capitol of Nordland and enlist to join up with the marines as his father, and his father, and his father had all done before him. It was tradition, something that had been beaten into him as well as how to work the land right had been over these many seasons. There was nothing more that Aldegar could want; at least until he had met Kristen that is. She was Nysard’s sister, a true beauty that stole the look of many here at the inn; but by the grace of Sigmar she seemed to only have eyes for him, nothing more than a farmhand. They had fallen for each other two winters ago, and managed to keep their relationship mostly silent for the most part.

But now, now it was all about to come to an end; if his father had spoken true than he would not be returning to Hiensburg or at least not by choice. He would likely settle down somewhere else with someone else many seasons down the path. He didn’t want that though, he didn’t want just anyone; not when he loved Kristen as he did. That’s when Kirsten had spoken to him, had asked of him the thing that racked him so now. _“Run away with me.”_ Four words, that’s all it had taken and now he was torn between the tradition of his family, or his true love. Worst of all, Kirsten was Nysard’s sister; how would the man feel after learning that his own friend had run away with his kin? He couldn’t tell anyone, she had already made him swear to remain silent, and he knew that if he left the parting would be a death to them both.

After some time sitting by himself, Aldegar noticed Nysard and Felix enter and motion him over to a table. Sighing, he downed what remained in his pint before nudging his head in the direction of his friends to Alfred, indicating that he was heading to the table and wanted another pint. _"What a day huh?"_ Nysard muttered as Aldegar took a seat and the big man couldn’t help but take the line. _“No worse than any other, but what would a dandy like you know about real work anyway?”_ He said with a smile before the answer to his dilemma came to the fore of his mind. He would run away with Kirsten, his love for her meant more to him than the tradition of joining the navy. They would see the world together, he already knew of work and that would be able to get them by; as long as they had each other that is all they would need.

_"Just a beer as well, don't need anything too heavy tonight, any good stories today Alfred? Have you had a chance to talk to that man yet or did he just arrive in town?"_ Felix asked, and that’s when Aldegar actually noticed the unusual man. He hadn’t seen him in here before; definitely hadn’t seen him in town. Was he a traveler or something, maybe he’d be able to take him and Kirsten away or be able to share with them some idea of where to go. _“Yeah Alfred, who’s that?”_


----------



## Angel of Blood

Kai

He was an odd looking man Kai thought. Looked more than capable of taking care of himself without the arsenal of weaponry he seemed to have on every part of his body. Kai had just finished stabling the newcomers horse when the man handed him a few coins and bade him to buy himself a drink. Kai instantly forgot his suspicions of the man in light of his generosity and quickly headed off to the tavern after the newcomer. He passed Benepal who was on his way out "After a bit fo fresh air? too much drink already?" asked Kai smiling as he entered the tavern. The tavern was busy as usual, guards talking of rumours of gathering beastmen, the stranger sat alone in a corner, most of the other townsfolk and sat around one table Kais friends. Jenna didn't appear to be inside either 'must be at home' he thought to himself. Shrugging he made his way over to his friends. "Yeah Alfred, who's that?" Aldegar said, "Witch hunter by the looks of him" Kai interjected "but by Sigmar i like him, paid me a handful of coin just for stabling his horse! Besides whats the conflicted look on your face for Aldegar? Looking forward to the navy that much" Aldegar was after all being sent to the marines much against his own choice, Kai could hardly blame him for looking slightly conflicted, 'must just be nerves' he thought. 

"I'll pay for this round Alfred, may aswell make some use of this coin, haven't got long before i have to do this damned errand for the stablemaster" buying his friends drinks was part generosity, but mostly due to the fact that he would only have to turn the remaining over to his parents anyway when he got home. "Anyone seen where Jenna is by the way? thought she would be in here with all of you"


----------



## TraitorsHand

Merovech pushed open the door to the noisy tavern. The light spilt froth from the door accompanied by warmth of the hearth greeted him. Merovech kept his face straight and did not show the relief of escaping the cold outside world. Stepping into the tavern his boots clunked against the floor, and some of the patrons stopped and looked at him in silence. He swore he spotted one man make the sign of sigmar for protection. “_Bloody empire folks and their superstitions” _brushing the thought aside he sat at a small table tucked into the back corner. Alone he leaned back into the chair to rest his weary back muscles. No matter how many times he has done it, digging a grave was always a draining experience. Under half closed eye lids, he glanced around the room recognizing a few of the patrons, Kai the stable boy and that farmer… Nysard was it? Well no matter, as long as the superstition of Morr held out he wouldn’t have to worry about drunks wanting to “tempt fate” no doubt trying to impress the homely tavern wench, on that note where was that women? He wanted a nice ale to sooth his back, but he couldn’t quite spot her.
Taking note of the large man in the corner with the weapons, Merovech examined him with a close eye. A tall man, not quite as large as him but tall none the less. From the weapons he carried he would have to be a trained warrior, but Merovech didn’t know much about the Empire military to place him, might just be a traveling merc, wasn’t his business.


----------



## revan4559

_The strange man would remain sat in the corner of the room. His dark eyes peering out from under the shadow of his hat scanning everyone in the room looking for the one person he was here to find. Not finding them he motions to the bartender and orders a small flagon of ale to drink before shifting his attention back to the patrons._

Nysard, Felix, Kai, Aldegar: You are all sat around the table talking to Alfred and talking about the days work. You have no idea what the strange man in the corner is doing or who he is but you all suspect just a well armed traveling making sure he can get to his destination on him. You should all just get back to the drinking and talking but after awhile you all slowly get the feeling something isnt right here. Not expecting at all what will happen next.

Keira: You but your shiver down to the currently open windows throughout the temple which is keeping it very cool inside. After around fifteen minutes you have finished your stock taking and hand it to one of the sisters. The sister then tells you to go get some rest before more men from drinking to much come in with bar fight wounds. Not expecting at all what will happen next.

Benepal: The serving girl would bring you another beer which you had paid for before walking off back to the bar and taking some food to the others. You have decided to stay for another fifteen minutes in the tavern before heading home and getting some rest ready for tomorrow.

Merovech: The people of the empire as always act very strangely even though you have been staying with them for a few years now. The serving girl would bring you some food and another drink before walking off and talking to the strange man in red over in the corner before walking off to fetch him a drink.

Maxim: For the last hour you have been inside the tavern drinking and trying to catch up all of the serving girls who always seem to turn you down saying you are drunk. They keep telling you to go home and at the end of your hour at the tavern you decide to get up and leave to go rest for the evening. As soon as you get out side of the Tavern you see the sentry at the gate house fall off of it holding his neck.

Dyanah: After a long day you decided to go off to the tavern to do abit of volunteer serving work to earn yourself afew more coins. You would see a strange man in red enter and go and sit in the corner but think nothing off it. After an hour the man chatting you up finally gets the hint and decides to leave when he suddenly stops still in the door way with a look of pure horror on his face.

_It has been fifteen minutes since the beastmen finished their battering ram and marched towards the town of Hiensburg. Once there they charge at the gate with their ram after taking out the sentry and start slamming it again the gate making alot of noise not caring if they alert everyone to their presence. After three more tries they manage to break open the gate and charge into the town roaring and calling out for challenges as they set about raiding and slaughtering everyone they can find.

Within the tavern everyone inside would hear they are under attack and try to get outside to see what by._

Those in the Tavern: You oddly notice that the strange man who arrived earlier remains completely calm while everyone else screams. Quickly you all turn and run out of the tavern to try and get to your families.


----------



## komanko

"Just a beer as well, don't need anything too heavy tonight," Felix said replaying to Nysard's question. "I see you are not planning on getting smashed today huh...", Nysard said laughing. After a while Aldegar joined them, he seemed thoughtful. Nysard tried to lighten up the mood and said, "What a day huh?". Apparently even though he was thoughtful Aldegar did not lose his wits and quickly replayed smilingly, "No worse than any other, but what would a dandy like you know about real work anyway?”. he couldn't help but laugh Aldegar always had something witty to say. They all continued chatting and talking as Kai entered the tavern, they waved to him and he spotted them grabbed a chair and sat down. As they continued to talk Kai stated that the man in the red trench coat is probably a witch hunter but who knew. Kai continued telling about the man and then stated how generous he was, "I'll pay for this round Alfred, may aswell make some use of this coin, haven't got long before i have to do this damned errand for the stablemaster, Anyone seen where Jenna is by the way? thought she would be in here with all of you." he said. "No, actually I didn't see Jenna today at all, did any of you see her?", Nysard asked.

"So whats on your mind Aldegar, is it the navy you are so eager to join?", Nysard said heartily. They then continued speaking, chatting and drinking. At some point along the conversation Nysard had a feeling, a bad one, like the feeling that he used to get before a coming of a great storm, but he quickly dismissed it. Suddenly Nysard smelled something which did not belong into the tavern's smells. The smell of charred wood which Nysard knew so well. "Do you smell it, there is an annoying smell of burning wood here.", only then he heard the roars and screams...

Everybody panicked, while getting up and picking his belongings he saw that the only man who remained sited was the man with the trench coat. He did not pay any more attention to this as he understood that they were under attack. "Come on! We have to get out families!", Nysard yelled while slamming open the door. The sight which was revealed was horrible. Horned goat shaped man ran across the city wielding weapons of war and slaughtering and burning anything in their sight. Hes family lived in the eastern part of town, smoke was already starting to come out of there, he grabbed Aldegar by the shoulder as he lived in that area to. "Lets go! Hurry!", he said while he began to run, hoping that his family is all fine.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Kai

After hearing what everyone else thought of the strange man and discussing him for a while they being to drink and carry on talking again. Kai listened to the others and threw in a joke or two bringing out a few hearty laughs helped on by the drink, deciding to spend a while longer in the tavern, after all it was Aldegars last night here. At one point he turned and noticed Merovech had entered the tavern and was sitting alone at a table eating and drinking alone. Kai thought for a moment of calling the young Bretonian over but decided against it for now, maybe after a few more drinks to loosen everyone up a bit. 

At one point Kai noticed a Nysards face drop a little and a brief look of worry passed over his face, but then he carried on chatting as before. Kai thought at one point he could hear a distant banging sound from outside but simply dismissed it as his imagination. He looked over to the bar to see a man eventually give up on trying to chat up Dyanah and head for the door, at the same time Nysard said "Do you smell it, there is an annoying smell of burning wood here." Kai then noticed it too, and at the same moment the rejected man reached the door and yelled out in horror. It was then that they all finally heard the screams and shouts coming from outside. He stood bolt upright overturning his chair as he did so "Come on! We have to get out families!", Nysard yelled and ran for the door. Kai quickly ran after him, noticing how chillingly calm the stranger seemed to be, still sat in his chair. Kai burst outside into the most horrifying scene he had ever witnessed. Fires were raging everywhere, houses burning down, crops aflame, people running and screaming in all directions. Bodies also littered the ground, villagers he knew dead all around him. But most terrifying of all was the source of the violence. Beastmen, alot of them, bellowing in their cursed tounge and slaughtering everyone around them, a few guards had tried to fight them off but they were too few and woefully unprepared. 

Nysard grabbed Aldegar and headed off to the east of town. Kai headed to the west instead towards his house as he thought of Jenna and his parents. Kai was a good sprinter, agile aswell and it saved his life as he dashed through the battle, no not a battle, the slaughter. A beastman at one point swung his fearsome axe at him and he just managed to roll under the swing carrying on running without looking back. As he rounded a corner he saw his house was mercifully not aflame, with a praise to Sigmar he ran into the house but was greeted with an even worse sight than outside the Tavern. His mother and father were both dead, his father with his old sword in hand clearly having fell defending Kais mother. Kai collpased for a moment as grief washed over him. The screams from outside brought him back to his senses and anger flooded him instead. Picking up his fathers sword he made to run outside but barely took two steps when a stone smashed through the window hitting him on the head. Just before he passed out one thought sprung to his mind 'where was Jenna?'


----------



## Samu3

(Will Grammer check it later hastly written)
Everybody panicked.
Benepal shot up out of his seat in mute shock, Were they under attack? A wave of dread and fear swept up through his mind. Father he wasnt here he had gone to sell game to the travelers, Then it hit him, the fires, it was a raiding party. 

Benepal went with the crowd and out of the Tavern, his worst fears became confirmed. Horrible creatures huge lumbering beast's were everywere slaughtering everyone. Benepal took a moment to stoop to floor level and reached into his pouch to check his arrows, _20 _he thought to himself.... Not nearly enough there was another fifty odd arrows at home and he pondered wether he had enough time to retrive them. He glanced up to wards the rest of the town, buildings were razed, bodies and blood were everywere._ No_ he thought to himself _No time by then these creatures will have chewed up and spat out what is left of this small town. _

Benepal rolled, a huge shadow of a figure with horns had cast itself over him, and he rolled just as the beastmans crude axe swung at him. Benepal got onto his knees and fired a single shot into the beastmans chest at point blank, Nothing happened it was momentarily still, it's small brain still porcessing the events of the last ten seconds. But then it came at him again. Benepal didnt even attempt to fight if an arrow at such short range was not going to put it down then not much will. He scrammbled to his feet and ran for the gates hoping to find some of the town guard so he can be useful and fight alongside them.

By the time he made it to the gate it was overrun the gaurds were dead or wounded. Benepal stood staring for a second, unsure as to what path to take, were he should go. But them a sound from behind him, he turned bow half raised expecting One of the beastman to lob off his head, But it was a guardsman, he was accompanyied by mabye a dozen others and more were pilling in behind him. It looked like they had,had the same idea as him.
The Beastman seemed to notice them and seeing that they were all armed must have taken from for more of a challenge then the petty peasents. The Gate spiriled into cause as beastman pushed each other forward towards Benepal and the gaurd unit, Benepal thought about running the odds were ten to one and by the looks of things Beastman were still coming in through the gate behind the rest. But then he saw something the creature at the front of the pack. It was a beastman for sure that he knew but it was larger then the others and donned a necklace of human skulls around its neck, the object that attracted Benepal to this particular beastman was its Scar.

The Scar it was an eight pointed star, by the looks of it the creature had inflicted it himself as somesort of badge of honor. Benepal knew it, and knew it well he had memorised every point and every angle of that mark. Oh how he loathed it, this was the same mark he had seen all those years ago on the day his mother died. The Marurders they to raised this mark on there banners and had it engraved on there armour, A Rage filled his heart one like he had never felt before. That mark Taunting him! Always Tauting him! he would show it..... Benepal brought up his bow and fired.

There was a stunned silence the Lead Beastman had fallen although war raged on in other parts of the town the gates went silent. An Arrow protruded from the lead Beastmans left eye blood pooled out of the wound slowly making its way down to the dirt below. 
The Beastman did not take kindly to his death, the horde charged onwards their warcry greater than ever. Benepal loaded another arrow "Hold this line!" he screamed above the beastman "Your Families are behind you, your friends are behind you, you will not let them pass!". The Guard's seemed to shout there approval, inspired by such a shot which Benepal had taken for as just good luck, and formed up a battle line

"Hold this line" he yelled once more
_It is a shame_ he thought as he stared down the horde before him _That were all going to die in the process._


----------



## darkreever

Sitting with the others did a little to improve his spirits, and Nysard didn't take his comment as more than a little jesting. The man really didn't know to much about hard work, but that was really beside the point. Alfred eventually came over to them, a fresh pint for Aldegar and getting an idea of what the others wanted. If anything, this being his last night would most definitely gather him a few free drinks before he fled with Kristen. Maybe they should get Nysard to come with them, in time he would meet a woman of his own; but what if he opposed? That could make it all difficult.

*Gah, to much!* Aldegar thought to himself, taking a drink and noticing the stranger ordering something for himself. He'd have to find some way to talk to the man in private later tonight. Hopefully he would be able to help the two of them, or at least would keep his mouth shut and move on in the morning. That's when he heard Kai mention something about the man being a witch hunter and a chill ran down Aldegar's spine. He quickly shrugged it off with some more of his drink. _"Ain't no witch hunter; those are nothing more than fairy tale meant to scare children and fools. They aren't real you woman."_ He said, wiping lingering foam from his mouth with one bruised and slightly cut arm.

Then there was some asking about Kai's sister Jenna; Aldegar just shook his head. Pretty thing he wouldn't mind having seen today, not as pretty as Kristen, but alas he hadn't seen her. _"So whats on your mind Aldegar, is it the navy you are so eager to join?"_ Nysard said with a laugh, clapping him on the back. _"Nah you sister asked me to run away with her and I'm considerin' it!"_ He replied with a laugh, raising his pint up.

_"Do you smell it, there is an annoying smell of burning wood here."_ Nysard said softly, forcing Aldegar and others to stop and listen so they could hear him. That's when he smelled it to..and heard the screams. Nysard bolted up and was at the door before anyone else, his actions letting in the sounds of outside and some of the sights. Already fire reached into the sky and the screams were louder, with something like animal roars as well. 

_"Lets go! Hurry!"_ Nysard cried, pulling at Aldegar and the two raced out of the inn towards their homes. Horror filled the farmhands eyes as he finally realized that the flames had been coming from the direction of home. _"Sigmar no!"_ He wailed as the pair ignored everything else. *Please no, don't let this be because we want to be together; please no!* He thought to himself, before the sound of a girl shrieking caught his ears: that was little Ell he had heard!


----------



## deathbringer

"Must be the cold' she murmered pushing on and allowing herself to become involved in the mundane task of writing, checking, writing measuring. 

She lost herself in thought, idiotic fantasies and desires, dreams of what lay outside these walls, in places she had never known. She paused hands idle. the tasks length doubling as she paused eyes unfocused to stare blankly at the ceiling.

Finally the reveries dissapeared and she was rushing through the corridors. The sister sat idle, head bowed eyes closed and Kiera bowed before her.

"The list sister"

The sisters amber eyes opened wide and she gave a slight yawn

"Rest child while you can, when you get older you will be delighted to rest at any opportunity"

Slowly Kiera walked away. She felt alive, devoid of fatigue, yet she took her advice lying down, she felt herself drifting away on the winds of fantasy


----------



## CommissarHorn

“Aw, jusst a little kiss! Ha ha, I’m fine.” Maxim fell off his chair, spilling ale onto himself. “Woah, no! My drink!” Grabbing the mug, like his life depended on it, Maxim slammed it onto the table and lifted himself up. “No, no, no…” He was shaking his head clumsily, moving his body aswell. “…You see, life? Life iss this!” Pointing at the mug, he realised it wasn’t empty. “But its still there. No, no, no.” Standing, Maxim grabbed his drink and outstretched his fist, swaying all over the place. “Its not gone! The horizon! Its there!” Before he could start shouting again, the serving girls directed him outside. “But I love the horizon! What? I can come back laterr? Ok! I’ll be waiting!” 

Stumbling past the patrons, Maxim swung the door open and strode out into the night. “Horizon! I’m coming! I love y…” He could feel something wrong, but couldn’t pin point it. Suddenly he dropped his ceramic mug, smashing it on the steps, and stood, staring at the gate. Stumbling down the steps, he tried to get a closer look. “Sigmar’s…” Redding’s body lay, dripping blood, and large figures were running towards him. “Basta…I mean, Beastmen!” Grabbing his whistle, Maxim desperately blew on it, hoping the rest of the guards would get there in time. The horned figures were getting close. Looking around, groggily, Maxim realised he’d left his club at the station… and that he was still pretty smashed. “Gotta get these people out. Oi! You, move it!! Hurry up!”

The towns people were already pretty alert and were running all over the place, panicking. “Don’t panic! Think about it!… What the hell am I saying?” Trying to run in the opposite direction of the rampaging monsters, Maxim found himself running and swinging towards them. “Well this isn’t too good.” His vision swaying and twisting, as well as his thoughts, Maxim found something heavy on the ground and smashed it against the nearest window. Running towards the window, he tried to jump into it but knocked himself on the wall instead and stood up, staring at the Beastmen, who were extremely close. “Wow, I’m really drunk.” 

Leaping up, he managed to grab the window, and hefted himself into the room. He coulda swore something grabbed his foot. Before Maxim could stop to think, his body was moving and smashing it’s way through door after door. “Nice furniture.” His hands felt wet, and so did his chest but it didn’t matter as Maxim just kept running. Head butting a door, Maxim was outside, falling down stairs and colliding with the ground before getting up without stopping and continuing to run in any direction. “Max! You’ve been wounded!” Turning his head, Maxim saw his colleague Karl running behind him. “Really?” Karl was running beside him. “Yeah, there’s blood all over your hands and shirt.” 
“Where we going?”
“To the station! Wow, your really drunk!”
“…Yeah.”


----------



## TraitorsHand

Merovech pulled his dagger free from his boot and leapt from the table. Making his way to the door he tried to squeezed out, as everyone else in the tavern was also trying to scamper out of a narrow door. Fighting free of the door, he looked around at the village. The beastmen running up the street; the militia desperately trying to fight them off, but it was obvious they would not be able to hold them for long. Not wanting to waste any more precious time, Merovech took off at a full sprint running down the road towards his home.

His home was tucked between the hill of the cemetery, and the outer palisades which the beastmen broke through. His boots slapping against pavement, the screams of people and monster alike, and the heat of fire followed him down the back alleys, as he tried to avoid as many beastmen as possible. Erupting from the alley, he looked towards his home and was greeted with the red glow, and scorching heat. The beastmen had beaten him to his home... to his family. As Merovech stared in horror, his own scream of anguish joined the tormented sounds of the night.


----------



## CaptainFatty

Felix was enjoying himself. He always did when he had a drink in his hand, surrounded by friends. His smile reflected this, the expression in his eyes giving away that this was a perfect night. As the others joked around, he saw Max fall off his chair, yet again drunk as anything. He laughed as the 'future sherrif' was escorted out shouting something about horizons or some other nonsense. Looking around at the others, he noticed most of them seemed upset or worried, but Felix wasn't feeling any of it. Maybe it was the fact that today would be Aldegar's last day before he left for the navy.

"Nah you sister asked me to run away with her and I'm considerin' it!" Aldegar said with a laugh and Felix joined in, not knowing the truth of the situation.

"Do you smell it, there is an annoying smell of burning wood here." Nysard said and Felix sniffed, noticing it for the first time. Soon after came the screams and everyone ran for the door. A hellish scene greeted him. Fires raged throughout the town and shredded corpses littered the ground. Felix instantly ran for his home, ignoring the others, only caring about the safety of him and his family. Running through a dark alleyway, he tripped on something and fell, swearing as he impacted with the ground.

Looking back, he noticed that it was a head, and he yelled, unaccustomed to this kind of death. His fear quickly turned to sorrow when he moved closer to the head. The face of his brother stared back at him, the lifeless eyes giving a cold, deathly stare. Tears ran down Felix's face as he turned away from it, just seeing the beastman that ran towards him. Felix got up and stood there, ready for the death blow that was sure to come. Suddenly a guard flanked the creature and, using Felix's 'distraction,' plunged his sword into the beast's side, killing it quickly.

"Whats wrong with you, man, RUN!" The soldier yelled as he moved towards the main fight. Felix snapped back to reality and heeded the guards words, unable to get the image of his brothers face out of his mind. Another terrible sight greeted him when he made it to his home - The entire thing was ablaze, no sign of his parents at all. He cried out as he pulled his hammer from his leather apron and smashed the nearest window, venting his anger on the house. He saw more beastmen coming and forced himself not to charge them, instead running in the opposite direction. The tears still ran down his cheeks, images of death burned into his mind.


----------



## Euphrati

Dyanah balanced the platter of roasted root vegetables in one hand while stopping to top off a raised tankard with the pitcher of watered ale gripped firmly in the other. Her left arm still ached dully from the earlier day’s work involving the Longharker’s ill-tempered old ram. The beast had found a way out of its pen and, in the process, acquired a rather deep laceration on its foreflank. Dyanah sighed at the image her memory so kindly supplied her with of the farmer Longharker’s three flaxen-haired daughters looking on in the dawn’s first rays with their doe-blank stares and their little mouths forming perfect ‘o’s as she had cornered the cantankerous beast, wrestled it to the mud-slick ground, bound its feet (after being kicked at least once), and proceeded to clean and stitch up the bloody wound. 

The scent of sodden ram had clung to her skin for the rest of the morning even after a through scrubbing under the frigid water of the pump outside the small cottage she shared with her father. Thankfully, the other summons for her skills had been a bit less involved; the Fostermill’s plowhorse had a limp that proved to be little more than a stone bruise, the Kirkly’s needed a fresh batch of ointment to tend their cow’s chapped udders, and the Gilbert’s young jack donkey had finally gotten to the age where he needed gelding. The expression on the poor beast’s long eared face had been utterly woeful.

Dyanah came to a swirling stop next to a table of rough hewn boards and placed the steaming platter down gingerly in the center, fishing out the shallow bowls she had tucked into a pocket made of her apron. The tavern keeper’s wife had scowled when she had shown up for the extra hours of serving work in soft calf-skin pants, disappearing into the inner chambers only to re-appear shortly bearing a green linen skirt and cream coloured apron which she thrust upon the young woman with a look of disdain. Dyanah had relented, taking a quick trip out back to the stables in order to change and tuck her pants away in Guinevere’s saddle bags; the extra coin for the upcoming faire was too good to pass up over the annoyance wearing ‘proper’ woman’s clothing entailed.

Relieved of her burden; Dyanah cut her way back through the scattered tables on the way to the kitchen, topping off any mugs that were not frothing full as she went until the stoneware pitcher she carried was as dry as the sermons given on the hallowed day. As the thought came to her mind, her eyes came to rest upon the stranger clad in deep red and shadows that had entered the tavern earlier that night. He had spoken not a word and taken a seat in the corner with his back to the wall. His weapons gleamed softly in the low light of the rush sconces scattered around the room. Dyanah offered the traveler a soft smile; the regular patrons and townsfolk had given the stranger a wide berth, sharing wary glances over the foam-dripping rims of mugs. A stranger in Nordland, a sentiment Dyanah found that she knew all too well. 

Mere steps from the kitchen Dyanah was forced to pull up short as a booted foot barred her passage. The foot belonged to Alengareth Droven, a local farmhand, and Dyanah suppressed the urge to give a helpful nudge to the man’s precariously balanced stool. 

*‘Ye k’ow what I need, Dyanah?’*

_An introduction to my castration knife? It was just sharpened this morning._

‘All empty I’m afraid, Alengareth, and it is going to stay that way if you insist on barring my way,’

Dyanah gave a sly inward smile at the tic in the corner of the man’s eye when she used his proper first name and hefted the pitcher so he could see her words were true.

*‘Ow many times must I tell ye to call me Al, Dyanah? What ye really need is a real man ta’ learn ye right!’*

‘Well then, Alengareth, when you so happen upon one do let me know…’

The brooding stare Dyanah received was in many ways worth the previous hour’s worth of dodging the man’s increasingly stubborn interest. The foot retracted and the faintly intoxicated farmhand pushed away from the table, covering his bruised pride with a grumbled response about a woman not knowing her place before heading for the front door. Dyanah ducked quickly into the kitchen, peeking around the rough curtain that served as the ‘door’ as she ladled equal measures of water and ale into the empty pitcher. 

Alengareth had made it to the front door without doing much worse than jostling a table of two, a far cry from what he normally was known for, but when he stepped through the heavy wooden door (after a moment taken to ‘straighten’ his lopsided hat) the burly man started back as if he had been struck by a branding iron. New sounds entered the tavern from the open door, voices raised in panic and alarm plus a strange braying noise that sent involuntary shivers down Dyanah’s spine as she pushed the curtain back to get a better view.

The tavern patrons had mostly risen to their feet, heading towards the door in a low chorus of murmured questions. Dyanah chewed her lower lip thoughtfully for a moment before scooping up the stool that Alengareth had recently vacated and plopping it down at the rear of the crowd standing in the doorway. Nimble as a barn cat, Dyanah scaled the stool and found herself afforded a view over the tops of the many heads and out into the square.

The sight nearly sent her toppling to the floor as she recoiled in mute horror. Things… were pouring into the village, gripping wickedly hooked axes and braying from throats coated in coarsely matted fur. The stool tipped and Dyanah rode it down before springing away as it clattered to the floor, a handful of strides taking her into the kitchen and out the back door. Hiking the cumbersome skirt to her knees, Dyanah made for the stables, the whickering of panicked beasts heralding her arrival. She rounded the corner and stopped dead as a pair of great horned heads swung her way, goat-like eyes narrowing in a feral hunger.

The icy grip of fear locked her in place for an instance, the monsters stalking forward eagerly upon cloven feet, until the shadow of something big and black reared up in the stall next to her. The stall door shattered under sharp metal-shod hooves, breaking clear off its hinge as a glossy beast powered through the remains and reared to its full height. The stallion was enormous, at least eighteen hands at the shoulder and the colour of a moonless night. It crow hopped forwards, lashing out with hooves before clamping gleaming white teeth into the shoulder of one of the goat-creatures and shaking it like a dog.

A scream welled up from inside Dyanah’s chest but she bit it back with supreme effort, the monsters were focused upon the lashing and biting warhorse and the last thing she wanted was their attention back upon her!

The stallion reared again, practically leaping into the air as it spun in place with the nimbleness of a panther to deliver a powerful kick that crushed the skull of one of the goat-men. The other bellowed in rage and charged the warhorse, leaving an opening that Dyanah didn’t hesitate to slip by. Three stalls down the dappled grey nose of Guinevere appeared as the mule gave a nickering cry, the whites of her normally placid eyes showing clearly in the shadowed stall. 

Dyanah reached up and caught the mule’s soft nose, pinching it shut until the panicked beast allowed her to open the stall without bolting. Dyanah quickly drug the waiting saddle over Guinevere’s withers and roughly tightened the girth before throwing open the stall door. The mule rolled her eyes and dug her heels in, suddenly refusing the leave the stall in animal fear as an equine scream of pain sounded from outside.

Dyanah risked a look outside the stall, seeing bright red blood coursing down the glossy black shoulder of the stallion as it kept the remaining goat-thing’s axe at bay with thrashing hooves but was slowly being backed into a confining corner. Anger filled her, the brave stallion had come to her rescue and now he was hurt! Dyanah snatched up a nearby pitch fork, intent on distracting the monster for a moment to allow the warhorse a chance to escape.

She stepped fully out into the open space, raising the pitchfork over her head and starting forward when something snatched the impromptu weapon out of her hands like an adult might take a toy from a child. Dyanah spun around and shrieked as a third goat-beast reached out to clamp a meaty hand around her throat and lifted her clear off her feet. Fear and anger warred equally in her mind as Dyanah realized the monster‘s coughing brays were laughter.

Her screams were cut short as the iron grip of the laughing goat-creature tightened, the world going grey around the edges as she dug long furrows down the dun-coloured skin of the thing’s forearm with her nails.


----------



## revan4559

Nysard and Aldegar: As you two reach the eastern part of the town where your houses are you see the entire street in flames with a group of beastmen running off from this location to seek the next part of the town to pillage and slaughter. They appears to be heading towards the Temple District where Keira is. As you two search for your families you find their bloody and maimed corpses on the ground infront of your homes. They had clearly been dragged out and killed, the one odd thing that you notice is that Nysard's sister isnt among them. Maybe she got away? or is hiding. Due to the grief you both are over come with rage and anger, wanting to slaughter as many beastmen as you can. You would see a small group of beastmen returning back to the main gate. (should you follow them) You would eventually follow them to the main gate and are confronted with this scene: (See end of update for it)

Felix: Your tears along with the smoke from the burning buildings would be disrupting your sight and you end up running around in circles for awhile before you end up back at the Tavern. Feeling exhausted you would collapse to your knee's next to the stable doors and hear a scream from within shortly followed by a gun shot. After a few more sections the stable doors next to you burst open and the strange man in red steps out tutting to himself. He has a pistol in his left hand and a long sword in his right hand which appears to be made of pure silver. He would look down at you then grabs your shoulder, throwing you into the stable before disappearing off around towards the gate and the main body of beastmen. In the corner of the stable you find Dyanah. You could always stick your head out of the stable doors to see how the strange man is getting on.


Kai: You would feel yourself being dragged along the ground as you slowly awake from being knocked out. You are being carried by two of the town guard and they have brought you to the Temple where they put you inside. Your head feels like you just took a hit from a imperial war horse. As they set you down the two men leave you a sword before running back outside to make sure the beastmen dont attack the temple. As your hazy sight cleans you see a young woman tending to the bump on your head. Its Keira.

Benepal: You would be with the town guard at the gate trying to hold off the beastmen who seems to still be pouring in. You would hear a distant gun shot but think its just someone defending their home. As you ready your bow for another shot a hold falls upon your shoulder and the strange man in red from earlier would be stood next to you. "Your too young to be fighting something like this kid. Run to the tavern stables and hide, i believe a few of your friends are hiding there aswell." With that the man pushes you backwards and towards the stables. In the mans right hand is a long sword made of a very shiny metal, which appears to be pure silver. (If you go to the stables) : You find Felix and Dyanah in the stables. You could always stick your head out of the stable doors to see how the strange man is getting on.

Keira: As you are having pleasant dreams you would get a not so pleasant feeling that your being shaken. As you open your eyes you see one of the sisters shaking you with a look of pure dread on her face. "Wake up Keira we are under attack and the wounded are being brought in. We need to do what we can for them so they can defend us and the town." With that you bolt upright and run straight down into the main hall where wounded and dying men are being brought in for treatment. Two town guard bring in a man and put him down at your feet to take care of. As you look down at who it is you can see that it is Kai.

Maxim: As you run/stagger back to the station where more of the town guard are assembling to try and push back the beastmen you hear several loud roars and see a huge number of beastmen come charging from the left. As your drunk you luckily trip and fall flat on your face as the beastmen tear into the town guard with brutal ferocity. They seems to be ignoring you completely due to the fact that you are laying face down and have blood on your shirt. They all think that you are dead so if you just lay still they will ignore you and move on. Then again you could always get up and try to help but you will most likely be killed in the process.

Merovech: You collapse to your knee's at the sight of your home on fire. You can see the body of one of your family members partially hanging out of the window with an axe in there back along with the fact they are on fire. Your survival instincts would kick in and force you to try and find somewhere to hide. Several places through flicker through your mind and the best one is the stables back at the tavern. Your grieving logic behind this decision is the beastmen wont return to somewhere they have already looted. As you get to the stables and get inside you can see Dyanah, Felix and Benepal all together in one of the corners.

Dyanah: As the beastman continues to choke the life out of you, you hear the sound of a gunshot ad the pressure around your neck vanishes complete as the beastman infront of you keels over with a hole in the side of its head. As you drop to your kneels gasping for air you look to see who was your rescuer. It is the strange man wearing a red hat and trench coat who was sat in the corner of the tavern earlier. In his left hand he would be holding the pistol that had killed the beastman and in his right he would be holding a long sword which looks like it is made of pure silver. The stranger would step forward and brings his blade in an arc removing the head of the beastmen who was attacking his horse. The man then looks down at you. "Girl i suggest you remain in here as it is safe and the beastmen wont return to a place they have already visited. If at all possible please do something about the cut on my horse. Now if you excuse me i have a town to save." With that he takes off his hat and bows before putting in back on and kicks open the stable doors to leave. After a few bewildering seconds a body would land flat on its front infront of you and it groans. Its Felix quickly followed by Benepal. After a few more minutes someone else would join you in the stable it is Merovech who appears to be completely out of breath. Dare any of you three peek your head out of the door to see what is going on you would be confronted with this scene:

_The stranger in the red coat and hat would be in the middle of the town guard with his strange silver long sword in his right hand cleaving a huge hole into the attack beastmen. He appears to be an excellent swordsman and has already killed what appears to be seventeen beastmen and wounded many more which are being finished off by the town guard who would be cheering at the arrival of the stranger. The stranger then reaches onto his belt and pulls out a pistol and shoots another of the beastmen through the eye. Holstering his pistol he draws a short sword off of his belt and continues to cleave a bloody path through the beastmen towards the gate to try and stop them coming in._


----------



## komanko

After grabbing Aldegar, they ran together to the eastern side of town, towards their homes. While they were running Nysard noticed large amounts of beastmen all around the town, pillaging, looting and slaughtering everything in their path. The townsmen were helpless against the hordes of beastmen and it was only a matter of time until they are all killed... Nysard could barely see where he is running to as huge waves of smoke covered everything infront of them, but he knew the town like the back of his hand and he did not need to see where he is running to. After a while of running the smoke disappeared and uncovered their houses. They were ablaze, the whole distract was ablaze, dead men, women, and children lying on the ground. Suddenly a group of beastmen passed by them, luckily they did not notice them as they were running to the temple. After the beastmen passed Nysard silently ran towards his home, he dared not to hope... As hope was gone a long time ago. They both reached their houses and were greeted with the sight of dead, familiar dead. Taking a longer look at the charred and battered corpses Nysard figured out it was his family. About ten seconds passed until the information was processed, he barely held himself on his feet, grabbing Aldegar by the hand, holding it tightly in a deathly grip, it was the only thing that stopped him from falling on the ground and crying uncontrollably. As much as he did not want tears started spilling out of his eyes, he could not control it, in the end not even his will could keep him strong. Falling on the ground he gathered whats left of his family and cried... It seemed like an eternity has passed but then a shimmer of hope came in the form of his sister. He could not find her among the dead. He stood up, if some of his family was alive he had to find it. "The living are more important then the dead, I... I...", Nysard sat down again, he could not speak, the grief was to big, but in the end he gathered enough force to speak again. "I... I cant find my... Sister among does dead... We have to find her!".

Nysard stood up, he saw a group of beastmen through the smoke, they were heading towards the town gates. Unearthly anger and rage lit in him as he saw them. He picked his axe from the ground. Nysard's vision was clouded with red, as tears continued running through his eyes. He felt hollow again. Not saying a word, he slowly turned towards the beastmen. He started walking and slowly that walk turned into a full charge, his fit carrying him faster then he imagined he could run. "AHHHHHHHHHH!!! DIE YOU FILTHY BEASTS!! DIE!!!", he shouted charing towards them raising his axe preparing to strike at them. Nysard continued his charge but only caught up with the beastmen by the gate where he was confronted with a horribly beautiful scene. The strange man from th tavern was fighting the beastmen, easily killing them all. It was rather ironic to see him fight with the red trench coat as every time blood smeared on him it could not be seen. Nysard was in a state of awe when he saw the mans actions, it inspired him, all those beastmen lying dead or dying, but he had to avange his family, he had to kill beastmen! The beastmen were pushed back by the mans efforts but Nysard charged at the retreating beastmen recklessly shouting curses and taunts.


----------



## Samu3

Never would they stop coming 
Him and the Gaurd had stood Bravely in the face of all odds the Beastman had come and they had Held the Line, But for how much longer? The Screams of his fellow villagers filled the night sky serving only to strenthen his Anger, so he fought on one arrow at a time.
The Beastman- however- would not fall, no-matter how many they put down more would pour through that gate. _Dam them! Dam them all!_ _were was Sigmar in all this?_ 
Benepal let loose another arrow which found its target, slamming into the head of a beastman about six ranks back. How could he miss? there was so many he barly had to try.

To Many, To many they wernt going to hold much longer, his only wish was that he had bought enough time for everybody to escape. _Im coming Mother _he thought to himself _Im coming, _before Benepal could fire his next shot he felt something tug at his back, Had one of the beastman managed to sneak up behind them? No they were to savage for that sort of tactic. It was the red coated man from the tavern 
""Your too young to be fighting something like this kid. Run to the tavern stables and hide, I believe a few of your friends are hiding there aswell." 
Benepal didnt know what to say, was this man truly a witch-hunter like he thought?
He Stared into the mans eyes trying to find some truth in his words, He knew he shouldnt be fighting like this it wasnt his Place.
Besides the Red Coated man was right Benepal had fought long enough, his face was a mess of bloody tissue and scars, his chest bleed heavily were a beastman had inflicted a deep wound with its axe and after a close encounter with one of the beasts hooves he was sure he had broken something in his right leg. 
Benepal gave the stranger a breif nod and fired the ready shot he had been holding onto.
It was his last arrow anyway
Benepal turned towards the stables and begun the slow painful process of walking there.
He bent over to take a short sword from a wounded gaurd. The Gaurd had blood spilling from his throught, it was clear the man was not going to survive. Benepal impaled the weapon through his heart
_"May Death Bring you peace friend" _he whispered
Taking the weapon he continued towards the stables his body still lossing blood from his wounds Were was Keira when he truly needed her? Stumbling into the stables he collapsed on a pill of hay and saw the others Felix and Dyanah.
He Threw the sword infront of Felix with what little strength he had left. Dyanah was here he knew that she dealt in animals but he severly hoped that knew something about people.

_"Help me"_


----------



## CaptainFatty

As much as Felix was used to heat and smoke, this was unbearable and the tears only made it worse. With his eyes burning, he stumbled around, trying to find a way out of this hell. Tripping out of an alleyway, he saw what could have been a large group of people and beastmen. The sounds confirmed this and he tried to move away from the battle. It was too much though and, with his legs unable to support him, he fell into a blur of brown, feeling the hard ground impact with his face. _It's gone. All of it. We're all going to die._ The thoughts swirled in his mind until he heard an ear splitting scream from nearby. He raised his head but then a shot rang out, the exploding gunpowder deafening even over the sounds of battle and the screaming.

Moving his hands forward, he pushed up attempting to get on his feet. Suddenly a hand, human by the feel of it, roughly threw him up and into the stable. Looking back, he saw it was the man in the red cloak, the supposed witchunter, his silver sword glinting in the fire. He fell into a pile of hay, strangely cool and comforting compared to outside. Hearing a whimper he turned, finding another person in the stable.

"Dyanah, Sigmar's mercy, are you alright?" He said weakly, rubbing his eyes. "This is madness. My brother. All of them. Burned."

He got to his knees, regaining his energy quickly despite his ordeal. Long hours in the smithy had trained his body to handle fatigue well, only needing a small rest to be back on his feet. Suddenly another figure stumbled into the stable, dragging a bow and sword with him. It was Benepal, the hunter. He had several wounds, and was limping badly, it was a wonder that he was still alive. He fell into one of the hay piles and after a few seconds, weakly threw the sword to Felix, who had raised enough anger to ignore the fatigue, and had to restrain himself from charging out of the stable. The man in the coat had given him a second chance and he would not wast it. Just in case he pulled one of his hammers out of the large pocket in his apron, sword in the other hand, ready for anything that could charge in. To be sure, he poked his head above the door, to be confronted with a sight of horror and awe.

The pile of dead had grown larger, the town guard contributing to most of the casualties. The beastmen mercilessly slaughtering all in their way. But that was not what had Felix's attention. The stranger was in the center of the fight, carving his way through the attacking force. He had already dropped several of the creatures and was continuing his way through them, skillfully parrying, ducking and slashing to great effect. Eventually Felix pulled his vision away from the brutal scene, unable to take any more of it as Merovech entered the stable. He simply nodded towards the gravedigger and continued to watch the door for any inhuman entrants.


----------



## Euphrati

Dyanah’s lungs burned with the desperate want for air; her heart frantically battering against its cage of ribs as forlorn tears coursed glittering tracks down her dusky cheeks. The vile laughter of the beast filled her ears, its fetid breath hot against her skin as darkness started to drag her down.

The sharp crack of a pistol sounded over the beating of her heart; the heinous laughter ceased abruptly and hay-scented air filled Dyanah’s lungs as the crushing grip of the monster suddenly fell away as it collapsed to the ground, a smoking hole punched through its misshapen skull. Dyanah dropped to her knees before the corpse, gasping as her mind tried to wrap itself around what had just happened. A figure emerged from the shadows before her, the stranger that arrived earlier in the tavern, blood-red overcoat billowing about his legs and blue smoke coiling from the pistol in his left hand. The right held a long sword whose blade gleamed like quicksilver as he swept it in a graceful arch, severing the braying head of the second creature assaulting what could only be his stallion in a single stroke.

Dark eyes, hooded in shadow by the wide brim of his hat, looked down upon her as the stranger spoke. His voice was low and velvet rich, flavoured by a faint but striking accent that Dyanah had never heard before. Then, unexpectedly, the stranger reached up to remove his concealing hat and Dyanah felt her breath catch. 

Pale and achingly handsome, the man’s features were framed by a tumbling mane of hair as black as his stallion’s coat. Dyanah could feel her cheeks grow hot as he swept into a graceful bow before returning the hat to his head and, with a swirl of crimson, disappeared through the stable doors into the terror-filled evening.

For a long heartbeat Dyanah simply knelt, sage-green skirt crumpled around her, and stared at the empty doorway in stunned silence. A soft whinny brought her to her senses, blinking and shaking her head she made to rise when a form was casually tossed through the door to land in a heap face-first in a pile of bedding straw. Dyanah recoiled, surging to her feet and letting out a breathless gasp before recognizing the soot stained face of Felix that lifted with a groan. The smith’s apprentice seemed shaken, but gathered his wits quickly enough. Dyanah gave a curt nod to his inquiry, brushing her bruised throat gently with the finger tips of her right hand while glancing towards the doorway,

‘Aye, I am… thanks to him,’

Her low words were interrupted by another figure that stumbled into the stables, silhouetted by the orange glow that had begun to grow stronger outside. Benepal limped forward to collapse on the floor after tossing his sword to Felix, his tunic wet with blood from what looked like a nasty chest wound and multiple cuts upon his head. Dyanah turned and dashed into the nearby stall where her packs were lashed behind Guinevere’s saddle. The mule wickered and danced away, the whites of her eyes showing as she scented the lingering smell of the beastman on her master. Dyanah gave a frustrated sigh and snapped,

‘Guinevere! Stand!’

Obediently the mule locked her knees, her long ears laid back and head lowered like a scolded dog. Dyanah hooked an arm around the grey-coated neck and pressed her face into the warm flesh of the mule’s shoulder,

‘I know, Guine, it is going to be a long night for all of us I fear,’

The mule relaxed at her touch and allowed Dyanah to unhook the packs at her rump. Leaving the animal safely in the stall, Dyanah ducked back out and hurried over to where Benepal lay. She dropped to her knees beside the wounded young man and, setting the leather pack down, reached in to extract a short, curved blade of bronze. 

Taking hold of the front of Benepal’s shirt, Dyanah brought the blade down in one clean motion to split the fabric from neck to hem and pursed her lips at the jagged gash in the flesh underneath. The wound still oozed blood, but was fairly free of debris. Tugging loose the white apron around her waist, Dyanah folded it into a make-shift pad to place over the gash, binding it in place with strips cut from the linen skirt,

‘Tending to this would be best left for the temple medics; the jagged edges will need to be trimmed back before stitching and their scalpels are far finer at that than my blade, now straighten out that leg…’

Dyanah took a firm hold of Benepal’s right ankle and, before the young man could protest, ran her thumb and forefinger firmly down the length of the long bones. Nothing moved and she nodded thoughtfully (ooc Samu3- what Dyanah just did to Benepal hurt… profusely),

‘Bone bruise, you are lucky. A break would have taken two moons to heal at least and more than likely left you with a limp at best. You are going to be black and blue from toe to hip, but otherwise fine.’

With that she turned back to the pack and fished out a small brown glass bottle. Uncorking it carefully, Dyanah dampened another scrap of cloth torn from her skirt before pressing it into Benepal’s palm,

‘Give your face a good wipe with that, I use it on my Da when he manages to cut up that tough hide of his. It will sting a bit but will clean all those small nicks up. We will get you to the temple soon enough, just lie here and rest a bit.’

With that, Dyanah scooped up her pack as she rocked back on her heels and stood before carefully making her way over to where the man’s horse pawed at the headless corpse. The stallion’s ears pricked forward at her approach and the warhorse gave a soft whinny as he reached his massive muzzle out to meet her raised palm. His nose was velvety soft and he lipped gently at her fingers drawing a tender smile from Dyanah,

‘Aye, I am ok thanks to you and your master.’

Dyanah ran her hand up the stallion’s forehead and down his neck until she reached the wound, keeping constant physical contact with the warhorse and her motions slow and smooth. The stallion watched her carefully out the corner of his eye as she ran delicate fingertips along the edge of the cut. It had been a glancing blow, peeling back a section of the glossy black coat high up on the powerfully muscled shoulder just below where the withers sat, but the axe had been keen and the edges were smooth and even. Dyanah set her pack down and glanced about the stables for a moment before gathering a short stool, empty bucket, and oil lamp. Checking the lamp to ensure the water cup around the wick was filled before lighting it; Dyanah gave the massive warhorse an appraising look as she set the lamp down upon the upturned bucket and hooked a foot around the stool to drag it closer,

‘I don’t suppose you would lie down so that I can stitch that up without having to stand on my tiptoes to reach way up there…’

The stallion’s ears flicked forward as she spoke and he craned his neck around to stare at her for a long, unblinking moment before, to Dyanah’s absolute surprise, carefully folding his legs and settling down in the hay with a sigh.

‘Oh……Thank you.’

Perching upon the edge of the stool, Dyanah set to work wiping the wound down with more of the liquid from the brown bottle, her own personal mixture of peppermint leaves steeped in purified grain alcohol, before threading the curved bone needle in her pack with a strand of hair plucked from the stallion’s long tail. The warhorse watched her work with curiosity; nuzzling about her hair until she shoo’ed him gently away and begun the long process of closing the wound with tight, careful stitches and trying to block out the sounds of battle creeping into the stable from the open door.


----------



## CommissarHorn

Running past the burning houses, Maxim and a few other town guard, got to the station and found the bearded sheriff yelling at them. “Arm up! Rudrig, get those pikes! Karl, help this dr…” Suddenly the wall crashed down with a mob of roaring Beastmen leaping through it and carving up everyone in their way. “Oh you’ve gotta be kidding me!” Even the station, the safest place Maxim had considered, wasn’t safe from these monsters. A sudden fervour of courage, pride and sense of duty swelled up in Maxim and the thought of dying with a spear in his back while running for his life became utterly disgusting, although it was mostly just the alcohol affecting him, and snatching up a fallen club, he sprinted towards the Beastmen. 

Trying to roar a challenge, he started laughing instead and swung his club into the face of a fairly large and ugly Ungor. Before he could witness the impact, he was lying on the floor, his face full of wooden floor board as the beasts ran past his fallen body, mostly over his body. This was it, thought Maxim.’ Damn your courage!’ He could almost feel his spirit leaving him as he anticipated a spear to enter through his back. ‘In the end, it still entered through my back.’ and died.

…No? The Beastmen were still running around, but no spear entered Maxim’s back. It was hard to think as his mind was still whirling around from the alcohol, but Maxim realised that they were ignoring him. ‘They’re just running past me… Ow!… on top of me…’ Not daring to stand up, yet, he continued to lie with his face pressed down against the wooden floor, waiting for the Beastmen to finish as his comrades were cut down and the sheriff yelled obscenities, even as he was impaled by the Beastmen’s massive swords. Tensing his jaw, Maxim couldn’t listen anymore and tried to stand but his body wasn’t responding. The alcohol had caught up and his vision was blurring, swaying and starting to darken. “Bollocks.”


----------



## darkreever

Running from terrible scenes and fires, Aldegar tried to ignore the burning in his chest as he and Nysard crested he hill that would lead to their homes. The sight when they got to the top though, it nearly stole the strength from Aldegar’s legs and he almost did not notice the things running from the flames. Horrible goat headed creatures, or mutants with too many limbs or things that a man should not have. Throwing any sense of caution to the wind, Aldegar separated from Nysard and began to look for his ma and sisters. Maybe they had escaped the flames and were hiding. He thought, and as he tried to shout for them the fire robbed him of breath, forcing him to start coughing and drop down to a knee. That’s when he saw them, his mother and sisters and father; most of them were still in the burning home. His father was clearly dead, his legs were gone, and he could only tell his mother was there because she was bigger than the other women; though her head was not with its body.

It was the sight of his sisters that finally did it, two of them had been huddled together, their bodies all but burned through by the flames. Little Ell, however, had tried to flee, and her smoking body lay some five or so feet from the house. Aldegar cradled her small head to his chest, trying with all his might to hold back the tears that some force had seen to punish him this way. Damning the heat and the exhaustion, Aldegar finds strength enough to yell into the air, before gently laying Ell back onto the ground and snatching up what he could find, the hand axe he had been using earlier that day.

As the farmhand moved to Nysard’s burning home, he found his friend around the bodies of his own family and Nysard snatched his free hand in order to help keep himself upright. Finally though, it truly hit Nysard and he let go, falling to the ground and gathering his family much as Aldegar had done with Ell. There was nothing he could do, nothing he could say before Nysard’s head snapped up and he began looking around. And that’s when it hit Aldegar, Kirsten’s body wasn’t amongst the others, there was a chance she was alive and hiding somewhere. [FONT=&quot]_"The living are more important than the dead, I... I..."_ Nysard trailed off weakly. _"I... I can’t find my... Sister among does dead... We have to find her!_".


With that Nysard seemed to find strength enough to stand, and picking an axe from the ground he looked to the gates. _“Nysard wait, the ones who did this went to the temple; maybe Kristen fled and they were chasing her! Nysard? Nysard no!”_ Aldegar yelled but his friend wasn’t listening and charged off to the main gates. Rather than follow him, Aldegar made the sign of the hammer towards his friend before running to the temple of Shallya where Keira and others would be at this time. If there was any chance Kirsten might be there, then that was good enough for him. And if she was not, then at the very least he could do a little right by helping to protect those who helped mend the flesh.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Kai
Thoughts flashed through Kais head in rapid flashes. Jenna, His family, Friends, the Village, replaced by screaming, the village on fire, his parents dead at his feet, the possible fates of his friends, Jenna vanishing, the beastmen, the stranger..... As his head swam he dimly felt himself being dragged along the ground. Must be being carried away for some crude sacrifice he thought to himself. He tried to move to attempt to fight back, but his body wouldnt respond. "We'll take him to the temple with the other wounded" said one of them. Could it be? Kai opened his eyes as best he could and could just make out two guards draggin him as he again passed out.

Kai started to come round again. He could hear many voices, yelling, men and women screaming in pain. His head felt like he had been hit by a charging warhorse. Someone was tending to the wound on his head with gentle caring hands. His eyes flitted open and he saw that it was Kiera one of the temple healers. He started to get up, Kiera said something, no doubt protesting, but he ignored waved it off, the pain in his head increased but his vision cleared a little and he saw a sword the guards must have left him at his bedside. "I will not rest idle while we are all in danger!" Picking up the sword he made to go to the doors to aid the guards, but after taking two steps fell flat onto his face on the floor. "shit" Kai mumbled to the floor


----------



## deathbringer

She was on a horse, she didn't know how to ride one, yet the brown steed seemed to react to her thoughts rather than her clumsy grip upon the reins. Yet it seemed she was floating, her cares whipped away by the speed of her travel, her hair flying behind her. Then he appeared, framed by the sunlight, his white steed rearing, the ornate silver of his armour flashing in the light. His helm toppled to the ground and now he was walking towards her, she was mirrored perfectly in the love in the crystalline depths of his eyes. She was elegant as she dropped and walked to meet him, ecstacy blooming as a smile stretched across her carefree face.

His arms were strong as they clasped around her waist and there lips touched. She felt a shiver wrack her body, then another, another violent tremor causing her to convulse.

A rabbit was shaking her by the shoulders and the image of the prince slipped away from the warm tendrils of her unconcious mind. She was suddenly cold, the last vestiges of fatigue creeping from her mind.

"Wake up Keira we are under attack and the wounded are being brought in. We need to do what we can for them so they can defend us and the town."

She pushed herself up upon her elbows groggily rubbing her eyes, the hasty words slipping through her mind and the sister babbled them back once more.

She was out of bed and sprinting down the corridor in seconds. Panic flooded her mind, she wanted to run flee, yet there was nowhere to flee. People needed her.

She slowed to a halt her mind burning with questions she should of asked, who? what? where?why?

Yet now she was running again, people needed her, men wounded in battle needed her help. She could not defend herself so she would repay them for their service, these heroes of the town. She entered the hall at a trot,the barbarism of the scene before her causing her face to twist in disgust.

War what use, it was sickening how these warriors opposed the mothers work. Yet she was already placed into service, two guards carrying a third, unconcious between them placed him before her before rushing away. He lolled unconcious, a well muscled forearm lolling before her eyes as she scanned for the wound. Him being outcold suggested to head trauma and she placed her hands gently in the soft blonde hair lifting it to reveal a scrape on the left of his head, blood matted the long hair, yet it was essentially merely trauma and concussion. Nothing to worry about.

Water, cloth and a few torn up sheets later and the blonde hair was blonde once more, the dust and debris within the wound cleared to leave the satisfying irritant of broken flesh.

Yet suddenly the eyes flitted open, piercing blue meeting her own and her pateint bolted upwards, ignoring her clumsy progress 

"I will not rest idle while we are all in danger!" 

A fallen sword was in his hand and fear flooded as he stumbled and fell, the sword clattering harmlessly away, yet the possibilities made her pale.

she could see the great beastly object protruding from between his shoulder blades. She pulled it away holding it two handed like a poisonous snake she placed it upon the floor face revolted.

She turned round and flipped Kai over upon the stone floor, standing above him she looked down into his eyes, the matron in her coming to the fore. The hardness and coldness she did not possess yet every sister had to have when dealing with a difficult man."

"Your wound is clean and currently par a little rest there is no reason you wont get out of here alive and healthy. Yet fall on that sword in an idiot display of masculinity and I will throw you out into the streets and turn my attention to someone with enough braincells to be worth saving."

She stepped away and turned back. 

"Now I'm going to treat another patient, and when i come back you will still be lying there or so help me, I will knock you out again"


----------



## revan4559

Nysard: As you recklessly charge into the battle at the main gate a huge muscled fur covered forearm comes out of nowhere and back hands you off of your feet and onto your back. As stars dance infront of your eyes you can see a huge beastman with a goat-like head standing over you with a huge two handed axe. The beastmen would raise its axe and goes down to plant the blade into your chest. You would barely manage to roll out of the way before it wrenches its blade from the ground again and goes for another swing. You would hear a pistol shot split the air and the beastman keels over with a bullet hole in the back of its hand. The Strange would be stood there with his left arm out stretches and smoke coming from his pistol. He would shifts his attention to you, his face obscured by the night and his hat. "Take the guard and go and defend the temple where the wounded are! no time for stupid heroics kid. You can't get revenge if your dead now take the guard and get to the temple!" the strange would shout with a very odd sounded accent. "Also some of your friends are in the stable, get them and go!".

Benepal: Dyanah has healed what wounds on your body that you can but you need to be taken to the temple to get fulled healed. You can hear the sounds of battle outside raging on at the main gate as the town guard and the strange are trying to hold back the beastmen. You could hear the strange with his odd accent shouting at the town guard and someone new to go to the temple and defend there. After a few more moments some guard come running into the stable and look at the scene. They would notice that there are four of you. Noticing your wounded they quickly move to you and pick you up before carrying you out and off towards the temple. Calling for your friends to follow them.

Felix: Between watching the entrance to the bar and the fighting going on at the main gate you can see more beastmen pouring into the gate trying to get into the town. From one of the side of the fight you can see Nysard appear charging at the group before getting knocked off of his feet and a beastmen bring his axe down to cleave his chest open. You can see Nysard manage to dodge then the stranger fires one of his pistols and kills the beastman. After a few more moments you hear the stranger who has a very odd accent shouting orders at the guards and Nysard to get to the temple and defend there. He also tells them to collect those within the stable and take them aswell. After a few more moments some guard come running into the stable and look at the scene. They would notice that there are four of you. Noticing that one of you is wounded they quickly move to Benepal and pick him up before carrying you out and off towards the temple. Calling for and and your your friends to follow them. As you and your friends leave the barn you can see the town guard retreating and the stranger slowly walking backwards while fending off the oncoming horde of beastmen on his own.

Dyanah: The sounds of battle would be raging on outside as you continue to tend to the wound on the strangers horses shoulder. After you finishing sticking it up it would let out a huffing noise before struggling at the ropes around its legs wanting to get up. After you let the ropes for the horse gets up and runs outside to watch its master. You would hear the strange accent of the stranger shouting orders at the town guard to pull back to the temple and take those within the barn with them. After a few more moments some guard come running into the stable and look at the scene. They would notice that there are four of you. Noticing that one of you is wounded they quickly move to Benepal and pick him up before carrying you out and off towards the temple. Calling for and and your your friends to follow them. As you and your friends leave the barn you can see the town guard retreating and the stranger slowly walking backwards while fending off the oncoming horde of beastmen on his own. Your mule would be following you to the temple aswell.

Maxim: As you pass out from the amount of drinking that you have done earlier you hear some heavy foot steps approach you. After a few seconds you would be lifted off of the ground and taken to the temple district. Some retreating town guards have found you and have taken to you to the temple district where you should be safe for awhile. You would be out cold for another fifteen minutes before you awake with extremely blurred vision and the founds of battle can still be heard from the other parts of town.

Merovech: Within the barn you find Felix, Benepal and Dyanah. They appear to be hiding from the beastmen. Benepal would be laying down wrapped in bandages from being inured earlier helping fight the beastmen. Felix would be watching the door for any beastmen coming close to the them. Dyanah would be tending to a horse with a cut on one of its front shoulders. Through the sounds of the battle you can hear a man with a strange accent shouting orders to the town guard and someone else to pull back to the temple. After a few more moments some guard come running into the stable and look at the scene. They would notice that there are four of you. Noticing that one of you is wounded they quickly move to Benepal and pick him up before carrying you out and off towards the temple. Calling for and and your your friends to follow them. As you and your friends leave the barn you can see the town guard retreating and the stranger slowly walking backwards while fending off the oncoming horde of beastmen on his own.

Aldegar: Upon reaching the temple you can see the town guard running from different parts of the town to the temple and forming into squads to protect it. As you get inside you can see a few people you know, mainly Kai and Keira. Kai appears to have been hit on the head and Keira would be tending to the wounded. One of the injured town guard calls you other with a wave of his hand and hands you a shield before telling you to go outside and join one of the squads. After going outside and joining one of the squads you can see more injured and town guards coming from the direction of the main gate. Among them you can see some of your friends: Nysard, Dyanah, Felix, Benepal, Merovech. Dyanah's mule and a black stallion would also be following the group next to Dyanah. As the captain of the guard shouts orders at you to be ready you can see the main body of beastmen coming up behind the group roaring and weapons ready. What is strange is the man in red is inbetween the group and the beastmen acting as a tornado of crimson clothing and blades flashing cutting down any beastmen that try to get to the group retreating. The town guard seems to cheer as the man cuts down beastman after beastman. The order to charge is then given and you are shoved forward as the town guard charge to help the man.

Kai: You are forced to sit still by several of the sisters telling you to let your head clear before attempting to go out and help the town guard. After about five minutes more of the town guard would gather at the front of the temple and Aldegar would appear at the door way before walking over to a injured guardsmen who gives him and shields and tells him to go outside to help. As you are about to get out a guardsman appears next to you and thrusts a sword and shield into your hands and tells you to go outside and join one of the squads helping to defend the temple. After going outside and joining one of the squads you can see more injured and town guards coming from the direction of the main gate. Among them you can see some of your friends: Nysard, Dyanah, Felix, Benepal, Merovech. Dyanah's mule and a black stallion would also be following the group next to Dyanah. As the captain of the guard shouts orders at you to be ready you can see the main body of beastmen coming up behind the group roaring and weapons ready. What is strange is the man in red is inbetween the group and the beastmen acting as a tornado of crimson clothing and blades flashing cutting down any beastmen that try to get to the group retreating. The town guard seems to cheer as the man cuts down beastman after beastman. The order to charge is then given and you are shoved forward as the town guard charge to help the man.

Keira: More and more wounded town guardsmen and towns people keeps being brought in to be healed. There would just be too many for the temple to deal with and some end up dying on the floor of the temple and in the temple beds. You are wondering how such a thing would happen, this village has done nothing wrong to annoy any of the gods so why is it getting punished. Kai would be sat down holdings his head when a guardsmen gives him a shield and sword and tells him to go outside. After a few more minutes you hear the captain of the guard shouting orders and cheering. As you hear the cheering you get up and go and look out the window to see why they are cheering. You can see a strange man in crimson cutting down large amounts of beastmen as the town guard and volunteers form up into squads. You can see some of the beastmen weapons slightly catch the arms, back and chest of the man leaving minor cuts and scratches that will need to be cleaned and bandaged later. One of the sisters then comes and grabs you and points at a Benepal who has just been brought it and he looks very badly hurt. The sister then tells you to go and see to him.

The Stranger has placed himself in between the group of beastmen and the retreating town guard after ordering them to retreat to the temple. He would of saved Nysard's life by putting a pistol shot into the back of a beastmans head who was attacking the young man. As the guard start to retreat and collect those in the stables he slowly makes his way backwards while cutting down any beastman trying to get passed him and at the towns people. After around ten minutes they have made their way to the front of the temple where the towns guard have regrouped and are cheering him on. Hearing the cheers it slightly distracts him and he receives a few minor cuts across his back, chest and arms. After so much fighting he would be tiring and needs a break, luckily that break appears in the form of the towns guard charging into the fray. As the guard reinforce him he would slowly move to the back of the guard and moves away needing a break to get back his energy. He would sit down on the steps of the temple and reloads his pistols.


----------



## komanko

As Nysard was charging into the fray to get his revenge, he was struck by a huge fur covered arm. Nysard regaining his senses from the disorientation that the blow left on him grabbed his head in pain just to notice a huge beastman standing above him. The beastman looked Nysard directly in the eyes, showing no emotion or fear Nysard looked back and spat onto the beastman's face. Only then Nysard noticed the huge two handed axe which the beast held. "In the name of Sigmar, I'm screwed!", Nerr'ak thought to himself as the agitated beastman swung his axe and tried to kill Nysard in one blow. Luckily Nysard instincts kicked in and he rolled away, but still he suffered a serious wound to his leg. Now running away was not an option anymore. The beast laughed, vile sounds coming out of its mouth as Nysard dodged. The beast was again ready to strike and he lifted his axe already, but then a gunshot was heared, the beasts eyes opened wide and it fell on the ground struggling before dying.

Seeing an opportunity Nysard tried to stand up but barely managed to. He then saw the stranger from the tavern his arm stretched, pointing a gun to where the beastman was before. Smoke was coming out of the gun and it was pretty obvious that he was saved by the man. The sound of the gunfire still rang in his ears. _*"Take the guard and go and defend the temple where the wounded are! no time for stupid heroics kid. You can't get revenge if your dead now take the guard and get to the temple! Also some of your friends are in the stable, get them and go!"*_, the strnager shouted at Nysard.

Hearing that his friends might be in danger, gave him so power and he barely lifted himself back on his feet. He slowly started limping to the stables through burned streets, filled with dead. On his way he find a dead soldier and he picked up his sword, he looked for a shield but it was smashed to pieces. Nysard used the sword to walk faster and once he reached the stable he saw Merovech, Felix, Benepal, Dyanah. He struggled inside and told them while hissing in pain with every step he takes. _*"Come on! Lets move! Get your asses to the temple its the only safe place in town! GO!"*_, Nysard shouts, his concern to his friends could be seen in his eyes and voice. After everyone got up Nysard followed them from behind as his wound did not allow him to go any faster. Once he reached the temple everyone was there already, he saw Aldegar accompanying some soldiers, a axe and a shield in hand. Although stuggling not to continue going Nysard approaches the soldiers, with a sword in one hand and an axe in the other. He stands there ready like he is not wounded. He was ready to give his life to defend his town and friends...

Suddenly the guards started cheering and then he noticed that the stranger put himself in between them and the beastman, cutting any beastman who tried to pass. Yet it was obvious that he was getting tired and he was also distracted by the cheering guards, suffering some minor wounds because of the distraction. The captain of the guard seeing that the strange man is tiring shouted, *"Charge!!"* and whats left of the town guard with the aid of some people charged to help the stranger fight the beastmen. Nysard couldn't run as fast as the others, he tried to run but only managed to make a weird limping run, running on one leg and dragging the other after her, but nevertheless he reached the beastman and tried attacking one of them sending his sword to pierce his chest and his axe to strike in the beastman's head.


----------



## Samu3

The sounds of War filled his head and fueled his determination. As Benepal lay on the blood soaked hay stack he thought of his Father, the one who had saved him so long ago and raised him to fight, to hunt, to survive. Was he dead? Benepal gave a moments pause to ponder this what he do, were would he go? How dearly he wished he could help. But those beastman! He would never make it out of town to find his father as long as they held the gate.
_Retched creatures, Sigmar see to it that they die horribly. _he thought

The Doors to the Stable burst open light from the burning hovels across the street streamed through the gap. Dark figures emerged into the doorway. Benepal Shot up to his feet and scanned the floor for a weapon No-use, pain overtook his joints and tumbled back onto the hay "Frack!" he yelled aloud. But the Figures did not attack, Benepal stared at their forms expecting them to charge any moment. Slowly they made there way towards him and he saw their faces. It was Ron and Gregery the Valentine family sons. He had hunted for them when their father feel ill and could'nt work. They were Guards. Relief swept over him it was help! The two ran over to him and spotting his wounded body picked him up and helped him stand "It's finally that time to return the favour then Eh, Benepal?" Ron said in his strange forign accent. "To bad its not a happier occasion" finished Gregery.

As a group everybody fled the stable and made there way towards the temple. Blood and bodies stained every inch of the ground they traveled upon. Benepal could hear battle raging on behind them, accually now that he thought about it the sound seemed to be following them. The Guards must be falling back behind them covering there retreat with their own lives! All Benepal was doing was slowing down the group, "Unhand me I can walk on my own now", Ron and Gregery turned to look at each other and then at Benepal "No, you cant" they said in unisen. Benepal let out a deep sigh they were probably right.

The St's Temple t'was a beautiful sight Benepal had been there before, sometimes he would be out hunting prey and injure himself somehow, like the time he had managed to corner a deer just outside the Cave by Mr. Westmans farm. When he had crept in with his knife to finish the kill a bear had come running at him angry and hungry at the same time, nearly taken half his face off and it would have if it wasnt for Mr. Western with his old war musket coming to his aid.
_Blasted things_
Keira had tended to most his wounds he always asked for Keira she had some sort of special knack for it. Whenever she was a round his wound's would heal at an expection rate far better then some of the other young healers.
So here he was again, Sitting on the temple floor.
A fight had started outside, No doubt the beastman will have made it to the temple.
Benepal decided to rest at least for another few minutes to gain his strengh back.
_I wonder were what the others are doing? _


----------



## darkreever

Pushing aside the last of the brush in his way, Aldegar was forced to stop his trudge to the temple. His lungs were on fire and his face was beat red from it all; were the village not being slaughtered he would have likely slumped down and probably passed out by now. But the situation would not allow for that, they were being attacked by monsters and now some were off to kill those at the temple of blessed Shallya. Aldegar was nothing, a farmer’s son and little else, but the keepers of the temple were less capable in a fight than even that. Fighting was, after all, not the job of a woman!

The thought of Kirsten being at the temple, and those things doing Sigmar-knows-what to her and anyone else, that gave him the strength to get back up and go on. He was quickly greeted by the sight of some of the watch hastily forming into several mobs, but for now he ignored and pushed past them. He had to try and find Kirsten, make sure she was alright. Despite his many minutes of searching, he could not find her, and then he all but ran into a young woman, Keira her name was. She had been tending to the stable-boy Kai, but when Aldegar asked if she had seen any sign of Kirsten the answer was not what he had been hoping for and he pushed her out of his way to continue his search.

Suddenly, one of the injured grabbed his arm and beckoned him to listen. Aldegar tried to pull out of the grip but soon realized it was one of the watch, and there was a nasty gash in his belly. The man, Heimrik Seldgrasse if the farmhand remembered right, bade him to return outside of the temple and help the rest of the watch, pushing a small animal hide and leather shield into his hand before passing out from the pain. Kirsten, where-ever she might be in this temple, would have to wait a time longer. Aldegar thought as he prayed to the god of healing and protection to look over him. Outside though, had only gotten worse; more of the town had come running to the temple for safety, and many were injured. Amongst those many faces Aldegar saw, Nysard, Felix, Benepal, and Merovech were amongst them being led by the animal carer Dyanah. She didn’t have the same kind of beauty as Kirsten, but she more than made up for it by being able to work some.

Suddenly there was shouting, the acting captain of the watch had spotted the beasts coming to the temple now. The flames of burning buildings making them into little more than evil shadows with partially glistening weapons from those unable to escape the killing. Looking about, Aldegar could only see faces etched in fear; this should not be happening, where were the local militia? The troops of the county baron of this land? Hell even the famed state troops of the region? *None of us are soldiers, how can we hope to fight all of that off?* He thought to himself, before noticing the man in red again, he was a ways forward fighting any monster that dared to come close enough.

Seeing that sight, of a single hero the likes of which ma had told his sisters to get them to bed, did a sight to inspire some but truly only worked to bring sadness and anger to the fore for Aldegar. It was a reminder that his sisters were dead, that those monsters had killed his family. Worse than that, it had only been today that Kirsten had asked him to run away with her, and only today that this man in red had come to the village.* Maybe this was all his fault, some evil in disguise meant to bring this upon them?* Before Aldegar could think more on the idea, someone from behind pushed him forward and he was caught up in a charge against the beasts. There was nothing more he could do, pressed alongside others, Sigmar be praised if he survived this or at least took some of these bastards with him.


----------



## Euphrati

Dyanah gently pulled the last stitch tight, knotting the end firmly before tucking tail up behind the previous stitch and standing to wipe the dried blood from her hands with a fistful of clean straw. The stallion craned his muscular neck around as if to examine her work before rising to his feet with a breathy snort of effort. Giving Dyanah a firm nudge backwards with his soft muzzle, the warhorse thundered out of the open stable door and into the smoke-tinged night in search of his master. Dyanah watched him leave with a bemused expression in her amber eyes; the beast’s actions were more befitting a loyal and intelligent dog than the dim-witted but placid plow horses or the neurotic so-called ‘palfreys’ kept by the village governor.

_Perhaps there was a grain of truth in old Mervak’s rambling tales of when he was a ‘dashing young vet’ in the service of the crown witnessing destriers valiantly defending their down knight until they could be rescued._

Dyanah gave a sigh, tossing aside the bloodied hay to make the sign of Sigmar at the memory of her mentor before quickly packing up her tools and jogging back over to the stall where Guinevere poked her dappled head out from behind the door. Dyanah pulled the stall door to after slipping inside; tossing her packs over the mule’s rump and fishing out her calf-skin breeches from a heavy saddle bag, quickly tugging them on after kicking off her boots and discarding the blood-stained skirt into a corner of the stall. Pulling the side lacings taunt and slipping her feet back into her knee-height boots; Dyanah could hear the voice of the Stranger calling out orders to the village guard, his distinctive accent clearly carrying over the crude braying of the beastmen.

Throwing open the stall gate; Dyanah took hold of Guinevere’s hackamore and led the mule out into the stable proper just as Nysard came rushing into the stables through the open door followed by a gaggle of guardsmen. Battered and bloody themselves; the guard quickly gathered up Benepal and shouted to the rest of them to make for the temple. Dyanah paused for a moment as the others followed the guardsmen out, torn between the desire to turn Guinevere’s head towards the broken village gates and escape while the beastmen were focused upon their assault upon the temple, and the urge to stay and help defend these people who she had grown up around. They had always treated her and her father well, if a bit at arm’s length. There was also a strange inquisitiveness in the back of her thoughts concerning the Stranger;_ who was he and where did he come from? Was his presence some gift from Sigmar to defend them against these twisted beasts?_

Guinevere gave a gentle tug in the direction that the others were headed and the man’s stallion waited, watching its master retreating slowly towards the temple, the mule’s natural herd mentality driving her to seek the comfort and protection of the group. Dyanah gave the dappled grey neck a soft pat,

‘Aye Guine, you are right girl. Come on, let’s go…’

With that Dyanah followed swiftly after the guardsmen and others, Guinevere in tow; her eyes following the moments of the Stranger with increasing curiosity.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Kai

The floor or the temple felt wonderfully cool against his face. For a moment Kai forgot what was happening around him and in the village and felt content to lie on the cold floor for a while. Even as he thought this he felt someone turn him over onto his back at Kieras face swam into view with a stern look on her face "Your wound is clean and currently par a little rest there is no reason you wont get out of here alive and healthy. Yet fall on that sword in an idiot display of masculinity and I will throw you out into the streets and turn my attention to someone with enough braincells to be worth saving." she barked at him. The matron in her certainly had come to the fore and for a breif moment Kai was more worried about her than the beastmen outside, she departed with a warning "Now I'm going to treat another patient, and when i come back you will still be lying there or so help me, I will knock you out again". "Yes mam" he groggily muttered as he climbed back into his bed.

More wounded contintued to poor into the temple, townfolk and guardsman alike, there was still no sign of Jenna he noted to himself. He sat their for a while taking in the carnage around him. He still couldn't believe it was happening, one moment he had been in the tavern enjoying a drink with his friends, toasting Aldegars impending departure. And what about the stranger, had his arrival been coincidental? He had arrived just before the attack, he had been in the tavern aswell, Kai rembered how chillingly calm he was when the attack started. He saw Aldegar enter the temple for a moment and worriedly glance around, searching for someone. He urgently asked Kiera a question before pushing her out the way to continue looking around. Who was he looking for? Kai asked himself. His searching ended though when a guard grabbed hold of him and forced a shield into his hands and ordered him outside to aid the defence. A guard suddenly appeared next to him and also gave him a sword and shield and ordered Kai to aid the defence aswell. He looked over to Kiera her threat still in his mind and could only giver her an aplogetic look as he hurried outside aswell.

He ran outside to find Nysard, Dyanah, Felix, Benepal, Merovech and Aldegar already out there along with the remaining guard ready to defend the wounded. The captain of the guard shouted out orders to ready themselves. Kai had never fought with weapons before in his life, a few fist fights yes but never swordplay. He gripped his shield tight in his left hand and swung the sword a few times as a trial, it felt suprisingly comfortable in his grip for a moment filling Kai with some hope. However at that moment the main body of beastmen appeared and his heart sank, there were so many of them he realised. He then noticed the stranger in their midst, a swirling blur of red and blades, cutting down any who tried to get close. He was being pushed back though step by step. The captain then gave the order to charge and Kai surged forwards with the rest of the defenders towards the beastmen, anger and adrenaline flooding through him as he made to avenge his parents and friends. A beastman swing his crude sword at him in a wide swing, Kai brought his shield up to block the attack and swung his sword at the creature with a praise to Sigmar on his lips praying he survived the battle


----------



## Euphrati

It seemed as if every living and walking villager was gathered before the temple steps, watching the advancing beastmen and the Stranger as he backed his way towards them. Guinevere tossed her head as a sudden cheer went up from the ragged crowd, dancing in place until Dyanah gave a sharp tug on the hackamore. The Stranger seemed somewhat started by the cheer as well; the distraction allowing some of the vile beasts’ strikes to get by his gleaming sword and draw shallow, but bloody, wounds across his arms and shoulders. Dyanah could tell the Stranger’s stamina seemed to be waning as well; his sword movements a fraction slower, his blocks less accurate.

Dyanah left her mule at the temple’s hitching post on the side of the main courtyard, tossing the reins over the saddle horn with a twist to stop them from tangling if Guinevere ended up bolting, and grabbed her pack of veterinary supplies with a grim feeling she would be tending far more humans that animals in the coming hours. She had just ducked back outside as a second shout went up from the crowd. The remaining guardsmen and most of the village men folk, bolstered by the Stranger’s actions, charged forward to meet the beastmen. The Stranger stepped slowly back through the surge of support, seemingly glad of the respite, to sit down heavily upon the temple steps and began reloading his twined pistols.

Dyanah glanced back over her shoulder into the temple’s main chamber; frantic activity ensued within as the priests and devotees tended to the brutally wounded and spoke prayers to the dying. The healers seemed to have all they could care for already at their very feet so, hefting her pack; Dyanah approached the seated Stranger with veiled curiosity driving her soft steps. 

Stopping next to the man, Dyanah knelt down and rummaged through her packs as she spoke,

‘The temple healers are a bit occupied as you can imagine, so I’m afraid that leaves only me to see to those wounds you have managed to acquire. Your destrier didn’t seem to object to my touch, he is a magnificent beast…’ 

Dyanah tried to keep her thoughts clear and focused as she searched, keeping her eyes upon her own hands and off of the Stranger’s handsome features that seemed to rob her of her senses so profoundly. Quickly locating and extracting a small pouch of powered yarrow root mixed with white clay, she dipped her fingers gently into the mixture and began dabbing it onto the Stranger’s exposed wounds without waiting for a response, 

‘The way I see it, you are either incredibly brave… _or _utterly insanely to take on those monsters like that.'

Dyanah moved cautiously around behind the Stranger, tending the handful of cuts upon his back and speaking in her low voice,

'I haven’t quite made up my mind as to which it is; either way, I owe you my life.’


----------



## revan4559

OOC: Updating for those who have posted.

IC:

The villages and remaining town guard would slam into the main body of the beastmen attack and there is a horrible sound of crashing weapons, armour splitting, bodies being torn open and the sounds of both dying men and beastmen. But something far greater has joined the battle on the side of the beastmen.

Nysard: You would charge in at the front of the squad that you are with and narrowly duck a blade swinging for your head. After dodging under it you bring your axe up and plant it into the beastman's skill. Your very first kill, it feels exhilarating to finally get your revenge and you want more, wanting to wade in deeper to cleave left and right. You bring your axe around into the chest of another ungor who collapses to the floor before shrieking and dying. You then see something huge appear next to you and roars. The one thing worst than a gor, a Minotaur. With back hand of its massive axe the blunt part of the head meets your weapon and sends you flying across the square where you land on the steps of the temple next to Dyanah and the stranger. The Guard Captain then calls for everyone to pull back away from the beastman as they seem to stop and the Minotaur stands at the front of the group bellowing a challenge against someone back at the temple. Several gors and ungors charge straight passed the Stranger as he strides towards the minotaur, you and the others need to make sure they dont get into the temple.

Benepal: After a few more minutes resting you are ready to join the fight. As you get outside you find a sword and shield lying on the ground and pick it up before charging into the battle raging on. As you get into the battle you see Nysard go flying back after being hit by something huge, you turn to look at what hit him and see a huge Minotaur in the middle of the beastmen wielding a massive axe. Knowing that this battle is over now that something that big and strong is here you set about just trying to kill as many beastmen as you can while staying away from the Minotaur. The Guard Captain then calls for everyone to pull back away from the beastman as they seem to stop and the Minotaur stands at the front of the group bellowing a challenge against someone back at the temple. After pulling back to the temple you can see the Stranger get up from next to Dyanah and strides off towards the Minotaur, passing several gors and ungors that charge at you and the others defending the temple. you and the others need to make sure they dont get into the temple.

Aldegar: You are being shoved forward by the charge from the town guard and men behind you and within a few moments your squad crashes into the side of the main body of beastmen. As soon as you are close enough a beastman then swings its crude looking scimitar at You. You barely manage to bring your weapon up in time to block but the force that the Gor swings with sends a huge shock up your arm and it starts to ache. Before it comes in for another swing you and two other guards manage to stab it in the chest and it keels over from a blade piercing its heart and lungs. You then see a huge form appear to the side of you. As you turn to see what it is you can see Nysard get sent flying by this new appearance. After turning to see what sent him flying you see the form of a huge Minotaur. The Minotaur then turns its attention to you and swing its massive arm at you which connects with your chest, sending you flying into a building which is luckily not on fire. The Guard Captain then calls for everyone to pull back away from the beastman as they seem to stop and the Minotaur stands at the front of the group bellowing a challenge against someone back at the temple. While you make your way out of the building three ungors charge at you trying to stop you from getting out and re-joining the fight. You need to deal with these three first before returning to the larger battle.

Kai: Your blade would split the beastman's skull in half. As you turn around to bring your shield up to block another attack a huge shadow would appear to your left. As you turn to see what the giant shadow is you see a huge bladed axe come straight towards your chest, there would be no time to dodge or block the weapon but one of the town guard shoves a ungor in the way of the axe and that luckily saves it hitting you. The guardsman then himself gets cleaved in two by the huge axe, after backing up you see that the huge creature is infact a Minotaur. The Guard Captain then calls for everyone to pull back away from the beastman as they seem to stop and the Minotaur stands at the front of the group bellowing a challenge against someone back at the temple. As you reach the temple steps the stranger stands up and strides towards the Minotaur as several Gors and Ungors run past him towards the temple, you and the others need to make sure they dont get into the temple.

Dyanah: The stranger shifts his attention to look at you. "Don't worry, they are only minor scratches, also to do with you 'owing' me you dont, you were just lucky i was in the tavern when this happened. So dont worry about paying me back." The stranger says it as if he was commanding you not to pay him back. "Now thank you for the assistance miss. When i go back into the battle, ill leave my pistols for you to use, simply aim and pull the trigger. To reload pour a small packet of gun power into the barrel, place a bullet into the barrier then fire, and please for the love of Sigmar, shoot with your eyes open. Alot of people make the mistake of closing their eyes when aiming and pulling the trigger." As you continue to patch up the cuts on the strange man he would be firing off shots every so often after reloading. Most of his face is obscured by the shadow that his hat his casting but you can see a huge grin on his face as his shoulders start to go up and down. After a few seconds he would be letting out a low laugh which then quickly turns into him laughing his head off. You are wondering what he is laughing about, you then turn your head to see a huge beastman known as a Minotaur. The Strange would then pull away from you as he places his short sword, his twin pistols and his hat down on the ground before standing up and drawing his silver sword and strides forward. The Captain of the guard would order a retreat to the temple steps as the Minotaur bellows a challenge at the stranger. As the stranger strides towards it with his sword in one hand Nysard would land next to you after being back handed by the Minotaur.

Keira: You would be called outside by a few guards to help deal with the wounded out there, the man you were just healing has stabilized and is fine now he just needs to rest. Another two sisters would follow you outside to help deal with the wounded, while outside you can see Nysard land very hard on the ground next to Dyanah. You think you should go see to him to make sure he doesnt have any broken bones because he landed pretty hard. After you have seen to Nysard you should go help the sisters with those who need to have their wounds closed and bandaged. Also while you get outside to help Nysard you can see a strange man in a crimson coat fighting a huge beast. The guardsmen gather at the bottom of the steps to fend off the beastmen several Gors and Ungors come charging out from the main group passed the strange man in red straight towards you and the others, luckily the town guard get in the way to fend them off.

The Stranger strides out towards the Minotaur with a huge grin on his face, his dark hair blowing around in the wind and his eyes locked on his opponent. The Stranger and the Minotaur then charge at each other, the Minotaur roaring and bellowing bestial noises and challenges while the stranger merely just laughs to his hearts content. The two then clash in the middle of the square before the temple while both men and beastman look on as the two warriors do battle. The Minotaur proceeds to swing his huge axe in wide powerful arcs while the Stranger steps away and ducks under the blade. The stranger continues to have the huge grin on his face as he steps in and aims his silver blade which flashes like lightning in an upwards arc leaving a deep flesh wound across the beasts chest. The Minotaur lets out a howl in rage and brings its axe in an arc to slam the blade into the strangers chest. The stranger manages to bring his sword up in time to block but because of the beasts strength his blade is knocked from his hands and he goes skidding backwards. As the Minotaur presses its advantage against the weaponless stranger, the stranger merely lets out another huge laugh as he seems to be enjoying the challenge, he then runs up to the Minotaur ducking down under its swing he gets behind it and jumps onto its back, pulling out a small dagger from his boot he jams the blade into the Minotaurs collar bone, while the beast flays about trying to grab the human it lets go of its axe so it can grab him with both hands, luckily the stranger moves and manages to dodge all of its wild attempts to grab him as he slowly saws its throat with the dagger. After a few more minutes the stranger manages to sever the minotaurs throat with the blade and the beast keels over dead, the Stranger would roll off of the beasts back and onto the ground he quickly retrieves his silver blade and turns to face the beastmen.

The beastman seeing their leader and the most powerful of them all scream, shriek and roar, turning away from the man in red they begin to flee from the town to regroup for another days raiding.

The Stranger after watching the beastmen turn and run slowly makes his way back to the temple steps and slumps down next to Dyanah. Now wearing his hat his face is illuminated by the moon as he stares up at the sky, taking deep breaths. He then looks back at Dyanah with a large smile on his face. "Well that was both fun and tiring. How are you and your friends miss?" says the stranger with his strange accent.


----------



## Samu3

*Benepal*

Preview







*Benepal* 
"For Sigmar and Nordland!"
Blood, Fire, Death, it was all around him. Men clashed with beast's, screams echoed out though the night, bodies lay motionless among the chaos. He could see wounded soldiers being dragged by their fellows into the temple, the beastman had no such decency and their wounded were left to die were they fell. Smoke ran thick in the air, the smell of burning wood and filth flooded his nostrils and irritated his eyes. This was War and he was every inch apart of it as a colour is to the rainbow. 
Benepal wielded a Sword and Shield in his hands, after a quick patch up in the temple a Guard had told him that he was able bodied and needed to be out fighting. Why not? either die in there or die out here it made no difference to him. The Guard were making for a good last stand, as the beastman had to pool into the courtyard through the narrow streets and could only fit a certain amount of their number in at once. Still though 
him and his friends were not professional fighters and the beastman continued to gain ground.

One came at Benepal with bloodlust in its eyes and a fury of vengeance in its heart for the loss of what must have been some sort of leader that Benepal had killed at the gate. Raising its war axe and roaring a warcry it came down on Benepal, but he raised his shield and ducked low the Axe collided and tore a gaping scar in the round shield. But the Beastman had left himself defenceless with its axe in the air and both hands preoccupied he had given Benepal a window, He swung his sword sideways slicing deeply into the beasts calf's, blood sprayed across Benepals features, not that it would matter blood already coated him nearly head to toe most of it was the blood of his fellows that had somehow ended up on him in the fighting, the beasts blood was just adding to the stench. The Beastman fell to its knees and Benepal had to jump back to avoid it but he didnt stop there, pressing the advantage Benepal thrust upwards with his sword impaling the creature through the heart. It fell backwards and hit the ground with a loud thud. 
It was... satifying to hear 
_One down, Sigmar knows - how many left._
But as he turned to find another target he was backhanded across the face by one of the larger specimans of the pack. Benepal was thrown back by the force alone that the brute had put into hitting him. Laying on his back Benepal became the prey and he would have been killed if it were not for whatever it was that distracted his adversarys attention. The Creature turned to look behind itself but kept its weapon held firmly in the air ready to kill Benepal at a moments notice. Turning his head he could see what the Beast had heard and was now to looking at. An enormous mass of a thing had entered the fray, what the Empire had named a "Minotaur" and by Sigmar it had a reputation for carnage, tales in the Tavern had told of the creatures taking apart whole regiments by themselfs, and now it was here!
_By my uncle!, how will we kill the putrid thing!_
The Minotaur let out defining sound which seemed to be directed at someone towards the temple. 
Slowly the Beastman begun to fall back behind the creature and Benepal could hear the Caption calling orders to retreat to the temples doorsteps.
The Beast That resided over him turned its attention back to Benepal, to little to late the Minotaurs distraction had given time for about half a dozen of the town Guard to come to Benepals aid ready to pounce as soon as the thing went to kill him. With a grunt that might have been interpreted as _I'll be back for you_ it turned to join its Kin. Benepal angry that he had let the Beast come so close to killing him but thankful to Sigmar and the Guard for saving him, fell in lline with the rest of the Human line.

The Creature let out another defening warcry this time however it seemed to be directed at someone in particualar, Whoever that guy was in the back was he was in big trouble.
But to his suprise it was the Stranger from before, who emerged from the Guard lines griping his short word and laughing to himself. The Next fifteen seconds of Benepals life went so fast he didnt even know what to make of them. Somehow the Stranger had managed to leap onto the Minotaur's back and killed it stone dead with a boot knife. An impressive display of skill even for Benepal.
The Beastman fled before it,and just like that it was over villagers around him screamed Victory and clap for the Stranger, Benepal joined in but then remembered there was something he had to do. He ran up to the Stranger and fell to his knees bowing with all the grace he could muster "Good Sir!" he said trying to be polite "My Father is still in the woods and the Beastman will be fleeing in that direction, I must get to him before they slay him in their haste!".... "My Question is Will you help me?"


----------



## komanko

Nysard ignored the severe pain in his leg, although he was limping he still managed to stay in line with the rest of the guards as they charged. They reached the beastmen, Nysard at the front of the assault. He was about to stab the beastman but suddenly his eye caught a glimpse of metal reflecting from the light. He instinctively ducked realizing later that barely managed to escape an axe which was directed at his head. After he ducked, Nysard stood up swinging his axe in an upward arc from below, planting his axe directly at the beastman's skull. Satisfaction filled Nysard's heart as he slowly took his revenge upon the beastmen. Adrenaline rushed through his veins and hes senses sharpened. He felt invincible! He took his axe out of the beastman's skull just to plant it in an other's chest. The second bestman fell on his knees, his life slowly seeping away, Nysard kicked him of the axe and preformed a Coup de grâce on him. This kill even further enhanced his feeling of invincibility.

This feeling soon disappeared as a huge shadow fell on him. Looking to the side he notice an even worse threat then the beastmen a minotaur. "MINOTA...." he tried to yell but he never finished his sentence as all air was drained from his lunges when something huge slammed into him. In a moment Nysard realized that he is in the air, flying several feet in the air back to the temples stairway. Nysard landed on his chest and could barely breath, slowly the air returned to his lunges but every breath he took caused severe pain in his chest. He coughed spitting blood on the floor. "Great... Now my.... Ribs... Are broken." he said between coughs. Barely standing up Nysard saw that the guard captain is calling everybody back, so they wont be killed when fighting the minotaur. On the other hand the stranger seeing the minotaur just smiled wildly and charged directly towards him. Yet now there was a more pressing danger, the gors and ungors charged straight to the temple ignoring the stranger. Nysard slowly fell back in line and slammed his axe against his sword, he waited for the beastmen to arrive and once the closest one came he extended his sword wielding arm, trying to catch one of them in surprise and impale him. At one point during the fight Nysard noticed that the stranger is kneeling on the minotaurs back, blood was starting to pour out of the minotaurs neck, thus it was obvious who was the winner. 

As the beastmen saw their leader and the most powerful creature here fall, they ran away probably regrouping to fight and raid another day. As the last beastman ran away, all strength left Nysard's body. As lots of blood was gushing from his leg and many other wounds he sustained. He fell on the ground, the power of his rage sustaining him no longer. Everything around him darkened as he passed out...


----------



## Euphrati

The stranger raised his gun and Dyanah winced at the deafening report as he casually pulled the trigger. When he cast a sidelong glance at her and spoke it was all Dyanah could do to keep from gaping at him. _Just lucky_? She had been scant moments from death and he seemed to dismiss such a dept without a second thought, _had her rescue been merely a fluke of the Stranger coming to his mount’s aid_? Dyanah’s hand tightened around the small pouch of yarrow as her mind spiraled like a wounded hawk, her fingers pausing over another slash in the man’s crimson coat.

The man’s shoulders twitched and Dyanah pulled her hand away, glancing up at the shadowy features under his wide hat where the faint outline of a wide grin could be seen. A distinctive low chuckle was coming from the Stranger that quickly increased into a full laugh and Dyanah bristled in anger. Her home was burning and this man was… _laughing_? He seemed to be watching something out in the melee and Dyanah followed his gaze, gasping in horror at the monster that was forcing its way forward through the other beasts.

The man stood, discarding his hat and pistols beside her and drawing his sword with a flourish. Dyanah regarded the weapons beside her with hesitation; _did he really expect her to use these things?_ _What if she missed?_ She reached down and lifted one by the handle, holding it away from her body with the same apprehension she would have given a poisonous serpent. It was surprisingly heavy and Dyanah looked out over the chaos of battle with a frown as the guard tried to break away before replacing the pistol back where the Stranger had left it unfired. He had engaged the massive, bull-headed beast in a bloody duel, laughing like a mad man all the while. He seemed to be enjoying himself as he hacked the roaring beast apart and Dyanah felt as if she might be sick to her stomach at any moment. 

Turning her eyes from the fight; she scanned the milling guardsmen, hoping to see her father amongst their number. Dyanah knew he had a sword hidden in the floorboards of their cottage that he would take out on nights with a full moon to practice some sort of maneuvers in the small clearing near where they lived. When she was younger she would sneak out to watch him, the gleaming blade singing as it cut the night air. She knew he was aware of her bumbling attempts at stealth, but he never chided her for the curiosity and even seemed to linger at times to ensure that she had ample time to make it back into her woven-straw bed before returning home himself. Dyanah felt her throat tighten as none of the men before her wore the close-cropped dark hair and dusky skin of her father, that he did not stand amongst their number left possibilities that she shied away from.

A roar went up from the beastmen as the Stranger severed the throat of the bull-headed beast, riding its corpse to the ground before turning to face the rabble. The creatures seemed to have had their fill of fighting after seeing what could have been their leader slain before them and turned to disappear back through the darkness and smoke with the guard in chase. The Stranger stood watching them leave for a moment before turning back and making his way to the temple steps again, dropping down beside Dyanah to stare at the heavens for a heartbeat with a wide grin upon his blood-flecked face. Dyanah felt his words cut her as deep as any blade as Benepal groveled at the man’s feet.

The slap of Dyanah’s hand across the Stranger’s face seemed to echo in the shadows as she surged to her feet, fists clenched and trembling with anger,

‘Our homes are burning; our streets are stained with the blood of children cut down under the axes of those… those… _Beasts_! Aye, we were oh so lucky you were here to save us. How _coincidental _that you just happened to arrive less than a mere candlemark before the attack…?’

Dyanah was shrieking at the top of her lungs, as her amber eyes narrowed threateningly,

‘*No*, my friends and I are not ‘_ok’_. We may not have much compared to the likes of you, but what little we did have was far more precious than your gleaming sword or fancy pistols. The very lives of our families were snatched from us tonight… you sit there laughing and have the audacity to call our suffering _*FUN*_!’

With that, Dyanah snatched her pack up from the steps and fled, tears coursing down her olive cheeks as she pressed a hand to her lips to stifle the flood of emotions. Stumbling into the courtyard; Dyanah tossed the packs over Guinevere’s rump and fumbled with the tie-downs for a moment before collapsing against the mule’s flank, her shoulders shaking with racking sobs as she pressed her face into the dapped grey coat and wept.


----------



## darkreever

Yell as he might, Aldegar was thrust forward by the momentum of those behind towards the group of monsters that had attacked the village. His anger quickly took hold though, and instead of trying to fight his way from the head Aldegar welcomed his position. As if aided by some other-worldly source, the group crashed into the beasts almost as soon as Aldegar stopped fighting it. The man to his immediate left was impaled by a crude spear, and the farmhand had to move to the side to avoid a similar fate before coming face to face with a goat-headed creature wielding a rusty curved blade.

Monster held no candle to what this thing truly was; a dozen eyes on the animal face, but the mouth was located in the things stomach. One arm was vaguely human, covered in scales, while the other a barbed claw. Snapping from his shock, Aldegar was able to bring the leather shield up in time to block the downward swing. The blow shook him to the bone, and his arm burned something fierce. But somehow he managed to ram the blade of his axe into the things skull while two other men stabbed at the thing in the chest. Without warning, the dead beastman fell to the ground and nearly took Aldegar with it, the axe being stuck in the skull until he kicked at the thing.

Movement to the side caught the farmhands attention, something massive like a tree moving about. Had the forest itself come alive to destroy them? Through some measure of will and emotion, Aldegar was able to turn himself to see whatever this new horror was. In the process, he bore witness to Nysard getting tossed away like some doll his sisters used to play with; and thats when he saw the thing that did the throwing. It was easily two or three times his size, the muscles big as his waste was round. Whatever the creature was, it was no man by any measure, the head of an enraged bull, four wicked horns jutting from its head and eyes that glowed a deep red. That very sight stopped Aldegar and others in their tracks, and it was only through the grace of Sigmar or the other gods that he was not outright killed like a few others. When the giant monster turned and looked right at him though, thats when he knew he was doomed.

His knee's gave out after the thing took a single step forward, the next step was enough to get Aldegar to soil himself out of fear. Then with speed seemingly impossible for something so big, it smashed one of those great tree arms into the farmhands chest and sent him flying like Nysard seconds before. He connected with something hard, head cracking against the side of a building before falling to the ground. All the breath was forced out of him and his eyes watered from the pain.

Rolling onto his side, Aldegar opened his eyes and could barely see anything. Everything seemed to be going slowly, and the acting captain began to shout something, but whatever it was Aldegar couldn't make out. He didn't even know if there was anyone else around to hear the call or cry or whatever it actually was. Taking a breath, Aldegar immediatly fell back onto the ground from the pain and was forced to take small, shallow breaths before even trying to get up again. Despite an additional two falls, he was finally able to do so, scooping up his axe and removing the shield. After the first attack it was useless, split down the middle and unable to take another hit or do any damage.

Forgetting his anger, and caring more for staying alive, Aldegar decided to hell with these things and wanted nothing more than to get back to the temple. Almost at once, the young farmhand began to fall forward and was forced to take a hand to the side of the building he had hit. And thats when he noticed the beastmen staring at him, mouths foaming from the killing they had done. One of them began to bray, and the others charged him with berzerk looks in their eyes. All Aldegar could do was mutter a whimper at the thought of having to face three of these things, until he saw the shreds of cloth hanging from the fingers of one.

Instantly the pain in his chest was forgotten and Aldegar let a pained yell escape his mouth before he charged. Those shreds, they had been part of Lilli's dress, and that meant that these were the monsters who had killed his family, who had killed his ma, pa, and little sisters!


----------



## revan4559

The Stranger would get Dyanah's hand slapped across his face and his hand immediately shoots up and holds the cheek which he was slapped on. He lets out a growl of pain while he stares at the wound woman shouting at him, going on about how she and her friends are not alright and how that he shouldn't of been laughing as the people who live in this town were killed and their homes burned. His expression would lightly as he pushes himself up, his cheek very red as he removes his hand from the location of the slap and watches the woman walk off with her mule. The man then turns as someone with a rather odd accent falls to his knee's and asks for help.

Benepal: The Strange man who has now just be slapped by Dyanah turns to look down at you while you are on your knee's. He then places his left hand on one of your shoulders and says very calmly and quietly. "I am un-able to help you with that young sir, we would not be able to get there in time to stop them from killing your father. I could of maybe made it in time if my horse was no wounded but he has been by a beastman's axe. So i am afraid i am un-able to help you and it is far to late, i am sorry." With that the man turns away and walks off after Dyanah. You remain on your knee's and are over come with anger and grief. In the distance you can hear the rumbling of hooves and wheels getting closer.

Nysard: As you are swallowed by the darkness that comes with passing out, you can hear the voices of people cheering and shouting around you getting quieter and quieter until all is silence. You are dreaming of your family, about growing up within the town and meeting your friends. You are remembering the good old days before the beastmen arrived and the battle plays over and over in your mind for the entire time that you are being tended to. You are asleep for what seems an eternity but in truth you wake up around twenty minutes later with priestess finishing tending to your wounds. Everyone seems to be in shock from what happened AFTER you passed out. It is a good idea to find out what happened.

Aldegar: The rage and anger that has overcome you is immense, it is willing you to go out and slaughter all those who have done this to you and your family. In the back of your mind you can hear whispers from dark voices urging you on to kill and slaughter everything that you can. You need to silence these voices before their whispers become shouts but first you must deal with the three beastmen infront of you. The first of the three charges at you and swings for your head in a large clumsy arc, it is easily dodged and you quickly break open its chest with the blade of your axe. The second then charges at you and aims to impale your chest with its crude looking sword, you barely manage to twist your body out of the way before cracking open its skull and spilling its brains onto the ground. Third and finally is the beastman with the shreds of your sisters clothing on its claws, it is letting out a manic laughter that only enrages you more, its time you finish this. (the below is for after you kill it and go outside)
After finishing off the beastman you go outside to be confronted with the remains of the battle, the huge minotaur would be dead with its throat sliced open, the survivors would be checking among the dead for any wounded and for some strange reason Dyanah is shouting at the stranger after having slapped him. In the distance you can hear the rumbling of hooves and wheels getting closer.

Keira: The other sisters are telling you to go about and help what people you can as they deal with the severity of Nysard's wounded which are far beyond what you can manage at the moment. From the corner of your eye you can see Aldegar coming out of a building holding his chest and looks like he needs some help as he may have a broken rib or two. Dyanah you can see has just slapped a strange man in a red trench coat and she is shouting at him but you cant hear why. In the distance you can hear the rumbling of hooves and wheels getting closer.

Felix: The priestess finally let you out of the temple to go help bring in the wounded from the battle that just raged on outside. As you go outside you can see a total stage of carnage, there are dead men and beastmen everywhere with the giant body of a minotaur in the middle which has had its throat torn open by a boot knife. The strange man in red has just been slapped by Dyanah and has just been shouted at by her before she turns off to walk away with her mule. Nysard is just coming out of a building holding his chest and looks like he needs some help getting to the temple, Nysard is laid on his back being tended to by priestess's. Benepal is on his knee's crying with anger and grief at something the stranger as said. Keira is moving about helping tend to the wounded aswell. In the distance you can hear the rumbling of hooves and wheels getting closer.

Dyanah: As you stand there with your mule weeping the strange man walks over to you and places a hand on your shoulder before saying something very quiet in a soft soothing voice. "I am sorry if it seemed if i was enjoying myself at the expense of yourself and everyone else. I was merely lost in the heat of the moment and remembered something that was said to me when i was young. I didnt mean to offend you miss. The slap which you delivered brought me back to my senses. It also isnt every day i get slapped by a beautiful young woman." The stranger seems to be wearing his hat again and he takes it off doing the odd bow again, placing the hat to where his heart is and bowing before standing up straight again. You can clearly see the red mark where your hand connected with his face. You could apologize but it is entirely up to you. In the distance you can hear the rumbling of hooves and wheels getting closer, as the noise gets closer you see a black coach drawn by four black horses come flying around the corner, what is even more shocking is that your father is the one directing the coach, the expression on his face is completely blank and his eyes devoid of all emotion as he nearly runs you, the stranger and your mule over. He doesnt even hear any of your calls or cries out to him.

Everyone: A black coach comes flying around the corner as the noise of horses hooves and wheels gets nearer. The coach itself is being pulled by four very dark and evil looking horses and directing them is Dyanah's father who has a completely blank look on his face, he doesnt even acknowledge any calls out to him and almost runs over Dyanah, The Stranger and Dyanah's mule. As the coach goes by you can all see four figures inside, two are almost completely masked by shadow but the other two however can be seen banging on the doors of the coach and screaming. Everyone can clearly see its Jenna and Kristen(Felix's Sister and Nysard's Sister). They both have tears streaming down their cheeks and have the look of complete and utter terror. You then all see the stranger pull out both of his pistols and fire at the coach aiming for the side where the two masked people are. After missing both he would yell in annoyance and rage before collapsing to his knee's. On this most terrible night where beastmen attack, and young girls are kidnapped. Only one man seems to know exactly what is going on, the Strange man in red. You ALL have questions for him and will be expecting answers.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Kai
Kais sword found its mark and clove the beastmans skull in two, elated at making his first kill Kai swung his shield around to block another blow. But as he turned a huge shape came towards him swinging a giant axe at him. Time slowed for a moment as he watched the axe coming towards him, his body woulndt respond, he was certain this was the end. But an ungor was suddenly pushed into the axes path and killed in his stead, the guard who has pushed the ungor into the blow turned to Kai and started to yell somethin at him but was then cut in half by the wielder of the weapon. As the two halfs of the guard fell to the flaw Kai finally saw his assailant. A Minotaur, he had only read about them, half believing them to be a myth, but the terrifying creature was here, snorting in rage and killing anything that got close. The Guard Captain ordered everyone to pull back away from the creature. As Kai fell back with the others the minotaur seemed to bellow out a challenge to someone. That someone appeared to be the stranger, who stepped forward with a look of relish to meet the challenge. Kai again wondered how the stranger was connected to all of this, but more pressing matters were at hand, several gors and ungors were heading towards the temple.

Kai braced himself again and charged at the beastman. He swung low at one and cut off its leg, as it fell to the floor he stabbed his sword down through its chest to finish it off. He raised his shield to block an attack by another attacker and blocked the powerful swing. His entire arm jarred with the force of the impact due to Kais inexperienced grip on the shield. Another defender quickly killed the beastman before it could press the advantage however. Kai continued to fight, trading blows with a Gor for a time, gaining a deep cut across his forearm. The Gor was suddenly distracted by the other beastman bellowing out in rage and despair. Kai saw that the stranger had killed the Minotaur and the other beastman were beggining to flee. He used the distraction to decapitate the Gor as the battle ended. The stranger walked back towards the temple with grin and said somethin to Dyanah, whatever he said clearly did not sit well with her however as she slapped him hard across the face. Kai still panting heavily from the adrenaline still flooding through his system could only watch for the moment as the stranger composed himself and headed off after Dyanah.

He was about to head back into the temple to have his wounds tended to when he heard the thunder of hooves and wheels draw close. He turned to see a coach being pulled by fearsome horses thunder around the corner, being directed by Dyanahs father with a blank look on his face. As the carriage went past he noticed figures inside, two he could not recognise due to the darkness but with a shock he saw Kristen inside screaming and banging on the door. This was disturbing and terrible in itself but nothing compared to who the other person was. Jenna. Her eyes locked onto his and she screamed his name. Kai screamed out in anguish and tried to run after the coach but it was going too fast. He collpased to his knees in despair, Jenna was alive, but kidnapped by something sinister. He heard the snap of pistols and turned to see the Stranger firing at the coach. Again suspicions flooded his mind. The Stanger had arrived moments before the attack, sat calm and unconcered in the corner of the taverns as everyone else fled in panic, has rallied some of the town against the attackers as if he knew how to fight them, had been singled out by the minotaur alone and defeated it. He knew something, he was somehow connected to the attack and now Jennas kidnapping. Kai, still pumped up from battle sprinted over to the Stranger and went to punch him in the face. "What do you know?!?!" Kai screamed at him "Why were you here, why did they single you out?!"


----------



## Samu3

*Benepal*

Anger
Not at the Stranger there was nothing he could do, it was directed at himself and at the Beastman. His Father was out there in the woods with those....those things! It was his falt why didnt he know better? why didnt he go after his father when he had the chance? 
His Falt
All that Benepal had ever loved was gone. In his anger Benepal got to his feet after the stranger had gone and went into fit of rage, hacking into the deceased Beastmans bodies and throwing his shield as hard and as far as he could towards the fleeing beastman.

Then something very, very evil happened Benepal could feel it before he could even see it, the men around him must have felt it to because they shivered in some sort of instinctive fear, personally Benepal was to to angry to be scared. A black coach swings around the corner it is being lead by four creatures so sinister that they might as well be demons from the foulest pits of hell. The Worst part was that Jenna and Kristen were inside. Benepal broke into a run after all that had happened today there was no way he was going to to let this coach get away. Benepal ran to intercept it, the stranger had appeared behind it with pistols in hand firing on it. Benepal managed to get infront of it and raise his sword, to no avail it came on and he was blow back by some force which he had never experienced before, some sort of powerful magic or a basic survival instinct built into his brain. Either way he feet left the ground and he was thrown into the dirt at the side of the road, the Coach went on leaving Benepal in the dust.

Greif it was all he had left the village was gone his Father was most likely dead in a ditch somewere and now he couldnt even save the poor girls that the coach had made off with. Benepal weeped in sorrow, when all was said and done he had failed. 
No there was still hope, mabye just mabye if he could get some friends together they could go after it at least then something good would come of his failure.
Benepal got up and ran into back towards the villagers. Kai seemed just as upset as himself as he had just assaulted the stranger. _"Kai!"_ he yelled, Benepal knew that Kai was the stable boy mabye he would know if any of the horses had survived.
But he was talking to the stranger, Benepal approuched and decided that while he had time he wanted some answers himself. 
_"What in Sigmar's name was that_!"


----------



## komanko

Darkness engulfed his mind as he sunk into the abyss. Voice inside his head, strangely familiar, in some part of his mind he knew that he wont be hearing those voices anymore. Slowly things got brighter and brighter until he could clearly see. He first quickly checked himself he was not harmed at all. He wondered if all that happened was just a dream. Quickly looking at his surroundings he noticed that he is laying on his bed in his room. Remembering the beastmen's attack Nysard quickly got up and ran outside. Everything was back to normal no burning buildings, the gate was unharmed and every dead face he remembered was alive and well. *"Sardi! come inside, Iv'e made some cookies (XD)"*, quickly rushing back to his house he saw his whole family sitting around the table, smiling, enjoying... Alive..._* "It was all a dream..."*_, he muttered. He quickly sat down, smiling at his family, he starting talking with his family remembering days of old. Grabbing a cookie he was about to put it in his mouth when he heard his mother, _*"We love you. All of us"*_, smiling back, he only nodded putting the cookie in his mouth. The cookie tasted strange, it had the taste... Nysard couldn't put his mind on... It was... It was..._*BLOOD!*_ 

As quickly as he went into the god blessed silence of consciousness he came back. Instinctively he tried to stand up but the pain was to immense. The vile reality came back, a dream inside a dream, the stone cold fist of reality hit him in the face, he had to family, they are all dead. He only fully realized it now. He was shocked. A tear rolled from his right eye, the taste of blood was strong in his mouth so he spat, blood came out of his mouth covering his already blood stained shirt in new layers of blood. His wounds were still severe, he looked and saw that he was tended by one of the temple priestess's. *"Thank you!"*, he muttered silently. The priestess was just finishing tending his wounds. They will take time to heal, but at least he wont get infected by some god-forsaken disease. He slowly stood up, the pain was immense but he was withstanding it without a word as he saw that no one was smiling anymore, the cheers that with them he passed into unconsciousness were long gone. Everyone were shocked, confused, some even scared. Along his sadness and grief intrigue rose. He spotted Aldegar among the people around. He looked terrified and even more sad then before. *Aldegar? Wha...Whats going on? What happened? Didn't we win the battle?!"*


----------



## darkreever

It was like someone had poured red coloured water into his eyes as the anger overtook him. Muscles in Aldegars neck bulged and his face contorted into a snarl that nearly rivaled the faces of the three beasts in front of him. Everything felt slower, like the air had been replaced with animal fat. The farmhand thought he could hear whispers coming from someone behind, but there was only a wall there, so that was impossible. Then the whispering was coming from right in front of him, but no one was speaking. Closing his eyes with some effort, Aldegar began calling out to Sigmar, Shallya, even the death god Morr. As if breaking some spell, the world returned to normal speed and the whispers were gone.

Aldegar had absolutely no time to put any thought into what just happened, nor would he; best to forget such things. In a flash, he and one of the three creatures were upon each other. The thing swinging out for his head, forcing the farmhand to duck low before ramming the blade of his axe into its chest in a two handed grip. The force of the blow jarred both his arms, but his own momentum allowed Aldegar to keep moving forward, and with a grunt he managed to lift the beast up over his shoulder, the axe coming free from the bone.

Panting hard from the attack, Aldegar was caught off guard by the next beastman. It brought a rusty sword forward to try and take him through the heart, and Aldegar only just managed to block the blow with his axe. The force of the blow cast him to the ground, flat on his ass, and the farmhand was forced to roll to the side in order to avoid a downward stab. Kicking out, the farmhand was rewarded with a bestial scream, his boot connecting with the things leg and making it fall down. Seizing the moment with speed likely afforded only by his burning rage, Aldegar smashed the blunt end of the axe into the creatures head, a cry of pain overshadowing the terrible sound of bone cracking and a hot stream of liquid gushing all over the farmhand's hand and axe.

Scrambling to his feet, Aldegar got a sight of the third beastman; it was making some sort of noise at what it had witnessed. *Was it laughing?* Not actually caring, the farmhand charged this final beast, swinging out wide and only catching air, and then something hit him from his side. A blinding pain that drove him to the ground with a scream of pain. Rolling onto his back brought tears of pain to his eyes, and to his horror Aldegar saw blood coming from a wound caused by the last creature. And then it was on him, literally; something, some madness, had gripped the damn thing and after cutting him it had tossed aside the blade and was content with trying to tear out his throat with its teeth.

Powerful hands scratched at his face, looking to take his eyes, and it was all Aldegar could do to keep the things head at bay. His one arm holding the beast back up by the throat while his other grasped the soil, looking for something, anything, to use as a weapon. Trying to thrash to the side, Aldegar felt his fingers wrap around something hard and rough. With a cry, he grabbed the object and hit the beast in the side of the head with it, noticing his weapon to be nothing more than a stone. It took two more hits, but the beast fell off him, and Aldegar rolled on top of it, ramming the rock into its face repeatedly until he was hitting the ground.

The tears, the pain, it just wouldn't stop; even though he had killed those responsible for the deaths of his family, they were still dead and nothing would bring them back. *What did he have now? Nothing that's what! A foolish idea to throw his life, his dreams, away for some girl! What about his family? What would this have done to them, their son stealing away some girl in the middle of the night? Would they have thought him to coward to go through with joining the navy?*

Despite everything going on, Aldegar sat there, his head dipping into his chest, for long minutes until it finally hit him. Kristin, she might still be alive! His family might be gone, but in the end he still had her, he still had someone to care for, someone who would need him once all this was over. Grabbing the axe that had previously fallen from his grip, Aldegar got back to his feet, forced to grit his teeth and use the wall of the building for support. The sight before him was amazing, the beastmen were in dissaray and the giant monster lay on the ground dead. Others of the village were searching the dead, likely or survivors or for weapons that could be used should they have to fight again. *Not like they would need them, the fighting had to be over, that thing must have been the leader after all.
*
Walking back to the others, Aldegar winced with each step, the pain in his chest really hurt now. All he wanted to do was find Kirsten and keel over from exhaustion, but first he needed someone to look him over. Who knew what kind of damage that thing had done when he had been thrown away. Aldegar noticed Dyanah again, shouting something to the strange man in the red clothes, and then she suddenly slapped him across the face before running off. Despite the pain, Aldegar had to smile a little, though it faded pretty quick; guy probably tried to bed her or something. Slumping down near the man, Aldegar waited for someone to check him over, just sitting there and watching, trying to look tough even though his insides were screaming a fair share.

Without any warning that Aldegar was aware of, a great black coach drawn by four steeds with the look of death about them came bounding into sight. The thing nearly ran over Dyanah and the stranger, who must have gone up after her when Aldegar was looking at other things. However it was the occupants within the coach itself that put some strength back in Aldegar's body and got him to shoot up. There, trying to get out and with a look of utmost terror, was Kristen and Jenna, Kai's sister. It got everyone's attention, Kai calling out to his sister while Aldegar shouted Kirsten's name in the coach's wake. *No! After everything she was taken from him!*

_"No, please Sigmar no!"_ Aldegar yelled to no one in particular. _"Aldegar? Wha...Whats going on? What happened? Didn't we win the battle?!"_ The voice called from behind him, and thats when it Aldegar that he had not seen Nysard amongst the others. Turning around to his friend, Aldegar could not look Nysard in the face, and acting on instinct he lashed out at the man, not through fists but instead through words. He did not have the strength to move that much. _"They took her you bastard! They took Kristen, stole her away in that death coach. Probably to feast on her and Kai's sister, and its all that whoreson's fault!"_ That last he shouted while pointing to the stranger being hit by Kai.


----------



## Euphrati

Guinevere’s solid warmth against her cheek, the earthy scent of mule filling Dyanah’s nose, and the low rumble of Guinevere’s breathing were a comforting familiarity that she clung to like an anchor against the storm of her emotions. 

The mule and been a surprise gift from her father three years prior; Dyanah had woken one morning at dawn to the nickering of a beast outside their cottage. Dragging herself from bed and throwing a cloak around her shoulders, Dyanah had stuck her head out the door to be met by the sight of her father tossing her heavy packs across the shoulders of a young and leggy, dappled-grey mule whose overly large ears swiveled her direction with unruffled interest.

The muscles in Guinevere’s flank tensed as someone approached; Dyanah stiffened and choked back her sobs as a hand was laid gently upon her shoulder, turning her face enough to see that it was the Stranger whose pale cheek bore a bright red mark from where her hand had landed. His voice was low as he spoke, the mysterious accent lending his words a velvety tone. 

Dyanah gave him a distrustful look through a loose tangle of her dark curls when he called her beautiful; she could feel the grim and soot on her face as she pushed away from Guinevere’s side to scrub eyes and nose red-rimmed from weeping with the back of her hand, her throat ached with the surety of a spreading bruise from the monster’s grip, and blood of both man and beast flecked her skin and clothing. She felt anything but beautiful at the moment, not that she would have considered herself such in any other setting to begin with, but the Stranger seemed at least to be genuine in his apology if not in his attempt at adulation. As the Stranger stood back up from his bow, Dyanah took a long moment to study him in more detail.

There was no doubt he was stunningly handsome, his ebony mane casually tossed over his shoulders and the cast of his pale features suggesting a noble bloodline; the intricate detailing of his belongings and his almost inhuman grace only serving to reinforce that perception in Dyanah’s mind. Yet, for all his glamour, there was something about this man that was also enigmatic and it tugged at the back of her thoughts like a whisper just beyond the edge of hearing. He seemed to be waiting for her to speak and Dyanah tasted salt as she licked her dry lips, swallowing to clear the scratchiness in her throat from weeping,

‘… I accept your apology, though if you are waiting for one in return you will be standing there all night for I have none to give.’

Dyanah gave the Stranger a defiant gaze; he seemed to be unused to dealing with a woman who was not blindly enraptured by his allure, though silently she had to admit his appearance was rather distracting, 

‘You earned the ire I bestowed upon you, but you have also shown you are humble enough to receive it as a man of honour and what I said before still stands; I am beholden to you for your actions in saving my life. Though, if you choose to dismiss such a thing as trivial again you will find me far less forgiving. Now, if you wish to address me properly my name is Dyanah… not “girl” or “miss”, simply Dyanah. It would be decent to know your name and title as well, assuming you have one, but if you would excuse me... I need to find my father.’

Dyanah felt her throat close as she thought of her father, turning away from the Stranger to reach for Guinevere’s head but pausing as her hand closed around the hackamore as the thunder of hooves and clatter of wheels could be heard quickly approaching. From around the corner came a charging team of midnight black horses under harness, drawing an elaborate designed coach of ebony wood and being driven by none other than her father. Dyanah felt the briefest moment of elation, her father was alive! Then a dread like none other gripped at her heart as she looked upon his face and saw only emptiness where his powerful charisma should have been.

Malevolence seemed to radiate from the coach as it bore down upon where she and the Stranger stood beside Guinevere; yet Dyanah felt locked in place, unable to move. It was Guinevere that saved her from being trampled under the four pairs of hooves as the mule screamed and balked; tossing her head back and half-rearing off the ground in terror to drag Dyanah, a hand still gripping the hackamore, along with her. The breeze of the passing coach throwing ash and debris into the air as it passed within arm’s reach. From the window of the coach could clearly be seen the screaming faces of Jenna and Kristen, fear etched deeply across their doll-pretty features.

‘… _Da_?’

Dyanah’s voice was but a whisper as her mind tried to understand what she had just witnessed; her muscles trembling in confusion and Guinevere pulling free from her numb grasp to dance backwards, the mule’s long ears pinned flat against her neck. Then she was screaming,

*‘Da! Stop! … Stop! Come back!’*

Her father never even glanced her way.

Other voices were screaming as well; panic erupting from the crowd around the temple steps. A pair of loud bangs right by her made Dyanah jump and whirl around to see the Stranger firing his pistols at the disappearing coach. For a horrible moment she thought he was firing at the two girls, but then she made out the forms of two other shadows within the darkened interior. The coach sped on however, the shots going wide as if they had been anticipated and the Stranger let out a cry of frustration before dropping to his knees. The young man named Kai, a stable hand, came charging up to the Stranger and swung at him in rage before demanding an answer to these events. 

Aldegar’s voice was added to the accusations; the farmhand was covered in blood and had the look of murder in his grief filled face. Dyanah had always considered the young man handsome, his features touched by the sun and earth that he worked, but she had kept her distance when Aldegar had begun to court the girl Kristen. _What was she compared to such a beauty?_ Her hands were rough from handling the myriad of farm beasts, she had no time to sit by the creek and do needlepoint in the shade or go around wearing pressed linen in shades of pastel. If that was what the farmhand desired then she would fall horribly short upon that list for she could not offer him any more than what she was and it seemed that would not be enough.

Dyanah sank to her knees where she stood, tears flowing silently across her dusky cheeks as she turned her gaze upon the Stranger by her side and mouthed but a single word,

‘Why?’


----------



## revan4559

Kai: As you throw your fist out to punch the Stranger in the face his right arm shoots out and grabs your wrist before twisting your arm around to your back, forcing you to your knee's. The Stranger then turns his head to look down at you with a comforting yet neutral look on his face before speaking with his strange accent. "Please do not hit me child, i have already been hit once tonight and do not wish to be hit again. Once you and our friends calm down i shall explain. Now im going to let you up, so please take some deep breaths and gather your friends so i can explain." The Stranger than does as he says and lets go of your arm before helping you back to your feet, leaving you to calm down he talks over and sits on the temple steps awaiting you and the others.

Benepal: You see the Stranger restrain Kai with easy before talking to him and letting him stand back up. After speaking to Kai he turns his attention to you and says almost the same thing that he said to kai. "I shall explain everything once you and your friends calm down. Once all of you are calm come sit or stand infront of me by the temple steps." With that the Stranger would turn and look down at Dyanah.

Nysard and Aldegar: You both can see the Stranger restrain Kai easily by simply twisting his arm around his back before he talks to Kai, Benepal and Dyanah. After talking to them you can see him turn to face your direction clearly having heard your shouting. "If you two want an explanation of what has happened and why i am here, i suggest that you both calm down and once you have come and talk to me over at the temple where i shall explain everything that i know." With that the strange turns away from you two and walks over to the temple steps and sits down on them.

Dyanah: The Strange seemingly slightly annoyed at the fact Kai goes to punch him easily restrains him by twisting his arm around his back. After talking to both Kai and Benepal he turns and looks down at you, offering something to wipe your eyes on. "I shall explain everything that I know to you once you and your friends have calmed down." The Stranger then turns and walks over to the temple steps where he sits down and awaits all of you to calm over to talk and listen to him.

_After having calmed down the group then slowly make their way over to the Strange who is sat down and cleaning off his sword and reloading his pistols. After a few more minutes he would put away his weapons and takes off his hat so you can all see his face. He barely looks over the age of twenty four._

Everyone: The Strange after taking off his hat looks at all of you before answering your questions which he asked earlier, but first he introduces himself. "Well first things first. My name is Hienrick Schlager and it would be nice if each of you could tell me your names." 

After each one says their name Hienrick nods before answering Kai's question first. "What i know i shall explain as i answer each of your questions and ask more. Now you asked me why i am here. I am here because I was traveling through Nordland to my next job location, you see I am a Hunter for hire so i spend most of my time traveling around the place helping get rid of dangerous creatures, such as bears, wolves, beastmen. I have fought beastmen before because I helped take part in the defense of Middenhiem. Now you ask why the singled me out in the battle. The singled me out because out of everyone I killed the most of their beastmen and they thought I was this towns leader so naturally they wanted to fight the strongest. Is that enough for you sir?" Hienrick looks to Kai before looking at Benepal.

"You asked me what that coach was that passed by earlier. That young sir was 'A Black Coach' they are commonly used by the creatures of the night, most commonly referred to as Vampires. The creatures that were drawing the coach are called Nightmares, unholy and evil steeds of the vampires." Hienrick then shifts his gave to look at Dyanah. "For why the beastmen attacked I do not know, they are part of the forces of chaos and what they do is random. Now what other questions do you have?"


----------



## deathbringer

He lay dead on the floor his body shattered, the mass of muscle that had once held a human life upon the brink of destruction, sodden, still, silent, gripped between trembling fingers.

The child was silent, stunned, confused, disorientated by the sudden silence, the absence of sobs. The stillness.Her hand reached out with tenuous curiosity, hesitant grasping at her fathers fingers, the stubby ones clenching around the long tendrils that had once encased her hand. Held her safe. 

The bright eyes were suddenly dull and confused as they stared down into the great celestial orbs suddenly rendered lifeless, the twinkle of adoration torn asunder. 

New life met death and the howls began.

The old man was bleeding out, the priestess was shouting her tears streaming down her face as she staunched the wound, as the blood slowed then spurted, pouring over her white robe. Both mouths were open wide, the old mans toothless half open in a silent scream of anguish, the priestesses expelling desperate words, futile words that bounced of the walls, only to be silenced as the axe of Ulric fell once more, the wolfs jaws snapped and the old man crumpled to the floor.

Rage held her immobile. Kiera wanted to scream, to throw the bowl in her hand and run weeping away from this war. Escape, to the mothers breast safe from harm. Yet they needed her, the dying, the scared, they needed her.

She was moving again, her feet trapsing towards the newest victim, he had asked for her on entry. A regular, a hunter, often with scratches or bruises to heal and repair. Funny how he insisted upon her, the other girls made fun, claiming other motives for his insistence. Yet kiera doubted it, she seemed to heal him well, the scratches devoid of scars or stitches, healing quickly and fluidly, the bumps fading away to leave fresh unmarked skin. Now he sat before her again and she stitched his wounds in silence, discomfort pressing in upon her asshe immersed herself in her work

Now she was on again other faces, other familiar patients flitting through her hands, she dashed back and forth the hem of her robes sodden with blood and tears that melded and danced in the moonlight flooding the room from above. 

So much death, so much unnecessary pain.

Curses upon the wolf.... would they never learn the message of the mother. War caused only pain and suffering, what had they done to deserve this.

Corpses piled up, blood ran between the tiles, little estuaries amongst smudged islands of blue and green.

Would they never learn....

She was on autopilot, her hands moving and now she was outside, picking through the wounded, laid against the temple steps.

The distance faded away in smoke yet other figures still crashed against the horizon, swords battering, huge horns piercing the smoke and amongst them a man in a long coat.

A stranger with a silver sword battled a monstrosity, a figure slapped him across the face, a flurry of activity, fleeing monostrosities, a whirlwind of images interspersed the dead and the dying, fatigue held away by need, crippling need.

She was on her knees amongst the wounded, patching healing following a trail of ghostly screams til she was close to a group of survivors, surrounding the man in the cloak. His words built a raging inferno within her as she picked her away around, searching, searching for a sense a presence perhaps the tiniest whimper floating through the air.

A huge carcass of a horned beast lay prostrate eyes blank, belly split yet face still gruesomely defiant, horns menacing and stained with blood. A young child lay quivering by the corpse, shying from the light hands in her hair she wept rocking from her fetal reverie some horrific memory looping in her mind.

She clutched kiera and the rage built, the rage at the fools that had brought this upon them as she rocked the ragged girl in her arms. Hands smoothing through the matted hair, brushing away dirt from tear stained cheeks. Ragged fingers clutched at her, tearing small holes in the filthy bloodstained dress, digging into the skin, pain flaring. Yet she embraced the pain, didn't want to let go, wanted to feel the human touch, the reality, the agony of truth.

Oh Sigmar how had it come to this.

The tears splashed over her own cheeks, her slender shoulder spasming and convulsing interfering with the girls own tremors causing them to jerk in some perverse spasmodic union. They wept for there was naught else to do.

The screams had stopped angry shouts fading away as the weight of there losses smashed down upon their spines. Yet now the stranger turned upon them removing his hat he introduced himself, lies spinning from his forked tongue as he calmly continued.

She was seperate yet together, part of his gaze yet still apart from the group and she hitched herself up and pressed into the circle pushing others aside as she bore the child before the stranger.

"I have questions. Oh so many stranger. What should this child do, what should the child in the temple do now Ulric has taken there fathers in battle? What should this town do now Ulric's hammers have smote them into dust and his fires crumbled it to ashes."


Middenheim. The name meant nothing to her yet it lit a fire within her, that he spoke so casually

"How do we know the beastman did not come because of your part in this battle? How do we know they are not following you, that we are just collateral damage to your passing?"

She was reflected in his eyes, red rimmed eyes that burned with unholy flames below her tangled hair shoulder tensed under the torn now red stained dress

"A thousand curses upon your kind for violence is something that can never win through. You may have slain tonight, Heydrich culled lives yet where has it got you, an ash burnt town, families torn asunder and a temple overflowing with wounds that cannot be healed. Oh the Lord of Wolves has proven the mother right once more."

The rage boiled yet she controlled it, violence had no benefit, calm serenity would win through. The mother taught them so.

Yet they were alive, she couldn't doubt that, if they hadn't fought, they all would have died, slain by the beastman.

How could it be right to fight.
It made no sense, Shallya desired peace and mercy. To kill an intelligent creature was a sin in dead.... pacifism was all, yet without violence they would not have survived.

She spun on her heel her conviction lost yet as she stormed away to the temple she spat over her shoulder

"Shed a tear for us stranger, you may be a wolf, but even a wolf cries when it has lost so much."

The child still held in her arms she strode away towards the temple stubbornly refusing to look back.


----------



## Samu3

Benepal lay collapsed on the temple stairs, The Adrenaline had drained nearly completly from his system and now he was begining to feel the full force of the battle. His head pounded and his bodies every cell cursed his name. Still he tried to maintian his composure, but it was a losing battle it was obvious he was in pain. Not that anyone would pay him much attention, the survivers were all out for themselfs crying the names of their loved ones and fantically searching through the wounded. The Stranger was speaking to the others trying his best to answer all there questions. His voice was calm and collected like he had done this before, he turned to Benepal and begun to speak again.
_"You asked me what that coach was that passed by earlier. That young sir was 'A Black Coach' they are commonly used by the creatures of the night, most commonly referred to as Vampires. The creatures that were drawing the coach are called Nightmares, unholy and evil steeds of the vampires." _
_Vampires!_ Benepal had heard of them before his brothers would always scare him with tales of the foul creatures sneaking into people's homes at night and drinking the blood of their victom's. Of course Benepal knew better know these seemed much worse than the fairytale beings his siblings had portrayed. The things had taken Jenna and Kirsten he hated to think what would become of them if left in their company, the very thought sent shivers down his spin. Benepal decided it was best not to dwell on it.
_"Now what other questions do you have?"_ 
The Stranger had finished talking there was a breif silence as the group seemed to process this information, but Keira appeared before anyone could answer back she cradled a small child in her arms with that of a mothers love. Her misery and anger were apparent, tears steamed down her face with seemingly no end.
_"I have questions. Oh so many stranger. What should this child do, what should the child in the temple do now Ulric has taken there fathers in battle? What should this town do now Ulric's hammers have smote them into dust and his fires crumbled it to ashes. _
_How do we know the beastman did not come because of your part in this battle? How do we know they are not following you, that we are just collateral damage to your passing? A thousand curses upon your kind for violence is something that can never win through. You may have slain tonight, Heydrich culled lives yet where has it got you, an ash burnt town, families torn asunder and a temple overflowing with wounds that cannot be healed. Oh the Lord of Wolves has proven the mother right once more."
_She stormed off back towards the temple and hissed something back at the stranger that Benepal was to tired to make out. He had never seen a sister of the Temple like this they were such..quaint, quite people. Benepal wished he could do something to help but he was to weak, the Beastman had seen to that.
But one question lingered in the back of his mind one which he beleived he could not answer himself. Spitting blood from his mouth Benepal spoke.
_"So what do we do now?"_


----------



## Euphrati

The dampness of the ground under her knees, the acidic stench of death, the discordant sound of a child weeping, even the tremors that gripped Dyanah’s own body seemed merely the figments of a terrible dream; distant and detached as if a tale from some forgotten time. Such horrifying events could not possibly be real, tinted as they were in a miasma of emotion-shrouded memory. There was a voice by her side, a man’s voice with a mysterious accent. The voice was vaguely familiar, velvet-toned and strangely comforting like a lover’s heartbeat. Something was held out before her, Dyanah’s fingers closing around the folded cloth and pressing it to one damp cheek without conscious thought. It smelled of faint incense and spices she didn’t recognize. 

Then she was standing amid others, where they had come from she wasn’t sure. _Where was her father? Why was it not his voice that she heard speaking? _The questions seemed strangely wrong; as if she should know the answers but her mind refused to offer them.

There was another voice speaking, a female voice. Hammers and fire. Wolves and sheep. Her father’s sword had a wolf upon the hilt; eyes set with haunting Imperial topaz. _Where was he?_ Dyanah blinked hard and her eyes focused upon a pale but handsome face.

Without warning the world came crashing back in upon her mind like a tidal wave of razor-edged truths. The monsters that attacked, howling in the night. The blood in the streets and fires that still burned against the skyline. The stranger who had saved her and named himself a Hunter. Her father, blank faced and driving the Black Coach that had taken away Kristen and Jenna at the will of Vampyres.

Bile filled her throat and Dyanah gagged, pressing the cloth to her lips as she fought not to be lost amid the harsh realities that had been forced into her life so suddenly. _So what do we do now?_ Anger cut through the tempest and thrust a singular thought into her face. 

‘We go get them back.’

Dyanah only recognized her own voice after the words had left her lips and felt her back straighten as she cast a defiant glare at the milling group, her amber eyes coming to rest upon the scarlet-clad Hunter. Shoving the crumpled cloth in her pocket, Dyanah raised her fingers to her lips and gave a shrill whistle. From the shadows of the temple poked a dappled-grey nose, followed by the rest of Guinevere as the mule cautiously emerged at her master’s call. The normally placid beast was edgy, her long ears swiveling at the slightest sound, but her loyalty was pure and child-like as she crossed the churned up ground to stop at Dyanah’s side; only to tossing her head once before allowing Dyanah to unwrap her reins and tighten the saddle girth with a quick tug before mounting. 

‘I will not stand here wasting time instead of acting! I am going after my father tonight.’

Looking down from the mule’s back she met the Hunter’s eyes, desperation throwing forethought out of the window,

‘If you truly are what you claim to be, then *name your price* Hunter. Help me get my father… and the others… back and I will find a way to pay you. Even if that cost includes _*myself*_!’

Dyanah broke the gaze, only to find another face in the crowd, Aldegar.

‘I won’t leave anyone to such a fate, Aldegar, if you so choose to come your strength would be welcome. If you can ride then we would make better time, but I am not waiting for long.’

Dyanah passed the reins to one hand and offered her arm to the farmhand in way of a choice.


----------



## darkreever

*Calm down? Calm down!* Even though his side and back still hurt Aldegar found enough anger fueled strength to half march, half sprint to the man in red and grab him by the collar of his red coat and hauling him to his feet._ “My family are dead you bastard, my innocent sisters, never hurt no-one, were burned alive while monsters torched the village! The girl I love has been taken by monsters, and this is all because of you!”_ Not caring anymore, Aldegar shoved them man back against the steps, probably knocked him back on his ass to boot. 

After that he didn’t care about what the man had to say, instead turning away to go and get his axe. Aldegar knew what he had to do, whatever plan the gods had for a person none were probably as sick and twisted as the path before him. He was still alive though, despite the beasts, despite being thrown like a doll and hurt, Aldegar still drew breath and he had a chance to make right for his bastardly thoughts. That was something he would never ignore, even if it cost him his life in the end that would be a fine price to pay, as long as Kirsten was safe in the end.

A voice cut through his thoughts, the voice of Dyanah; rougher than that of Kirsten but still softer and something that did not bring anger like the stranger. _‘I won’t leave anyone to such a fate, Aldegar, if you so choose to come your strength would be welcome. If you can ride then we would make better time, but I am not waiting for long.’_ She said, offering a hand to him. Aldegar simply slapped it to the side with the back of his before answering her, almost scoffing at the idea of a woman going to do what was a man’s job. _“Come if you dare woman, but there are monsters far worse than what came here and killing is not the work of women. But we do not need *his help*,”_ Aldegar spat out the last words while pointing to the man, _“this is probably more of what he had planned to do all along. Leave him to the rest of the village for justice and let’s be off; we need to find three horses ‘cause that mule will not hold four of us. Sigmar will be with us, more than can be said of a red coated murderer.”_

At least Aldegar assumed it would be four, surely Kai and Nysard would want to get back the only family they had left right? No one would willingly leave family to that fate, damn them if they did!

*Why had they taken her though? Was the stranger just trying to scare them with talk of vampires? Next he would be saying that the ratmen from the stories were real and that the stars were not great heroes of man given a place amongst gods.* Aldegar thought these things as he made his way to the stables in search of horses, as well as some supplies that could prove useful.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Kai swung at the stranger, but he was tired, inexperienced and emotional. The stranger easily caught his arm and forced him into a hold. "Please do not hit me child, i have already been hit once tonight and do not wish to be hit again. Once you and our friends calm down i shall explain. Now im going to let you up, so please take some deep breaths and gather your friends so i can explain." he said. Kai slackened a little and the stranger let go. Kai looked at him venemously and spat on the floor next to him. The Stranger claimed he was a hunter and it was mere co-incidence that he had been here at the time. Kai snorted in disbelief "Sigmar damn you, whatever your precious reasons are for being here it smacks of suspicion, if Jenna is harmed in anyway i swear to Sigmar himself i will end you, one way or another" he said to the Stranger, apparently called Hienrick Schlager, his voice full of cotempt. Kai then stalked off away from the group, uninterested in the Strangers excuses or reasons. He searched one of the dead guards and buckled the mans belt on, sheathing the sword he had been given into the scabbard on the belt and slung the sheild across his back by its straps. He took the guards tough leather jerkin aswell and put it on, aswell as strapping a dagger to his boot. 

Kai then began to search for a horse. He eventually found one amongst the ruins nearby, clearly terrified and as likely to try and trample Kai as it was to run away. But Kai being a stable boy and having worked around horses all his life had a particular affinity with them and was able to approach it carefully without spooking it further. He slowly approached the horse at it's front, arms out wide in a gesture of openness. The horse flared its nostrils and swung its head around but did not bolt. Kai reached out and put his hand on the horses head and spoke a few gentle words to the animal, slowly running his hand back along its flanks. The horse shivvered a little but seemed to calm. It was still saddled and when Kai went to swing himself up onto the saddle it did not resist. "Good girl" Kai said, stroking the horses flank. He then rode it slowly out of the ruin it was in and went back towards the temple.

When he arrived back he saw Dyanah also sat on her horse in time to hear her saying something to Hienrick, seemingly as angry with him as Kai was. It was her father after all who also seemed to have been captured and esnalved somehow. She then turned to Aldegar and said "I won’t leave anyone to such a fate, Aldegar, if you so choose to come your strength would be welcome. If you can ride then we would make better time, but I am not waiting for long." And held her hand out to him. Aldegar scournfully accepted her help, he was understandably angry, although he mentioned something about the woman he loved being captured aswell, for a moment Kai had no idea what he meant by it, did he mean Jenna or Kirsten? Kai urged his horse forward and brought her to a halt next to Dyanah. "I will go with you also. They have taken Jenna and i will try to bring her back if it's the last thing i do in this world! Will anyone else join us?" His eyes lingering on Hienrick who he so despised for a moment. After hearing the responses he held his hand out to Dyanah "I will help you rescue your father, Kirsten aswell. All i ask is that you help me save Jenna also. I can find horses and prepare them for travel for anyone else who wishes to come"


----------



## Euphrati

Dyanah snatched her hand back as if stung when Aldegar cuffed it aside, feeling her throat tighten and cheeks flush at his words. Bitterness and humiliation, turned as much upon her own foolishness as on the farmhand himself, warred in her mind at his dismissal. _Had she really thought he might show favour upon her in some way in the end instead of that painted lapdog of a girl? _Dyanah seethed in silence as the young man Kai spoke and offered her a hand, her eyes narrowing in spite as Aldegar turned to stalk away in the direction of the stables.

_I hope you find her despoiled in the creature’s bed like the narcissistic little whore she is!_

Dyanah gave a low hiss under her breath before turning to the stablehand with a dangerous expression,

‘I have my packs with me already. The Gurnthar’s dairy herd was due to calf at anytime; heifers always choose the darkest hours of the night to drop their calves and I had to be ready when they did. I am no stranger to long hours and hard work,’

Her tone was challenging, daring the stablehand to question her,

‘Guinevere can live off a handful of oats and roadside forage, and still keep pace from dawn until dusk without issue. All of the governor’s horses are spooky beasts, likely to bolt at a shadow and nasty tempered. I should know; I’ve been bitten by a few when dosing them for that dry cough that was going around last summer. I doubt many of them haven’t worked themselves into colic with the attack. That hot blood mare you have looks run half to death already; she won’t make ten miles before needing a full day rest unless you wish to run her to founder.’ 

Dyanah paused a moment to collect her thoughts,

‘The Syfields keep a four team of Haflinger geldings to drive their harvest to market. They will sit a green rider and be counted on not to bolt without cause. Old Syfield keeps them in the northside pasture, away from the direction those crea… er beastmen came. Find tack for them and I will go fetch them, they will follow Guinevere anywhere.’

With that, Dyanah gathered up the reins and turned in her saddle to look at the Hunter again. Her gaze was shadowed but pained, rolling his name across her tongue as if testing it, 

‘Aldegar be damned, my father is the only family I have left in this world. Without him, or a husband, my very home goes to the Crown. Well Hunter Heinrick, do you have a price or will you abandon me to my fate?’


----------



## komanko

Aldegar turned towards Nysard, he saw the look on his face, he saw that Aldegar could not look at him. He knew something was wrong... Painfully wrong. *"They took her you bastard! They took Kristen, stole her away in that death coach. Probably to feast on her and Kai's sister, and its all that whoreson's fault!"* Aldegar lashed out at the stranger, blaming him obviously for everything that has happened. He could see Kai furiously swing at the stranger trying to hit him, unsurprisingly with no results. Nysard's motivation from winning against the foul things was crushed by the news Aldegar brought him. Nysard mind was full with sorrow and suffering and upon hearing the news he cracked. Tears spilling from his eyes, he could not keep the brave look on his face anymore. So many were dead, so many families dead, including his. He was overwhelmed with emotions, dark, painful emotions. *"How... What?"*, was the only thing that Nysard was able to mutter. He did not wait for an answer nor he needed one... The stranger came to them and told them that if they wanted answers they should meet him at the temples steps.

Seeing as there was no other thing he could do in his state he walked towards the temples entrance. Waiting for everyone to gather, Nysard was disoriented from grief and tiredness. It was all to much to take at once... _*"What i know i shall explain as i answer each of your questions and ask more. Now you asked me why i am here. I am here because I was traveling through Nordland to my next job location, you see I am a Hunter for hire so i spend most of my time traveling around the place helping get rid of dangerous creatures, such as bears, wolves, beastmen. I have fought beastmen before because I helped take part in the defense of Middenhiem. Now you ask why the singled me out in the battle. The singled me out because out of everyone I killed the most of their beastmen and they thought I was this towns leader so naturally they wanted to fight the strongest. Is that enough for you sir?"*_ said the stranger after everyone gathered, answering Kai's question. Nysard did not feel a need to introduce himself to the stranger. It was not the time for introductions. 

After answering Kai's question the stranger now knows as Hienrick turned to Benepal to answer his question _*"You asked me what that coach was that passed by earlier. That young sir was 'A Black Coach' they are commonly used by the creatures of the night, most commonly referred to as Vampires. The creatures that were drawing the coach are called Nightmares, unholy and evil steeds of the vampires." Hienrick then shifts his gave to look at Dyanah. "For why the beastmen attacked I do not know, they are part of the forces of chaos and what they do is random. Now what other questions do you have?"*_

Once Hienrick mentioned the vampires Nysard woke himself from the grief of loss. There was still a chance to get revenge and save whats left of his family, but vampires, this foul beings who stalk the night... How could he hope to defeat such foes, he could barely stop a beastman... Everyone asked Heinrick questions, bombarding him with constant anger and despair. Surprisingly the first glimpse of hope came from Dyanah, she was a pleasant woman, not the most beautiful of all but she was smart, nice and kind. Nysard never saw her like that... She decided to go look for her father, this was some kind of a chance for Nysard to find his sister. She offered Aldegar to come with her, Nysard really did not know why, only Kai and he except of Dyanah had relatives kidnapped... Why would anyone else come with them?

Only after Dyanah suggested Aldegar to come with her Nysard remembered something that happened earlier. He was not paying attention but the mention of Aldegar reminded him that Aldegar turned to attack the stranger earlier. Shouting things at him, Nysard had a hard time remembering what he said, Something about his family and the village, but there was something that alarmed Nysard, he did remember that Aldegar said something about the girl that he loved taken by monsters. The pieces slowly fell into place. Was it possible, Nysard didn't believe himself, but it was to obvious to ignore. Earlier at the tavern, at the fight itself, and now to. Aldegar was seeing Kristen in secret. His agony and despair were taken away for a few minutes replaced with rage and anger. He turned to Aldegar just to watch him slap Dyanah's hand away with his. This only enraged Nysard more, how could he! If it was not enough Aldegar had to say that this brave woman had no chance of surviving out there. He had to mock the one who was brave enough to act.

Nysard saw Aldegar going away to find horses, his anger ever increasing he rushed to Aldegar and grabbed him by the shoulder, turning him around, looking him directly in the eyes. Nysard curled his fist and smacked it directly at Aldegar face. _*"How dare you! How dare you insult this woman, she offered you help, and you mock her like she is incapable look at us! We did not fair better. You might wonder why I just smacked you, don't you! I will tell you! I just realized that you was meeting Kristen in secret. I trusted you, and you betrayed me! You are like a brother to me and I cant even trust you to tell me the truth! You bastard, you probably even planned running away with her! Stealing her in the middle of the night like some thief! How can you expect me to let you do that when you insult other woman like they were your plaything! I want to hear you go and apology before her you heartless bastard! I want to here it!"*_, all of this days pain, anger, sorrow and grief spilling out with this words he said, tears running freely from his eyes. His voice cracking in the mention of Kristen. _*"How could you. How... Like a brother..."*_, Nysard whispered silently that only Aldegar could hear.


----------



## darkreever

The blow came from out of nowhere, but the nights events had drained much from Nysard just like it had the rest of them. So in the end, it hurt but Aldegar would live. Nysard was right though, the two were like brothers; in the end though it was only ever like, they never were. Balling his own free hand into a fist and clenching the axe in his other, Aldegar let his fist relax before grabbing Nysard by the throat.

They might be built fairly the same, but Aldegar was slightly taller and had much more mass over his friend. So when he grabbed, Nysard would not be getting free from that unless he wanted him to. _"Now you listen to me dammit; that world out there is no place for a woman! Killing is man's work, all that's gonna happen is she will get in the way. How are we gonna save the others when we have to worry about her huh? What ya think its not fair dandy, war and killing are the work of men; ending lives are what we do. It can't be that way for a woman, didn't your pa ever get that through your skull Nysard?"_ He said, pulling his friend closer, never once letting go of his axe or lessening his grip on Nysard's throat.

Nostrils flaring at the thought of why he had kept his time with Kirsten a secret, Aldegar finally shoved him away before speaking again. _"She made me promise not to say anything; wanted me to run away with her instead of joining the navy. I wanted you to come, was gonna ask you, but then they came and stole her away. My family is dead Nysard, Kirsten is alive and she wants to be with me. I will go after her and we will be together, or they can have my life for hers, as long as she is safe. Wait all you want you little coward, I ain't apologizing for what is the truth. Dyanah shouldn't go, and if she does she will get others killed protecting her; its the hard truth so live with it and help find a horse."_ And with that Aldegar had nothing more to say to his friend, didn't want to say anything more to him.

That he would demand he apologize for what Nysard should know to be true, that bit hard. He was only thinking about Dyanah's safety; hard working or not she was still just a woman and they can't do the things men are expected to do. That's why they aren't allowed in the armies of the empire, that none of the stories of heroes or knights ever spoke of a woman other than the damsel to be rescued.


----------



## Samu3

What a disaster as if the Beastman werent enough we were now fighting among each other. Benepal letting out a deep sigh, stood up it was an effort to do so but he didnt have time to wait for his wounds to heal the group looked ready to leave soon. Limping into the temple he went to pick up his bow, Kiera was there still cradling the child in her arms. The least he could do was try to comfort her but he had never been good with words _"Kiera please dont cry, you did good many Innicent people died today but it would have been many more without the help of you and your temple sisters" _
Benepal curled his lips up and took a deep breath, he was trying not to upset her futher but he had never had to do this before. _"There are many wounded here, and some of them may owe you their lives, tend to them and if you wish, me and some of the others are going after the coach, we could use a good healer."_
With that Benepal turned to leave the temple the sight he was greeted with was of Nysard and Aldegar having some sort of fight.
_"Now you listen to me dammit; that world out there is no place for a woman! Killing is man's work, all that's gonna happen is she will get in the way. How are we gonna save the others when we have to worry about her huh? What ya think its not fair dandy, war and killing are the work of men; ending lives are what we do. It can't be that way for a woman_
_, didn't your pa ever get that through your skull Nysard?"_ 
Benepal decided to let them vent there frustrations out on each other butting in might just get him in hot water. Looking up towards the direction of his home he set out to retreive his belongings.

Something wasnt right, Benepal arrived at his home a small cottage just outside the village and hidden in the forest it had been ransacked but not burned. Beastman littered the ground, arrows protruding from mis-shapen bodies, blood stained the leafs and the dirt. Someone had been fighting here, there were a dozen of the beastman bodies but no sign of their killer. A thought struck Benepal's mind, what if his father had been able to escape? What if he was here in the house right now? Benepals face lit up in joy and he ran to his home
_"Dad! Its me im ok! Were are you Dad!"_
Benepal surged in through the main door but his heart sank, his father or what was left of his father lay bloodied and downtrodden on the kitchen floor, his cold dead hands still clasping to the bow that he had used to fend of the creatures, his face left the way he died, it was a face that showed the pain and the suffering he had ensured only minutes prior to his death. Benepal fell to his knees and wet tears begun to slide down his cheeks. His Father was Dead and now he knew it there was no room for doubt, all he could do was weep.

It was a long time before Benepal could finally muster the courage to stand again. He riffeled through the house finding his fifty other arrows and some supplies. Benepal collected all he could and stood in the middle of the doorway, a moments hesitation he had lived in this house for half of his entire life. This was his home, but he had made a choice and it was time to go through with it. Benepal lit the torch he was holding onto and without looking back hurled it back in through the doorway. 
Benepal trugged back to the Village his home burned behind him.
Now his intent was clear he was going to find those who did this and tear them apart, bit by bit if he had to. 
He would agree to set out with the group


----------



## Euphrati

Guinevere danced in response to her fury as Dyanah’s hands yanked back on the reins, dragging the mule’s head around to face where Aldegar and Nysard quarreled. Her amber eyes dark with outrage,

‘No place for a woman indeed. And just where you planning on running off with your lovely little Kristen like a jackdaw in the night then, hm? Wisk her away to some castle you have in the cloud-hewn mountains? To live pampered like a princess from the tales? Or just away from her home and your duty and responsibilities to live in a ditch? Gauzy skirts and silk-smooth hands do well in clearing and tending wild land, but I’m sure you thought long and hard on it while staring into those doe-pretty eyes… though I’m not sure how much of that thinking was done above your waist!’

Her voice was low but cutting,

‘A real man would have courted a girl proper; went to her Da for permission and her brother, _his so-called best friend_, out of respect! I will make it easy on you Aldegar and go after my father alone, then you don’t have to worry about me at all. All you care about is a pretty face and a light skirt and nothing in between! I don’t know how I ever took fancy for you!’

Dyanah could feel the tears hot on her cheeks as she snapped her mouth shut, her tongue having run beyond her good sense to stop it. She bit back an oath and wheeled Guinevere towards the direction the Coach had gone, digging her heels into the mule’s flanks and just wanting to be away from it all. Not even caring about the Stranger in red or the others anymore. Guinevere responded without pause; breaking into a gallop and glad to be given her head away from the stinking corpses of the beastmen. The moon was waxing full and the mule’s footing was surer than any horse, so Dyanah just let her run for a time before she settled down on her own to a trot. Dyanah sighed and Guinevere’s ears flicked back at the sound,

‘Looks like it is just you and me, Guine. May Myrmidia watch over us.’


----------



## komanko

Nysard successfully hit Aldegar in the face but not as strong as it was supposed to be. His wounds have drained much of his strength thus the blow barely hurt Aldegar. Suddenly Aldegar grabbed Nysard by the throat, he didn't even try to resist because he knew that Aldegar could keep him like this as much as he wanted. Nysard just looked at Aldegar waiting for an answer. 

*"Now you listen to me dammit; that world out there is no place for a woman! Killing is man's work, all that's gonna happen is she will get in the way. How are we gonna save the others when we have to worry about her huh? What ya think its not fair dandy, war and killing are the work of men; ending lives are what we do. It can't be that way for a woman, didn't your pa ever get that through your skull Nysard?"* He said, pulling Nysard closer, not weakening his grip around his throat. Aldegar's nostrils flared as he shoved back Nysard, letting him go and saying, *"She made me promise not to say anything; wanted me to run away with her instead of joining the navy. I wanted you to come, was gonna ask you, but then they came and stole her away. My family is dead Nysard, Kirsten is alive and she wants to be with me. I will go after her and we will be together, or they can have my life for hers, as long as she is safe. Wait all you want you little coward, I ain't apologizing for what is the truth. Dyanah shouldn't go, and if she does she will get others killed protecting her; its the hard truth so live with it and help find a horse."* Then Aldegar was silent, he looked an Nysard and said nothing more. Just then Nysard realized how painful it must have been to Aldegar to continue like that...

Still facing each other Nysard decided to act. He closed the gap between them and embraced Aldegar with a friendly hug. _*"I am sorry Aldegar. It must have been hard... Courting someone in secret and then seeing her kidnapped without the ability to cry for her. I am really sorry..." *_ As they finished talking he still wanted to say that he does not agree with Aldegar over what he said earlier but decided not to. Dyanah then turned to Aldegar shouting at him, and shaming him in front of everyone. She then turned her shout into a low cutting voice telling Aldegar that he is not a real man and confessing that she had feelings for him once. As quickly as she snapped she left, riding with her mule towards the exit of the town and away.

_*"Gods be damned! She will die out there if she is alone!"*_, Nysard turned to Hienrick, _*"Although most wont admit it, we need your help to track our families or at least to survive out there! Don't leave us."*_ Not waiting for an answer he turned and tried to run as fast as he could to the stables. He did find a horse, a black one who looked strongly built. He decided to take him, barely being able to mount on him. In the end he succeeded, applying pressure with his leg the horse began to slowly walk, and after a few seconds he converted it to a trot and then to a full run, Nysard hoped that it will be fast enough to catch Dyanah who had already a head start on him. To his surprise she did not get too far and Nysard managed to get to her. _*"Dont leave!"*_ Nysard shouted to her from afar. Getting closer enough so he wont need to shout Nysard said, _*"You will get killed by your own out here, none of us is experienced enough to deal with the wilds alone. Come back with me and we will head out as a group even if we don't agree on everything. Please come back, I don't want to see you die out here."*_ he waited for Dyanah to answer, and then he rode back to the village, with or without her.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Dyanah more talked at Kai than had a conversation with him. She mentioned about working long hours, about how his horse he has just tamed was unfit and where other ones could be found before once again challenging Heinrick. 'She may yet suprise you' Kai thought to himself stroking the horses flank. He knew alot about horses aswell, as a stableboy he has too, it felt insulting to be talked at like he was completely ignorant about the beasts compared to her knowledge. No, the horse may have been spooked half to death by the attack, but she was strong, she would stick by him. 
　
He then noticed Aldegar and Nysard coming to blows and yelling at each other. ""How dare you! How dare you insult this woman, she offered you help, and you mock her like she is incapable look at us! We did not fair better. You might wonder why I just smacked you, don't you! I will tell you! I just realized that you was meeting Kristen in secret. I trusted you, and you betrayed me! You are like a brother to me and I cant even trust you to tell me the truth! You bastard, you probably even planned running away with her! Stealing her in the middle of the night like some thief! How can you expect me to let you do that when you insult other woman like they were your plaything! I want to hear you go and apology before her you heartless bastard! I want to here it!" Nysard screamed at Aldegar. The pieces had all falled into place, Aldegars actions and words over the past weeks and tonight especially. He was in love with Kirsten, how had he or the others not noticed? they were all such good friends. Kai noticed for a moment that he had thought 'were' and not 'are' as if in some past tense. Only hours earlier they had all been laughing and joking in the tavern, now they were all at each others throats in wake of the attack. What shocked him most though was that he didn't give a damn. They could all go to hell for all it mattered at the moment, Jenna was all that mattered to him now. He looked at himself, kitted out for battle, scourning his friends and damning them and Heinrick, what a drastic change had already come over the once stableboy and eternal joker to his friends. 
　
He snapped out of his thoughts in time to hear Dyanah interuppting the two once friends dispute "No place for a woman indeed. And just where you planning on running off with your lovely little Kristen like a jackdaw in the night then, hm? Wisk her away to some castle you have in the cloud-hewn mountains? To live pampered like a princess from the tales? Or just away from her home and your duty and responsibilities to live in a ditch? Gauzy skirts and silk-smooth hands do well in clearing and tending wild land, but I’m sure you thought long and hard on it while staring into those doe-pretty eyes… though I’m not sure how much of that thinking was done above your waist!" she sharply said to him, not shouting but still clearly full of anger. "A real man would have courted a girl proper; went to her Da for permission and her brother, _his so-called best friend_, out of respect! I will make it easy on you Aldegar and go after my father alone, then you don’t have to worry about me at all. All you care about is a pretty face and a light skirt and nothing in between! I don’t know how I ever took fancy for you!" Again at the end, 'took a fancy to him? yet another hidden desire or romance they had all missed? had they all been so blind recently? not seeing their closest friends or others real feelings. Did anyone else have any hidden motives or desires? Dyannah rode off on her own. Nysard ran off to go find a horse of his own. Kai rode slowly towards Aldegar and dismounted. "Why? Why didn't you tell someone? We could have helped you, 'I' could have helped you. We were all so close once, yet everyone now seems to be clouded in lies and deciet. And now in wake of this diaster all we can do is yell at each other and point fingers of blame." He implored his once good friend "You were like a brother to Nysard, don't let that slip away, you will need his help now, Dyanahs too. Don't be so close minded as to what a woman can do, she may yet suprise you" He listened to his reply. 

Nysard then came galloping back into the village to no doubt petition the others to aid him in their rescue effort. Kai climbed back onto his horse, took one last look at Heinrick and kicked the sides of his horse urging her forwards. He chased after Dyanah hoping he could catch up to her before she went too far alone. Kai admired her courage and spirit and would not so scournfully turn down her help on the fact that she was a woman. But she would accomplish nothing without his and the others help. He finally caught up to her. "Dyanah wait!" he yelled. She turned to look at him, Kai noticing for a moment how strangely attractive her slightly feline features were "The others may have turned down your offer for help and insulted you, but i believe we need each others help. I will not prejudice you because you are a woman. Join with me, and any others who decide to help us, damned Heinrick himself aswell if the bastard decided to help" He looked straight into her amber eyes as he said this to her, trying to make her believe his words.


----------



## revan4559

Hienrick sits there and watches the group infront of him start to fall apart as they argue with each other. After waiting a few more minutes he pushes himself up and whistles, his horse comes walking up to him. Hienrick then strokes its neck and mounts up, tapping its flanks with his heels his horse bolts off in the direction of the coach, Kai and Dyanah, leaving Aldegar, Benepal and Keira back at the town to decide what exact they are going to do. After a few minutes he catches up with Dyanah and Kai nodding to them as his horse slows down to keep speed with them. "I will come along with you as unlike any of you I have experience fighting the undead and know alot more about traveling through the wilds. My price, Miss Dyanah is that on the way we stop at a few places so I can sort several things out. I know neither of you two want to hear this but you wont catch them until we figure out where exactly they are going, they could all be turned by the time we reach them but be glad that as creatures of the night, they are restricted to going slower during the day, that is when we will gain alot of ground." With that Hienrick turns away from them and faces straight ahead before turning to look at them again and tells them about vampires.

Kai and Dyanah: You two hear the thundering of hooves, as you turn to look behind you, you can see a stallion bigger than both of your mounts and its rider, its rider is the hunter named Hienrick, easily distinguishable but his crimson hat and trench coat. After a few seconds he catches up to you and his horse slows down to match the speed that your going at. For the next few minutes he talks about him coming along with you and the price(see above) along with the disturbing truth about what could happen within a day or two. After he finishes speaking he looks down the path then back at you two. "Have you noticed something strange about this path? When i came here today the plants were in full bloom and full of life, now look at them." Hienrick then motions to the trail they are following, the two can see that almost all of the track-side planets have died along with any small animals that are near it. "Vampires within Black Coaches leave a trail of death by the side of the roads where ever they travel so it wont be hard to track them, luckily for us larger animals and humans are immune to this affect." Hienrick then goes on to explain about Vampires being able to raise the dead to fight for them and that they are extremely fast and strong, so they will need combat training that Hienrick can give them. After a few more minutes Hienrick stops both of them and their mounts and turns in his saddle to look behind them. "I suggest we wait for a few minutes to let the others catch up, there is no way three of us can beat two vampires on our own, also while traveling, safety in numbers."

Aldegar and Nysard: As you two stand there arguing and bickering inside of the stables both Kai and Dyanah have left town and are several minutes away from your current location. After about five to six more minutes the man called Hienrick stands up and whistles for his horse, after mounting up he then bolts off down the road following Kai and Dyanah. A smart idea would be to asked one of the sisters at the temple to come with you as should any of you get injured or fall ill you will need a healer to get you healthy again. The young priestess called Keira is a good candidate as it seems that Benepal has already asked her to come with the group and she appears to be considering it.

Benepal: Aldegar and Nysard have gone off to the stables and appear to still arguing as you can hear them shouting at each other. Dyanah sets off on her own shortly followed by Kai and eventually the hunter named Hienrick, leaving you there with Aldegar, Nysard and Keira. It appears that Keira is thinking over the decision of whether or not to go with your group or remain here at the town. You also need to make the choice of staying here with Aldegar, Nysard and Keira or you could go after the others that have just left and hope that the others follow. You could also try and convince the others to hurry up so you can all catch up with the group that has just left.

Keira: Benepal has asked you if you will go along with their group to rescue Dyanah's Father, Nysard's Sister and Kai's Sister. It is a tempting offer as it offers a chance to get away from the town and the regular boring duties of the temple, along with the chance of having to deal with the carnage of another raid on the village should it happen. But if you chose to go with them then it wont be an easy life and you may not return as you have no idea where this path could lead you. You continue to stand there for several minutes before seeing Dyanah, Kai and the Strange man all leave the town on their horses(or mule in Dyanah's case) one after the other. Benepal seems torn between staying and going, Nysard and Aldegar still seem to be arguing. In the ends its your choice whether to stay or go.

OOC: The Below is for if you four(keira, benepal, aldegar, and nysard) all catch up with other three, should you choose to that is.

Nysard, Keira, Benepal, Aldegar: After several minutes riding you notice that all of the plant life and several small animals that were along side the track have all died and have started to decay, yet this morning everything was perfectly fine and alive, why this happened would open up many questions about if the fact the coach was indeed owned by vampires. Up ahead you can all see that the Stranger Hienrick, Dyanah and Kai have all stopped and are waiting for you. As you get close the one called Hienrick turns and starts to head off down the trail again, leaving you to talk to Kai and Dyanah about what has happened to the trail.


----------



## darkreever

For seconds Nysard stood there, eyes boring into Aldegar even while the farmhand searched for a horse to take him. Aldegar didn't care if Nysard was happy with him, if he thought himself worse off than the farmhand. They had both lost family, someone close to both of them still lived; it didn't matter that Kirsten wasn't Aldegar's blood, he still loved her as much as Nysard did and maybe even more so. He was, after all, considering casting aside his own life to be with her. Movement out of the corner of his eye got the farmhand to turn, in time to be embraced by Nysard as he mumbled an apology for his actions.

He didn't have to, its not like he had known or anything. Recovering his composer, Aldegar quickly jabbed Nysard away with his elbow, pretending to clutch at his own side though in truth the hug had done nothing to it. _"Lay off ya dandy, last I need is you makin' this cut worse. Lets just get some horses, get Kai, and rescue the women before Dyanah gets herself killed."_ He said and then finally found a horse for him to mount. It was a brown thing, spooked from the fighting but otherwise fine.

It did protest his mounting a touch, he was not exactly a small man after all, but it held firm. A shrill whistle cut into his ears; leaving Nysard to find his own horse Aldegar rode out in time to see the stranger riding off into the distance. _"So the cowardly bastard flee's to find another village then."_ The farmhand murmered to himself. Something was odd though, he couldn't find Kai; had he managed to get the stranger to come with him or something? Looking back over his shoulder, Aldegar called out for Nysard to hurry before he nudged his horse back towards the temple. No sense in running off without a few basic things after all, and the members of the temple might be able to help with that.

The cool night air would have done much to soothe his pained body; but alas some flames still burned and the air was thick with the smell of blood and death, so his riding back up to the temple was less than pleasant. Pushing his mount to the nearest of the temple's denizen's, Keira possibly, Aldegar asked for anything that could be spared before he went off to go with Kai. The look on the woman's face might have been one about to ask if he wanted her to come along, but Aldegar quickly took what was proffered and rode off. It will be bad enough for Dyanah to risk her life and the lives of others, but another woman? Did they actually want to save anyone or just get more people killed?

He didn't know if Nysard was trailing behind him, but his friend would be able to catch up if he was close. So Aldegar did not concern himself with that, instead the thought racing through his mind was *what did the stranger have to do with that coach and the others? Was he working for them, in the end leading others to a doom? Was he whatever he claimed to be?* Its not like he had truly done anything to prove he could be trusted. One question rained supreme in his thoughts though: *whoever was in that coach, were they responsible for the attack or was it just another 'coincidence'?*

After many minutes of deep brooding and riding, Aldegar thought he could make out the forms of the stranger, Dyanah, and Kai. Upon seeing the farmhand, the stranger turned and moved on, as if the very sight of Aldegar made him uneasy or something. What was that man up to anyway? He barely paid any mind to Dyanah, she should not be with them; she should leave it to himself, Kai, and Nysard to see her father safe. *What would the man think when she came anyway?*

_"Nysard shouldn't be far behind. Gonna ride up and keep an eye on the stranger, you make sure she's safe Kai. No idea if more of those monsters are in these woods."_ Aldegar said to Kai before trotting off after the stranger. No way he would let the man escape his sight, not if he could help it. No telling what he would do or lead them into, at least the others might be able to get some sort of warning if it was no good.


----------



## komanko

*"Lay off ya dandy, last I need is you makin' this cut worse. Lets just get some horses, get Kai, and rescue the women before Dyanah gets herself killed."*, said Aldegar, jabbing Nysard away with his elbow. Clutching at his side, Nysard only then noticed the wound. "Yea... Sorry about that, didn't notice this one...", he sad smiling. At least now all was out in the open, so he hoped... Looking back at Aldegar, he noticed that he was looking for a horse. Nysard already had one and he tied it out of the stable when he got back. Soon Aldegar did find a horse, a brown one, the horse protested a bit when Aldegar tried to mount on it but soon gave in. it was probably just scared from before. He saw Aldegar muttering something and then he rode off not waiting for Nysard. he probably guessed that he will be following him soon.

Seeing that Aldegar already ran off Nysard took his time. Mounting on his black horse. He taped softly on the horses ribs with his legs, and the horse started walking. Nysard directed him to the temple where Benepal and Keira might be. "Keep on galloping my black horse...", he hummed to himself... This was a song his dead used to sing while he was working. Actually it was quite nice, it had a nice tempo and sound. The horse slowly made its way to the temple. He arrived just in time to see Aldegar running off again. 

As he arrived at the temple he saw Benepal talking to one of the priestesses, Keira, was her name. He did not speak to much with her, but she was nice. From time to time he met her on his way home from the woods, engaging in small talk. She actually was pretty and also nice, probably smart to as she was a priestess after all. Approaching them Nysard noticed that Benepal was trying to convince her to come with them. _*"We will need any help we can get, and one who can tend up to the wounded would actually fit in rather nicely. If you would consider joining us, it would be very nice of you."*_, he said smiling, as much as one could after such a tragedy. Turning to Benepal he said, *"If you need a horse I think Iv'e seen another one in the stables. Apart from that I don't think Iv'e seen more horses there. Most of them probably ran off while those damned beastmen attacked."*. He then turned back to Keira, *"If you want, feel free to ride with me, Ill make you some place. Thats of course if you would join us."*, he said stretching a hand to help her get on the horse if she will be joining them after all.

After they finished their dealing at the city, Nysard again tapped with his legs on the black horse. A little stronger, sending him to a gallop. Again this reminded him the song his father used to sings, _*"... Carrying me to unknown shores...through these outlandish woods,and with confidence back home..."*_, he continued singing. He grew quit fond of this song, it reminded him of his family, Although it sent a pinch in his heart every time. He still rather enjoyed this song. He rode through the destroyed streets of the city, some corpses could still be seen out there, some fires still blazing. It was not normal, but he grew accustomed to it. This sights no loner terrorized him. Soon the city ended and they strode away from the city gate.

Nysard was riding for several minutes, until he saw the rest of the group, Kai, Dyanah, Hienrick, and Aldegar. Only then he also noticed the trail of rotten,dead and decayed plant life, and small animals. It was unusual, creepy and the sense of evil was in the air. he remembered that when he passed there in the morning it was all fine and good. Everything was perfectly healthy and in order. This was indeed abnormal. As they got close enough the stranger, Hienrick, starts to ride away. Leaving Dyanah and Kai behind. Nysard approached them, _*"Where are we heading? What is the meaning of all this death and decay around us? Did the coach really belong to vampires as Iv'e been told?"*_, he asked, bombing them with questions. While awaiting the answer he moved restlessly, he did not feel well near so much unusual death.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Kai waited to see if Dyanah would reply, she seemed quite aggresive and sharp tounged in these past few hours, Kai admired that to a degree. He realised he had never really spoken to her that much in the years before now, which seemed a genuine pity a small part of his mind said in regards to her looks. He shook himself out of his thought. After a while he heard the thunder of hooves again, he was halfway through drawing his sword when he saw that it was clearly Heinrick by his crimson attire, he narrowed his eyes all the same. 

Heinrick slowed his stallion down as he caught up to them. "I will come along with you as unlike any of you I have experience fighting the undead and know alot more about traveling through the wilds. My price, Miss Dyanah is that on the way we stop at a few places so I can sort several things out. I know neither of you two want to hear this but you wont catch them until we figure out where exactly they are going, they could all be turned by the time we reach them but be glad that as creatures of the night, they are restricted to going slower during the day, that is when we will gain alot of group." He said to them, turning hid head away from them for a moment. Kai considered this, he held the man in complete contempt and would sooner see him dead than be grateful for his aid. But he had to consider his options, his sole driving motive now was to save Jenna, and he was woefully unprepared for what lay ahead of them. He knew nothing of vampires, the undead or even how to fight properly and effectively, the few kills he had made in the village being down to chance more than anything.

No, for now, much as he hated him, he was going to need Heinrick, who knows, he might get himself killed in the fight anyway. Heinrick looked back to them and continued "Have you noticed something strange about this path? When i came here today the plants were in full bloom and full of life, now look at them." Hienrick then motions to the trail they are following, the two can see that almost all of the track-side planets have died along with any small animals that are near it. "Vampires within Black Coaches leave a trail of death by the side of the roads where ever they travel so it wont be hard to track them, luckily for us larger animals and humans are immune to this affect.". Kai looked along the path and with sudden clarity realised aswell, he had been so focused on catching up to Dyanah and lost in his own thoughts that he had not realised. But as Heinrick pointed out, everything seemed dead on or at the side of the tracks, everything but them and their mounts. Kai truely began to appreciate the power of the monsters they were set on going after and in spite of himself realised they would definetly need Heinricks help.

Heinrick went on a good deal more about vampires, their powers, control over the undead and that he could better train them in combat for the upcoming fight. Kai grudingly accepted his offer, making no effort to hide his dislike of the man in the tone of his voice. Once again he heard the sound of hooves behind them and turned to see Aldegar this time racing to catch up to them. At the same time Heinrick moved on from them pulling ahead. Aldegar caught up with them and breifly acknowleged Kai, completley ignoring Dyanah. "Nysard shouldn't be far behind. Gonna ride up and keep an eye on the stranger, you make sure she's safe Kai. No idea if more of those monsters are in these woods." he breifly said to him before riding off after the hunter. Kai tunred to Dyanah to see her reaction, he raised an eyebrow "Well that was certainly more friendly than last time" he sardonically added trying to draw some humour out of her. 

He let out an exasperated sigh as he(again!) heard another horse coming up, he didn't even bother to turn this time, it had to be Nysard, he just flicked out a hand as a way of greeting, "would it have pained you all to arrive togther?" he muttered. Nysard immediatly bombarded them with questions "Where are we heading? What is the meaning of all this death and decay around us? Did the coach really belong to vampires as Iv'e been told?" He looked over at Dyanah, grinned and said "You can answer the next round from whoever appears next" before turning to Nysard "Well i imagine we're heading where ever that damned Heinrick take us. The dead stuff? yeah, not the nicest decour for the road admitedly, that's the work of that black coach would you believe. And yeah, by the looks of it we're off to go hunt vampires"


----------



## Euphrati

The rhythmic beat of hooves approached from behind her, yet Dyanah kept her eyes forward and a firm hand upon Guinevere’s reins. Nysard’s voice cut through the night, a moment later he urged his mount in beside her. The only response she gave him was a slight shake of her head, uncertain her tongue would not betray her again if she gave it freedom. The answer seemed enough, however, for Nysard wheeled away and thundered back towards the town. _Did he not see that she could not go back now?_

The silence of the night closed in around her only to be broken again by a second set of hoof beats. Dyanah sighed, tossing a glance over her shoulder to see who had come to dissuade and denounce her this time. Kai set his pilfered mare to pace with Guinevere; the mule’s steady, measured trot deceptively sedate but capable of being maintained for surprising distances. The stablehand’s words were straightforward and his gaze sincere as far as Dyanah could tell; a pang of guilt tugged at her thoughts regarding how curt she had been with him before in her anger. She took a slow breath and was about to answer him when the pounding of yet another rider stalled her words; the rhythm of beats was longer, the strikes having a curious metallic chime to them.

Dyanah twisted in her saddle, peering into the moon-shadows that cut the road like pools of quicksilver, and was soon rewarded with a flash of crimson aside a quickly approaching ebony stallion. She felt her heartbeat increase, _was the strange Hunter going to aid her after all?_ Dyanah swallowed hard as he thundered up beside them, a sudden nervousness tracing fingers up her spine. _What price would he ask of her in return?_

She didn’t have to wait long for the answer as the Hunter’s velvet voice seemed to slide through the darkness as if it was the shadows themselves whispering in her ear. His so-called price was bizarre; every moment that passed was a moment longer her father and the girls were captives of the vampyres and Dyanah felt her throat tighten with anguish at the man’s confession that, no matter their haste, the possibility remained that they might already be too late. The Hunter paused to obviously take in the surroundings before speaking again and Dyanah found herself shocked as she studied the moonlit roadside in greater detail at his urging. The moon, though full, stole colour from the forest through which they passed and did well to shroud the blight of the Black Coach’s passing.There was something else that had been tugging at her thoughts, something that felt amiss, and Dyanah let out a soft gasp as it finally came to her. 

The night shrouded forest was still and silent as death. _Too silent._

So absorbed in her own loss and the horrible events of the night, Dyanah had dismissed the stillness as merely the result of her presence. But now, as she peered into the darkness, Dyanah could feel the emptiness of the forest pressing in on her from all sides. No insects sang from the boughs overhead or the grasses at the roadside, no faint rustlings betrayed the passing of a curious fox or the presence of a field rat. There was also a strange taste to the night air that called forth thoughts of sickness and disease and made Dyanah swallow back the sharp bite of bile from the back of her throat. It was as if the earth itself was tainted by the very passage of the Black Coach.

The Hunter continued to speak as she and Kai rode on in silence, detailing the strengths of the twisted beings called vampyres. Dyanah felt heartbreaking sorrow peck at her soul,_ how could they face such creatures? Would she ever see her father again or was she simply walking into the jaws of the wolf in false hope?_ She had eased off on Guinevere’s reins while her mind spun dismal circles like a hawk with a broken wing; so when the Hunter pulled his stallion up short, her mule matched the towering warhorse by coming to a stop without her involvement. 

Dyanah reached down to give the mule a pat on her grey neck as the Hunter remarked about waiting on the others, suppressing a wince as the bruise on her throat throbbed in time to her heart. Guinevere was tense under her hand, her muscles taunt and long ears twisting about in the silence.

_You can feel it too can’t you, Guine? _

Dyanah ran her hand along the length of Guinevere’s crest-like mane, using the familiar motion to focus her thoughts. A slight movement in the corner of her eyes caught her attention; the Hunter sat easy in his saddle, his gaze fixed back the way they had come, but Dyanah blinked in surprise as the dark eyes of his midnight-dark stallion regarded her with a fascinated stare. The warhorse broke the gaze a moment later though as the Hunter wheeled him around and continued down the road at the approach of another horse. 

Dyanah felt her spine stiffen as she realized it was Aldegar, glad of the shrouding darkness that hid the flush of embarrassment and resentment that warmed her cheeks. She had fled before witnessing his reaction to her words, after the slip of her tongue betrayed the interest she had hidden away so carefully from the farmhand. Dyanah swallowed a sour taste as the young man pointedly ignored her presence, speaking only to the stablehand before turning after the Hunter. Kai’s remark drew a pained look as Dyanah gathered up Guinevere’s reins, her voice soft and wounded,

‘Words cannot be unsaid, Kai. He does not think I should be here, he has made that sentiment clear as spring rain and nothing will convince him otherwise… that bridge has been burned. My Da is the only family I have; it was always just the two of us. I can’t just sit idle while these monsters take him away like that, I just can’t,’

Dyanah watched muscled shoulders of Aldegar’s back as he rode on ahead of them,

‘He would trade any or all of our lives for hers without pause, you know that right? Ask him sometime. Perhaps he has the brazenness to be honest…’

Nysard had ridden up as she spoke, firing off a round of questions which Kai had answered with jest. The stablehand seemed to be using the banter to deal with the situation they found themselves in, however Dyanah found it only to grate on her already worn nerves and was hard pressed not to snap at the young man who had been at least civil towards her desire to aid in the rescue of her father. She urged Guinevere forward, explaining over her shoulder as the mule picked up her pace,

‘I was the one to make the request of the Hunter’s services, so I have to accept his price… and I have a question to ask of him before I do so.’

It only took a moment to catch up to Aldegar, Dyanah simply returned the favour and refused to even glance his way as she passed him. The Hunter took a bit longer to catch, however, the warhorse’s stride easily half again that of Guinevere’s. Dyanah slid the mule up beside the stallion, turning to look up at the Hunter in silence for a minute before speaking,

‘I will accept your price if you promise me one thing, Sire Schlager, if we don’t make it in time…’

Dyanah paused and swallowed back a lump in her throat before continuing,

‘… if it is too late, will you grant him peace?’


----------



## Samu3

Benepal watched as the tall and handsome form of the Witch hunter rode off into the distance his steed kicking up a storm of dust in its wake. Not one day after the battle and he had already betrayed them, Benepal wasn’t surprised such was to be expected of his kind. What happened to his horses wound? The man had claimed that he could not have saved his father because his horse was wounded. But now he was abandoning not only his father but the whole village? Benepal couldn’t care to be angry, enough had happened today and he knew that was coming, all he could do was sigh and maybe yell a few curses upon his soul, the man wasn’t worth his time.
_"Lay off ya dandy, last I need is you makin' this cut worse. Lets just get some horses, get Kai, and rescue the women before Dyanah gets herself killed."_
Aldegar and Nysard stood in the middle of the courtyard just outside the temple were Benepal had left them, at least they seemed to have resolved whatever issues they had with each other, the group would need them to work together if it came down to a fight. He could see Keira on the temple steps and moved to stand over her. _“I’m going with the others now Keira, I know this is a difficult decision for you but there not much time to think it over, not for Jenna and Kirsten.” _Benepal could hear the thundering approach of hooves and turned to see Nysard looming over him mounted on a large black horse. 
_"We will need any help we can get, and one who can tend up to the wounded would actually fit in rather nicely. If you would consider joining us, it would be very nice of you.”_
He had been addressing Keira but he turned to Benepal and went to speak again.
_“If you need a horse I think I’ve seen another one in the stables. Apart from that I don't think I’ve seen more horses there. Most of them probably ran off while those damned beastmen attacked."_
Benepal gave Nysard a brief nod and left the two at the steps of the Temple while he went for a horse, by the time he got to the stables there was only one left. It was quite large and sported a well groomed coat of black and silver. As Benepal went to take the horse he noticed the initials of Mr. Erricdoor engraved onto the saddle, he was one of the Horse breeders that came into town from now and then looking for fresh workers for his farm, he had enlisted Benepal to capture this horse he recognized it by the clearly visible scar that ran from its chest, all the way down to its rear legs right hove. When the creature had been younger it had somehow found out a way to jump Mr.Erricdoor’s fence and make its escape into the mountains just south of the village. He had found it just in time, a pack of wolves had herded the poor thing up against one of the mountain edges, despite its age he had to admit the horse had fought well using its hind legs to fall half of the wolves’ number but not before they had given the beast its nasty scar. It was it at least refreshing to know that his horse could be relied upon to stand its ground. The Horse didn’t resist him as he mounted its saddle and rode out to the temple stairs to see Nysard and Keira waiting for him.
Together they had set out but Benepal had fallen a little short of Nysard as he stopped to investigate the strange state of the track. Later the others had explained to him why the life had drained from the forest around them and that the Vampires were responsible. He also noticed that if he was the only hunter in the group then in order to find game to eat he would have to travel out a long distance into unfamiliar territory which only made this more difficult. When he finally reached the group he had noticed the Stranger riding in the lead but chose not to mention him when he addressed the others. _“I’m coming with you” _was all he had said, whether anyone knew why or even if anyone wanted him was something that he didn’t care for. All he cared about was finding those who were responsible for this, and making sure they can never do it again.


----------



## deathbringer

Benepal's offer carressed her mind, a sumptuous mound of temptation biting at her subconcious. To be free... to see the world outside the closed doors of the temple, to sleep beneath the stars.

She saw the world through rose tinted glasses and though the realization shattered the paradigm, it couldnot crush her dreams. She had lived and was expected to die within the temple, to watch her skin slackedn and the modest vesitges of her beauty fade in the pain stricken pools of a woman's eyes.

It was no fate fora young girl, to live amongst women, to never know theloving caress of adoration, to live sheltered and unfettered. 

Yet this was not a decision she could make alone.

Her footsteps clattered upon the floor... slow monotonous resounding round the walls, each a subtle guilty whisper, a reason not to go, a reason to turn away from that archway and return to the live she had, be what she was meant to be.

Yet she kept walking, adventure pulled her feet forward, fate the strings upon her knees, her father beckoned her along the corridor.

She knew him not, her mother never spoke about him,changed the subject whenever she brought him up. Yet she knew he was an adventurer, a wild man, impetuous and rash, her opposite, yet half of her, a half she had never known.

She stepped through the arch.

A man was groaning tossing and turning, two nervous girls restrained his arms as a woman worked frantically upon his chest. Sweat ran down her nose, beeded upon her arms and the deep furrows of her brow. Her hands were frantic, needles pushing through the skin as she sewed the wounds, packing them with antiseptic powder.

The man was bleeding it spilled over her hands yet she wrestled away, muscles bunching and she grunted in triumph and the blood suddenly stopped flooding over her long fingers.


She withdrew as the man stopped writhing her eyes alight as she threw a shard of metal to the floor.

"Close up" she grunted to the two novices spinning on her heel she came face to face with Kiera 
"Mum"

the womans eyes mellowed, the triumph dying to raw emotion yet she continued moving to the basin, the blood came away under her diligent ministrations.

In a fluid motion se wrapped her daughter up in a tight embrace.

"I'm so glad your safe"

"I'm leaving mum"

They seperated the mother's eyes suddenly flaring with hurt
_______________________________________________________________

She rode a small white gelding, rode itslowly behind the others, a cloak covered her face, hid the tears that smudged her cheeks, hid the redness of her eyes, accusations still rang in her ears

"So your ditching me for your father"

Thats what it came down to.... a small partof her was sure he was out there and she would find him... she had to find him... she had to


----------



## revan4559

Aldegar: Your horse quickly catches up to Hienrick who is staring out straight ahead. His large rimmed is casting a shadow that completely obscures his face from few. The only part of his face you can see is the lower part of his jaw. As the group continues down the road the adrenaline from the nights events finally fades, and the after affects of being hit by the Minotaur along with the affects of a nights drinking finally kick in. Your chest becomes extremely sore and aches, along with a slightly labored breath due to the Minotaur most likely has cracked a rib or two. As for the affects of drinking, you feel an oncoming head ache that seems to be getting stronger every minute or so, until it reaches the point where you feel as if you have been hit in the head by a stamped of Imperial War Horses. You also hear Hienrick say something from up ahead. "Im going ahead to set up camp, you have all had a long day and will need rest, along with the horses." Hienrick's mount then rears onto its hind legs, letting out a ney before bolting off down the path.

Nysard: The group continues to travel down the path as you are finally joined by Benepal and Keira who seem to have come straight from the temple. While you are all being silent you have time to think on the nights revelations: Your so called best friend has been courting your sister in secret and didn't even think to tell you anything about it or ask your permission. Along with that he may not of been just courting her, because they both lied other things could of happened aswell, as the possibilities race through your mind you become angrier and angrier until the point where you want to throttle the answers to all of your questions out of Aldegar. As the group continues down the road the adrenaline from the nights events finally fades, and the after affects of being hit by the Minotaur along with the affects of a nights drinking finally kick in. Your chest becomes extremely sore and aches, along with a slightly labored breath due to the Minotaur most likely has cracked a rib or two. As for the affects of drinking, you feel an oncoming head ache that seems to be getting stronger every minute or so, until it reaches the point where you feel as if you have been hit in the head by a stamped of Imperial War Horses. You also hear Hienrick say something from up ahead. "Im going ahead to set up camp, you have all had a long day and will need rest, along with the horses." Hienrick's mount then rears onto its hind legs, letting out a ney before bolting off down the path.

Kai: After explaining what Hienrick said to the others who have just caught up with the rest of the group, the thoughts of Jenna resurface in your mind, more specifically all linked to what Hienrick said. There are many questions that you need to answer yourself and decide what to do. "What if Jenna has become a vampire? Will you grant her peace or let her remain a blood feeding monster for all time?". "What will you do if you manage to rescue her and she is unharmed? Now that your father is dead she is under your care. Will you look after her for the rest of your lives by sacrificing any dreams you have? Will you look for a someone for her to marry? Will you send her away to a temple to be looked after?". There are so many possibilities and questions that you need to think over, and all of them need to be answered before you finally catch up with her and the vampires that stole her away from you. You also hear Hienrick say something from up ahead. "Im going ahead to set up camp, you have all had a long day and will need rest, along with the horses." Hienrick's mount then rears onto its hind legs, letting out a ney before bolting off down the path.

Dyanah: Hienrick raises his left hand from the reins of his stallion up to his head. Grabbing the rim of his hat he slowly removes it and then attaches it to his saddle so his features are no longer obscured by the shadow that his hat casts upon him. After a few seconds of staring ahead he turns head to look upon the face of Dyanah, his cold blue-grey eyes fixed on hers. Dyanah can feel just from his look Hienrick isnt all that he seems. "Well Miss Dyanah, that entirely depends on what has become of your father, should be still be human by the time we reach them, because if he is still human, killing the vampires that are controlling him will set his mind free from their spell. But should he not be human by the time we reach him, i will do what i can to grant him peace. But i shall say this now, pray to what ever gods you worship, that he has not become a Ghoul." Hienrick turns away to look down the road before looking back at Dyanah to explain. "A Ghoul is what happens when a human has a craving for the dead flesh of other humans, it drives them insane and they will often attack anyone they find, not caring if its family." With that Hienrick turns back to the road and digs his heels into the sides of his horse. "Im going ahead to set up camp, you have all had a long day and will need rest, along with the horses." Hienrick's mount then rears onto its hind legs, letting out a ney before bolting off down the path.

Benepal: As the group travels along the path you notice that the entire forest is un-naturally quiet. As a hunter/tracker this makes you feel uneasy as you are used to the forest being full of life and noise at night. Your mind then tries to occupy itself by changing its attention from the forest to what happened this night, at which point you remember that your father is dead, leaving you completely alone. You were never really close to any of the people your traveling with and have no idea what the man called Hienrick is like. As you remember your father you also remember that you dont have any close family to go to and ask to be allowed to stay, other than a rather distant uncle who you haven't seen in atleast twelve years. You continue to think through what you will do after this, your tracking and hunting skills are average, your skinning skills wont be anywhere near enough to earn enough coins to survive, you have a very long and hard future ahead of you, and you have no idea where it will lead. You also hear Hienrick say something from up ahead. "Im going ahead to set up camp, you have all had a long day and will need rest, along with the horses." Hienrick's mount then rears onto its hind legs, letting out a ney before bolting off down the path.

Keira: After catching up with the group you have calmed down quite abit and are no longer crying, though the are around you eyes still remains puffy and red from the crying. You can see Dyanah and Aldegar up ahead next to a man wearing a crimson trench coat, and just behind them is Kai, Benepal and Nysard. Your horse quickly catches up with them as it feels uneasy at being at the back. Kai seems to be lost in thought along with Benepal but Nysard appears to be holding his head and his chest, the adrenaline rush has clearly warn off and his injuries are taking their toll on his body, you will need to see to his wounds soon. Up ahead you can see that Aldegar is suffering aswell, so he to will need treatment. You also hear Hienrick say something from up ahead. "Im going ahead to set up camp, you have all had a long day and will need rest, along with the horses." Hienrick's mount then rears onto its hind legs, letting out a ney before bolting off down the path. Camp? That's good, as it means you will be able to get some rest along with treating Aldegar's and Nysard's wounds. While your on the way to camp the thoughts of being in the big wide world bombard your imagination. What will it be like to finally be leaving the town? Will you meet heroic knights and warriors, capable of sweeping young woman such as yourself off of your feet? Will you be battling terrifying monsters that are attacking a town or village similar to your own? As the different possibles enter your mind you can feel yourself slowly dozing off due to the fatigue of being awake all night tending to the wounded.

__________________________________________________________________
One Hour Later. Four Hours till Sun Rise.
Everyone:
_After traveling for around an one you finally catch up with Hienrick, he is sat down a few feet from the side of the path with a tent up, his horse's reins tied to a tree, several pots of clean water around a blazing fire. As you all approach Hienrick seems to ignore you completely unless you decide to try to talk to him, in which he shifts his gaze to you before answer(next update) and then looking back into the fire. Hienrick then after a few minutes reaches into his bag and pulls out a small cooking pot, placing it above the fire on a small frame he fills it with some water from one of the pans for it to boil. Hienrick also appears not to be sharing any of his camping equipment that he has set up, leaving you all to sort out your own tents and cooking equipment, should any of you try to use Heinrick's equipment(other than the fire) he picks up a stick and taps you on the back of the hand to make you leave it alone, Hienrick does however allow you to each pick up one of the filled water pots around the fire to use for cooking or drinking. You are all feeling extremely tired and after eating, you should get as much rest as you can before you need to set off again. But before you all get to sleep your mounts will need feeding, should any of you ask Hienrick where you can water the horses he points behind him and tells you there is a stream about five minutes walk away. If you go to take your mounts there he tells you to take one of the sticks from the fire as a torch so you dont get lose and can see where you are going._


----------



## komanko

They continued traveling, the path stayed the same and more death and decay could be seen around where the black coach passed. Soon Benepal and Keira joined them, arriving from the temple. The sound of the night could be heard as the night life forms began their daily routine. They all were silent, it was an uneasy day and everyone were lost in thoughts. Nysard looked around, he hoped that he could find someone to chat with but apparently all were busy. The only thing left to do was to stay silent but pretty soon thoughts started crawling into his head, reminding him of Aldegar, and the nights revelation. 

Aldegar was Nysard's best friend, he was like a brother to him but still he decided not to tell him anything about this courtship. This was annoying even angering. Why did he do it so secretly, why couldn't he approach mom and dad, ask for permission, or even ask Nysard for one. The anger would have ended there if not for the fact that Aldegar did it all so secretly, this raised questions, possibilities... What if Aldegar impregnated her, maybe this is why he wanted to run away with her. A more important question was why she did not tell him about them. His sister! She did not trust him enough to tell him about them. That was infuriating. Nysard was lost in thoughts, he was getting angrier by the moment, he decided that once they are alone he must have all the answers from Aldegar!

Snapping out of his thoughts Nysard looked around, the view stayed the same. Same death and decay near the side of the road, same sounds from the nightly creatures. It was all so calm and peaceful yet his home, his house, his family, they were all destroyed. How could the gods stand still one things like that happen. They continued riding but soon Nysard started to feel tired, very tired, his ribs were hurt and he had trouble breathing, the kick from the minotaur did not do any good to him and so with the night's drinking. If he knew that the city will get attacked he would have never gone to drink. Several minutes passed and Nysard's chest began to sore and ache, not falling behind a headache got him, probably a result of the drinking earlier. As they continued on the headache got worse and worse until he had the feeling that an Imperial warhorse kicked him straight in the face and then stamped him.

A few more minutes passed and through the headache and pain Nysard heared the stranger say something about a camp and getting rest. This was good news. Good news indeed. He then saw Hienrick bolting away with his horse. A hour passed and finally the caught with Hienrick, he was already sitting in front of a campfire, tent behind him and his horse's reins tied to a tree. As they approached Hienrick he did not turn his attention to them but rather stayed silent. Nysard went to find a tree to tie his horse's reins to and soon he did find one. Turning back to the rest he saw the stranger taking out a pot from one of his bags, and fills it with water which will eventually boil. Nysard did not pay attention to him for the moment and started setting out his tent and stuff. Once it was ready Nysard approached the stranger, Hienrick nodded and pointed at one of the pots. Nysard approached the middle one and picked it. He did not bother boiling it and he just drank the water from it. He then took out a pack of dried meat from his bag and started eating. After Nysard finished eating he felt the hands of sleep upon him, he then remembered that his horse will need feeding and drinking. He approached the stranger and was about to ask him where he could get some water for the horse but he just pointed to somewhere behind him and gave Nysard a stick. Quickly Nysard set the stick on fire to be used as a torch and started walking towards the water source. Falling asleep in the middle of the way...


----------



## darkreever

The bastard had gotten far ahead, but there was no way Aldegar would let him ditch them. After many minutes, the farmhand caught up with the stranger, who had haulted his horse and was seemingly just staring out into blank space. Like some follower of a monster or other horror, Aldegar thought to himself. The light from the twin moons did little to illuminate the man's shrouded features, that hat covering all but his jaw which gave nothing away.

Its not long after Aldegar caught up with the stranger that the others made their way and they continued on. Never once did the stranger leave Aldegar's sight, not even as the nights effects began to leave him and the dull pain of his injuries began to get worse. Or rather, some of them finally began to hurt worse than before, which was a given. His chest felt tight from where the beast monster had hit him, and he still wondered how the blow had not killed him but was still thankful that he remained alive, so that he could save Kirsten and die for her if the need be. The drinking earlier had helped mighty well, blocking out most of the pain, but even now the effects were coming to an end, and the aftermath of pounding in his head was making itself known.

That was never a fun one, and he always ended up regretting the drinking in the following morning. Not this time though, Aldegar more or less welcomed the pain; let it be a reminder of how he had failed to protect his family and his love. And with any luck, hopefully he could exact the same pain in spades to whoever was responsible.

The stranger says something, the contents of his words escaping the farmhand but enough to tear his attention away from his thoughts. The bastard bolting away with his horse was not a great sign, maybe he had announced that he would be leaving them or something? Without putting any more thought into the matter, Aldegar raced after the man; he would not let him from his sight. He had no reason to trust the man, none of them did.

The pain of the night continued to grow within Aldegar, and he found it harder and harder to keep up with the stranger. But biting his lip, the farmhand ignored the pain as best he could and rode onward. Eventually, the stranger stopped and dismounted his horse, Aldegar doing the same expecting trouble. Instead though, the stranger began to pitch a tent and make camp. Slumping down next to a tree, Aldegar looked to the sky, possibly speaking to himself or perhaps any gods looking down. "I am keeping my eye on him, try to lump me in with the others all you want it does not change what I am clearly doing." Despite Aldegar's murmuring, the stranger pays him no mind and it is not long before the others arrive. Much to Aldegar's dismay, they had taken another woman from the village. Why? Why had they brought another one and could she even do anything? Or would she instead be another who they would need to watch out for and worry about?


----------



## deathbringer

(OOC:sorry bit hurried)

Her chest rose and fell, ragged breaths still tore from her lungs yet they were slower, less laboured, less tortured.

Over throughts were overcoming the morose gloom of her mind, thoughts of possibilities, thoughts of the outside world... thoughts of the stories that populated her imagination.

Thoughts of love... thoughts of the hero that would sweep her off her feet and rush her to a new world.

She would not return to the village, how could she?

Her mother would not forgive her, not take her back, not after this,,, not after the row... not after the tears she had dragged from those torn eyes.

Could she bring herself to go back?

There was a whole world, innumberable mysteries, untold possibilites, untold things to discover.

Her father was out there, could she ever return?

She was slumped by the campfire, her horse an eager mare tethered to a tree snorted, a long muscular foreleg stamping the ground, impatient, untested.

Two of them were wounded, yet they struggled on, masculinity holding them upright, their winces emerging from between gritted teeth. If they wanted to be buffoons, struggling to maintain a tough front let them. Let them struggle with aches and pains

A compliant patient was a treatable patient.

Her eyes closed, slumber coming quickly and she let out a long yawn curling her body slowly, tucking her knees up under her dress.

The moon flooded her eye lids and she looked upon its craggy face, celestial haunting, the dim reflection of its light causing a smile to creep across her face.

"So beautiful" the words slipped easily from between her lips.

"If anyone wishes to have there wounds treated too, they had better be quick about it, testosterone will only hold you so long" she muttered, groggily she dosed, wondering how long it would be until they surrendered to the pain.


----------



## Angel of Blood

As he finished answering Nysards questions, Dyanah spurred on her horse and rode after the stranger briefly glancing back to say she needed to talk to him. Was it something he had said, Kai wondered to himself. Perhaps sounded so flipant about the situation wasn't the most tactful thing to do.

He continued to ride along in silence lost in his own thoughts. The others were slowing though, showing obvious signs of fatigue and weariness from injuries picked up in the battle or exhaustion. Kai felt strangely wide awake, the thoughts of what could be happening to Jenna pressing so hard into him that he wouldn't possibly of been able to sleep anyway. 

After an hour or so of slow riding he came across Heinrick who had gone on ahead to set up camp. He had set up a tent and started a now roaring fire. Kai dismounted and lead his horse over to a nearby tree and tied her reins to it. He stood for a while gently stroking the mares flanks while watching the others. He hadn't thought to pack a tent in his haste to leave town and persue the coach, he only had basic supplies that were already in a few satchels attached to his horses sadle. He pulled out a blanket from one of the bags and sat down by the fire, staring into its crackling flames with the blanket wrapped around him.

What would happen to Jenna if he was too late? Would they kill her once done with torturing her or drink her dry. What if they turned her into one of them? Would he be able to kill his own sister? He couldn't bear to think about it. But if he succesfully rescued her, then what? The village was destroyed, they couldn't go back. Perhaps simply move to another village and try and make a stake there, or even make for one of the larger towns or cities, Kai was a skilled stableboy. Maybe Jenna could become a temple girl of some sort. He shook himself out of it, there was no point thinking about it, the rescue was all that mattered at the moment.

He looked over to Heinrick who had seemed to ignore everyone as they had joined him at the makeshift camp. Until this point it had suited him fine, he had no desire to talk to the man, he was only with him because he needed his help. But he had a questions for him all the same. "You said you would train us in better combat skills to better prepare us for this rescue. When will we begin?" He listened for his answer before turning back to the flames. 

He heard Kiera say groggily "If anyone wishes to have there wounds treated too, they had better be quick about it, testosterone will only hold you so long". He got up and made his way over to her. Sitting down he quietly spoke to her "You would do well to look after yourself. You look exhausted from your efforts in the temple, you saved a great many lives, you deserve some rest." He took off his blanket and went to cover her curled up body "I should also thank you for treating me, I'm sorry that i had to break your bed rest order, althought for a moment i was torn between who might hurt me more, the attackers of your reprimand for leaving my bed again to fight" He said with a smile.

His life had certainly changed this day, nothing would be the same from now on. But these next few days and the rescue attempt would change it even more, of that he had no doubt.


----------



## Samu3

The forest begun to slip into a deep sleep around him. Animals huddled among their families in burrows and the birds fell silent, one by one returning home to nest with their babies. It was a sight he had seen many times before it was just that this time, he truly appreciated it. It was the end of a long day and it calmed his nerves, his body however urged him to do like the forest and just rest for coming day. But he fought to deny it the privilege, he was good at it having to hunt many times in the forest during midnight just to make ends meat. 

A fire burned brightly above the high rising trees and illuminated their path; they had been traveling for some time now in silence each bogged down in their own thoughts. Benepal thought of his Father, now he was dead what he do with his life? He was truly alone in the world, it was difficult for such a young man to make that decision and he decided that it was best just to roll with the flow of things. But there were problems there would always be problems, Benepal was the only hunter how would he feed all of the party? He certainly didn’t have the skills to earn enough money to do it either; they would have to rely on the skill and wealth of the Stranger or Hienrick as he dubbed himself. It was terrifying thought, to believe that your survival was dependent on a man you have never met before. 

As they drew closer to the fire Benepal could hear smell the sweet secant of a cooked dinner and he urged his horse forward towards the site. Nysard, Aldegar and Kai were their already, Benepal trotted over to the tree were Kai had stables his horse and flung himself off the side before addressing the stable hand. _“I will fetch our horses water, tie mine up for now”, _Benepal panned his head around the camp fire and saw that Hienrick had already set up his own tent and prepared water for the rest. Moving to ask where he could find water he spotted that the others were putting down their own camp equipment, that was one thing that Benepal had failed to bring, his father had taught him to set up a tent but his horse packed only a few buckets and carrier sacks for food supplies. He would have to worry about it later as he had reached Hienrick. Nysard seemed to have the same idea and was about to ask his question when Hienrick handed him a stick and pointed him towards the trees behind them. 

Benepal turned to walk back towards his horse, Nysard was lighting his new found torch and Benepal decided that it would be best if he just followed behind him. The Tavern goers had told of these parts, it wall full of oversized wolves with a taste for men, if they traveled together then any unfriendly residence may think twice before attacking. Snagging his bow and some buckets from off the saddle of his horse he saw that Nysard was taking his horse out into the forest. It was well and truly dark now and his only luminescence was his pitiful excuse for a torch. The drowsiness was obvious on the boys face it looked like he could drop any minute now, sighing Benepal ran after him and trailed behind Nysard’s horse. In his tired state Nysard hadn’t noticed him, and Benepal didn’t make any attempt to reveal his presence least his companion spot his bow and begin to worry. 
They were close now Benepal could hear the sounds of running water in the distance, but Nysard had only deteriorated, his movements were sloppy and uncoordinated it wasn’t long before he collapsed and plunged into the cold wet mud of the Earth. _“What a mess” _Benepal said to no one in particular. He could hear the sound of Wolves echoing throughout the forest signaling the beginning of their nights hunt. He would have to wake Nysard up somehow and quickly, an idea cam to mind, it was fairly simple and straightforward and at least it won’t hurt Nysard... too badly. 
Benepal reached for his arrow pack.


----------



## Euphrati

The Hunter reached up to slowly remove his hat, hooking it upon the skirting of his saddle with a casual ease. The stallion’s sheer height forced Dyanah to look up at him, moonlight outlining his features and dark hair with a faint silvery glow. After a moment he turned to meet her gaze and a shiver ghosted down Dyanah’s spine as eyes the colour of blued-steel locked with her own amber. There was something hidden in the shadows of those cold eyes; Dyanah could feel it in the pit of her stomach that there was something more to this enigmatic man, something he was hiding from her.

His words stole what little warmth the night had, leaving her shivering but unable to break his gaze. Thankfully the Hunter looked away, digging his heels into his mount before thundering off down a narrow path from the road and into the darkness of the forest. Aldegar charged by her, intent on keeping pace with the Hunter though it was an unfeasible goal. The stranger’s warhorse seemed untroubled by the darkness and as tireless as the north wind. Dyanah simply rode on in silence and let Guinevere set her own pace, the sure-footed mule plodding along in the darkness at a steady stride.

It was nearly an hour later when Dyanah shook herself out of a light doze as the light of a fire became visible ahead in the darkness, urging her mule into a tired trot for the last hundred meters. The others seemed to be only paces behind her in a loose group. The Hunter had already set out his belongings, pots of water circling a cracking fire that Dyanah wanted nothing more than to throw herself down beside in exhaustion as she slid from Guinevere’s back.

But that would accomplish little for there was still work to be done.

With a practiced hand, Dyanah pulled the tack from her mule. Propping the saddle up against a tree and throwing the blanket across a low shrub to air out. She left the hackamore in place, the bit-less bridle acting as a halter. Dyanah watched the others as she worked; most seemed as tired as she felt. Nysard had approached the Hunter to ask if there was water nearby for the horses before turning and leading his mount off in the direction the man indicated, a burning brand in his hand to light the way. The young man Benepal announced he was brining water back for all of the beasts so Dyanah looped the end of Guinevere’s long reins over a low branch and poured a small measure of oats on the ground within the mule’s reach. 

After seeing to her mount; Dyanah fished a strip of smoked venison and a few pieces of dried willow bark from a bundle in her packs, though she felt little like eating if truth be told, before approaching the fire herself. The Hunter seemed completely focused inwards, ignoring the haphazard party of travelers as he stared into the flames. The temple girl, Kiera, was curled up nearby. She was a pale thing and seemed waspish about seeing to the wounds of the party in any form.

Dyanah sat down carefully at length from the flames, placing the fire directly between her and where the Hunter sat, before reaching out to pull the smallest of the water pots over and breaking up the twisted bark in the tepid water. Using a stick to push the pot closer to the flames, she cast a glance the direction the two men had gone before turning back to the fire and awaiting her water to come to a boil.

The events seemed to loom behind her like some strange waking nightmare, Dyanah felt an urge to speak to the Hunter but decided to wait until the others were resting.


----------



## revan4559

Aldegar: You overhear from the new woman that has tagged along that she is a healer, and after she removes her hood you can clearly see its Keira. Even though she is a woman she will be very valuable on this hunt as she can heal your wounds should you get any. As you continue to watch Hienrick you slowly feel you eye lids become heavier and heavier, you know that you will not be able to keep yourself away for much longer, that along with the fact that you are very hungry means you will need to eat something soon or you'll start to become weak from hunger. Even though you hate to admit it you need to get some rest which means you wont be able to watch the stranger. Maybe you should ask one of the others to watch him for an hour or two while you get some rest then you can swap over. But first you will need to find some level ground to sleep on and a blanket to put over yourself to keep you warm.

Nysard: After falling asleep your mind starts to form all of todays events into one long and repeating nightmare. It starts at when you woke up in the early hours of the morning and goes on until you see the moments when Kristen is taken away in the black coach. No matter how much you try to wake up you seem unable. After what seems the fifteenth repeat of the nightmare it changes into something different. You see the sweet face of Kristen with a plate of cooked boar, you see your family around you laughing and having fun, it is all very peaceful, but after you pick up some of the roast boar the faces of your family change. They change into monstrous versions of themselves, pale skin, pointed ears, red eyes and long fangs. You try to escape them but bump into Kristen, she grabs you, pinning you down she flicks her head back then sinks those huge fangs of hers into your neck. As her fangs pierce your flesh you bolt awake, with a pain in your arm. As your vision returns you can see Benepal crouched over you jabbing you in the arm with one of his arrows.

Keira: As you sit there waiting to see if any of the others need some healing your eye lids become too heavy and you fall asleep next to the fire, wrapped up in a blanket that Kai put around you. While sleeping you have dreams about knights in shining armour coming to save you from a wicked witch who has locked you in a tall tower. As your mind continues to go through very pleasant dreams it starts to make you rethink about becoming a Priestess and living at the temple. Why didn't you leave earlier to go out into the world? why did you stay behind for so long? Your mind then starts to change your dreams into what could of happened. As you continue to sleep your dreams show you what could of been: A mighty female warrior defeating the forces of evil. A princess married to a fair king in a far away land, a powerful magician respected all around the world. You manage to sleep soundly for the next few hours UNLESS someone tries to wake up you.

Kai: Hienrick shifts his eyes to look at you when you ask him about when you will all be trained to fight better when you need to rescue those who were capture. "I will teach you how to fight in a few days, first you need to let your injuries heal and you need to get your strength back." With that Hienrick turns back to look into the fire. After you go over and wrap a blanket around Keira it doesnt take her long to fall asleep, leaving you, Aldegar, Dyanah and Hienrick as the only ones awake at the camp while Nysard and Benepal are off getting some water. You could go after them just so you can explode abit or you can remain at the camp and try to get some sleep.

Benepal: After five minutes of jabbing Nysard gently in the army with the tip of one of your arrows he wakes up. As Nysard looks at you, you can clearly see that he is not happy for being poked and jabbed by something as sharp as an arrow and looks like he is about to shout at you. Whether or not he shouts at you doesnt matter, you should just get the horses and take them all to the stream so they can get a drink before heading back to camp and getting some rest. It isnt wise to be out in the middle of no-where when there is only two of you and the horses with a few minutes walk back to the camp.

Dyanah: As you look at Hienrick you see his eyes shift to look at Kai as Kai asks him a question. You can hear the reply that Hienrick will be teaching everyone to fight in a few days once they are all feeling better and their wounds have healed. After talking to Kai Hienrick shifts his dark blue, almost grey eyes to look at you over the fire before shifting his gaze back into the burning pile of wood. It is unlikely that you will be able to ask him what you need to for a little while as Kai, Aldegar need to fall asleep and Benepal and Nysard have yet to return from collecting water from the stream for the Horses. You do however play over the idea of asking the Hunter to come and talk with you out of ear shot of the others at the camp, but whether you do ask him or dont is entirely up to you.


----------



## darkreever

“_Great, another woman to worry about and she has a mouth about her. Gods protect us if we should come across any other travelers or a town.”_ Aldegar murmered to himself at the thought; if Keira did speak like that in the company of most others then they would have to come to her aid. A woman disrespecting and speaking out like that? His pa had told him of how some dealt with that problem, and the young priestess would only lead them into more trouble if it were to happen.

With the night drawing on and the darkness creeping in ever more, fatigue began to finally set in along the farmhands shoulders. No way he could remain up forever to watch the stranger, at least not if he wanted to be of any use in the ‘morrow. Finally, with a defeated sigh, Aldegar got himself up, wincing a little as his side hurt from the action, and began to make his way to the stream. He didn’t care so much for heated water, preffering something colder to help him ignore some of the pain. So with a torch in one hand and the reigns of his steed in the other, Aldegar set off into the dark. In the distance he thought he saw Nysard and Benepel, but could have been the dark playing tricks on him for all it mattered.

Without hazard, the farmhand and the horse made it to the stream; planting the torch Aldegar rubbed cool water into his face and relished the feel. That’s when the pain in his gut hit, not from the wound but instead from hunger. Fishing a dried animal hide from his belongings, Aldegar took a bite from the thing before giving some to the horse. It might not have loved the food, but that didn’t stop the thing from eating some; which was fine with him because Aldegar was no stable-boy and he had never really cared for a horse. Looking up through the tree’s, Aldegar could see the twin moons and could not help but shiver. Mannsleib was blood red tonight. That, coupled with the sight of the second moon, Morrsleib, was never a good sign and anything positive or good in Aldegar’s thoughts drained in an instant.

Grabbing the reigns and torch once again, Aldegar returned to the campfire and pulled a cloak out from his belongings. Life as a farmhead was not easy, you learned to deal with some pain and a lot of discomfort during the long days and nights. Aldegar didn’t need a tent like some of the others, like the stranger. Instead, all Aldegar needed was something like his cloak to cover him and a tree to rest against. Before going to find a place to sleep though, Aldegar noticed Kai and went over to him. _“I don’t care what the stranger tells us; I still don’t trust him. Keep an eye on him for a few hours and then wake me. We can’t all sleep out here, someone needs to remain up and watch out.”_ He said in a hushed voice. He didn’t care if the stranger heard him, damn the man, but he didn’t need to wake anyone who was already sleeping and worry them if they were foolish enough to not be.


----------



## komanko

Sleep overwhelmed Nysard, forcing him into the darkness. He welcomed this state of unconsciousness. It helped him escape the painful reality. Thoughts of sleep and rest came to his head but apparently his mind did not want him to rest as it formed all of todays horrible and gruesome events into one long unending nightmare. This was not what Nysard expected, this was certainly not what he wanted when he fell asleep. The events of this day played in his mind, again and again he relived that death of his family, the kidnapping of his dear sister. Again he relived the lies of Aldegar and his wounds. He could not bare it anymore, Nysard tried to wake up, he could not, something stopped him from waking up, it felt like an invisible hand was pushing him back to slumber and to this never ending nightmare.

After about the fifteenth time that the same nightmare happened something changed, instead of the horrible and gruesome nightmare there was his families dining room. In front of him, his sister, by his sides, his parents. it was to much, the change was overwhelming. It was even disgusting in someway, it felt like all the honor of the dead was taken away by this foul dream. Although ashamed of himself Nysard still enjoyed it. As his sister stood up and smilingly gave him a plate of cooked boar. They were all having fun, laughing, smiling... They were unreal, they were evil spirits, they were despair crawling into Nysard's mind, he could not bare the loss of his family, he renounced what happened in his mind, he did not want to believe.

This thoughts bombarded his mind, even while he was dreaming, he moved in a slow motion, his arm moving towards the plate, picking up some of the boar, this action seemed to be eternally long, but once the meat reached his mouth instead of a good taste came the taste of ash, he was scared and he looked up from his plate just to be confronted with the remnants of what was his family. Instead of his father, mother, and sister stood monsters, this monsters resembled his family to much. They all looked dead, the skin on them was pale, their ears were pointed and mouth changed into a dreaded fanged mouth, their eyes bloody red like some rabid beast. It was terrifying! Nysard fell down on his back and tried crawling way but he soon bumped into something, turning to see what it is he saw Kristen, a monstrous form of Kristen, is own sister blocking his path. Nysard had no chance of escape as the vile and foul creature lounged on top of him, hissing with happiness and then sinking its long huge sharp fangs into Nysard's neck, piercing his skin. As the fangs sink deeper and deeper into his flesh he bolts awake.

Trembling with fear and disgust Nysard awoke, a pain in his arm alarmed him and he saw Benepal crouched near him jabbing him with a pointed arrow. As soon as he saw a friendly face he began to cry letting all his fear out. He grabbed Benepal by the shoulder. _*"I don't think I will be able to ever sleep again, thank you! I thank you for waking me up!"*_, he said quickly, breathing heavily. He was truly scared like he never was before, it was not the pain that grabbed him when he saw his family dead in the house. This was far worse it was just utter terror! He realized that he only slept for about ten minutes, this helped him little but the fear of sleeping gave him strength. He pulled himself up and checked all of his things. They were all in place. He moved to his horse and patted it on the back, taking comfort in the animals warmth and pleasant hair.

He grabbed Benepal by his hand easily lifting him back to his feet. Nysard then took his horse to the direction he was heading to before, to the river. He stayed silent all the way, he did not even look to see if Benepal was walking with him. Every noise he heard alarmed him and made him tremble in fear. He feared that his dead family will come to take him to their grave. Walking for about three minutes he reached the river and let his horse drink. Once his horse finished he drank a bit himself and splashed some water on his face to wake him up. He then headed back to camp with his horse. Once he arrived he tried to sleep but he couldn't he stayed awake all night, watching the stranger and the others from his tent. Awaiting the worse to happen. Awaiting his fears to come into reality.


----------



## Samu3

Benepal reached into his arrow pack and panned his fingers in amongst the sharp tips of his arrows, finding the ideal tip he pulled it from its place in the pouch and clasped it tightly in the palms of his left hand. Nysard lay motionless in the dirt below his torch was the only source of light illuminating the darkness that had befell the forest. Turning the arrow around in his hand he felt the tip once more, contemplating the consequences of prodding his companion within his mind. Would he react violently? Better yet would it matter? Nysard looked passed out and no amount of shouting would wake a man that submerged within his own dreams. Besides it didn’t matter how far the camp was away it still was certainly not the act of a wise man to walk the shadows in unfamiliar territory, they would have to keep moving. 

Benepal slumped low to Nysards level and reached out his free hand to raise his fellows head out of the mud. He was out cold, Benepal suspect that the poor boy must have reached his limit through some strange combination of sleep deprivation, hunger and his prior wounds from the morning’s chaos. Gripping his improvised dagger Benepal let out a sigh and pushed the hard steel of his arrow into Nysards pale skin, not so far as for it to bleed but merely to sting. The results were not what he had hoped for but continued to keep up his prodding up for a full five minutes before he saw results.

Nysard woke and immediately his body twisted into a mix of fear and pain, but only briefly Bad dream maybe? As soon as he saw Benepal it all changed and he began to weep in what might have been joy, before grabbing Benepal by the shoulder and opening his mouth to address the young hunter in a rushed tone.

_“I don’t think I will be able to ever sleep again, thank you! I thank you for waking me up!”_

Without saying anything further Nysard brought himself up to full height and begun to check his things. Benepal panned his head to follow him checking if there was maybe something wrong with him. His reaction to Benepals constant jabbing hadn’t been what was expected, but that was good at least.
_“Don’t mention it”_
For the rest of the trip the two of them had kept to themselves Nysard not even looking to see if Benepal was behind him; the boy seemed paranoid as though he thought that something terrible was going to leap out of the bushes any second now and attack them. Such was not the case and they had made to the stream unscathed, Benepal filled the buckets that he had taken earlier with as much water as they could carry. It was heavy and he had to carry his bow under his arms while he supported the buckets, as he had filled them he had sworn that some sort of person was just visible up the river but had never bothered to investigate. 

The refreshing scent of a well made meal greeted his nose as he entered the camp site. Hienrick had cooked a fine meal, but didn’t seem to be the sharing type and the others had to resort to eating their own rations. Laying the buckets down for the horses and Dyanah’s mule Benepal searched for his own meal. But to no avail his horse’s packs bore no fruit and he would have to go to bed hungry. Which was another problem considering that he didn’t have one, he would just have to use the horse’s saddle as a pillow and embrace a simpler way of living if he intended to rest tonight. But first he just had one last question for the Witch-hunter.
_“So Hienrick, were do we ride to next?”_


----------



## Angel of Blood

Kai slipped into thought again. The training would have to start soon, he replayed the fight between him and the beastmen in his head. It had been close, very close, he had only just blocked some of the blows and swings that had come his way, the kills he had made had been due to his desperation and the overconfidence of the enemy. But the minotaur, he should have been dead, the last second intervention of the now dead guardsman saving him from certain death. If that's what happened against the lowly beastman and a minotaur, what hope did they have against vampires? He had heard all sorts of stories, legends and myths about vampires, that they were fast as lightning, blink and you would miss them, that their strength was equal to a battering ram, that they could transform into a whole host of unholy creatures, that they could cast spells, raise the dead, transfix you, take over your mind and thoughts. He shuddered as he though about all of this. Heinrick better have some plan that he hasn't revealed to him and the others, or this was going to be one short lived rescue attempt, emphasis on attempt.

He took another look around the camp. Kiera had fallen asleep next to him, curled up with his blanket wrapped around her. Kai wished he could fall into a peaceful sleep aswell, but he knew full well he wouldn't be able to. Looking around at the others, Heinrick was still sat there quietly, answering the occasional question but other than that keeping quiet. Dyanah was also still awake, looking over at the stranger but not asking any questions. After a little while, Aldegar came over to him and whispered "I don’t care what the stranger tells us; I still don’t trust him. Keep an eye on him for a few hours and then wake me. We can’t all sleep out here, someone needs to remain up and watch out." Kai nodded in agreement. At least one of the others shared the same views on Heinrick as he did. Despite everything he did not trust him, he couldn't and probably never would, he still could not help but blame him for the attack. To him Heinrick for now was a means to an end, a tool for rescuing his sister and the others. What happened to the hunter during the attempt or after did not concern him. But for now, he would keep an eye on him.


----------



## Euphrati

In the time it took the pot to show signs of coming to temperature and Dyanah had fished it gingerly from the flames to cool, the rag-tag group had all returned to the campsite. Aldegar had roused himself and led his horse off in the direction of the water, returning a bit later still damp and followed shortly by Benepal and Nysard bearing buckets of water for the animals.

Dyanah carefully dipped a scrap of cloth into the brown liquid of her steaming pot; passing it from hand to hand for a moment before using it to clean the grime from her face and neck, wincing as she held the warmth against the livid bruise that had spread from just under her jaw line to her clavicle. While she worked, Dyanah kept a silent eye upon the Hunter. Questions swirled through her thoughts as she used the rag to carefully lift the still warm pot to her lips, sipping at the murky brew with noticeable apprehension. The liquid was dreadfully bitter, with a faint acidic aftertaste that lingered at the back of her throat, but under the circumstances Dyanah knew she was in need of the healing and soothing properties it contained.

After a moment she turned to the young man Kai, whom Aldegar had stopped to whisper to before taking himself off apparently to sleep. She pressed the pot into his hands gently,

‘Drink it, Kai. It is bitter as an unripe persimmon but it will help.’

Throwing a glance to Benepal who had just asked a question of the Hunter,

‘You as well, Benepal. You can chew the remains of the bark after the tea is gone if you are in pain. It won’t make it go away, but it will take the edge off and help you sleep.’

Dyanah turned back to the fire, her eyes lingering on the Hunter as she mulled over the desire to give voice to all the questions pressing against her thoughts. With a soft sigh she rose, ignoring the lightheaded queasiness that tugged at her body,

‘Sire Hienrick, I would ask a word in private with you.’


----------



## revan4559

Aldegar: After asking Kai to watch the stranger you find a mildly comfortable place around the camp to fall asleep. The place you picked is reasonably close to the fire, inbetween where Keira is sleeping and where Dyanah is sat, so you have a close view of the Hunter Hienrick. After you lay down and close your eyes oddly sleep comes to you rather easily, you must of been very tired to fall asleep this quickly. After falling asleep your dreams and thoughts race through your mind, conjuring up the entire events of today and repeating them over and over again, but no matter how hard you try you can not seem to wake up from this nightmare.

Nysard: As you remain sat inside of your tent watching the others you can slowly feel your eye lids becoming heavy again, it seems that you will be able to sleep after all. The more you try to keep yourself awake the more tired you seem to become until eventually you fall asleep again. After falling asleep for the second time this evening you find that your dreams are alot more pleasant than the last. You imagine yourself as a great and noble warrior battling the forces of darkness and rescuing damsels in distress. After one dream ends another begins, this time you are a great and powerful wizard who is one of the advisers to the next emperor of the empire, and so your pleasant dreams continue on, each with you as a different hero.

Benepal: As you ask Hienrick the question of where you will be going next, he doesn't even look at you when he answers. "We will be following the trail of Decay to where ever the black coach goes. But i have a general idea of where they may be heading." Hienrick then shifts his gaze to look at you before looking at the fire. "Now go and get some rest, we have a long day ahead of us tomorrow and you will need all of your strength." With that Hienrick gives a wave of his hand to dismiss you. When you go to look for a place to sleep you find a semi-comfortable place next to where Kai is to go to sleep, so you decide to lay down and go to sleep there.

Kai: Benepal after having asked the hunter something comes over to a place near you and falls asleep. You can also see Aldegar on the other side of the fire fall asleep aswell, even though you promised Aldegar that you would stay awake to keep an eye on Hienrick you start to feel your eyes become heavy, and its only a matter of minutes before you break that promise and fall asleep sitting up against a tree. After falling asleep you have very pleasant dreams. You imagine yourself as a great and noble warrior battling the forces of darkness and rescuing damsels in distress. After one dream ends another begins, this time you are a great and powerful wizard who is one of the advisers to the next emperor of the empire, and so your pleasant dreams continue on, each with you as a different hero.

Dyanah: After everyone else seems to have fallen asleep. Hienrick pushes himself up fro, his place and walks over to you. Looking down at you he others a hand to help you up then walks away from the camp so that if the others do wake up(which is unlikely as they are all completely tired) they wont be able to hear you two talking. After Hienrick stop he turns to look at you. "What is it you wanted to talk to be in private about Miss Dyanah?" Hienrick says in his velvet strange accent while staring at you with his very dark blue-grey eyes, as it is hard to speak to him while he stares at you directly you think it best to turn away so you dont have to look at him.

OOC: Deathbringer, use the last update as i dont really know what to put for you. ive re-posted it below.

IC:
Keira: As you sit there waiting to see if any of the others need some healing your eye lids become too heavy and you fall asleep next to the fire, wrapped up in a blanket that Kai put around you. While sleeping you have dreams about knights in shining armour coming to save you from a wicked witch who has locked you in a tall tower. As your mind continues to go through very pleasant dreams it starts to make you rethink about becoming a Priestess and living at the temple. Why didn't you leave earlier to go out into the world? why did you stay behind for so long? Your mind then starts to change your dreams into what could of happened. As you continue to sleep your dreams show you what could of been: A mighty female warrior defeating the forces of evil. A princess married to a fair king in a far away land, a powerful magician respected all around the world. You manage to sleep soundly for the next few hours UNLESS someone tries to wake up you.

OOC: Major update(aka the next day) will be in 1-2 update times. Those that are sleeping ill be rp'ing with you in the dream world *nods* while those that are awake ill rp with as hienrick, but for now need everyone to sleep asap.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Kai stayed awake for another hour or so. At one point Dyanah handed him a strange looking brew to him, insisting it would help aleiviate some of the pain he felt, or at least take the edge off it. It was quite possibly the worst tasting thing he has ever had in his life, worse even than the time he, Jenna and some of the others tried to make their own alcohol and ended up poisoned and ill for a whole week. It had a horribly bitter after taste, but under Dyanahs advice he drank it down. After a while despite promising to Aldegar to watch over Heinrick, he began to feel more and more tired, his eyelids becoming heavier, perhaps it was due to the brew Dyanah had given him. With Keira and Benepal soundly asleep near, he eventually slumped back onto the tree behind him and fell into a deep sleep.
--------------------------------------------------------
A canon went off on the hillside behind Kai, several more joining it in a roaring chorus of death. He smiled as he looked upon the mighty artillery pieces, always amazed at the sheer power they could unleash. He looked back down to the prayer book in his hand, muttering another prayer to Sigmar under his breath. Finishing the prayer he closed the heavy book, locked it shut and stowed it away back in its pack at his hip. He looked down and inspected his ornate armour and flowing robes. His robes were a rich blood red with flowing gold detailing threaded through it. His heavy armour was polished to a mirror shine, full battle plate, covering all but his shaved head, his lower half covered by the robe but armoured underneath. He bent down and gently stroked his hand across the earth, picking a handful up and letting it pour off his hand back to the ground.

He looked over the army assembled in ranks behind him. The soldiers of the Empire were well drilled and in ordered ranks, their officers yelling orders and getting them worked up ready to go meet the enemy in battle soon. The glorious Knights of the Blazing Sun were waiting out to a flank, ready to charge into the enemy and unleash their might. He smiled to himself, he was a warrior priest of Sigmar and would lead these men into battle against the vile enemy against them. The chaos warband were charging across the field towards the waiting ranks, screaming words to their gods, their appearence was hideous and corrupted. They continued to charge towards them, the canons, archers and marksman thinning their ranks as they came, but they were undetered. Some of the soldiers began to look worried at the relentless and twisted foe. Kai saw this and unslung his heavy warhammer off his back and lifted it high into the air, turning to face his men he cried out "Hold fast men! I see the look of fear in some of your eyes, you may feel the enemy are unstoppable and fear what they may do to you. But you are men of the Empire! Sigmar himself watches over you and will protect you! We will defeat this vile enemy on this very ground and leave none alive to carry word back to their allies!" The men cheered and yelled back their own shouts of defiance to the enemy. With one last look back at the men he yelled "Warriors of the Empire! For Sigmar!" and began to run towards the enemy to meet them, the men cheering as they charged with him, echoing his cry


----------



## Euphrati

Dyanah looked at the Hunter with the same wariness she would have given a potentially dangerous animal; hesitantly reaching up to place her own hand in the one offered and allowing him to help her to her feet before leading her away from the fire and into the edge of the darkness, just out of earshot of a casual conversation. The gloved fingers were cool to the touch and stirred an old memory from the back of her mind. 

---

Dyanah threw herself off the short stool as the wickedly sharp hoof went sailing by right where her head had been a scant heartbeat before; the rough-hewn stone that made up the floor of the Podder’s barn rising up to meet her backside with a unyielding slap that drew a biting curse from her lips. Dyanah brushed aside a stray curl and glowered at the offending bovine through narrowed eyes, carefully setting the small pottery crock she was cradling against her chest down on the floor. The beast craned its thick neck around to bestow her with a placid look as it chewed languidly at a mouthful of sweetly scented hay and a dry chuckle sounded from nearby.

Dyanah could feel the blood rush to her cheeks as she heaved herself off the floor, righting the upturned stool with the toe of her boot and letting out a sigh that was comprised of equal parts frustration and weariness. 

It had been a very, very long day and this last patient was progressively making her way up a lengthy list of annoyances. The heifer had apparently found a patch of clover and had been determined to make a meal of the purple flowers despite the fact that it was also the home of a ground hornet swarm. The beast had been found just before sunset by the farmer’s oldest son, lowing mournfully as she milled about just out of range of the angry cloud of insects. 

Dyanah had already lanced the multitude of stings along the beast’s legs and abdomen, but now was finding the simple act of applying the small crock of pungent salve to the cow’s swollen udder a seemingly impossible task for the past candle mark.

*‘What is the difference between a wise man and a fool?’*

Mervak’s voice had a rumbling quality to it and was well suited to the coarse appearance of the old vet. Dyanah cast a glance over her shoulder to where her master leaned against the doorframe of the stall in which she worked, arms crossed over his barrel-like chest and dark eyes fixed upon her from the moment she had set to work. 

‘I’m glad you find my teaching to be such a wealth of amusement,’

Dyanah shifted closer to the heifer only to pull back as the beast lifted a hoof threateningly,

‘You could help.’

*‘I could… BUT you have not asked me to.’*

Dyanah fought the desire to hurl the pot at the man before placing it carefully in her lap with a sigh, knowing that the vet’s words were true. Mervak pushed away from the doorframe, his boots making a clopping sound on the stones as he crossed the gap between them. He dropped down on his heels beside her, putting his dark eyes level with her own amber and reaching out to place a heavy hand upon one of her own,

*‘Dyanah, the difference between a wise man and a fool is that a wise man is not afraid to ask for help when he needs it. It has been a long day and you have done admirably well in facing all that I have asked of you, however if there is one thing you have been stubbornly defiant about… it is being willing to ask for assistance when you know you ought.’ *

Dyanah nodded slowly and chewed at her bottom lip for a moment,

‘… what am I doing wrong?’

There was a twinkle of mischief in the vet care-worn eyes as he held up her hand by the wrist,

*‘I would kick you too if you tried to put these hands between my legs, woman… they are like ice! Now, go have Podder’s wife throw a pot of water on the fire to warm up and see if you can’t get her to part with a handful of old rags. I’m going to teach you how to make a hot wrap for those stings.’*

---

Dyanah shook off the memory as the Hunter stopped and turned towards her. His voice was a soft caress against the chill of the night air and his blue-grey eyes seemed to steal the very air from her lungs with their intensity. For the space of a moment she met the gaze, disturbingly reluctant to look away. Dyanah felt a sudden vein of irritation cut through the nearly compulsive desire to become lost in the Hunter’s eyes, tearing her gaze away to stare up at the impassive face of Mannslieb in vexation. _Why was it that she felt like a tongue-tied fool around this man, whom she had only just met mere candle marks before? _

He did not even look like the Hunters from the tales she was told as a little. They were always hard-bitten, grey-haired men who had once served as heroic knights to the crown in their youths. They were wise and driven by their purpose of seeking out evil wherever it may hide. _No, she had not pictured the handsome young man standing before her in the moon-lit woods when someone uttered the word ‘Hunter’. Not in the slightest. _Dyanah took a slow breath and gathered her thoughts about her carefully, weighting each one as she pointedly resisted the desire to let her eyes stray back to the Hunter’s face,

‘The others don’t trust you,’

She let the words hang in the air for a moment before continuing with a firm conviction,

‘As for me, I have yet to make up my mind about you still. You… are not what I have always envisioned a Hunter to look like. You can’t hardly be more than a handful of seasons older than myself!’

Dyanah risked a sharp glance at the man, warily avoiding his eyes, before sighing and lowering her voice,

‘Whether you are what you claim to be or not, you don’t fool me; there is more to you than you are letting on. You know something more about what happened, about those… things that you aren’t telling us. None of us, save yourself, are in the least bit prepared for a journey of any length and that is mostly my fault. I have been a fool; I am not so prideful as to admit when I have miss stepped, nor when I am beyond my abilities. Will you help us gain the proper supplies, Sire Hienrick?’


----------



## darkreever

Kai nodding in agreement was all the confirmation Aldegar needed before he turned away and sat himself against a tree. To either side of him were the women, Keira already asleep and Dyanah defiantly still awake. Her attentions were on the stranger, who she eventually began to speak with. Her voice was hushed, for that bastards ears only or something; truth be told Aldegar did not care. He did not blame her for wanting to go, but she would need protecting whether she admitted it or not. And in the end, that meant that someone would always have to watch out for her, divide his attention that much more. Having the healer woman Keira meant the same thing, and it even made everything worse because two of them meant that much more attention would be used for something meaningless.

Settling down and pulling the cloak around him tight, Aldegar stared at the stranger; all but willing the man to transform into some evil or die from the farmhands sight. It was a silly thing, but that man had some hand in the death of his family, on the attack of the village. Silly thoughts they might be, but they would also be an excuse for the strangers life to come to an end. It was not to long before Aldegar’s eyes began to get heavy and the world dimmed, he couldn’t even fight it, no matter how hard he tried. Sleep came to Aldegar like darkness to the moons; and sleep he did.

Something hard smacked into his side, and Aldegar rolled away from the pain only to fall from his bed and hit the ground. Opening his eyes, he realized it had all been a dream..or rather a nightmare, as his pa stood over him with a grin on his face. _“Last day boy, get yer arse up and lets be to work. Marines would already be halfway done by now.”_ He said with abroad smile, holding a thick set arm out for Aldegar to take. _“Ya pa? Then why do we have all the work left?”_ He said, taking the hand and getting up; already tensing for his father’s response. The kick was fast, but pa had been slowing down a little these last few seasons, and Aldegar was able to dodge the hit and run out of the house, past his ma who was already setting about to make breakfast. The yellings of his pa could be heard from within, but Aldegar ignored them as he observed the farm spread out before him. The two of them would have quite some work cut out for them today, and thanks to the things Kirsten had done the night before, Aldegar was already behind.


It was many, many hours later when Aldegar and his pa had finished, the sun already starting to settle down while night climbed on. He had been told to have fun with his friends this night, and he knew exactly what fun he wanted to have first. Aldegar had sought out Kirsten, the two of them sneaking away to be alone; and that’s when she asked him to run away with him. Wait? But she had asked that in his dream, exactly that. He told her that he needed time to think, and he wanted everything to take away the sadness in those eyes. But she was asking him to leave everything behind just for her; leave behind his family, his future, everything he had ever cared about or dreamed of. Was she truly worth all that? Nysard slapping him on the back finally brought Aldegar out of his thoughts, his head pounding from the ale he had downed.

Yes, Kirsten was worth everything to him and he would run away with her. But he would not do so alone, everyone else partying with him would need to go, they could find some place to make anew. First though, he needed to speak with Nysard, and all but dragged the smaller man away with him. That is, before he noticed someone clothed in red sitting in the corner of the room. The stranger? But how, he was just some evil bastard from his dreams wasn’t he. Blinking through the haze before his eyes, Aldegar looked to the corner of the tavern again and the stranger was gone. Shrugging, Aldegar hauled Nysard off with him, but once they got outside something slammed into the farmhand.

Whatever it was it was big, covered in fur, and smelled like the animals he had been tending to all morning. Grogilly looking up, Aldegar was just barely able to catch something roughly ball shaped as it was dropped down to him. Whatever it was, the thing was warm and wet, the pair of eyes looking back at him in horror. Wait eyes? Aldegar screamed as he realized it was a head, not just any head though, but Nysard’s head. That’s when the thing in front of him slammed a rusted blade into his chest and everything blew up with pain..

..and then he hit the floor after rolling away from the pain in his side. Had it all been a dream then? Opening his eyes slowly, Aldegar saw the familiar features of his home, before a hulking monster with a bull head tore off the roof and broke through the wall. In its mouth was the mutilated body of one of his sisters, blood and saliva mixing together in torrents that fell from the things mouth. Before Aldegar could even act, the minotaur kicked him into the opposite wall before ripping off his arms; finally casting him to the ground..

..and he hit the floor after rolling away from the pain. 

Again and again the events of the day played out, like some horrid nightmare that refused to end. Each time it was different, and he was not always himself in them; once he had been the beast that had killed his family, brutalizing his sisters before running off to kill again. Aldegar screamed in desperation, wanting only to be free of this, for Kai to wake him so that he could watch the stranger. Anything to be free of this.


----------



## Samu3

The night was finally getting the better of him, even now Benepal fought to hold his eyelids open. The rest of the band seemed to coming to the same conclusion that he was, that it was finally time to end this horrible day and start anew. Once his horse had drank from the bucket he passed it on down the line and left the beast to rest by itself. Finding a semi-comfortable spot next to Kai Benepal lay down using the saddle of his horse as a pillow and thought of what the Hienrick had said. 
_"We will be following the trail of decay to where ever the black coach goes. But I have a general idea of where they may be heading." _
The thought of having to walk in the dying wake of these Vampires was not what Benepal would call luxury but then again since when did he ever have such a privilege? He would just have to move with the group and do as Hienrick says; with any luck his skills with a bow may come in handy. But he doubted it not as long as Hienrick had those pistols, such elegant weapons, the things that he would be willing to endure just to get his hands on one of those! But his bow would do for now. 
Staring out at the trees and glittering skyline above it wasn’t long before he succumbed to his dreams.
-------------
Fog hung heavy in the midnight air, the smell of damp water was all that stimulated the senses. The trees extended high into the blue skies and there long branches extended throughout the treetops. Their leaves denying light its rightful place among the forest floor. It was dark, cold scary place not an animal scurried nor a bird chirp. Benepal draped his dark green coat around his shoulders and pulled the hood over his head. 
The time was right the spotters had reported back, the enemy was coming. All around him archers readied themselves for the coming battle, men doused the fires and hide their shelters with whatever they could find. The Warband was scurrying to their pre determined positions ready to spring their hastily made ambush plan. One of the hooded men came to Benepal and put his arm on Benepals’ shoulder in a friendly gesture. 
_“ Come friend, you might share my position for we will need every man if we hope to prevail against such an over welling enemy force, even if you are only the newest of out order”_
Benepal nodded his approval, many of the others saw him as weak, a danger to the mission but he wanted to fight, these people were his family now and he must accomplish what he never could with the previous one. 
Benepal followed the friendly ranger to a small ditch at the side of the road which had been covered by some of the local bushes to conceal their location and lay down in the small space. It was built only for one and the two of them in at once made it an uncomfortable and cramped experience but it would fit them and that was what mattered. All they had to do was lie in wait and when the signal was given leap out with their brothers to strike at the fiend. 
The next half-hour was the longest in Benepal’s entire life; the thought that the enemy could come at any moment he had to be ready but his inexperience made his mind wander to thoughts of worry and he begun to wonder whether coming out here was such a good idea after all. No he couldn’t think like that, not when people were depending on him.
So he sat lay in wait, it was a long time before he could detect them coming down the road. Their very smell gave them away it was the horrible smell of rotting flesh and unwashed bodies. As they drew closer the sounds of their brutish calls penetrated the night and their hooves pounded past the two rangers hiding place.
The Trumpet was blown, the signal was given.


----------



## komanko

Nysard was sat in his tent, it was already dark and everybody were asleep except the stranger. He decided that he would watch him, see what he does, yet his brain told him otherwise. Soon his sight became blurry and his eyes felt heavier, he knew that he wont be able to keep himself awake, yet he tried, as hard as he could, but soon his will faltered and the need for sleep overwhelmed him. His final thought was a wish, a wish that this time the dreams wont be horribly real and terrifying. 

Sleep, again he blessed it, it was the only way to escape from reality, from the evil things that he saw today, from the evil deeds that were done today. This time his dreams took him somewhere else, into an unknown land, it was untouched by the evils that befell him today. His name wasn't even Nysard, his name was Alador Zenior, he was a mighty warrior, a knight of the empire, his skills and prowess were unmatched by anyone, living or dead. He was following the code of honor, he was the code of honor incarnate. His service to the empire was immense as he single handedly defeated legions of undead and dark forces. He was unstoppable. 

He crashed through the skeletons with ease, cutting them with his immensely sized axe. He was a god of war, he was unbeatable, unmatched and unharmed. He cut his way through the enemy destroying lichs, dragons, minatours, ogres, even the gods of chaos themselves. He knew that in the end awaited him his price, his sister was held captive and he was about to save her. As he killed the last evil warrior he approached the great tower, he did not even break a sweat. He made his way through the tower which proved to be a labyrinth, Alador was so smart that he outsmarted the labyrinth itself, causing it to crumble and disappear. He arrived at the top chamber. It was unlit, untouched by any light from the outside, he lit a torch and saw his sister with her back to him. She sat in a chair looking at the wall. Happily Alador approached her, and put his hand across her shoulder. Once he done that his mind twisted, creating unimaginable pain, he looked at his sister as she turned around, her eyes red, her mouth full of sharpened long teeth, her pointy ears and her evil smile looking at him. He looked around him and realized that he had no weapons and armor, around him more figures appeared, they were friends, not friends of Alador, but friends of Nysard. They were all like his sister, they were all tainted by evil. He began running just to be confronted by a huge wall made of water, his face reflected from the waters. He looked just like himself(Nysard)but evil, corrupted, then something pierced his chest. Looking down he saw the hand, and then he heard Aldegar's voice, "Your time is over my friend.". With that the dream ended and a new one started.


----------



## revan4559

Kai's Dream World: You along with the soldiers of the empire crash into the large horde of chaos marauders and chaos warriors, a few seconds after the initial clash between the two armies starts the real blood shed as everyone in this battle goes about trying to kill as many of the enemies while staying alive. You stand there in the middle of the battlefield as your enemies charge at you in groups of three to four, hoping to overwhelm you by out numbering you, but you are a Warrior Priest of Sigmar, A holy warrior of the empire and no servants of darkness will stand before you. With wide sweeping arcs of your warhammer you cave in skulls, shatter jaws and break ribs, killing and wounding everything that gets in your way. After several minutes of fighting the chaos warriors and marauders infront of you separate to reveal a huge Chaos Champion wielding a two handed sword stride before you and bellows a challenge at you. 

Dyanah: As you say that Hienrick cant be more than a few years older than yourself he throws back his head and lets out a laugh which sounds very dark due to his strange accent. After he laughs for a few seconds he turns his gaze to look at Dyanah. "Actually Miss Dyanah im alot older than you think I am. I just remain well groomed and take good care of myself. Your what? eighteen to nineteen years of age? Would it surprise you to know that im pushing on twenty seven years old." As the stranger reveals his age you find it very shocking for someone so old to look so young. Hienrick then listens to your other question and sighs before turning to fully face you. "You and the others aren't prepared for a journey of this size, that is true and you all haven't brought no-where near enough food to last until the next town which is around four days ride from here, and with the vampires passing all animals that can be eaten have been scared away. I guess your all going to have to go hungry for a day or two then? As I am not here to baby sit you all and lead you by the nose. If you starve you starve, if you go thirsty you go thirsty and that is final, you all need to learn that lesson soon enough." Hienrick appears to switch into a slightly darker personality as he says this with quite a bit of authority in his voice. "However once we are in town i shall lend you all some gold to go and buy proper food and equipment, but for now i suggest you go and get some rest" Hienrick then waves a dismissive hand as he shifts his gaze to look up at Mannslieb.

Aldegar's Dream World: No matter how much you try you cant seem to wake up so all you can do is hope that Kai comes and somehow brings you back from the world of dreams. By the tenth time the dream changes it changes into something completely new. You are not within your own body but you are an observing who can't seem to interact with the world. As you look around to see where you are you can see that you are inside of a castle of some sort, filled with people feasting, drinking and laughing. As you look to see who is the ruler of this castle you see two thrones: One with an elegant woman sat on the slightly smaller throne, and the other has a rather young looking king. Under closer inspection you see that the two are actually Yourself and Kristen, both of you are in wedding clothes. As you try put the pieces of this puzzle together it becomes clear that this dream is: What if you were a king and Kristen was your queen. Even as strange as this dream is it is a pleasant change from the nightmares that you have been having so far. As you remain there watching you can see the faces of everyone you know and care about drinking, laughing, feasting, boasting and having a good time. All of your sisters are over by the fire getting some food while Nysard is over the other side of the hall chasing some serving maids. As the dream goes on you start to feel warmer and happier, very content with just staying in this dream for now until morning.

Benepal's Dream World: As the trumpet is blown the undead(as you said rotting flesh) all look about them in a muddle of confusing, trying to figure out what they noise was. Now is the time to strike as you and the other ranges charge out of the woods and onto the path. Bow and arrow in hand you let off several arrows which find their mark in the chests of several zombies but with little affect as the undead creatures just keep coming. You and the other ranger keeps firing arrows into the group of zombies and only when the arrows hit the zombies in the head so they finally keel over and die once again. After several minutes of firing arrows while slowly backing away to stay out of reach do you realize the only way to defeat these creates is by removing the head. With that you shout out what you know to the other rangers and they all draw their axes and swords, charging forward they start to go about removing heads as limbs as the thunder of hooves comes from behind you. Risking a glance behind you, you can see a group of twenty imperial knights come charging down the path to aid you in this battle against the unholy creatures of the night.

Nysard's Dream World: As the new dream starts it is very different to the one you just had. You picture yourself as a great and noble count living within the lands of Stirland where you rule just and fair, you have your own army that has fought against the forces of chaos when the dark lord Archaon attacked the empire and you have been praised by the Emperor himself. But as the dream progressing you appear to have a darker secret, when the sun goes down and both Mannslieb and Morrslieb rise your body is wracked with pain as your bones snap and change, your form is twisted into some horrible creature of the night. Your entirely body becomes covered in raven black fur, your hands and feet become claws, your head changes to that of a wolf. After five minutes the pain stops and you look into the mirror within your room, you have been transformed into a Lycanthrope, a Werewolf. With a howl at the moons you leap out of your window and down into the village, breaking into houses to kill and eat every human that you can find. As the dream goes on you change back to normal but the entire village is angered and storm your castle to kill you. Your soldiers are holding them back and when it becomes night again, both you and your soldiers all change into deadly werewolves and set about slaughtering the villagers.

Keira: OOC: Moving Keira into an NPC until Deathbringer has enough time to play her again. So if you would like an update Deathbringer pm me and i shall edit one in for you.


----------



## komanko

The darkness clouded his mind again, it protected him from the horrors of the last dream by transferring him to a new one. The new dream looked like a rather normal one, even a happy one. Nysard was a great and noble count who lived in the lands of Stirland. He ruled justly and fairly over his people. Treating them with respect and giving them much freedom unlike other counts. Nysard even had his own personal army who fought against the forces of the dark lord Archaon who attacked the empire and ruined much of its cities and land. Nysard and his army fought bravely defending the weak, refusing to step back, he had a noble cause! He even fought against Archaon himself, yet he lost and was cut along his chest from the left shoulder to the right hip, yet mysteriously this cut disappeared and healed quickly. He was even praised by the emperor for his bravery and sacrifice. Only after the end of the war Nysard realized what this cut was, he knew that Archaon spared him for some reason and only then he realized why, he had a dark secret, one of which he held for himself only.

He remembered that words that Archaon muttered to him as he went unconscious, yet only several years later he understood what the meant. _*"When the sun will set and the darkness will rise, the moons Mannslieb and Morrslieb shall glow brightly. In this days you will turn into what you were sword to eradicate. The darkness in your soul will consume you and those you love, you are cursed to roam the world, you are cursed to be the enemy!"*_, those were the words which were said by Archaon. When the moons were glowing bright Nysard disappeared, a terrifying howl filled the palace, his body twisting in unnatural ways, his form changing into something horrible. He became a Lycan, a creature of the night, his body covered now in fur as black as a ravens feather. His hands and feet are now claws, his head of a wolf. The pain of the transformation, it was immense, unbearable, this amount of pain could kill anyone... Anyone living.

Unleashing a howl, Nysard smashed through the window of his private room falling unto one of the housed below, he crashed through the roof. He was hungry, thats the only thing he knew and thats the only thing he needed. He unleashed yet another howl, it felt like the entire foundations of the castle shook. The alarmed villagers locked their doors and shut their lights, yet this was not an obstacle. He could sense the living, their stench, their fear! He broke into houses, smashing through walls, eating, devouring... Feeding! Everything was prey, men, women, children. He massacred everyone. He was satisfied, he was not hungry anymore so he left the village and climbed his way back to his room. Transforming back into the human he once was, he stood on his knees, the immense pain of the transformation still felt through his body. Only after about five minutes he could stand up and dress again.

As soon as he dressed up a soldier came running into his room. _*"M'lord! The villagers. They are storming the castle!! They want your head!!! We will be able to hold them back don't worry!"*_, yet something far deadlier worried him, soon the night will come again and his retinue of guards will turn into werewolves themselves. His curse was transfered to his troops. Grabbing the soldier by his hand he shouted. *"Don't hurt the villagers! We need to run!! We will soon transform and slaughter them all, we can't let that happen! I wont be able to live with myself!"*. Leaving some of the soldiers behind to defend by sacrificing their lives Nysard and his retinue used the secret passages which were scattered around the castle. They were safe now. The villagers will not be harmed anymore. Nysard made it out of the tunnels and out into the dark woods behind his castle. _*"Our journey begins my friends."*_, he said, and in a matter of seconds he began transforming into a werewolf again. Finishing the transformation he led his pack, going further away, running, hiding, guarding the lives of the innocent from himself.


----------



## darkreever

Over and over the events played out before him, sometimes ending sooner than they should, and other times ending at the end of the slaughter at the village. Never once did any of the dreams go beyond his home though, never once making it into the woods so that Aldegar could keep an eye on the stranger. Finally, after reliving these moments nine times, things changed to something completely different. He did not wake up in his home; he just was there, behind the walls of some great castle or fortress. He called out to one of the people near, but they ignored him and went about their business. The farmhand wandered about, no one paying him any mind no matter how hard he tried. It was as if he was not even there.

Finally, Aldegar found himself before a great mirror, but he saw no reflection in it. Nothing was there, just empty space where he should be; as if he was some apparition or ghost or something. Was that the point of this one? To have him watch events unfold and be unable to do anything about it? What horrors awaited him? Would he be forced to watch something foul be done to Kirsten this time? As though called by some unheard voice, Aldegar’s body began to move of its own accord and he soon found himself in a grand chamber. At the far end of the room, he saw two figures sitting upon thrones and dressed in fine clothing.

There was something familiar about the pair though; Aldegar could not quite put his finger on where he had seen that woman before. Unable to figure it, the farmhand turned his eyes to the man, thick set arms well concealed beneath rich clothing and a few cuts on the man’s neck all seemed familiar to him but why? Putting a hand to rub the back of his neck, that’s when Aldegar figured it out; the marks were those of someone who had worked hard on a farm before, the muscles of a farmhand. That man on the throne, that king that was him!

Like a tidal wave, recognition hit Aldegar as he looked about the room and saw everyone; his friends from the village all gathered about and feasting. Kirsten herself was his queen, her beauty magnified by the way she was presented before him. With a flash, the dream changes, and Aldegar is no longer an observer watching events unfold. No, he now looks out over those feasting from the eyes of the king, from his eyes. Taking everything in, a soft hand touches his own and he looks to Kirsten, his queen. She smiles to him and says something, but Aldegar is unable to make it out, but he need not care for this here is paradise.

Rising up, Aldegar takes his queen in his arms, whispering his love for her before calling out to all those within the chamber. When he does though, something begins to feel wrong, not everyone is with them. Yes he has Kirsten, his sister’s play by the grand fire and his parents are in good company; but where are Kai and his sister? What of Dyanah and her father. Letting go of his beloved, Aldegar moves the length of the chamber to ask Nysard where they are and why they are not with them.


----------



## Samu3

Rangers burst from their positions along the road, revealing their presence to the enemy and beginning their attack. Benepal joined them emerging from the hiding spot from which he had laid dormant for so long and assailing the undead before him. The enemy was a vast assortment of horrible looking fiends, zombies made up most of the force and were clothed in tattered cloth and wielded an assortment of different farming tools not proper weapons but sharp enough to kill. 

The sounds of battle filled the night air and the two war parties clashed beneath the crescent moon. Benepal let loose a volley shots into the horde of oncoming creatures trying desperately to inflict as much damage as he could before they could close for a gruesome melee battle. The arrows impaled the undead bodies but the soulless troopers came on even with a stomach full of steel and splinters. Many of his fellows faced the same problem as they too were forced backwards into the forest from which they had come. Benepal would have to make every shot count in order to fell the undead, he opened up with another hail of arrows but this time something changed; the bodies of half a dozen zombies went into a wild spasm before tumbling down to the dirt road below. It was their heads the arrows had penetrated into their cranium it had to be headshot! 

_“The heads, you can only destroy them if you aim for the head!” _

With that sudden realization came the battles turning point and rangers seemed to take top his advice despite his inexperience. Arrows rained death into the already deceased horde and thinned the tide, other rangers had taken the fight to the enemy personally and the sound of metal on metal rang out from all directions as men fought the undead hand to hand. But up ahead Benepal could see their target what they had been searching for all this time, the black coach was being heavily defended by the most heavily armored of the vampires minions and was trying to make a slow escape from the chaos that had engulfed the forest. 

Benepal would deny them that privilege; drawing his sword he ran straight into the fray and headfirst into the dead, his blade cut a swath through the ranks of the dead, severing limbs and decapitating heads at his whim. Taking a moment’s pause he risked a glance behind him; he was greeted by a most wondrous sight a whole unit of Sigmars finest cavalry performing one of their trademark charges. Their aid was unexpected but welcome all the same. Using their charge as a distraction Benepal and some of the others burst forward to corner the coach its defenders leaped into their path in an attempt to save their foul masters. To no avail the cavalry had already plowed its way through their allies and now crashed into them, throwing the heavily armored fiends off their feet. 

The coach was no match without its bodyguard and rangers fired arrow after arrow into the black timber until blood leaked from its insides and the ones that they had sought after for so long were now punctured with projectiles. 
A huge cheer rang out as soldiers of the Empire relished in their victory it was a moment to behold and Benepal felt a sense of pride to be there to witness it. But something had caught his eye; there was something familiar about the undead corpses that lay stricken across the track. And it wasn’t long before he saw them for who they were. His friends, all of them their faces twisted in horrible displays of torment and pain, he saw the faces of Mr. Granger and Mrs. Halloway they were all there villagers from his home. But worst of all, the most putrid thought of the lot…. Was his father his dead body still the way that Benepal had last seen it.

Tears begun to steam down his cheeks and he fell to the floor even as men celebrated around him he could not help but weep.
And so its ends and another one begins.


----------



## Angel of Blood

With the echo of his mens cries ringing in his ears he crashed into the front ranks of the chaos troops like a juggernaught. He swung his ornate warhammer in a sweeping arc, knocking over three warriors at the same time, he followed up the blow with an overhead swing pulverising another tainted warriors skull. He lost himself for a while, crushing any man who tried to approach him. His armour was slick with blood now and covered in minor scratches and dents from the few warriors who managed to land a blow on him, none of them serious though. He stopped for a moment to observe how the battle was going. The main force were pushing their way through the chaos horde, inspired by Kais example, the left flank was pushing the enemies flank into a full route, the glorious Knights of the Blazing Sun trampling the enemy into the ground. The right flank was another matter however, they were slowly being pushed back and looked in real danger of being routed. 

Immediately he began to charge towards the failing flank, hitting aside any chaos filth that tried to stand in his way with savage blows. When he reached them he held his hammer up into the sky and bellowed "Stand firm sons of Sigmar! Drive these accursed wretches back!" And plowed back into the horde, the men roaring with renewed vigour charged in with him. The chaos warriors infront of him began to pull away though and began to make way for someone approaching through their ranks. Striding towards him through the horde was a chaos champion. The warrior was massive, Kai couldn't be sure how much of his armour made up his bulk, but he was certain he would be massive without it, his armour was black as night with a whole manner of spikes attatched to it, runes graved onto its surface and skulls hanging from it in various locations. His head like Kais was bare, but where Kais face was handsome and noble, the chaos warriors was ugly, like he had been born with a grimace, a maze of scars crossed his face and scalp and a tattoo, or was it another scar? of the eight pointed star of chaos surrounded one of his eyes. In his hand he held a massive sword with dark runes engraved onto its blade. He sneered at Kai and said "Ah, another wretch looking to die?". Kai stared at him for only a moment before replying simply "Prepare to die" and threw himself at the warrior. 

He smashed aside the sword as it swung at his head and in return swung his hammer at the warriors own head, but he parried the blow away casually and openly laughed at him. Others arrouned the two combatants stopped their fighting to witness the two champions duel. Kai was determined and uncomprimising, but the chaos champion was huge and had been fighting since birth, slowly but surely he began to wear Kai down. With a thunderous crack he punched Kai in the face with a gauntled fist. The chaos soldiers whooped and jeered whilst the men of the Empire cried out in dismay as Kai keeled over backwards and crashed to the ground on his back. The chaos champion roared to his followers and screamed a prayer to his dark gods, thanking them for his victory. But he failed to notice Kai muttering a prayer of his own, at first under his breath, but gaining in tone and volume as he recited a devotion and call to Sigmar. The forces of chaos slowly turned to see a holy light begin to envelop the warrior priest as began to stand up, a look of confusion and fear darting across their faces. Kais eyes were blazing with light as he stared down the confused champion. The champion hesitated for a moment before he charged back at Kai who did not show any sign of moving, at the very last second he side stepped and swung his blazing hammer out to his side connecting with the warrior chest, throwing him to the gound where he himself had lain not moments ago. 

The chaos champion could barely breathe, all the air in his lungs had been forced out when the hammer blow had crushed his armour, breaking his ribcage and collpasing one of his lungs. As he stared upwards at the cloudy sky he saw the warrior priest move to stand above him. He looked down at the broken champion and said "Sigmar absolves you" the last thing the champion ever saw was the warhammer descending towards his head.


----------



## komanko

darkreever said:


> _*Arkreever's post!*_
> 
> 
> Over and over the events played out before him, sometimes ending sooner than they should, and other times ending at the end of the slaughter at the village. Never once did any of the dreams go beyond his home though, never once making it into the woods so that Aldegar could keep an eye on the stranger. Finally, after reliving these moments nine times, things changed to something completely different. He did not wake up in his home; he just was there, behind the walls of some great castle or fortress. He called out to one of the people near, but they ignored him and went about their business. The farmhand wandered about, no one paying him any mind no matter how hard he tried. It was as if he was not even there.
> 
> Finally, Aldegar found himself before a great mirror, but he saw no reflection in it. Nothing was there, just empty space where he should be; as if he was some apparition or ghost or something. Was that the point of this one? To have him watch events unfold and be unable to do anything about it? What horrors awaited him? Would he be forced to watch something foul be done to Kirsten this time? As though called by some unheard voice, Aldegar’s body began to move of its own accord and he soon found himself in a grand chamber. At the far end of the room, he saw two figures sitting upon thrones and dressed in fine clothing.
> 
> There was something familiar about the pair though; Aldegar could not quite put his finger on where he had seen that woman before. Unable to figure it, the farmhand turned his eyes to the man, thick set arms well concealed beneath rich clothing and a few cuts on the man’s neck all seemed familiar to him but why? Putting a hand to rub the back of his neck, that’s when Aldegar figured it out; the marks were those of someone who had worked hard on a farm before, the muscles of a farmhand. That man on the throne, that king that was him!
> 
> Like a tidal wave, recognition hit Aldegar as he looked about the room and saw everyone; his friends from the village all gathered about and feasting. Kirsten herself was his queen, her beauty magnified by the way she was presented before him. With a flash, the dream changes, and Aldegar is no longer an observer watching events unfold. No, he now looks out over those feasting from the eyes of the king, from his eyes. Taking everything in, a soft hand touches his own and he looks to Kirsten, his queen. She smiles to him and says something, but Aldegar is unable to make it out, but he need not care for this here is paradise.
> 
> Rising up, Aldegar takes his queen in his arms, whispering his love for her before calling out to all those within the chamber. When he does though, something begins to feel wrong, not everyone is with them. Yes he has Kirsten, his sister’s play by the grand fire and his parents are in good company; but where are Kai and his sister? What of Dyanah and her father. Letting go of his beloved, Aldegar moves the length of the chamber to ask Nysard where they are and why they are not with them.


Aldegar stood up from his sit on the throne. He was a good king and Kristen a great queen, he never imagined that anyone from his friends or family will be royalty one day. To think that they all began from a small village... Aldegar showed his leadership while they fought the forces of darkness, leading the rest of the army of the empire in a crushing victory against the many hordes of evil. The emperor himself granted him a title of a count and lands in recognition of his bravery, skill, and leadership.

Aldegar looked around, it was weird, looks like he was looking for someone. Nysard turned his head around and didn't see anything wrong. Aldegar let go of Kristen's hand and moved to Nysard. *"Where are everyone? Where are Kai and his sister? where are Dyanah and her father? Why are they not here?"*, Aldegar asked Nysard. A grim expression came to his face when Aldegar asked those questions. How could he forget what happened? _*"What do you mean where are they!?"*_, Nysard shouted. Everybody turned around and looked at them. *"What do you mean by that!? You just executed them for treason yesterday! All of your friends except me and thats only because I'm Kristen's brother!"*


----------



## Euphrati

The night suddenly seemed darker at the Hunter’s cold words and callous manner; Dyanah recoiled visibly as if seeing something new and disquieting within the Stranger’s countenance as, within an instance, the peculiar magnetism the man possessed became something entirely uninviting with the stain of arrogance and heartless dismissal of the party’s well being.

Dyanah backed away from the Hunter, abruptly realizing her mistake and wishing to be anywhere but in this man’s presence as she turned to quickly make her way back to the fireside. For a moment she stood there shivering, the heat of the flames doing little to banish the pain and sorrow that coiled themselves tighter around her heart. The others appeared to be slumbering, thought the sleep-wrought expressions on their faces showed that their dreams were far from peaceful. Even Guinevere’s dappled hide twitched fitfully as the mule lay just inside the ring of firelight, her head dipped low to the ground and long ears laid back as if in angst.

Dyanah gathered up her rough, woolen cloak around her shoulders as she sank down just within reach of the fire’s warmth, placing her back to the flames and tucking her pack of veterinary supplies under her head as a make-shift pillow. The familiar scents of her home-brewed unguents and dried herbs were a soothing counterpoint to the faint smell of sickness that lingered in the darkened forest. A faint trembling of her shoulders was all that betrayed the hopeless sorrow that accompanied the silent tears and followed her down into the incubus embrace of sleep.

---

Her world burned.

Flames wreathed everything, yet consumed nothing. The village flickered in heat haze and ash that seemed to come from everywhere and nowhere. People, faceless ghosts with the crackling tongues of fire coiling up their bodies, passed by where she stood and yet never seemed to notice her there. Embers scorching skin to black charcoal that swirled into the furnace hot air and yet it never seemed to destroy the flesh beneath. Houses roared with the voice of the firestorm, carved doorframes alight yet never falling. Shadows flickered in and out of the flames, never there when she turned her amber eyes their way.

Dyanah turned slowly, feeling something looming up behind her as her heart beat a frantic rhythm of terror.

A horse stood amid the not-ash of the street, its coat as black as a starless night and cast in a thousand shades of reflected flame. It seemed to waver, as if not quite in focus, and Dyanah felt pinned in place by its curious gaze. One of its ears flicked to the side as if hearing something and, like a dream at the first rays of dawn, the beast was gone before Dyanah’s heart finished a beat.

And then the screaming began.


----------



## revan4559

_Four hours pass after the last of the group finally falls asleep. With each of them in their own little dream world the hunter Hienrick remains awake and oddly mumbling to himself while he sits by the fire next to his horse. when the rays of first light slowly creep over the tops of the tree's Hienrick pushes himself up from his seated position and puts out his fire with one of the pots of water before slowly putting away his tent and other belongings. After leaving the others with him to rest for the next thirty minutes he moves to them one by one and slowly taps them with the tip of his boot to wake them up, those that dont wake up first time instead get a small jab to their lower ribs before Hienrick moves away from them and onto the next person before moving towards his horse and mounting his saddle, waiting for the others to collect their belongings._

Nysard: You are awoken by a jab to your ribs that pull you straight from your dreams and back into the harsh reality of the real world, and with that all the pain from last nights battle with the beastmen. Your ribs continue to ache to the point where it is slightly hard to breath and you have a very bad hang over from the drinking you also did that night. As you look to see who jabbed your ribs you can see the Hienrick standing over you before he moves off to wake the next person around the fire, which is Aldegar. As you shake off the last affects of sleeping you can see that the fire has already been put out and that Hienrick has already packed away his things, you should do the same and maybe get something to eat. After getting all you need to do done you should mount your horse and follow Hienrick.

Aldegar: Having received a shock revelation from Nysard in your dream world you are quickly brought back to the real world by someone or something tapping at your feet. As your eyes start to adjust to the morning slightly you can see Hienrick tapping your feet with the tip of his boot, once satisfied that you are awake he moves away from you and proceeds to wake up Benepal in a similar fashion. To your left Nysard is already slowly waking up and moving about the camp collecting his things to pack away ready for the days journey. You should do the same along with getting something to eat, but as you slowly try to get up the pain in your chest returns from where the Minotaur had back handed you last night, making it very hard for you to move at all while trying to get into a sitting position. Once you finally sit up the pain seems to ease slightly as you get to your feat but when ever you bend down to pick something up or move about too quickly the pain returns. After getting all you need to do done you should mount your horse and follow Hienrick.

Benepal: Your dream about killing the undead is quickly ended by a jab to your ribs which brings you back into the waking world. As your eyes start to adjust to the morning light you can see Hienrick standing over you slowly jabbing your ribs to wake you up, once your awake Hienrick moves away from you to go and wake up Kai. As you look around you can see Nysard and Aldegar are already awake and moving about the camp slowly packing things up ready to go on todays traveling. You think it best to have something to eat before you help the others pack away the camp as you will need all the strength you can for the journey ahead. You can clearly see Aldegar is in alot of pain from where the Minotaur had slammed its massive arm into his chest. After getting all you need to do done you should mount your horse and follow Hienrick.

Kai: Just as your warhammer is about to crush skull of the chaos champion you are brought back to the real world by a constant tapping at your feet. As you open your eyes the morning light floods into them blinding you for a few moments before they adjust to the morning light allowing you to see who or what is tapping your feet. As you shifts your gaze to look where your feet are you can see the crimson coated form of Hienrick tapping your feet with the tip of his boot, once satisfied you are awake he walks away from you to go and wake up Dyanah and Keira. After fully awakening you can see Benepal, Nysard and Aldegar are already awake and moving about the camp slowly putting away their things. Aldegar looks like he is in alot of pain when ever he bends down or moves to quickly, as you are about to help him you hear a growl which resonates up through your chest from your stomach, clearly you need to eat something first before doing anything. After getting all you need to do done you should mount your horse and follow Hienrick.

Dyanah: The screaming that you start to hear quickly vanishes as you are brought back from the world of dreams into the real world with someone tapping your feet to wake you up. As your eyes adjust to the morning light you can see that Hienrick is the one tapping your feet with the tip of his right black boot. After becoming content that you are fully awake he moves on to go and wake up Keira, who after looking around the camp, appears to be the last one still sleeping as the others are all up and moving about clearing away their things and seeing to their mounts, which you should do the same. After Keira is woken up by Hienrick, the hunter moves to his huge black stallion which seems to be very impatient to get going, under closer inspection the wound that it received last night is completely gone along with all the stitching which raises several question about either the horse itself or the full extend of Hienrick's abilities. After getting all you need to do done you should mount your horse and follow Hienrick.

Keira: After several hours of pleasant dreaming you are awoken due to a constant tapping of your feet. After opening your eyes and becoming accustomed to the early morning light you can see the man named Hienrick is the one taping your feet with the tip of his black leather boot, happy that you are now awake he moves away from you and over to his own horse as he awaits for you and the others to pack away your belongings and get ready for a days worth of traveling. As you look around the camp you can see that all of the others are already awake and going about what they need to do, you feel slightly ashamed that you were the last one to wake up when the others have clearly been busy. After getting all you need to do done you should mount your horse and follow Hienrick.

Everyone: After mounting up onto your horses and mule(for Dyanah) you follow Hienrick from where your camp was back onto the main trail where the full extend of what your dealing with becomes clear. You all knew that the Black Coach left death in its wake but now you can clearly see what has happened to the forest around you. All of the tree's and grass have died, becoming black and already starting to rot away, all the small creatures and insects have already become maggot infested. No bird songs can be heard this morning thanks to the passing of the Black Coach. You all suddenly realize that you are all extremely ill prepared for what you are going to face, everyone that is except for the one leading you on this journey, Hienrick.


----------



## komanko

The dream continued on, Nysard and his retinue continued wandering the forests, hiding from the local population, trespassing through lands of nobles, through dense forests, they continued to wander aimlessly, until it suddenly ended with a jab. Slowly opening his eyes and shaking the web of dreams from his mind Nysard blinked several times. After blinking for five times Nysard understood who is standing in front of him. It was the stranger, Hienrick. Looking around he saw that everyone were still asleep and that Hienrick is going one by one waking them up. Nysard felt like his head was kicked by a warhorse as the hangover from yesterday's drinking kicked in. Luckily he did not drink too much. He pulled himself up but while he bended his body he felt pain coming out from his ribs and that he had a slight problem in breathing, yet he ignored that and pulled himself together. He was still hurt from last night's battle, although not only physically.

Nysard already stood up as Hienrick was waking up Aldegar. Shaking his head a little to get rid from the dream's grip he moved and started packing his stuff. He closed his tent quickly and packed it into his backpack along with all the other things he had. This went rather smoothly except the times when he had to breath. As he finished packing his items he moved to Aldegar stuff and started packing them, it could be easily seen that he was in a lot of pain and a helping hand would help him here. He did not have enough time to finish packing Aldegar stuff as it seemed that he was already awake enough to do it himself. So he moved to Aldegar and offered him a hand to help him get up. He then moved one by one, in the same route which Hienrick took. Offering a hand first to Benepal, then to Kai, then Dyanah, and last but not least Keira. He then moved back to Aldegar to help him in any way possible. He then noticed a grumbling in his stomach, he was hungry... Nysard opened his backpack and searched through it for a while until finally with a grin of success he took out a pack of old looking smoked beef. This things held out for long. *"Anyone wants some smoked beef?"*, Nysard called out. He waited to see if anyone wanted to have some to and after that he started eating by himself. The beef will dismiss that hunger for a while.

Everyone seemed to be ready so with no further delay Nysard walked to his horse, and tapped on his black mane several times and petted the horse. He untied the horse from the tree and led him to the river which they went to yesterday. The horse needed to eat and drink also so Nysard gave him some time to eat from the grass which was all over the place, and then gave him time to drink from the water in the river, realizing that it maybe a while before they find a river like this again Nysard started drinking also. Finishing this he led his horse back to the camp and then mounted up on him and followed Hienrick. Hienrick led the group back to the main road, when they arrived it could be seen that the Black Coach left a solid trail of death after it. Most of the grass and tress which were adjacent to the road died, small dead animals laid beside the road also dead their bodies were left. It seemed that even predators did not want to get near those dead animals, like they had the stench of the Black Coach on them. Instead those animals were infested by maggots. _*"Thats a nice way to start a new day."*_, said Nysard as he realized the true scale of their enemy, yet it did not matter, he had to save his sister from those things, no matter the cost, if it was to him he would have hunted those vampires eternally.

P.S: Not my best post, sorry about that, couldn't think of something better.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Kai awakened to a constant tapping on his feet. His eyelids felt heavier than ever before as he struggled to open them, he had desperatly needed the sleep after the attack yesterday. As he opened them, they were practicaly blinded by the morning sun, he blinked furiously to adjust his vision and Hienrick swam into view, evidently having been the one to kick him awake. His back hurt from having sat up against the tree all night and he had to stretch as he stood up before getting to work, other aches began to return from the battle, including the throbbing from the cut on his head. He looked around the camp to see that some of the others were already awake, including Aldegar, he walked up to Aldegar and guiltily said "Sorry i fell asleep, one moment i was more awake then i've ever felt, then before i knew it i drifted off to sleep, although it doesn't look like that bastard got up to any tricks last night anyway, although it looked like Dyanah wanted to talk to him. I'll still be keeping an eye on him though." he saw that Aldegar still look in pain from his injuries "You look like a mule kicked you in the chest, or more perhaps more like a giant minotaur hit you halfway across a courtyard. You may not like having her along, but Kiera could probably help you with some of the pain"

He went over to his pack and got out the pitifully small amount of food he had in his pack, a small amount of going stale bread and an apple. Neither fully appeased his grumbling stomach but it would keep him going for now. He collected his belongings and attatched them back onto his horse and then took her to get some water. When he returned he found most of the others were ready, he mounted up and followed them onto the main trail content to ride in silence for a while. In the light of day it became horrifyingly apparent just what effect the black coach had caused on the country around them. Everything was dead, the only signs of life were the maggots infesting the dead animals. The worst bit was the complete absence of noise apart from the group themselves, no birds singing or insects "at least it will be easy to track it" he muttered. As his stomach rumbled again it dawned on him just how unprepared they were for such a journey after leaving the village in their haste to follow Heinrick. He gently urged his horse forward to draw alongside Heinrick. "Will we be stopping somwhere to pick up any supplies? In case you hadn't noticed we all left what was our village in quite a hurry after you, and aren't exactly prepared for a prolonged journey"


----------



## darkreever

Executed!? But that made no sense, had they not fought together to reclaim those they loved? Aldegar could find no words, and instead took a step back from Nysard. All eyes were upon him, staring into his very soul as if ready to tear it apart. A sharp pain shot through his foot, the room starting to fade and become less focused. Again, and then the world began to spin; one last time and everything faded to darkness and the farmhand’s eyes shot open. Blinking away the tired from his eyes, Aldegar became aware of someone or something tapping his foot. Looking up he saw the form of the stranger, and kicked out with a foot. He didn’t trust the man to help them, let alone to touch him at all.

Looking around, the farmhand could tell from the light that it was indeed morning and that his eyes were not playing him for a fool. Was this real though? Only time would truly be the judge. Aldegar watched Nysard move about, packing away his belongings and Aldegar smiled at the thought. _‘Dandy man, sets himself up like a woman than a real man.’_ He said to himself before rummaging through his pack for some more dried meat. Last he wanted was to start riding off with food on his mind. As he stood though, the pain in his side came flaring back to life and forced him to remain down for a minute. Trying again, the pain was there but Aldegar was able to grit through the worst of it and get up.

Bending down to pick up his pack was not a fun experience, the pain once again biting into him. And again it made itself known when he slung the pack across his horse. Mounting his horse, Aldegar didn’t give the others much thought, instead choosing to follow the stranger. He did need to speak with Kai, bastard didn’t wake him to keep an eye on the stranger like he had said he would. Following the stranger though, Aldegar pulled his breath in sharply at the sight before him. Everything along a single path was dead, as if it had always been that way. _‘The hell did that?’_ He said aloud, though to no one in particular. _‘Wasn’t like this last night.’_


----------



## Euphrati

_The fire wore faces._

Twisted, daemonic visages leered from the edges of her vision but whenever she turned to face them only the fire remained. Maniacal laughter sounded within the licking flames as they reached out for her and Dyanah stumbled back, fear stealing the scream from her lips even as the too hot air seared her lungs with each ragged breath. Something upon the ground caught her heel and sent her to the ash-smeared cobblestone.
The flames parted and a hound stood before her in the street. Ragged and bleeding from a myriad of wounds, the beast’s eyes rolled around to alight upon her face. 

_Its eyes were human and hate burned within their blood-rimmed depths._

Dyanah let out a strangled sob as she recognized them as Aldegar’s as the hound’s lips peeled back to reveal red-stained fangs. Its snarl was lost in the laughter of the flames as Dyanah scrambled to her feet, bolting through the suddenly labyrinthine streets of the burning village. No matter where she ran, the flames were waiting… 

Something tapped at her foot and the world dissolved into shadowy memories as she sat bolt upright with a breathless gasp,. A red swirl of fabric filled her vision as the Hunter turned away, satisfied that she was awake, and moved over to prod the slumbering form of Keira. Dyanah glanced around the encampment, blinking as her mind tried to refocus upon her surroundings and still shaking the last of the nightmare from her thoughts. The others seemed to be already up and moving about, gathering their meager gear in the pale light of morning.

Dyanah swallowed, grimacing at the throbbing pain that made up her throat. A soft wicker drew her attention as Guinevere tugged at the end of her lead rope, the mule had stripped bare the tips of every edible branch within reach and was determined to make a meal out of a clump of dried grass that was a hairsbreadth out of her range. Despite the ache in her body, Dyanah gave a faint smile at the earthy antics of the mule and rose to her feet with a muttered curse as sore muscles made themselves know. She took a moment to stretch them out before moving to Guinevere’s flank and allowing the mule her head, the beast tearing up the small patch of dried grass before turning to place her dappled-grey nose on Dyanah’s shoulder with a sorrowful sigh.

Dyanah moved in silence, gathering her belongings and hefting the saddle over the mule’s shoulders. Guinevere stood placidly through the act, although knowing the mule’s habit of holding her breath Dyanah gave her a sharp prod in her ribs when she went to tighten down the girth completely. After tacking; Dyanah led Guinevere down the snaking path to the water, her thoughts still turned inwards as she let the mule drink her fill before fishing a small water skin out of her packs. Kneeling at the edge of the stream, Dyanah took a moment to splash a handful of ice-cold water over her face before filling the container and standing to hook it over the upswept saddle horn.

Hunger gnawed at her thoughts as she mounted up and turned Guinevere’s head back towards camp, letting the mule pick her way along the path and thinking hard on the few strips of dried meat and handful of fruit that still lay hidden in her pack before deciding to forgo breaking her fast and keep the meager rations for later in the day.

It wasn’t long after she arrived back at the camp that the Hunter swung up into his own saddle, seemingly having packed all this belongings away before waking the rag-tag party. Dyanah’s eyes widened as they trailed across the unbroken flesh of the black stallion’s shoulder, no evidence of the wound the warhorse had taken and she had stitched up remained. A shiver drew up her spine that had nothing to do with the frigid morning air. _What kind of magicks could heal such a wound? Was this Heinrick a warlock of some sort?_

Dyanah eyed the man with thinly veiled suspicion, placing a healthy distance between herself and the Hunter as well as the glowering farmhand as the party started off in a ragged group. The stark evidence of the Black Coach’s passage made for ill morning exchange so Dyanah simply rode beside her fellows in a bleak silence, her eyes hooded and shoulders taunt like an animal unsure if the next touch with be kind or cruel.


----------



## revan4559

Everyone: As you follow the Hunter Hienrick down the path you can see the signs of the black coach's passing starts to become less affective as you travel down the path, clearly from where the sun has risen their power has become less so the grass and animals around the road are less decayed than you saw earlier on, eventually after another thirty minutes of traveling the sides of the path are filled with life again, the grass is fully grown and green, the tree's have all of their leaves, the birds are singing and the insects are buzzing about their daily business. In short everything has become much more pleasant as you travel along the path and go further on into the day, through most of the morning Hienrick remains completely silent unless any of you ask him a question.

Nysard: After traveling down the path on your horse for awhile once again your stomach grumbles for more food, clearly the dried beef that you ate earlier wasn't enough. after hearing your stomach grumble quite loudly Hienrick turns around to look at you and throws you a very fresh looking red apple that he seems to have fished out of one of the bags on his horse before turning back and talking to Kai. The pain in your chest slowly starts to resurface from last nights activities but not as bad as it was before as your body goes about the slow process of healing itself, what is odd that Hienrick turns back to look at you before fishing something out of one his his bags and turns his horse around to move towards you, upon reaching you he then turns his horse back around and rides next to you, offering you a purple vial with some form of liquid inside. "Drink this, it will ease the pain and speed up the healing process, i bought it from an apothecary during my last venture to hunt down some goblins, its very useful. After your done with it, if there is any left give some to your friend over there" Hienrick shifts his left hand to point at Aldegar. After saving that Hienrick moves back up to be at the head of the ground.

Kai: As you ask Hienrick whether there will be a place to get some more supplies he slows his own horse down so your horse has enough time to catch up next to his before he shifts his head to look at you. As normal he is wearing his hat which casts a shadow over some of his features before he smirks slightly at question. "Yes there will be a place to gather some more supplies which is a few days away from here, but the question is: will your own supplies and the others be enough to keep you well fed by the time we get there?". As you are left pondering that you can see Hienrick reach into one of his bags on his saddle before pulling something green out and throwing it to you. After your catching instincts kick in you manage to just catch the object before he go out of arms reach, under closer inspection you can see that it is a very fresh looking green apple. It is your choice whether or not you eat it now, or give it to one of the others but this gesture might of done something to lighten your distrust of Hienrick.

Aldegar: The hunter called Hienrick appears to have given both Kai and Nysard an apple each, along with giving Nysard some strange looking potion in a purple vial. After saying "The Hell did That?" aloud you hear a reply come back from the Hunter at the front of the group. "That is the result of the black coaches black magical aura. As i explained last night it kills anything that is weak along the way, luckily for us in day light hours that aura disappears meaning that as we travel there will alternating patches of living and dead ground as it changes from night to day and back again." Whether or not you decide to listen to the hunter and take what he says as the truth is up to you, but the evidence infront of you is hard to ignore. If what the hunter says is true then you will need to think of some way that you can actually fight the vampires as just from the path along they are stronger than anyone in the group.

Dyanah: It appears that the next touch is a kind one as the Hunter turns his horse around and appears next to you, after a quick turn he now walks his horse beside your mule and drops something into your lap. If you looked up at the hunter than he gives you a slight smile and says something very strange. "I suggest you rub the liquid on your neck to ease the swelling from where the beastman had grabbed you Miss Dyanah. It also tastes extremely horrible but it will work better if you also drink some of it aswell." With that the Hunter taps the flanks of his horse and it moves back up to the front of the group. If you decide to open the bag now in your lap you can see a dark green vial with some form of liquid inside, along with two very fresh looking green apples. What is even stranger is that the Hunter Hienrick seems to have been having mood swings lately, just last night he said that if people starved they starved but now he is giving apples to the group, well, other than Aldegar who seems to still completely distrust the hunter.

Everyone: As you continue to ride along the path in almost completely silence the hunter Hienrick coughs several times to get the groups attention before tilting his head to look back at them. "Lets see what you all know about what we are facing. I want all of you to tell me what you know about vampires, even if they are just fairy tales that you have been told as i can tell you what is right and wrong about what you have been told. I also said ill be training you all how to fight, that i will do next time we make camp later on tonight, so i suggest all trying to save as much energy until then."

Keira: OOC: Changing you back into an npc again for now seeing as you are very busy with things. Send me a pm when you want me to give you an update in this roleplay.


----------



## komanko

They all mounted up and followed Hienrick's lead. Nysard was still hungry and he had nothing more to eat but he stayed silent. He did not want to bother his friends nor the stranger. As they continued riding the markings which were left from the black coach started fading, less and less death and decay was around them with each meter that passed. Vampires were creatures of the night thus the sun probably made them weaker and their coach weaker to. They continued riding for a bit more and now no signs of the black coach's trail of death appeared. This heightened the spirit and morale of Nysard but he knew that tracking the coach now will be much harder then before. Unlike before the singing of birds could be heard and the buzzing of insects to. He regretted that the insects came to life also, Nysard never liked them, they were annoying and they got to wherever they wanted. Thinking of it a bit more he decided that he hates insects, bugs, and all creatures alike them... From all sizes! The bigger they were the more hated they were. Still everything was more pleasant then before and although the insects were alive it still was better then the deathly silence that the black coach left. Nysard would rather hear the buzz of tens of thousands of insects then trod in the path of the black coach again in the eerie silence. Nysard looked at Hiernrick the hunter, first he was a stranger and now he was a guide, he wondered when Hienrick will become a friend if that was possible at all.

They continued down the rocky path. Nysard blessed the silence around them, it gave him time to rest as his horse went forward but as much as he wanted he could not rest, his stomach wont let him. Grumbling loudly for food his stomach complained. "*Silence!*", Nysard muttered to his stomach. It was to late, Hienrick heard the grumbling and turned around to look an Nysard, the stranger reached into one of his bags and after searching for a bit he flashed something out from there. Nysard looked and saw a shiny and red apple, it looked so tasty and he could not take his eyes from it. The stranger threw the apple to Nysard which did not expect it and nearly failed to catch it. In the end he managed to capture the apple and with lust and happiness he took a fairly large bite. The taste was wonderful still he knew that it wont be enough and that they will have to find some real food later on. After reaching to about half of the apple he remembered that his horse might be hungry also and he gave it to his horse who quickly snapped it from his hand, nearly biting off Nysard's hand in the process. Smiling Nysard continued to ride as he saw the hunter move to Kai and talking to him.

They continued riding and it seemed endless. Nysard did not like riding so much, he felt like he is slacking and he never liked being inactive, he had to do something but before he thought of something to do the pain returned, slightly easier then before but still it hurt quite a bit. Nysard rubbed his hand against the hurt spot, he tried to ease up the pain but with no luck. Then again, Hienrick turned to Nysard, it was strange, as Nysard did no noise at all, it looked like the stranger could feel what he was doing. The hunter looked at him and again searched through one of his bags and quickly fished out a vial. he then turned his horse around and moved to Nysard's direction handing him the vial, whatever was inside it, it was liquid and it did not look quite healthy. The vial was purple and because of it he could not see whats the color of the liquid inside. Hienrick told Nysard that he should drink that, it would ease the pain and speed up the healing process and that he bought it from an apothecary during his last venture to huny down goblins and that it is very useful. He also said that after Nysard was done with the potion that he should give some to his friend, pointing at Aldegar. His wound were far more grave then Nysard's wounds. He drank a quarter of the bottle and then moved to Aldegar and gave him the rest of the vial and said, _*"Take this, I believe that it will speed your healing*_.", Aldegar looked suspiciously at him. Nysard knew that he did not trust the hunter Hienrick so he lied and said, "_*It was a gift from my father. he said that it helped him once and if I would get wounded badly I should use it*_." After giving Aldegar the bottle he moved back to his place and continued riding, he did not care what Aldegar did with it. 

They continued riding for some time, it was completely silent. They still were shocked from yesterday's events. At least that was the reason for Nysard, he was also worried as hell about his sister. No one tried to break the ice until after some time Hienrick coughed several times to get everyone's attention. He looked at them, tilting his head towards them and asking them to tell him what they know about the threat which they are facing, he wanted to know what do they know about vampires. He wanted to know everything that they knew, from known facts to just myths. He also reminded them that he said that he would be training them how to fight, he said that he will do that next time the camp. "_*I only heard stories about vampires, my father used to tell me stories about vampires. He said that they burned in the sun and that they could walk on any kind of surface. Also he said that during day they need to sleep to regain their strength and that they are vulnerable to silver weapons. Thats all I heard...*_", Nysard said and waited for everyone else to talk.


----------



## deathbringer

She had slept... pleasant dreams had flittered through her mind, warmth had seeped through her body, the warmth of a meadow... a dog curled upon her chest, a sheep in her arms.... warm furry fuzzy. Something nuzzled her toes.... a unicorn... beautiful and silver it gambled playfully its hard nose tapping rythmically against her foot. 

The dream shifted, the unicorns head bobbing in some gross parallel distorted and unnatural as it attempted to meld the interruption into coherence, to hold her within the chasm of dreams. Yet to no avail she was sliding away, the images and the warmth tumbling away from her, her eyes snapping open to find the hunters weather beaten form.

He nodded slowly as she awoke,the blankets around her falling away, a wide yawn slashing across her delicate features as she sat up, long fingers running through her sleep tangled tresses.

The camp was a hive of activity, the others flitting and she stood quickly ashamed at her tardiness, at her lack of help, that she was but a burden upon the others, that none had chosen to use her skills. Indeed Heinrick presented potions and ointments to the wounded like candy... then why... why was she here?

She could be at home in a soft bed, feather matresses and thick blankets... what was her purpose?

Did they hate her... see no use for her... had she fouled up so quickly

Bah she had more pressing matters to attend to than musing over bitter possibilities. 

Pulling a heavy woolen cloak around her she turned her attention to the horse that stood, head down before her.

A ckuck of her tongue and the smooth running of her hands over her sleek coat caused a small contented whinny and she pulled an apple from her pack, taking a flurry of small bites she offered the rest to the horse. The mighty teeth bit down and she smiled as it continued to chomp down, mixing the meal with small bites of grass upon the ground.

At least someone had no worries. Quickly she rolled up the blankets into a tight ball tieing them to her bundle as the dawn light broke, shattered through the clouds in a shower of red and gold streaks.
Breathtaking, the red dawn.

a new sight.... a new experience... the reason she came.

_______________________________________________

They had been riding for hours when he turned to them with words of war and death. The monster, he was all blood and guts, death and war. Oh he needed the mothers guidance, needed to be brought back to the mothers womb.

His hands were stained dripping with the blood of the dead, it ran in rivers as screams, howling screams of pain, the shrieks of the living he had brought to the land of the damned.

Quandry... problem

The mother despised violence.. loathed the pain and anguish it caused upon living things, yet how else would they rescue those that had been taken, without battle how would the intolerable evil go unchecked?

How would they prevent suffering at the hands of the vampires?

"oh mother lend me your wisdom" she muttered between hushed lips. The order of the bleeding heart discouraged violence against a living thing. Damn those followers of Ulric, a man she now followed.

Yet there was the loophole, against a living thing?

Was such evil truly living?

Did the satanic stain upon there souls mean they deserved to live, did that give her the right to play god and cause harm to them?

Biting upon her lip the quandry tore at her heart as the conversation continued. Try as she might... she could not block the words... couldnt not stop herself from watching the others as they talked... absorbing the knowledge with unscrupulous greed

Oh mother she could not deny herself... she wanted to cause them harm


----------



## Angel of Blood

Hienrick slowed his horse down to bring it alongside Kais as he rode up to him and replied "Yes there will be a place to gather some more supplies which is a few days away from here, but the question is: will your own supplies and the others be enough to keep you well fed by the time we get there?" before reaching into his bag and throwing something at Kai. Kai barely registered that Hienrick had thrown something, nevermind straight at him, he reacted just fast enough to catch the object as it flew past. 

He looked down to see a fresh green apple, how Heinrick had come across such a fresh apple didn't matter to Kai, it looked like the most delicous thing he had ever seen. He was torn between eating it now or saving it for later, he was halfway to putting it back into his bag when his stomach audibly rumbled again and changed his mind. He took a deep first bite of the apple, juice from it dribling down his chin onto the stubble starting to grow there, greedily he took another few bites. He wanted to eat it all then, but looking around the others were all probably quite hungry aswell. Kiera in particular looked crestfallen and lost in thought.

Slowing down his horse to come alongside Kiera, he waved a hand infront of her and said "Hey, you awake in there?" with a smile. "You look lost in thought, something on your mind?" he waited to listen to her reply then handed her the rest of the apple and said "It could be worse you know? We could have been off chasing vampires"

Perhaps hearing this, Hienrick adressed the group and said "Lets see what you all know about what we are facing. I want all of you to tell me what you know about vampires, even if they are just fairy tales that you have been told as i can tell you what is right and wrong about what you have been told. I also said ill be training you all how to fight, that i will do next time we make camp later on tonight, so i suggest all trying to save as much energy until then."

"I only heard stories about vampires, my father used to tell me stories about vampires. He said that they burned in the sun and that they could walk on any kind of surface. Also he said that during day they need to sleep to regain their strength and that they are vulnerable to silver weapons. Thats all I heard..." Nysard said quickly.

Kai nodded "I have heard some of these things too. I've heard they can only be killed by a wooden stake to the heart, that they turn into massive bats or other creatures of the night, thy live for thousands of years and will explode into ash if staked, that they caannot stand garlic....." He trailed off rather sheepishly at the last point, realising it sounded a bit absurd and decided to listen to the others instead.


----------



## Euphrati

The soft warble of bird song greeted her ears as the pale warmth of the morning sun slid between the boughs of the trees lining the path. The rising light seemed to sweep away the pall of death, for every moment they traveled saw more life within the forest around the party though a faint sense of darkness seemed to cling to each leaf like fine film of dust. They had ridden in leaden silence for the most part; Guinevere’s rocking gait and the hypnotic clopping of her hooves had Dyanah nearly dozing in the saddle as she watched the mule’s ears flick languidly as a fat-bodied fly sought to land upon them.

When the mule gave a toss of her head, dancing to the side as a dark form wheeled around next to her, Dyanah was left scrambling for the reins and blinking away the numb haze that had pulled itself over her thoughts. Something weighted landed in her lap as Dyanah looked up to see the Hunter looking back down at her from the shadow of his wide-brimmed hat, a soft smile touched his lips that drew a involuntary one in return before Dyanah broke eye contact with an uncertain flush colouring her cheeks to look down at the small pack of sable hued leather that was nestled before her in the saddle. Hienrick’s voice was low as he spoke before touching his heels to the ebony flanks of his mount and taking his place back at the head of the line.

Dyanah lifted the pack hesitantly before tugging the bindings loose and peering inside. The polished skins of two green apples winked up at her, a small vial of emerald glass barely visible between the two plump fruits. She cautiously reached inside, fishing the vial out and holding it before her across the palm of her hand. It had to be a healing potion of some sort and Dyanah’s eyes widened at the gift. The vial was easily worth its weight in silver coin and she looked up to see that the Hunter had given a similar item to Nysard along with apples to all but Aldegar whose expression had not shifted from the untrusting glower it had worn since the attack the night before.

Dyanah swallowed and winced at the ache that followed the action, confusion tugging at the corners of her thoughts concerning the strange Hunter. It had only been mere hours before that the man had expressed callous indifference to the party’s wellbeing, now he was sharing expensive potions and food with them. Dyanah looked down at the bottle in her palm for a moment before unstoppering it with a gentle tug. _Perhaps he was more injured than he would like us to know last night; he seems far less distant in the light of day._

She sniffed the bottle gingerly as the thought coiled from her mind, wrinkling her nose at the pungently acidic scent that the fluid contained within released. Admittedly she had smelled, and even brewed, worse scented unguents in her trails as an apprentice to her departed master, so the vial’s contents were not as unpleasant as Dyanah knew they could have been. Even so, she made a point to breathe only through her mouth as she rubbed a measure of the liquid into the tender bruise that was her throat. The effect was a strange cooling numbness, both grateful and unnerving at the same time. Quickly, she placed the opening of the bottle against her lips and tipped it back, fighting to keep from gagging at the bitter taste of the concoction. It was a long moment before she could speak again as a fit of nausea threatened to unseat her from Guinevere’s broad back, the mule’s swaying gait suddenly becoming anything but relaxing as Dyanah clung to the saddle horn and squeezed her eyes shut against the queasiness until it subsided.

Carefully replacing the stopper and slipping the bottle into a small pouch at her side, Dyanah lifted free one of the apples in the desire to remove the lingering taste of the potion from her mouth. It was a pale green and perfectly firm. Dyanah took a cautious bite, feeling the skin break with a delicious snap under her teeth and the pleasurably tart crunch of the flesh was something she had not expected. She took slow, deliberate bites of the fruit, chewing each mouthful with a watchful eye upon the back of the Hunter as her mind turned over the contradictions the man presented.

She had finished the apple, eating everything but the stem and seeds, when the Hunter had turned to the party again and cleared his throat to gain the wandering attentions. Dyanah listened to the others speak, Nysard and Kai relating what they knew of vampyres, before speaking into the silence that fell after Kai’s words,

‘There was a story my Da told me as a little, about a young princess and a creature he called a Lah’Mia that looked like a stunningly beautiful woman on the outside but was really a twisted monster within. The creature came to the castle’s gate on the eve of a storm in the guise of a lost traveler, the princess tried to turn her away but a guardsman heard the woman’s weeping and insisted that she come inside to sit by the fire. The tale said that the Lah’Mia could not enter a dwelling unless invited in, but once invited could come and go like a wisp of breath whenever it pleased. The creature had heard of the princess’ beauty and had come to see for itself, as it was jealous of true beauty for its own was only a falsehood to hide the darkness within. The creature flew into a rage at the sight of the princess, throwing off its guise and turning the castle guards upon the young woman with its foul magicks before turning into a huge black carrion bird and carrying the screaming girl off in its claws,’

Dyanah paused, chewing her lip as she recalled the tale,

‘The King and Queen were frantic; vowing that whoever saved the princess would be rewarded with their heart’s desire. Many brave knights tried and failed, for the Lah’Mia lived in a palace of darkness that had countless creatures of the night guarding its gates. It was the loyal young handmaiden to the princess that finally defeated the creature in the end; for the Lah’Mia could not affect her as it had the knights because it had no control over women. Using a bow of ash wood strung with a silver cord and an arrow made from a branch of wild rose that was fletched with feathers from a white swan that lived in the high temple’s garden pond, the handmaiden struck the creature through the heart and then held a silver mirror before it to show the truth of its evil. The creature turned to ash at the sight of itself and with its death the darkness was dispelled…’

Dyanah trailed off at the end of the tale, leaving out the curse the Lah'Mia had put on the beautiful, but spoiled and selfish, princess and the monster that she became in her anger at having been rescued by her lowly handmaiden and not a handsome young prince. The princess attacks her handmaiden, only to be slain by a young prince who had come to rescue her but can now see her for the monster she really is. The prince then carries off the handmaiden, the young woman's heroic loyalty and quiet beauty shining in the wake of such darkness.


----------



## darkreever

Riding onward, that feeling of death and evil slowly faded away, life and calm returning to the forest. If only it could come back to him so easily, if only Kirsten could return to him like the sun does to the day. The life of the forest did nothing to help the farmhand, in the end it only did the opposite and he had to grit his teeth to avoid showing much of anything. Aldegar prayed for her safety, and more importantly that he would get to her soon.

_"That is the result of the black coaches black magical aura. As I explained last night it kills anything that is weak along the way, luckily for us in day light hours that aura disappears meaning that as we travel there will alternating patches of living and dead ground as it changes from night to day and back again."_ The stranger called back to him, Aldegar merely spitting on the ground as his reply. Of course this bastard would have an answer to every question. This was all his doing so why not try and soothe anyone he could and get them when their guard was down? That’s how his ma had told of the real monsters, the ones that looked like a friend or guide but were much, much worse.


_"Take this, I believe that it will speed your healing."_ Nysard called out to him and Aldegar picked his head up. His friend offered him a strange vial of liquid; Aldeg.ar simply stared at it, deciding what to do. If it did what Nysard said, than he could most definitely do with getting rid of the pain, but where did he get it from? As if guessing his thoughts, Nysard answered the question on his mind. _"It was a gift from my father. He said that it helped him once and if I would get wounded badly I should use it."_ That settled things, without pause Aldegar took the vial from Nysard. Taking a swig of the liquid, he had to try hard not to throw up; by the gods did this taste horrid!

As he did this, the stranger began coughing and Aldegar immediately put a hand on his axe. Was that bastard dieing on them, had his evil masters had enough of him because he had failed or something? _"Lets see what you all know about what we are facing. I want all of you to tell me what you know about vampires, even if they are just fairy tales that you have been as I can tell you what is right and wrong about what you have been told. I also said I'll be training you all how to fight, that I will do next time we make camp later on tonight, so I suggest all trying to save up as much energy until then."_ He suddenly said to everyone. Train them? Hah that would be a good one! Despite his thoughts, Aldegar remained silent while the others spoke; nodding his head when Dyanah told her tale. Ma had told him something similar many seasons ago when he was but a boy.


----------



## revan4559

Everyone: Hienrick listen's to each of you tell him what you know about vampires from the tales that you have been told and lets out a sigh. "_Some of what you have been told is correct, but still alot of it is wrong. Firstly you are all correct in thinking that Vampire's burn in the sun because they do. They can walk on most kind of surface's with ease like ice without having any trouble, but they cant walk on water._". After a few moments Hienrick stops talking and reaches up and removes his hat, letting the group see his facial feature's for the first time since they met last night. 
Hienrick has a sculpted face with unblemished skin, pale as fine marble, more fit for a statue of a young god in the high temple than anything living. High cheekbones and cold, grey eyes that speak of the arrogance of noble blood look out from behind a mane of raven-wing hair that would be the envy of any fair lady. The Hunter carries himself with a air of someone who has never gone wanting, his exotic features and accent mark him as possibly from the lands to the south. Cold, mountainous regions with dark castles nestled upon icy peaks and nobility whose blood is as blue as the skies above. A flash of sunlight strikes a ring upon his left hand as he causally tucks a strand of midnight hair behind his ear. The ring is heavy platinum, with intricate scroll-work too fine to make out at a distance. A gem the colour of a moon-less night is set in its peak, the flowing gold monogram of two letters, HS, break its gleaming surface. It is beyond doubt a signet ring of some sort, the mark of title.
Hienrick then continues on with correcting what they know about vampires. _"Silver is rather un-affective against vampire's, silver more commonly affects werewolves but some myths and stories mix them up, but you are also correct in thinking that they need to sleep during the day, but its mainly out of trying to pass the time until nightfall. Staking a vampire wont out rightly kill them, but it will paralyze them, the only real way to truly kill a vampire is to remove their head, set them on fire or push them into direct sunlight."_ Hienrick then turns his head to look at Dyanah as she tells her story and gives a small grin. _"Well Miss Dyanah, your story could be about A vampire but the only thing i can find wrong with it is that vampire's can come and go as they please, invited or not."_ with that Hienrick then turns back to look straight ahead down the road.

Aldegar: The potion does much to ease the aching pain in your side, though the foul taste lingers on the back of your tongue though you are unsure if it is solely the remnants of the liquid or having to listen to the smug responses of this so-called Hunter Hienrick as he lords over the party from the back of that coal-black horse of his. The back of your neck prickles when he casts a glance your way. His appearance is far too perfect, too handsome and unblemished with a haughty fey-ness of nobility, every bit the image of the pompous prince-ling who has never known less than indulgence. As your mind paints a picture of this conceited stranger a thought rises from the mire of your annoyance- What would Kristen think about this stranger? You have heard her speak before about girlish day-dreams of someday being a princess. Eating nothing but the finest foods and richest wines- having a court of maidens that would attend to her in giggling bowers while they embroidered fine silks for her dresses and, of course, you as her handsome prince. Yet, you now ride beside a man whose darkly exotic looks are the very thing young girls whisper about and, for all you know; this stranger is of noble blood. Would Kristen ever been satisfied with a simple farmhand after being rescued by the likes of a man like that?

Everyone: To make it easier to talk to the ground as he is infront, Hienrick takes both of his feet out of his stirrups, lets go of the reins of his horse, places both hands on his saddle before somehow managing to lift up of his legs and does a full one-eighty turn to face the group before letting his left leg return to the side of his mount and crossing his right leg over his left thigh before proceeding to reach into one of his many bags and removes a deep red apple for himself and takes a bite out of it before turning his attention to Nysard.

Nysard: The hunter called Hienrick, after turning all the way around in his saddle focus's his attention on you before he starts speaking. "So your name is Nysard is it not? What i would like to know is who exactly those young girls, who we are going to rescue are. As Miss Dyanah has only told me what she wishes me to help rescue her father, which i assume was the one driving the black coach. Along with anything that you think is special about them that warrants a vampire wishing to steal them away, as the only reason i can think of a vampire taking them is if they wish them to be their servants or simply a meal to feed upon while they travel to where ever they are going."

Kai: As the hunter talks to Nysard, your gaze is drawn to the dual pistols crossed across the front of his chest and the very strange sword that is sheathed on his left hip. Of the three weapon's the sword is the strangest of the three as it appears not to be made of normal iron or steel but of a metal that is similar to silver, but to your knowledge silver is too weak a metal to be used in the form of weapons other than when it comes to fighting a Werewolf. Maybe you should ask the hunter Hienrick what exactly his sword is made of and where he got it from? A weapon such as that must be extremely rare so it most have a very interesting and unique history behind it.

Dyanah: While Hienrick continues to talk to Nysard, you can see his feature's fully for the first time since last night when you were talking to him. Last night he may of looked very eerie and un-nerving because of the baleful glow of the moons Mannslieb and Moorslieb, but in the light of day he looks as if be truly belongs in a fairy tale where he should be rescuing princess's from high towers or defeating dragons. How ironic that he is indeed helping you and your friends rescue those closest to all of you. There is one thing that unsettles you about this hunter called Hienrick, even though you know his name and his so called job, he is still a complete mystery to you, he has fine clothes and elegant weapons, he claims to be older than he looks which could be down to fine living, and he seems to have a rather odd understanding of the force's of darkness. You must have many questions you wish to ask him, but will he answer them? and do you wish to ask them with the rest of the group around or do what you did last night and pull him aside to ask him?

Keira: As the hunter corrects everyone on what they know about vampires, you soak up all the knowledge at what he has to offer as everything you know about vampire's will help fight them. Clearly the one called Hienrick knows more than he is letting on so you could ask him to tell you everything he knows about vampire's that will greatly increase your own knowledge of them. But for now he is talking to Nysard and everyone else appears to be deep in thought as they travel along the road. Before you you even realize somehow the hunter has completely turns in his saddle and is now facing the group giving you a chance to see what the hunter fully looks like without his hat on.

Maxim: After waking up at the temple and hearing the group has set without you to go and follow some strange and evil looking black coach, you move as fast as you can to the stable's after gathering up what meager supplies you can, and steal a horse before setting off at full speed after the group, it takes you a good portion of the morning to catch up with the group where you can see: Aldegar, Nysard, Kai, Keira, and Dyanah all following the strange man from last night. The man has removed his hat and is somehow sitting on his saddle facing the group not paying attention to where he is going along with eating and apple while talking with Nysard. You can see that Aldegar doesn't look very happy with having to travel with this strange. Maybe you should ask Kai, Dyanah, Keira or Aldegar what is really going on.

OOC: CommissarHorn has decided to re-join the roleplay so i hope he has fun. Sorry for late update had writers block yesterday.


----------



## komanko

Nysard listened to everyone sharing their knowledge and stories about vampires. Then Dyanah spoke, she told them a story or a legend, no one can trace the origin of that anymore. When she spoke everyone were silent eager to hear the story of old. Nysard listened, he never heard that story and it was interesting. When she finished everyone kept silent for a moment and then Hienrick the stranger spoke, _*"Some of what you have been told is correct, but still a lot of it is wrong. Firstly you are all correct in thinking that Vampire's burn in the sun because they do. They can walk on most kind of surface's with ease like ice without having any trouble, but they can’t walk on water." *_That was interesting, Nysard didn’t actually thing that those stories were true maybe when his parents used to say that every story has a core of truth in it they were referring to this. Furthermore it appeared that what his father told him was correct and it got him thinking if he was just making those stories up or he knew something yet this question would remain unanswered. The memory of his family made him depressed and downed his mood but he tried not to show it. After Hienrick finished talking he reached to his hat and removed it. For the first time ever since they started traveling with the stranger they saw his face and facial features. Nysard looked at the hunter and evaluated him, he knew that by his sister’s standards Hienrick would be considered as a prince on a white horse if he came to rescue her, thus Nysard could not help but wonder how Aldegar felt about it and unwillingly he stared at him for a couple of seconds. The stranger quickly continued speaking correcting them on the mistakes they made._* “Silver is rather un-affective against vampire's, silver more commonly affects werewolves but some myths and stories mix them up, but you are also correct in thinking that they need to sleep during the day, but its mainly out of trying to pass the time until nightfall. Staking a vampire wont out rightly kill them, but it will paralyze them, the only real way to truly kill a vampire is to remove their head, set them on fire or push them into direct sunlight."*_, he said. Silver had no effect on vampires apparently, it was a good thing, this will make killing the vampires easier as now they don’t have to worry about getting silver weapons because Nysard could hardly imagine any of them except maybe Hienrick to have enough gold for it. Hienrick mentioned werewolves, Nysard made himself a note to ask the stranger about them later, the memory of last night’s dream popped back into his head, maybe it was a sign of a sort and the hunter would be able to help him understand it. Nysard decided that if they will be going to kill the vampires as they are planning it will be easier to push them into sunlight then decapitate them as they were powerful foes… Then Hienrick referred to Dyanah’s story, he said that the Lah’Mia could be a vampire but the only exception would be the fact that vampires can come and go to anywhere invited or not. He finished speaking and turned back to the road, watching it, it was like he saw something that they did not.

They all continued riding for awhile until Hienrick suddenly let go of his reins and somehow managed to turn himself to face the group which was behind him. He quickly fixed his sight at Nysard and staring at him for a moment while taking out an apple from his bag and taking a bite from it. _*"So your name is Nysard is it not? What i would like to know is who exactly those young girls, who we are going to rescue are. As Miss Dyanah has only told me what she wishes me to help rescue her father, which i assume was the one driving the black coach. Along with anything that you think is special about them that warrants a vampire wishing to steal them away, as the only reason i can think of a vampire taking them is if they wish them to be their servants or simply a meal to feed upon while they travel to where ever they are going."*_, he said. Looking at Hienrick for a moment Nysard evaluated if he can be trusted, he had no reason to not trust him as he helped them ever since they went out of the village so he sighed and then spoke. _*"Those two young girls are my sister Kristen and Kai's sister Jenna. I guessed that Dyanah's father was the driver as well but I did not recognize him under the cover of night. I really can't think of anything useful to say that might make a vampire kidnap our sisters, I know that Kristen have been having bad dreams for a while but I don't know if that has to do something with vampires. Also it came to my attention that my sister was planning to run away with Aldegar but I don't believe that this helps you either. About Kai's sister I really have no idea, I did not meet with her too much and when I did meet her we just exchanged greetings and continued each in his own path. I wanted to ask you about something, you mentioned werewolves before. Can you tell me about them? I'm bringing this subject up because last night I was dreaming and in my dream I was a werewolf which is kind of worrying me. Can this dream have any meaning?", Nysard watched Hienrick while he spoke and when he finished he continued watching him to see if he kind find anything unusual but also he listened closely to his replay to Nysard's question.*_


----------



## deathbringer

He left her breathless, there was a deft perfection, to the lines and contours of his face, a beautiful subtlety to the way his hair flowed in midnight rivers across the pure whiteness of his face. She ate him up with her eyes, the small white pillars of her teeth clamping nervously upon her lip as her hand twisted in the long blonde tresses that flowed down her back.

She wanted to say something, something clever, something knowledgeable, but her tongue was fused to the roof her mouth, her throat tight, her mind blank.

Her eyes flitted to the ring, the beautiful coldness of the metal, the lusting glow of the stone within its core as the sunlight danced upon it, toyed with its beauty and entwined with it.

The deep groves of the letters rejected the light, the signet grandious, the mark of lords and ladies of palaces and romantic dreams. His voice echoed around her, enveloped her in a cacoon of gentle delight, the knowledge and wisdom in his words making her desperate, ready to cry out, beg him to continue. To tell her all, anything and everything.

She could feel them building, writhing within her stomach, butterfliess scratching their wings against her belly, fighting to get out.

Then they died. 

A second glance, a glance at the full picture, the arrogance that danced behind those cold grey eyes, glacial beauty, cold devoid of warmth, of romance, of love.

Dead eyes

Lifeless eyes

He may be a Lord, yet he was no knight, his battered hat and travel worn clothes.

She wanted to be swept away, to be courted and romanced, swept in the strong arms of her fantasy paramour. He was good looking, yet he was winter, beautiful, pale his features intricate and fascinating but they were icy.

Oh so cold...

Involuntarily she shivered.

She was glad when those eyes left her and the hunter spun to focus once more upon the road ahead.

Slowly she turned to kai who was riding closest to her, and who was glancing at her in some concern

She flashed a small smile at him

"Don't worry. I'm just not used to being outdoors. This is the first time I have been more than 1000 paces from the temple. It's nerve racking in its way, exciting in another. How are you feeling?"

She smiled inclining her head towards him, meaning his wound... not seeking reassurance... definitely not reassurance...


----------



## darkreever

"_Some of what you have been told is correct, but still alot of it is wrong. Firstly you are all correct in thinking that Vampire's burn in the sun because they do. They can walk on most kind of surface's with ease like ice without having any trouble, but they cant walk on water._" The stranger declared after the last of the group answered him. Aldegar had to really try to not ride up to the man and strike him. It’s one thing to bring facts to light, but there was no reason behind the talking down to the lot of them! After finishing his ‘explanation’, the stranger removes his hat, again revealing a pampered face that screamed noble or high born or something. Most eyecatching though was the skin, pale and light, as if the man had never seen a day’s hard work in all his life, or was near death even.

Sunlight catches off a ring on the strangers hand, looking at the thing only made Aldegar’s blood boil more. It was intricate, probably made of some valuable items and worth more than he and his pa could hope to earn from harvest in ten seasons. Bastard nobles every last one of them, where had the baron of the lands been when one of the villages under his rule had been attacked likely because of this very man?
_"Silver is rather un-affective against vampire's, silver more commonly affects werewolves but some myths and stories mix them up, but you are also correct in thinking that they need to sleep during the day, but its mainly out of trying to pass the time until nightfall. Staking a vampire wont out rightly kill them, but it will paralyze them, the only real way to truly kill a vampire is to remove their head, set them on fire or push them into direct sunlight."_ The stranger continues after a time, you could almost feel the smug smile he was hiding.

Then the man begins to say something to Dyanah and Aldegar immediately turns away. Every fiber in his being screamed that these women should not be with them, that they would be a hindrance in the end and that they might very well get someone killed. The more he thought about it though, the more he could not deny that in Dyanah’s place, he would do the same. Hell that’s just what he was doing for Kirsten, the only thing he truly had left in this world.

Pushing his horse to Dyanah, Aldegar finally made a decision that made him feel uneasy. _“I still don’t think you should have come with us.”_ He said while leaning in closer. _“But I would do the same thing for my Pa if he still lived.”_ Aldegar added. _“At least your family still yet lives, you did not find their burned bodies.”_


----------



## Angel of Blood

"Some of what you have been told is correct, but still alot of it is wrong. Firstly you are all correct in thinking that Vampire's burn in the sun because they do. They can walk on most kind of surface's with ease like ice without having any trouble, but they cant walk on water." He paused to take off his hate, throwing his startling features into the proper light of day for maybe the first time and then continued "Silver is rather un-affective against vampire's, silver more commonly affects werewolves but some myths and stories mix them up, but you are also correct in thinking that they need to sleep during the day, but its mainly out of trying to pass the time until nightfall. Staking a vampire wont out rightly kill them, but it will paralyze them, the only real way to truly kill a vampire is to remove their head, set them on fire or push them into direct sunlight." 

Kai reflected on these points for a moment, trying to take in all the details of vampire Hienrick had given them and his strange appearence. But more than anything he couldn't shake that feeling he had got since the attack. Hienrick was hiding something.

His original suspicions came back to the surface. His arrival in the village only moments before the attack, his skill at arms when taking on the beastman alone, answering the challenge of a mighty minotaur with glee and now his seemingly extensive knowledge of the creatures of darkness, his features and equipment. But try as he might he couldn't make a connection or put a finger on what it. 

He glanced over to Kiera who still seemed to be gazing intently at Hienrick, at first with a look of possible admiration, but then it subtly changed to a more worried look. She snapped out of this trance and look over at Kai and flashed him a smile and said "Don't worry. I'm just not used to being outdoors. This is the first time I have been more than 1000 paces from the temple. It's nerve racking in its way, exciting in another. How are you feeling?"

He wasn't entirely convinced by her excuse, but let it go for the moment before replying "Must be strange to leave the temple then? Were you obligated to stay there all those years, or was it a choice you made yourself?" He waited to hear her answer before continuing "How do i feel?" He thought about telling her about his suspicous feelings for Hienrick but decided to keep them to himself for now "I think that Hie...........I'm fine, just still a little taken aback by the recent events" He gave her a reassuring smile before going to ride alongside Hienrick once again.

He took in Hienricks equipment again, noticing a pair of pistols strapped across his chest first. He had never used a pistol or any blackpowder weapon in his life, and the idea of them fascinated him. But mostly he was drawn to the spectacular looking sword at his side, it looked to be made of silver, but he knew of no craftsman who could temper silver into a weapon, nevermind one so fine as this.

Kai went to ask him about the sword....


----------



## Euphrati

The Hunter had given a sigh after he heard their words, like a haughty master that found himself burdened by a class of lack-wit pupils, before correcting their tales with a curt indifference. Dyanah simply listened, absorbing the information with muted concentration. The events of the previous night coupled with the scant hours of fitful sleep left her mind feeling as if it had been wrapped in a layer of carded wool. And then the Hunter removed his shadowy hat.

_He didn’t look real. _

It was the first thought that clawed its way through the muddle of her mind as Dyanah fought to tear her eyes away from the Hunter’s features, feeling her cheeks colour as he turned a smile her direction before casually reversing himself in the saddle and focusing upon Nysard. With an effort of will, Dyanah locked her eyes on Guinevere’s long pair of grey, flicking ears as she tried to make sense of the coil of events. This Hunter, this stranger… this Hienrick Schlager who wore the signet of a noble-borne, looked every inch the heroic prince who was more suited to the realm of girlish daydreams than flesh and blood. 

_Yet, here he was riding before her._ 

Dyanah winced, a melancholy pain tinting her mood at the childish direction her thoughts had turned. Besides, when did the stories ever speak of the prince falling for the uninteresting daughter of a dishonoured farm worker over the beautiful maiden in distress? _Such things didn't happen._

Movement out the corner of Dyanah’s vision shook her attention free of the dejected path her thoughts had fallen into. Her amber eyes betrayed her uneasy and humiliation as the farmhand urged his mount next to her and leaned over to speak in forced tones. Despite the numbing potion the Hunter had given her, Dyanah felt her throat close painfully at Aldegar’s words and fought to keep tumbling emotions in check. She swallowed hard; glancing down at her hands, white knuckled upon the reins, before speaking in a husky whisper,

‘Perhaps that would have been better…’

She paused, meeting his dark gaze with raw grief written clearly in her eyes,

‘You are right, I should not be here.'

Dyanah fought past the knot in her gut,

'But what choice did I have? My Da is the only family I have ever known… I don’t remember my mother or even where I was borne. No one would care if he had been killed and I was the one taken. No one will care if I don’t come back… What honour does my Da have left? To be under the… spell… of those beasts?’


----------



## revan4559

Nysard: As you tell the hunter about your sister having strange dreams he merely raises a single eye brow in curiosity. He then continues to listen to you as you talk about your dream where you were a werewolf and his over all expression changes from his neutral face to some form of a frown before he answers. _"Well it could just be a dream in which case you dont have to worry about anything, unless of course sometime in your life you have been bitten by a werewolf or a wolf. Because if you have then you pose a serious threat to the safety to myself and the others in which." _The hunter draws one of his pistols and aims it straight at your forehead with a very casual look. _"I will put you down now like the dog you are, which in my experience would be merciful as i doubt you want to live a life where you are forced to change into a monster and kill all those closest to you? _Hienrick's index finger hovers over the trigger giving you a massive sense of fear and dread before he puts the pistol back in its holster. _"But until you prove that you are a werewolf then i shall assume that you are a normal young man. But if you do show signs of being a werewolf, i wont hesitate to kill you, is that understand?"_

Everyone: Should any of you be shocked by what the Hunter said to Nysard and pointing a pistol at his head, it appears that the hunter is far more cold that any of you first thought, but the only one of the group who has seen this side of the hunter is Dyanah as she had talked with the hunter last night where he then appeared to show his cold and uncaring side.

Keira: As Kai rides off to go ride next to the hunter you feel alot better knowing that atleast someone within this rag-tag group is making sure that your ok and you have someone to talk to, yet it then dawns on you that you dont really know any of the people you are traveling with, as you had spent most of your life living within the temple and barely leaving. So really for the most part you are traveling with a group of strangers you don't really know, so it is going to be a good idea to get to know them as you are traveling to where ever the hunter is taking you, that way you know should anything happen then they will help protect you as you aren't really a fighter.

Kai: As you ride up to the hunter Hienrick and ask him about his sword, he shifts his attention from Nysard to you and tilts his head slightly at your question before moving his right hand to his left hip where his sword is sheathed and draws it. The silver colour of the blade gleams with perfection, it has no blunt parts or notches from the fight last night and has an extremely elegant. The hunter looks over his sword before shifting it in his hands so the hilt is pointed at you, allowing you to take and hold it. If you take the sword then you can feel that is it very light and very well balanced, only after a few more moments does the Hunter Hienrick then decide to answer your question. _"You are correct in thinking that the blade is made of silver, Kai was it? because it is, but its not fully silver, its reinforced with another metal to make it stronger. You asked how i came across such a weapon? Well this weapon has been in my family for the last one-thousand years as such it is a family heirloom, one which is always given to the eldest son of the family, so me being the only son in my family means that it belongs to me. The blade itself was forged by the dwarves i think? for the original Hienrick Von Schlager. The reason why it was forged was to deal with the Vampires, Werewolves and undead that took over his homeland, the now cursed part of the empire, Sylvannia, which is where i myself, am from, i thought my appearance and accent would of given me away about where i come from, but i guess its rare to find Sylvannia's this far north.. I also have the feeling that is where we are following the vampires that took your sister to are going. Do you have any other questions?"_

Everyone: Only now does the Hunter called Hienrick Schlager reveal where he originates from, the cursed part of the empire, Sylvannia. You may or may not of heard the stories of this dark and miserable place where the creatures of the night, vampires, werewolves and undead dwell. It is also the reason why the hunter has his strange appear of pale skin and dark hair, as very little sunlight reaches the land of Sylvannia for sunlight is the bane of vampires so naturally they cast spells to keep it dark. It may also settle your uneasy feelings about why the Hunter has alot of dark knowledge about vampires.

Aldegar: Talking about having to burn the bodies of your entire family brings up a slight lump in your throat as you do you best to fight back the emotions that threaten to overwhelm you, so you use all of your will power to keep them at bay and remain strong in the faces of those who are around. If you look up from Dyanah you can see that the stranger has handed Kai his strange silver sword and is telling him about its history, but what may concern you more at the moment is how Dyanah is holding things together, because you remember that she said to you last night that she used to have feelings for you. How do you think she feels going with you to not only save her father, but also Kristen, the girl you love who Dyanah wanted to be, and you trampled her heart and feelings for you last night, you should feel very guilty about doing that and maybe apologize to her in some form or another.

Dyanah: As you talk to Aldegar about no-one caring about if you and/or your father returning the the village, you start to get the idea's that it may be better that once/if you manage to rescue him along with the two girls that have been taken, it may be wiser instead of returning to the village that you should go elsewhere for a clean and fresh start. Although that in itself poses problems as you and your father have little money which means you would be unable to buy a new home to live in unless you borrowed money from one of your friends, which is unlikely as they will not have much easier, leaving that if you needed money then maybe you could ask the Hunter Hienrick to lend you some? You quickly shakes the thoughts about the hunter out of your mind as you realize such a person would ever give you some money to get settled down...would it? Dismissing all of these thoughts for now you look up to see that the hunter has handed Kai his elegant silver sword, and is now staring directly at you with his head slightly tilted to one side as if he was confused about something you are doing or maybe trying to determine what you are thinking, but as usual his stare makes you feel slightly uneasy and your cheeks become slightly hot. The hunter then turns his attention to look at the sky before frowning at something in the sky.

Benepal: The hunter Hienrick moves about the group while on his horse talking to each person as they ask question, leaving you to ride on with the group in silence as any questions you might have at the moment have already been answered. Your horse is riding next to Nysard and Kai, maybe you should talk to either of them so you can get to know who you are traveling with abit better and try to form some sort of bond with the other group members?(sorry for the short one, didn't really have much to go on for you lately as you've been away for 2-3 updates).


----------



## deathbringer

There was a pistol to the young boys head in a flash and Kiera let out a sudden scream

"Dont" burst from behind her lips, she kicked her horse forward, no idea what she would do if she got there, but something, something that inolved something.

Then the pistol was away and a red flush burned over her face as she pulled her horse back feeling her neck shrinking, as her scream seemed to echo earily round the clearing.

Dont... dont...
The burden of her shame forced her to raise her hood as she endeavoured to hide and she continued on, slowing her horse to fall to the back of the group once more.

She listened... listened to the hunter and Kai's discussion of weapons feeling suddenly icy.

The hunter was so cold... inhumanely cold.. now this silver sword, a family airloom, Heinrich von Schlager..... sylvannia

sylvannia.

Kiera knew one thing about sylvannia. It was spoken of in hushed whispers, dissaproving glances came from the seniors when they spoke of it, even her own mother.. muttered a ward under her breath whenever she spoke its name.

God why had she never paid more attention to the outside world. She has read books, but books seemed to skip over the shit scared parts.

I mean it was the knights that rode out from the castle on strong white horses
She had a grey pony... with short stubby legs but an adorable face and the most darling pair of ears.... back to the point

With armour gleaming
Pretty white dress

Shining swords
She thought she had a knife somewhere... definitely blunt though

Yes she was far more suited to the damsel in distress that either stayed at the homestead and smiled or was found just about to be eaten and was conveniently saved. Yet here she was apparently doing the saving... she seemed to be on the wrong side of the picket fence here.

Oh god, this was not a good idea..maybe she should go back... i mean she couldn't fight.
She couldn't kill people, it was against the mothers code.
And she was dreaming of a knight in shining armour. 
There are a few probelms here
Yes but the knights only killed wild beasts and dragons and trolls and evil monsters
monsters are alive, the mother despises Ulric's bestial kin, that make war.
Thats different they only fought evil like nurgle.

She cursed and crossed herself quickly... aye the Mother despised the grandfathers evil of decay and death, she warded against it, was expected to fight against it.
Where to draw the line.. surely that was not the evil they should stand against... what about the evil that wrecked homes?
Should warriors fight that... yes but should she... hell not even should she could she?

her slender arms with a sword.. could she lift a sword?
Oh god... was she expected to fight.... this was a terrible idea... seriously.. terrible.
What had she expected... a picnic... the vampires to just give the kids back all smiles and rainbows.... vampires

A slight tremor up her spine... she hadn't expected vampires at all.

What had she expected?
Oh mother what am I doing here.
Healing, helping those that need help
Havent done much healing yet... lots of sleeping and thinking but not much healing
They didn't ask...
Do men ever
Shut up
They will need you to fight or else your just a burden
But mother should i fight
Without Ulric's warriors the temple would have burned and we would have been massacred... you would be dead.
So...
Oppose evil where you find it in whatever way you can, help those in distress.

"Then i have to fight" she whispered, "the others need me to fight."

She looked down at her hands balling it into a tiny fist.

Crap... she was going to be useless

If she was going to be useless she needed friends, Kai seemed nice enough, she wanted to talk to Dynah but she was in deep conversation with Aldegar and she hardly felt that intruding upon them would be received well.

That left benepal.... conversation starting... not her strong point.. not much experience... it hurts where was her particular speciality, yet hardly appropriate in this situation.

Did they have anything to talk about... anything?

He always asked for her when he came to the temple.. seemed to like her she guessed... a quick how are your wounds did they heal alright?

Best she could come up with.

Gently she drew up alongside him smiling nervously at him 

"How are your wounds did they heal alright?"

Score one to kiera


----------



## Samu3

A single droplet of sweat ran down Benepal’s cheek as the hot sun beat down on his now dry features. His horse was keeping pace with Kai and Nysard who were too busy with the Hunter to pay him any attention. Not that it bothered him he had always been the odd one out in a sense, back in the village his work was one of the things that he used to escape the problems of the outside world and he had spent most of his time in the dense forests around his home never making much contact with the other villagers. Not that it seemed to matter now considering how the vast majority of them were just butchered.

His thoughts were interrupted as a sudden cry erupted from the rear of the group and Keira burst forward on her horse. Throwing his attention toward the Hunter Benepal saw the gleaming image of Heinrich’s pistol in the sunlight, it was unfortunate however that it was aimed at Nysard’s forehead. Benepal’s first reaction was to reach for his bow; that is before he realized how much of an idiotic plan that was, the man did have two guns for a reason after all. But action wasn’t necessary within moment the pistol was holstered and the Hunter explained his reasoning to Nysard.

_"But until you prove that you are a werewolf then I shall assume that you are a normal young man. But if you do show signs of being a werewolf, I won’t hesitate to kill you, is that understand?"_

_Nysard, a werewolf?_ Benepal had heard stories of such tales but could it be true? And if it was then how was he not found out sooner? Surely the villagers would have to notice that many of their number disappear on the night of the full moon? Moving his hand away from his bow Benepal continued to ride on in silence, the Hunter had at least given him something to ponder.

The group seemed to put aside the events of the last few moments and continued to chat amongst each other. Kai addressed the hunter and Dyanah looked to be in some sort of secretive conversation with Aldegar. Which seemed off considering how much Benepal had thought they disliked each other, or so he had heard. 
Someone was approaching; the sound of Hooves pounding the dusty dirt track drew closer from behind him. 

"_How are your wounds did they heal alright?"_

Shifting his gaze away from the dirt track below he spotted Keira to his side, a nervous smile on her face as she address him. Benepal wasn’t quite sure what to say, what could he say? _How about those Beastman they were really something!_ No, that definitely wouldn’t work; maybe he should just say that his wounds healed fine and leave it at that? No, that wouldn’t do either if he was going to travel with these people he might as well try to earn their trust, it’s what his father would have done.


_“They healed well if a little scared, the pain is still lingering but if we can overcome a beastman attack then I have no doubt that a little pain can be ignored”_

Now what? Maybe he should ask her about the task ahead? Not good too worrying, start subtle.

_"This is your first time away from the temple is it? Maybe you could come hunting with me into the forest and I can show you some of the tricks of the trade? It’s hard having to survive without some of them.”_

Wait?... Did he just ask her to come hunting with him? He had never invited anybody to do that before it just sort came out in conversation. It was only then that what he had said fully hit him. She was a healer from the temple they loathed killing anything! How would she feel about him asking her if she wants to go shoot something for dinner? 

_Why have I got to be such a dam fool?_ He thought to himself

Trying to retreat a little deeper into the safety of his saddle he waited on her response.


----------



## deathbringer

Hunting.... was that a joke.. was he mocking her...

A look at is shrinking form told her it was not so, an innocent slip of the tongue, an honour in some way, for a hunter to offer to teach her his skills.

Yet she could not... it was forbidden

"I can't learn to hunt Benepal. It is forbidden by the laws of the mother to harm another living thing. As honoured as i am, and as much as i could find use in the skill with the bow, i cannot harm the living."


"Though in truth it is but another quandry upon the shoulders of morality for I am challenged by our task. Vampires are living are they not, evil yet living, should we harm them? treat them as we do the kindred of the evil grandfather, with disdain, battling the great enemy of pestilence and decay at every turn"

She sighed

"Who would know such a moral quandry would come from merely leaving the mother's bosom."

A weary smile split her delicate features

"yet who am i to burden you with the moral quandry of a silly girl, it is not the time for you to be burdened,"

Should she mention his family, offer comfort and consolation... no let him be ice let him hold his head high, jaw firm.


"When you no something is right yet everything you have been taught tells you it is wrong, should you still do it?" 

she whispered half to herself, half hoping benepal would hear her, that someone else would make the decision for her...


----------



## Samu3

_“I can’t learn to hunt Benepal. It is forbidden by the laws of the mother to harm another living thing. As honoured as I am, and as much as I could find use in the skill with the bow, I cannot harm the living. Though in truth it is but another quandary upon the shoulders of morality for I am challenged by our task. Vampires are living are they not, evil yet living, should we harm them? Treat them as we do the kindred of the evil grandfather, with disdain, battling the great enemy of pestilence and decay at every turn"_

Keira let out a sigh before continuing; Benepal took it a brief opportunity to regain his posture and sat upright once again on his horse.

_"Who would know such a moral quandary would come from merely leaving the mother's bosom?” She said before a weary smile crept its way into her features."Yet who am I to burden you with the moral quandary of a silly girl, it is not the time for you to be burdened,"_

Turning his head towards the sky Benepal ran a hand through his hair, part of him felt relief that she hadn’t become angered at what he said, the other was a feeling of dread it pained him to see people like this; troubled by their own conflicting beliefs why couldn’t the world just be so much simpler? But then she began to mutter something barely audible to Benepals ears.

_"When you know something is right yet everything you have been taught tells you it is wrong, should you still do it?"_

She was asking him a question that was meant for a philosopher, and Benepal knew for a fact that he had chosen to hunt to avoid such things, yet it held a certain meaning to it. Without his father he would have to be the one to answer such questions for himself, but were to begin?

_“When I was a smaller boy living back on my families’ old farmstead I once asked my father why men make war when we know that war only brings death in its wake… He looked at me for a long time, but then he pointed me over to the window where I could see the entire farm from and the hills rose in the background, which were covered in leafy green trees. Then he said to me, Son, men make war for this as he pointed to were my mother and older brothers were working the fields.”_

Benepal took a deep breath and wondered whether he should continue, but he had come this far so he might as well explain his meaning.

_“He told me that when men make war and when they go out to kill others that it’s never right, but he told me that without any war there could be no 'This', by which I’m sure he meant my family and our home. So it doesn’t matter whether killing the Vampire creatures is right, or wrong all that matters is that will strike again given the chance and we have to do what must be done to protect our own. What you have been taught is true, it may be wrong but it is necessary because letting these fiends live may be a greater crime then killing them ever could be.”_ 

Feeling like he had said enough Benepal turned to stare back at the road ahead maybe she would want to continue or maybe she might want to ponder what he had said.


----------



## deathbringer

(OOC: i think we'll keep this little chinwag going a little longer)

Kiera felt a smile blossom over her face, as Benepal's hesitant words pressed upon her ears. He was wiser than she had ever expected, his answers given with an honesty and integrity that radiated strength and belief in his message.

It was a glorious thing, that stretched the smile over her face till she beamed, the rising sun glowing over her golden hair, rippling across her suddenly carefree face.

"Perhaps hunting is not your only talent, sir. Your wisdom is greater than you give yourself credit for"

Suddenly the smile dissappeared replaced by a conviction, a hard determinition and icy coolness

"We have to fight, to stand up against evil, so no one else must face heartache, so no one else has to weep over there fallen kin."


Her little fist clenched, and the curling ball of fingers no longer seemed so pathetic so useless, driven by an innate conviction and a strength of mind

She turned the smile lighting her face once more and she beamed at the young boy beside her

"After this is done, what next, what next for you"


----------



## komanko

Nysard answered the strangers question about the kidnapped. When he told him about his sister’s weird dreams the hunter only raised an eye brow in curiosity, maybe it meant something but the hunter did not let out any sign that will give away what he thought about it. It was clearly visible that the hunter knows more then he tells them. Putting that away Nysard could notice with ease the fact that the hunger himself is much more then what he shows to them. He did act strangely, he had his own habits, and he knew about things that they could never hear in these parts, he was a curious fellow but for now this curiosity will remain unanswered. Nysard decided that he will ask the hunter if the fact that his sister had dreams will somehow affect the reasons for a vampire to kidnap her. He had to know that and if Hienrick wont tell him he will have to find out by himself…


After answering the hunter’s questions Nysard asked about his dream, this was a mistake, one that could have proven fatal. This made him realize that he better keep some things to himself rather then tell them to any passing stranger, this also taught him that Hienrick was not a friend as Nysard hoped earlier. Nysard could easily see the gleam in the hunter’s eyes when he mentioned werewolves. After he finished telling the hunter about his dream three seconds of silence passed in between them, the hunter probably weighted the options he have now. After those three seconds passed the sun fell on the Hienrick’s hand which Nysard could see was on one of the pistol’s grip and then he spoke with his expression changed to some kind of a frown, “Well it could just be a dream in which case you don’t have to worry about anything, unless of course sometime in your life you have been bitten by a werewolf or a wolf. Because if you have then you pose a serious threat to the safety to myself and the others in which."


“Damn…” Was all that Nysard managed to think off before the hunter’s lightning quick hand was set in front of Nysard’s face, looking again Nysard could see the pistol gripped in the hunters hand and that pistol was pointed directly into Nysard’s forehead. This was bad… He was shocked and could not bring himself to say anything, he was paralyzed in fear and he had the feeling that he will wet himself if this will continue. The frowned expression of the hunter’s face changed to a regular one, it seemed like he had no problem killing… Even if he was not sure that he is killing the right person. He seemed to be calm, too calm, it was easily seen that killing was his business and maybe he even enjoyed it. He then spoke, "I will put you down now like the dog you are which in my experience would be merciful as I doubt you want to live a life where you are forced to change into a monster and kill all those closest to you?” Nysard could already see his life passing in front of him, dying in the end as a beast he was not. Hienrick’s index finger hovered over the pistol’s trigger for a moment and the fear that Nysard felt could not be explained in words, this was probably the scariest thing he has ever faced and it was certainly no fun at all. “I… I… P…Please… Don’t.” Nysard muttered, praying for any of the existing gods to answer this prayer and give him his life back, to any god that was merciful enough to forgive the foolish. A second later a scream pierced the air, it was Kiera’s voice and he could hear a horse quickly galloping forward. In his heart Nysard laughed, he knew that what she would do will not matter as Hienrick only needs to press his index finger and Nysard’s life will probably spill on the ground along with large chunks of his brain. Tense moments passed, and it seemed to be an eternity but then with a sudden relief for Nysard the hunter finally put down his pistol. "But until you prove that you are a werewolf then i shall assume that you are a normal young man. But if you do show signs of being a werewolf, I won’t hesitate to kill you, is that understand?" Hienrick said and Nysard released a huge sigh from his lunges, it was his first near death experience and a touch with the bottoms of death was not nice at all yet it will steel him for the road a head and to the new things he will head and see. “T…Thank you, Hienrick… I understand… Your reasons make sense.” 


This experience with the hunter made Nysard understand how cold the man was, for a moment he even thought if the word man could describe Hienrick… They continued to ride and Nysard kept for himself still trying to gather himself from the meeting with death. He listened to the stranger who spoke with Kai right now; Kai asked him about his sword which he seemed to be really interested in. Nysard turned his gaze to the sword which they were speaking about, the strong sun reflected from it and made it glimmer, it was beauriful and even for an untrained eye it seemed magnificent and well made. The silver blade glimmered so strongly that it was hard to look at directly, in a further gaze Nysard could not find any blunt parts like he had on the axes he used to use while woodcutting. Either the hunter was taking good care of it or it had some kind of magic in it which kept it from losing durability and form. The sword which was drawn in Hienricks hand was indeed a sight to behold. A moment later he turned it, the hilt of the sword now faced Kai, and the hunter waited for him to pick it up. It was a great privilege, surely it was better then dying by the hunters hand… 


Only after a minute the hunter spoke, answering Kai’s question. “You are correct in thinking that the blade is made of silver, Kai was it? because it is, but its not fully silver, its reinforced with another metal to make it stronger. You asked how i came across such a weapon? Well this weapon has been in my family for the last one-thousand years as such it is a family heirloom, one which is always given to the eldest son of the family, so me being the only son in my family means that it belongs to me. The blade itself was forged by the dwarves i think? for the original Hienrick Von Schlager. The reason why it was forged was to deal with the Vampires, Werewolves and undead that took over his homeland, the now cursed part of the empire, Sylvannia, which is where i myself, am from, i thought my appearance and accent would of given me away about where i come from, but i guess its rare to find Sylvannia's this far north.. I also have the feeling that is where we are following the vampires that took your sister to are going. Do you have any other questions?" Nysard wanted to ask the hunter many things but he did not muster enough courage after the last unfriendly encounter. He decided to keep for himself. Still at least now he understood Hienrick’s reaction, he hailed from Sylvania, that place was like a hell on earth at least that’s what he heard from stories, and he believed that if the hunter was so cautious just with a small remark of a werewolf then it was probably even more dangerous then what the stories told. This also explained the hunter’s appearance and knowledge about the dark lore. 

Nysard kept quite for a while he did not want to engage in conversation with anyone, the last few days were hard on him and this “trip” to save his sister was not making it any easier. He did not know if the vampires struck before the beastmen, he did not know if Kristen even knew that their parents were dead… He tried to think off a way to explain it to her if she did not know. He had to protect her now as he was the only one from the family who can. He rode silently and written a mental note for himself to thank Kiera for her nice but unhelpful intervention while Hienrick was threatening his life. He did not know if she had a reason for it but still he had to thank her.


----------



## Samu3

_“After this is done, what next, what next for you?”_ Keira said as her smile beamed across to Benepal once more.

Bringing his hand up to his chin in a motion that looked as though he was stroking some sort of Imaginary beard Benepal pondered Keira’s question. When he had set off on this journey his thinking was being guided by a blind rage and an unsatisfied craving for revenge, now after his angry emotions have been buried for the time being the question seemed much less obvious and much more important. What sort of future did he have? He was the last of his family, with the exception of some strange uncle that lives in Sigmar knows were that his father had told him about. But he couldn’t even be sure of that, who was to say that he hasn’t been killed by some horrible means as well? It was then that a terrible thought managed to creep its way into his head, what if there is no after this? What if he, the last of his line didn’t even make it out of this one? No, he had to survive his entire bloodline might very well depend on him living to see an ‘After this’. 

_“I..am..not sure, I mean I have never been more alone in my life with no family to return to I guess I will have to follow this Hunter Heinrick around for a little while longer if he permits me. After a little while perhaps I will settle down somewhere nice and raise a family, or the army might be a career path I am more suited for.”_

Letting out a deep sigh Benepal realized he would just have to follow the flow of things and pray to Sigmar that he will take the right path.

_“What of your own destiny? I doubt you left the temple with your sister’s approval” _


----------



## darkreever

Though he did not have any words in response to her, Aldegar opened his mouth as if to say something more to Dyanah anyway. That is until movement ahead caught his eye, and when the farmhand looked up he saw the stranger pointing a pistol to Nysard’s head. _"I will put you down now like the dog you are, which in my experience would be merciful as i doubt you want to live a life where you are forced to change into a monster and kill all those closest to you?_ The bastard said without a hint of emotion in his voice. Without thought, without care, Aldegar’s vision locked on the man and his axe was in his hand as if it had flown there from his back with a mind of its own.

Aldegar tightened his grip on the reigns, about to charge forward in defense of his friend. The danger be damned! What kind of man would he be if he allowed his friend to be killed like this? How would he ever look Kirsten in the eye knowing he just sat there while her brother had been shot right before him? The farmhand began pulling on the reigns, but stopped as the stranger pulled the pistol away from Nysard. If he said something, it was lost to Aldegar, all he could hear was the pounding of his heart and breathing.

When he finally calmed down, Aldegar started to listen and caught most of what the man said. That he was not from here, that was painfully obvious; he was from whatever hell spewed forth those monsters that attacked the village. Sylvannia had been mentioned, that is was another part of the Empire. As far as the farmhand understood or cared it was some far-off land, like the ports where he had considered going or the capitol Altdorf. Beyond that, it was just another word without meaning to him, and he brushed it off as such, not thinking twice about it.

Looking back at Dyanah, what they had said to one another came back to the fore of his thoughts. The events of the night, the death of his family, they were all like knives to his gut and it took every ounce of his will to keep the pain of their loss at bay. Pushing those thoughts aside, another one came to him, Dyanah had said something to him, half forgotten in the rush of things. Had she truly confessed love for him, or at least care? He decided that for now, he would remain silent about it and get the truth from her when others were not around. If she did love him, then he did not want anyone else to see what happened, no one else needed to think bad of him over what was almost out of his control. 

_“What you said to me last night,”_ Aldegar finally began, _“is that also why you do this?”_ His words nearly a whisper. He truly hoped she sought her father, and did not come for him as well. There were many things that the young farmhand could cast aside or ignore, but a woman putting herself and others in danger in any part for him, that he could not.


----------



## Angel of Blood

OOC: Will retcon my previous post a bit to ask my question after the event with Nysard


Kai whilst fixated on the weapons missed what Hienrick was talking with Nysard about until he heard the hunters tone shift as he said "Because if you have then you pose a serious threat to the safety to myself and the others in which. "I will put you down now like the dog you are, which in my experience would be merciful as i doubt you want to live a life where you are forced to change into a monster and kill all those closest to you?" Drawing one of his pistols in a flash as he said this and aiming it squarely at Nysards head.

He heard Kiera let out a scream and shout "Don't!" Kai himself couldn't yell any word of warning or plea, he simply sat there in his saddle dumbstruck, too shocked to move. Nysard. A werewolf? He couldn't be, they would have known. Hienrick didn't seem to care, Kai was almost certain he was going shoot him in cold blood, not even bothering to check whether he was right or not. 

He freed himself from his mind numbed state and was about to try and make a plea for Nysards life to Hienrick when he holstered his pistol "But until you prove that you are a werewolf then i shall assume that you are a normal young man. But if you do show signs of being a werewolf, i wont hesitate to kill you, is that understand?" he said almost casually. Was that what Hienrick was like? Would he be willing to murder everyone of them in an instant, did he actually care about anybody?

To break the shocked silence Kai found himself blurting out "Your sword, what is it made from? It looks like silver but i have never heard of a weapon being made by such a rare and expensive material! How did you come across it?" in a rush, swallowing hard, his eyes involentarily flicking down to the pistols. Hienrick instead drew his sword, Kais eyes again involentarily flicking to Nysard, wondering if he was about to threaten him with that too. 

Instead he smoothly shifting his grip to offer the hilt towards Kai. He took hold of the sword, expecting it to be heavy and unbalanced, but to his amazement the sword was lighter than any he had held before, which was an admitedly small amount, but he still recognised that it should not be as light as it was. He was sure he could wield it more easily than a short sword or dagger, its balance was perfect. He handed the sword back to Hienrick, wondering if he would ever one day get hold of such a obviously rare weapon.

He then said "You are correct in thinking that the blade is made of silver, Kai was it? because it is, but its not fully silver, its reinforced with another metal to make it stronger. You asked how i came across such a weapon? Well this weapon has been in my family for the last one-thousand years as such it is a family heirloom, one which is always given to the eldest son of the family, so me being the only son in my family means that it belongs to me. The blade itself was forged by the dwarves i think? for the original Hienrick Von Schlager. The reason why it was forged was to deal with the Vampires, Werewolves and undead that took over his homeland, the now cursed part of the empire, Sylvannia, which is where i myself, am from, i thought my appearance and accent would of given me away about where i come from, but i guess its rare to find Sylvannia's this far north.. I also have the feeling that is where we are following the vampires that took your sister to are going. Do you have any other questions?"

Kai had never heard of this Sylvannia, not being knowlegable on much of the rest of the world, but it sounded like a place of nigthmares and that was where they were supposedly heading? How had his life taken such a drastic turn. And Hienrick hailed from these dark lands. Whilst it explained his knowledge of the dark creatures, he was still unsure on whether he could trust him or not, how could anything that came from such a place be good? He eased his horse back a little, falling towards the back of the group, for the moment lost in his thoughts and doubts. How would they ever pull this off and get out of it alive?


----------



## Euphrati

Dyanah’s amber eyes ached with the burning dryness that only comes in the wake of too many tears, her thoughts unsettled by the bitter truth that she had shied away from before the moment she gave voice to it, as she tried to focus on the road ahead in the leaden silence that greeted her words. Endeavor as she might, she could not deny the reality of the statement. _No one would care if she never returned_. When a plow horse went lame from a cracked hoof or a prized hunting hound had to be put down from an infected wound that could have been treated, they would miss her training and skills… but not a soul would grieve for the young, olive-skinned woman those skills belonged to.

Could she ever truly go back to her old life, pretend she was content in an identity she never truly fit in to begin with, after these events? Always feeling like an outsider, forced to watch forever on the outskirts of the lives of others?

_No. I cannot live like that anymore… _

The sound of a panicked shriek scattered Dyanah’s thoughts like a busting covey of wood-quail and sent her scrambling for the reins, heart pounding out an adrenaline-fueled tempo in her chest.

The Hunter’s arm was outstretched, almost _casually_, with one of his ornate pistols aimed directly at Nysard’s forehead. Dyanah had been so lost in her own thoughts and the events of the previous evening that she had not even seen him draw the weapon. Time seemed to crawl by like honey on a winter’s morn and then the moment was over in an eye blink as the Stranger lowered his weapon with a flourish, his tone deceptively light in regards to the weight of his words. Dyanah narrowed her eyes at the Hunter as the feather soft kiss of a thought brushed through her mind.

_You are not as perfect as you seem, are you? Something … hurt you. You hide it, behind that veil of cold indifference, but the wound has never fully healed. _

Passing the reins to one hand; Dyanah reached up to scrub at her eyes with the back of her free hand, pausing partway through as a pang of shame followed the realization that it was the same hand Aldegar had cuffed aside the night before. The farmhand would never know how deeply that seemingly minor act had cut her, had caused the wound that allowed a long hidden secret to escape and shatter the tattered pretense of a life. 

As if drawn by some force outside her own, Dyanah’s eyes found their way back to the darkly handsome man that Fate had so dispassionately hung the keystone to her future upon and felt the breath catch in her lungs as she found his gaze already upon her. Hienrick’s head was tilted ever so slightly as if confronted with a complex puzzle or unexpected uncertainty of thought. The intensity of his steel-blue gaze brought a flush of unease to her dusky cheeks before the Hunter turned his eyes skyward, the lines of a frown pulling at the corners of his lips. Dyanah blinked hard as she listened to the Hunter speak of his homeland, unsure if the man’s scrutiny alone was the cause of her unease or the seemingly coincidental timing of the glance until the hushed whisper of Aldegar reminded her of her own hidden pain.

_Fate had a cruel humour indeed._

The silence drew out and she wanted to hate him for forcing her to admit ruined dreams for the lies they were. The voices of the others seemingly distant as Dyanah finally found the words to reply to a question that she did not wish to answer,

‘I go… because I have _nothing _left. If my Da is dead… or worse, the meager land he earned cannot pass to me as your families’ has to you. No suitor is willing to court my hand.’

Her stomach knotted, the tart fruit that was so welcome earlier now a sour threat at the back of her tongue,

‘…it would not change the truth, Aldegar. I was not even the second choice in your heart… and you would have never known had the sands of Fate not fallen in such ruin upon us all.’

(ooc- 1 inch wound and 3 stitches in my left hand be damned! I'm back to posting!)


----------



## revan4559

Keira and Benepal: You two are having a very nice and thought provoking conversation among yourselves while the others do there own thing. Kai and Nysard are still talking to the hunter Hienrick, Aldegar and Dyanah are just talking between themselves in whispers so that leaves you two alone to talk about what you want to. You both get the idea that maybe you could calm the rest of the group down after the incident between Hienrick and Nysard but getting everyone else to join in the conversation about what you are going to do after you rescue the others, as it doesn't hurt to plan ahead so you know what you are going to do and are ready for it.

Nysard: As you continue to ride along in silence you note that everyone else appears to be talking amongst themselves happily even though the atmosphere is still tense after the incident with Hienrick pulling his pistol on you. You can see Hienrick and Kai still talking to each other, Aldegar and Dyanah are whispering to each other, and Benepal and Keira are happily talking to each other about what they are going to do after they rescue Kristen, Jeanna and Dyanah's father. You feel like you should join in with their conversation just to get to know those two abit better seeing as you are traveling together.

Aldegar: Dyanah seems to remain quiet after you ask her if she is coming along with you before she cares about you and not just for your father. It also seems that she may not answer right away so you decide to leave it for now and let her tell you in her own time. Around you, you can see people talking with each other. The bastard hunter is talking with Kai, Benepal and Keira are talking with each other and Nysard is riding along in silence. You get the feeling that you should go and see if Nysard is alright, seeing as only moments ago he could of been killed by the strange hunter riding with you, Just as you are about to go and talk to Nysard Dyanah finally answers you telling you that she goes because she has nothing left back in the village if she remained, along with telling you that you would never of guessed that she had feelings for you if the village had been attacked. Maybe you should say something to her and try to become atleast friends again?

Kai: As you sit there is mild silence thinking to yourself, the hunters voice cuts straight into your mind with a question. "So tell me, Kai. Is there anything about your sister that would warrant her being taken by vampires? I need to know these things to see if the vampire's have some wider plan at work and try to stop it if there is, but if not then its merely a search and rescue operation which is simple enough once you and your friends learn how to last more than a few minutes in a fight." As the hunter asks this question you cast your mind back to think of your sister to try and remember if there is anything that she has or might of done that the vampires would want from her.

Dyanah: Infront of you, you can see the hunter let out a small sigh before returning to a normal position in his saddle and falls silent as he lets Kai answer a question that he had asked, obviously the hunter has now gone deep into thought and may be thinking up some plan to pull off this daring rescue with as little hitches as possible. Turning your attention from the hunter to he rest of the group you can see that Keira and Benepal appear to be talking happily together after Nysard could of been killed. Nysard himself appears to be lost in thought, Kai is answering the hunter and Aldegar is next to you, who has now gone silent after your revelation. You get the feeling that you should atleast start talking about some happier subjects with the group just to try and ease the tension from the actions that the hunter performed moments ago. But who you decide to talk or and what about is up to you, or you can simply ride in silent or continue your conversation with Aldegar.

Everyone: The hunter seems to have gone silent as you continue to walk along the road before he reaches for his hat and places it back upon his head, the upper part of his face completely vanishes behind the shadow that the hat casts. Hienrick then partially turns his head to look back at the group of you before holding onto his reigns. "Lets cover abit more ground in less time, Miss Dyanah i hope that mule of yours can keep up for now." With that the Hunter seemingly gently taps the flanks of his stallion before it rears up letting out a ney ney and bolting off down the road, leaving the rest of you to try and catch up.


----------



## darkreever

_‘…it would not change the truth, Aldegar. I was not even the second choice in your heart… and you would have never known had the sands of Fate not fallen in such ruin upon us all.’_ Her voice was far and away to Aldegar. Dyanah was something, though she lacked the beauty of Kirsten; that was made up in being able to work. Not wanting to hear any more, Aldegar turned away from Dyanah to try and take his attention towards someone else. From the looks of things though, that was not likely to happen and the farmhand did nothing to stop his lip from curling at the sight of anyone speaking to the bastard stranger.

Leading his horse towards Nysard, Aldegar did not like the look on his friends face. _“Sigmar damn that bastard. Just say the word and I’ll give you his head.”_ The farmhand said, slapping his friend across the back as he pulled in close. _“Don’t trust a damned word that one says, I’d rather another woman with us than his high and mighty self. Best keep an eye on him or risk his snake tongue tricking someone.”_

Looking up and away from Nysard, it became apparent that the stranger had finally gone silent. Good thing too, a voice like that is good for nothing but being annoying. He thought to himself. The man concealed his head with that dandy hat again, like a character out of some story. _"Lets cover abit more ground in less time, Miss Dyanah i hope that mule of yours can keep up for now."_ He called back without much thought, and then sped off away from them. _“And if lady luck is on our side something nasty will claim his life and be done with it.”_ Aldegar said to no one in particular before kneading his horse after the man.

If this man was not a threat or in league with whatever had stolen their loved ones than why did he act this way? Aldegar had no answer for it, but maybe now might be a good time to find out; better sooner than later when he might be leading them to something bad.


----------



## Euphrati

Aldegar turned away without another word; the farmhand angling his mount’s path towards that of Nysard’s and Dyanah watched him go with an unexpected feeling of relief, as if some weight had been lifted from her shoulders that she had not even noticed before. Dyanah sat back in the saddle, head cocked to the side slightly as she examined the young man in the light of a new day and the silent partiality that she had cultivated for so long. 

Aldegar’s father had lived and worked the same path as his father and his father’s father before him. The farmhand’s family was as much a part of the land they worked as the soil under their crops, predictable and unfaltering as the turning of the seasons. Stable and secure of their lot in life. Dyanah blinked and scrutinized the wellspring of her emotion closely, unable to stop from prodding it like a sore tooth. Was it truly the rough-shod farmhand that had tugged at the delicate strings of her heart… _or what he represented?_

He was dependable… _Safe_.

Dyanah shifted her eyes away from the coarse shadow of Aldegar, a tart smirk lurking at the corners of her lips as she allowed the understanding free rein. He was also intractable and boorish in his beliefs regarding _the way things should be_. She had deliberately overlooked the flaws; allowing the shortcomings in the monotonous bred-stock to be eclipsed by the naive craving of illusory stability. Dyanah glanced around the small group, feeling the rawness of memories pressing from the back of her thoughts. 

-

_Lying awake on her straw-filled bed in the small loft of their cottage, Dyanah listened to the low crackle of the banked fire in the rough-stone hearth as it growled in counterpoint to the slick hiss of a whetstone on steel. Da had been helping clear a new section of field with the farmer and his sons since sunrise had coloured the sky and had only returned home when the stars were fully visible upon the horizon. Weariness hung about him as he had accepted a bowl of rabbit stew with only a nod. It was back-breaking work; first felling the trees from the area and driving the draft team of twin dark-coated Shires to haul the logs clear, then digging and hacking at the roots as the two massive horses strained against their harnesses to break the stumps free of the clinging earth.

She had been hard at work as well, up before the birds to fill the cook pot over the hearth and begin distilling a new batch of tonic for the dry cough that had swept through the local livestock. The clayware jars of the bitter liquid were stacked neatly in the corner of a small lean-to that was butted against the rough stone of the chimney’s outer wall. She and her Da had built it partly to house Guinevere and partly to give Dyanah a space outside the cottage proper in which to prepare the decisively pungent remedies of her trade. Tomorrow would see her up before false dawn to begin an eventful series of days forcing the sticky brown liquid down the throats of irritable animals.

The fizz-hiss of the whetstone stopped and Dyanah could hear the muffled thumps of movement as her father moved around bellow. There was a pause and the ladder to the loft creaked softly as weight settled against it,

‘The stew was fine tonight, Dy…’

Her father’s voice was tinted with exhaustion, his soft accent more pronounced in the darkness. The last few seasons had been unrelenting to both of them and Dyanah had seen precious little of her father outside of a few moments over supper. Sleep had begun to wrap its arms around her, her thoughts running slow as honey on a winter’s morn as she fought the drag of fatigue to piece together a coherent reply. Assuming her asleep; the low voice of her father continued, halting the half-formed words in her throat, 

‘You have become so strong, my little Dyanah... no longer a little. I know it has been hard, but in the turning of the year I should have enough to set you a proper dowry. Perhaps by then you will have found a suitor who will care for you as much as I do.’_

-

Dyanah blinked away the memory, focusing again on the rag-tag group and the dark form of the Hunter as his voice called out over the murmurs of muted conversation. Dyanah simply smirked and shook her head at his words as he bolted off down the road. Guinevere was the last beast of the lot that any accomplished horseman would question; the pampered pony of the priestess would set their final pace. Mules were far hardier than a horse of equal weight, in both endurance and ability to carry a burden. They were intelligent and shrewd, willing to protect a beloved rider from danger with wickedly sharp hooves and ivory teeth. The only true downside to the long-eared beasts was simple- mules, as a bred, were sterile.

Dyanah gathered up Guinevere’s reins and gave the dappled grey sides a light touch with her heel, feeling the mule’s willingness to move into a loping canter after the Hunter’s stallion with a smile.


----------



## komanko

Nysard raised his head and stared at the blue sky, he had to calm down and understand that he is no longer under a threat, yet Hienrick’s actions revealed something new to him. The hunter could not be trusted with anything; if Nysard was bitten by a werewolf he still wouldn’t like to die he’d rather find a desolate place to live in with no civilizations around him. Maybe it was his naïve way of thinking that made him think that he could harness the bestial nature of a werewolf but still that’s what Nysard thought and Hienrick could not sway him away from that line of thoughts. The blue sky calmed Nysard down; it made him think more clearly. He understood Hienrick’s action and Nysard probably would have done the same yet at the moment they did not seem to make any sense. Turning away from the sky, Nysard scoured their surroundings. They were in the middle of nowhere, and nature was all around them at the same time, this was new to Nysard as he never ventured so far out of the small town. The peace of nature calmed him down a little more and as he continued riding for a bit he could feel that he is gathering himself. 

Everybody continued riding, the atmosphere was tense yet everybody did their best to ignore it and continue like nothing happened. He could see pairs talking with each other on random things, Hienrick the hunter was still talking with Kai, Aldegar amazingly was whispering something to Dyanah, and Benepal and Keira were happily talking with each other about what they were planning to do after the rescue. Nysard decided that this was a useless topic to converse about as the odds of success were against them and not to mention their chances to live till the end of this journey. Nysard felt the need to go and talk with somebody but decided that perhaps he shall do it later, he did not want to bother others with his needs and feelings right now and so he kept riding silently keeping his thoughts to himself and looking at the others as they bond. Out of boredom Nysard looked at the surroundings noting various interesting things he saw, like animals, exceptionally nice trees, flowers, etc… 

*“Sigmar damn that bastard. Just say the word and I’ll give you his head. Don’t trust a damned word that one says, I’d rather another woman with us than his high and mighty self. Best keep an eye on him or risk his snake tongue tricking someone.”* Aldegar spoke; it felt like his voice was coming from a distant place as he caught Nysard in a sort of a day dream until he decided to slap him on the back which completely awoke him. Nysard turned around slowly and looked at Aldegar; this was the first time that the look on Aldegar face seemed to convey compassion towards Nysard and anger at Hienrick at the same time. “*Thanks Aldegar, I know how you feel about the hunter but we need him around us for now and we will have to deal with any of his annoying attributes. Still, I am fine and again thank you for the concern. Also another thing, we should talk about Kristen once you have the time.*” Nysard said, looking at Aldegar. He then turned around and continued watching the surroundings.

As they continued to ride the hunters voice disappeared from the continued mumbling around Nysard so he turned his head to him to look what has happened. Hienrick slowly reached for his hat and then placed it back on his head, amazingly the hat covered the whole upper part of his head with the shadow it casted. He then turned and said to no one in particular, “*Lets cover abit more ground in less time, Miss Dyanah i hope that mule of yours can keep up for now.*” He then gently tapped the flanks of his mighty horse; the horse reared up and let out a neigh before quickly bolting down the road leaving everyone to catch up with him. Nysard looked at Dyanah’s mule and decided to go on in the same speed as she did, he wanted to make sure that she won’t be left behind as none of them was sure how to get back to the town. So as Dyanah rode Nysard rode at the same speed, hoping to keep her company at the same time.


----------



## revan4559

Everyone: After forty minutes of riding after the Hunter the group finds Heinrick dismounted from his horse and leaning on a near by tree waiting for you all to catch up. As you get close Hienrick pushes himself off of the tree and turns to face the group, his face still cloaked in shadow being cast from his hat. "Seeing as its about noon i think we should have a break from riding to stretch out legs, feed and water the horses and miss Dyanah's mule along with getting some food for ourselves". With that Hienrick takes his mounts reins and leads him towards a gap in the tree's and disappears down a small path. Should you all follow him the path that the hunter is leading you down ends and opens up into a small woodland glade which has a stream running through the middle of it. The hunter leads his horse to the stream and lets it drink before taking an apple out of one of his bags and starts to eat it while he moves over to an old log to sit down on.

As the rag-tag group settles down to eat some of their meager provisions and allow their mounts to have a rest they find that the forest around them is very quiet for this time of day when it should be buzzing with noise and activity, be it the birds singing, the insects buzzing or even the playful noises of rabbits and other small woodland creatures. After several tranquil minutes of relaxing in the small glade you all notice that your mounts ears have flick directly up with their heads raised and nostrils flared, something has gone and spooked them, after a few uneasy seconds to Hunter sniffs slightly before standing up, placing his hand on his silver sword and facing to look in the direction the stream is going. Wondering what the hunter and mounts are on to there is a slight change in wind direction before you all smells what they can smell, smoke, coming from the direction that the stream is headed. Going on full alert along with the hunter, you all gather up your mounts and follow the stream, walking for what seems to be around ten minutes you come to another clearing which is actually the top of a hill, and down the hill and about 500 yards away is a village which has been set ablaze. Within the village you can see the forms of villages fighting against some unknown foe. You must all now decide what your going to do, charge down and help them or ignore them and move on. What ever you decide it appears the hunter has tied his mounts reins to a tree branch and slowly makes his way towards the village while checking his pistols.


----------



## Samu3

The Black and silver form of Benepal’s horse thundered down the path, birds screeched and took to the skies as it passed and small animals cowered in their underground burrows frightened by the constant vibration of its hooves impacting with the Earth. Benepal knew that his horse would not be able to keep this up for long, it was a simple beast one breed for a life of pulling wagons and herding cattle. The Hunters steed was an entirely different story and resembled something more akin to a Warhorse than anything else. But he had to gain ground; he still didn’t trust this Hienrick, he had already pulled a pistol on one of them once and there was nothing stopping him from trying such a thing again. He couldn’t see the rest of the group but he knew that they too would probably be chasing after the Witchhunter, or at least Aldegar would be the boy had a strong resentment for that man but he had always been stubborn like that. 

His horse huffing and puffing eventually came up and around a bend were Benepal could spot the Witchhunter supporting himself on a nearby tree. The group was close on his heels now and the hunter waited until the majority of them had congregated around him before speaking up and grabbing the reins on his horse.

“Seeing as it’s about noon I think we should have a break from riding to stretch our legs, feed and water the horses and Miss Dyanah’s mule, along with getting some food for ourselves.”

Without another word the Hunter paced himself around the tree to disappear down a small path in the woods. Patting his horse on the neck and whispering some praise for its good work, Benepal had it trot down the path after the Hunter. They reached a stream with flowing water were Benepal dismounted to let his horse drink before taking a few sips of the water himself. Seating himself near the hunter Benepal decided that he would have to go hunting later tonight, he had no food of his own and his belly had rumbled constantly throughout the days travel. For now he would just have to rest the forest was quite and the normal signs of forest life had all but disappeared, it was a bad omen when even the animals were too scared to come out in the daylight. 

After what seemed to be few quiet minutes Benepal got up to tie his horse around one of the smaller trees, it had quite enough to drink for one day. But something had put the animal off, its ears flicked up and it snorted what might have translated into a warning before kicking its hind legs up and maying. Running his hands across its neck Benepal was able to calm the creature down and reach for his arrow pack in its saddle pockets. Hienrick must have sensed it to, his hand was grasped firmly on the hilt of his silver sword and sniffed at the air. A moment later Benepal could smell it to, a shift in the wind that smelt like smoke. The group mounted up and follow the stream, Benepal chose to stay fully focused and watched the other side of the stream, his bow was now off his back and held in his left hand. 

Eventually they reached the source of smell and what he saw was beyond anything he had been expecting, a whole town was lit up in fires at the bottom of the hill they were standing on. Unknown assailants still seemed to be ravaging the townspeople who fought a desperate battle to survive. Could it be the remnants of the Beastman horde? Whoever they were they were wrecking havoc and it would have to be stopped. The Witchhunter seemed to have the same idea and was checking his pistols, not caring about wether the others were behind him or not, Benepal pulled an arrow from his pack and set off down the hill.


----------



## deathbringer

“What of your own destiny? I doubt you left the temple with your sister’s approval” 
The question burned, the scorching agony of harsh words echoing in her ears. She had told her mother, argued and raged, insisted of the necessity, yet their was no approval for what she was had done. Agony and resentment, fading sobs as she strode away. A lump rose, strangling her as her eyes glistened at distant memories.

She was relieved to be riding harder, to increase the pace, to avoid the question that burned like a brand across her heart. The hood hid her tears, yet she cursed them all the more, a coward, a useless cry baby.


Yet she was changing, she was convinced, determined to fight for the sanctity of life, to battle the evils of the world, the scurge of disease wherever she saw it. When others could not help themselves, she would fight, when attacked she would fight back. Defend what was right, yet she would not become Ulric's bestial kin, those that fought because they could. 

She would not be a warrior, merely judge, jury and executioner, living by her morals as best she could.

It was no future, yet she would sleep easy in her beds. She felt the knife in her saddle bags and she drew it slowly, surreptitiously, belting it at her hip. She would sharpen it tonight, hidden in the darkness, the shame of her actions shrouded from the others eyes.

Was she corrupted? Was she out of her senses? Where would it end, did everybody start like this, a one man, well woman, moral vigilante?

Was it wrong to fight back as her heart told her she should?

The ground thundered beneath the grey mares hooves, its legs stretching out, a low snort of pleasure as it raced onwards, unfurled and unleashed.

She huddled, enjoying the thrill, the rush of speed, her hood falling and her hair flowing and she threw her head back and let out a long pealing laugh as the horses plunged onwards.

So many things... so many little things she would experience. 

___________________________________________________________________

Atop the hill she looked down upon the village, watched the shadowy figures amongst the acrid smoke, watched a figure crumple against an unknown foe, torn down.

Oppose pain and suffering where she found it, help those that needed it

Conviction battle terror, so easy to say it, so easy to decide. 

The hunter was moving, his pistols easy in his hand as he strolled, casually, his walk a deadly saunter, pace unrushed, as the ornate weapons glittered.

A one man army, a force of deadly nature. 

She was frozen, horror gripping her legs in a vice.

Could she do this, she would die for sure. The sheeth of the knife was icy in her hand, a bead of sweat carressed her arm, as her leg twitched convulsively. 

Then Benepal moved, walking down the hill, bow in hand, unafraid, unhurried, an arrow slipping from its quiver.

She could not let them down, she had to begin as she meant to go on. May the mother protect her, she was doing this for good for those in the village. She would fight where necessary, attend the wounded. She would not hide, she would stand proud, defend herself when attacked, and tend the wounded. 

Gently she pulled the blade from its case and tested the blade, feeling pain as it dug into her skin, blood welling from the tear. Sharp, a bitter taste as she sucked the wound dry, its movements caressed the herbs which rested at her hip and she smiled.

She was as ready as she'd ever been.

Slowly she raised the hood, holding the little knife clenched in her fist and took her first step from the shadows of the trees and into the light. A spotlight of sun glistening off the icy tears that ran down her face as she followed the pair down the hill.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Kai rode in silence for a while longer before the words of Heinrick came back into his thoughts "So tell me, Kai. Is there anything about your sister that would warrant her being taken by vampires? I need to know these things to see if the vampire's have some wider plan at work and try to stop it if there is, but if not then its merely a search and rescue operation which is simple enough once you and your friends learn how to last more than a few minutes in a fight." 

He could not think of anything that stood out. Jenna had been just like him, both of them were often in the middle of any social events if not having organised them, they would often play light hearted tricks on the others like Aldegar and Nysard. The only other thing he could think of was that they were both considered to be quite attractive by the people in the village, Kai even being mocked for his looks by his friends. Perhaps that might be a possible connection. He had heard before of all vampires being generally good looking and able to intice people as a result. Maybe they had taken Jenna for her looks?

Lost in though he almost missed the fact that Heinrick had stopped and dismounted, riding past him on the path a little way. He turned back around sheepishly and brought his mare to a stop near to Heinrick who said to them "Seeing as its about noon i think we should have a break from riding to stretch out legs, feed and water the horses and miss Dyanah's mule along with getting some food for ourselves"

Kai dismounted eagerly, realising then just how much is backside hurt. The saddle was well made and sturdy, but he simply wasn't used to riding for such a prolonged period of time. Taking hold of the riens and leading his horse down the small path after the hunter, emerging into a small peacefull glade, complete with a gentle stream running through it. 

He drew level with the stream and knelt down to splash his face with the cool flowing water, finding where the most turbulent parts of the water were to drink from it and replenish his water skins. He sat down by the side of the river next to his horse, who was greatfully taking on some water herself. 

Kai looked up to the sky to take in the suddenly peaceful place they had unexpectedly found themselves in. Smiling as he looked into the blue sky. But something wasn't right, what it was he could not work out, but something was definetly wrong. It then hit him. There were no sounds other than the stream and the leaves blowing in the gentle breeze. No animals could be heard, not the birds or the humming of insects. It was all too familiar. Looking around he realised the horses aswell as Heinrick and Benepal had also noticed it, both of them having gone to their weapons. 

They set off down the steam, following a suddenly strong smell of smoke, which was again all too familiar. Kai dreaded what they might find when they got to the source of the smell and lack of wildlife. 

His fears were confirmed as they came out onto the top of a hill overlooking a village. A village that was no ablaze. His mind flashed back to his own village, the screams, the buildings on fire, people running in every direction, people being murdered in the streets or in their own homes, his parents lying dead withing their house and of course. The beastmen. The same thing seemed to be happening in this village now, whether it was the beastmen or not he didn't know. What he did know was that he could not willingly stand by and watch the same thing happen to another village.

Looking to Heinrick he saw that the hunter had already seemingly come to the same decision, checking his pistols as he made his way towards the village, Benepal alongside him with his bow ready. 

Shrugging and rotating his shoulders around to loosen them up, Kai grimly drew his sword and unslung the sheild from his back. He looked to the others who stood nearby and with a sense of grim determination simply said to them "Courage" before moving off down the hill towards the village.


----------



## darkreever

Pushing forward on his mount, Aldegar tried to keep up with the bastard man but in the end he left them all in the dust. What kind of fool was he, did he just intend on leaving them now or playing games? Letting out a low growl of exasperation, Aldegar rode on in silence; he wasn’t going to get answers anytime soon, not that he was looking for any. Looking up, the farmhand could barely make out the sun climbing ever higher overhead. Hopefully that man was gone and they would be able to get some good riding in, maybe even find that carriage or some sign of it, Sigmar be with them.

But in the end, that was not to be. Though the sun crept higher and the morning moved on, it was not long before the stranger returned to view. He was dismounted and waiting against a tree like some fool on a pleasant ride through the woods without a care in the world. Why! Why had he ridden off only to stop a short ways ahead of them, and why had he stopped now? Only when everyone else had gathered did the bastard move away from the tree, his face again concealed by that hat of his. "Seeing as its about noon i think we should have a break from riding to stretch out legs, feed and water the horses and miss Dyanah's mule along with getting some food for ourselves". 

_“Damn that, what kind of fool are you man!”_ Aldegar growled out. _“We should ride on until it starts to get dark, cover as much ground as we can rather than stand around like idiots!”_ But the man wasn’t listening, instead he ignored Aldegar and took up his horse, walking away. Dismounting from his own horse, Aldegar grabbed the axe from his mounts side and went after the man; he wanted answers now and he would get them one way or another.

Reaching the man, Aldegar smacked the apple from his hand, grabbing him by the collar. _“Why are we stopping here? Our horses can go on further, anyone with half a brain would know that so what is it you are hiding from us?”_ He said to the man, who seemed more fixated on the fallen apple than anything else. Minutes went by without a response, and Aldegar shoved him back over the log and stabbed the blade of his axe into the thing before storming away to get his horse. Maybe he would plant the blunt end of it in the man’s ribs when he returned; yes that seemed like a good idea.

But something was wrong when he did get the horse, it seemed spooked by something, and that’s when the smell of smoke in the air reached him. Pulling his horse forward, Aldegar retrieved his axe and followed the others up onto a hill overlooking a clearing. Below the hill there was the sound of fighting, fires raging throughout a village and something evil about. Dropping the reigns, Aldegar rushes forward towards the village; he would not allow others to suffer a fate like him, not if there was anything he had to say about it. Maybe, just maybe that carriage would be there and he would be able to rescue Kirsten.


----------



## Euphrati

Guinevere beat out a three-count measure on the hard-packed road beneath her hooves as Dyanah leaned forward over the mule’s shoulder, feeling the wind run ethereal fingers through her tousled curls and tug at the rough bound edges of her woolen cloak. Dyanah let the mule have her head, savouring the sense of brief and unfettered freedom that came with the pace.

It was not to last long and Dyanah reluctantly eased Guinevere back down to a trot as the shadow-black shape of the Hunter’s stallion came into view at the side of the road ahead, the Hunter himself casually reclined in the shadow of a nearby tree. As the group approached he straighten up, announcing that they were to break for a time and tend to the needs of their mounts before leading them to a small clearing that was bordered by a faintly gurgling stream. Aldegar glowered at the brief halt, obviously entirely willing to ride his pilfered mount into foundering without a second thought and Dyanah narrowed her eyes tartly as she let Guinevere plunge her grey nose into the cool water. She sighed and tossed a response over her shoulder despite knowing that the farmhand wouldn’t listen,

‘The Hunter is right, Aldegar. We will actually make *better *time and distance with short rests for the beasts. If you won’t take his word on the matter, then take mine… unless you plan on walking after the trail of the coach.’

Whether the farmhand listened or not, Dyanah found herself not caring; his attitude towards the Hunter Hienrick was beginning to become tiresome. The Hunter had already agreed to help them and Dyanah refused to judge the man guilty of the darkness that had fallen upon them until she knew more about him. Despite some flashes of a harsh personality, undoubtedly forged by his very profession, Hienrick had done nothing to indicate in her mind that he was in league with the vile beasts that stole away their loved ones, though she could not shake the feeling that he knew far more than he was willing to reveal.

Guinevere’s head came up, scattering water droplets from her soft, grey muzzle in a soft snort of alarm. The mule’s ears pivoted towards the direction the stream flowed and Dyanah cast a glance around to the party. The other mounts were similarly alert, as was the Hunter, and after a moment Dyanah could sense why.

Smoke.

Not the warm aroma of a well-kept fire, but the harsh reek that still clung faintly to Dyanah’s own being. _The scent of destruction. Of Death._

The party set off, following the Hunter as he threaded his way down the bank of the stream. Dyanah led Guinevere along, not willing to leave the one thing that she could call her own behind as well as wishing to keep the packs bound at the mule’s flanks close at hand. It did not take long for the party to come to a small hillock, and the sight bellow drew bile to the back of her throat.

A village _burned_. 

Coils of oily smoke snaked upward like growing black stains upon the sapphire bowl of the sky as figures ran haphazardly through the fire-lined streets. The Hunter’s silver sword seemed to gleam like a fallen star in his black-gloved hand as he started down towards the strickened village, his indifferent fearlessness only lending depth to his air of mysterious glamour.

Dyanah tore her eyes from the man, reaching over to loop the reins of Aldegar’s mount over the horn of Guinevere’s saddle to keep the beast from wandering off; giving the mule’s dappled grey neck a pat and the command to stand, trusting Guinevere’s good sense to obey or flee if required.

‘Mighty Sigmar, watch over your children for we are *clearly *out of our minds and in need of your mercy…‘

Dyanah muttered the words under her breath as she trailed after the party; her small, curved bronze knife in a white-knuckled grip.


----------



## komanko

The road continued, stretching forward with a seemingly no end. They all rode after Hienrick who long ago disappeared into the horizon leaving them to catch up with him. The view stayed the same all along the way and it started to bore Nysard, at first it really was nice and beautiful but now it was just tiresome. He concentrated on other things to occupy himself with something of interest. He closed his eyes and listened to the sound of the horse’s hoofs hitting the ground. It was a bit hypnotizing hearing the same sound over and over again. Nysard opened his eyes and looked for his weapons. He decided to do something useful in the meantime. He took out of his bag an old used shirt and started using it to clean his sword and axe from the blood and gore which was left over from the assault on the village. Both his weapons had an awful smell as the blood encrusted the blade.

For forty minutes Nysard tried to clean his weapons but he was unsuccessful the only thing he managed to do was to ruin the old shirt even more which was now stained in red – black color. Nysard sighed in desperation he knew that if he would not find away to remove it the blood will just become part of the blade sticking to it till the end of the blade’s life. Still there was nothing that could be done right now so he put everything back to its place and looked up. Looking forward Nysard could see an unknown figure standing and waiting but when they got closer he could see that it was in fact the hunter who left them earlier. He was leaning on one of the trees and as soon as they all got closer he pushed himself from the tree and turns to them. His face again could not be seen as it still was covered with that fancy hat of his. “_*Seeing as its about noon i think we should have a break from riding to stretch out legs, feed and water the horses and miss Dyanah's mule along with getting some food for ourselves*_." Said Hienrick, Nysard agreed, if they ride nonstop the will eventually kill their horses or just make them unusable for a long time and also he was pretty hungry. In the background he heard Aldegar ranting again about Hienrick’s decisions but Nysard doubted if he will really do something about it. The hunter, after he finished talking, took his horse and led him towards a gap in the trees. Nysard decided to follow him with his horse as there must have been a reason for him to take his horse there. 

Following the hunter revealed a stream, a river for the horses to drink from. Food was not a worry as there was plenty of grass around. After seeing the hunter leading his horse to the stream Nysard did so as well letting the horse drink to quench his thirst. Meanwhile he saw Hienrick taking a sit on an old log after he takes out an apple from his bag and start eating it. Nysard decided to stay away from him for awhile as he still did not trust him especially after what he did earlier.

Soon everyone gathered around and starting eating from the food they had with them and Nysard also took out his food to eat some as well. His horse rested behind him and used the time to eat and drink as much as it wanted. The forest was quite for this time of day, it was even more quite then it was when they made their way up to this point. Everything was quite, so quite in fact that it laid some kind of a feeling of dread on Nysard. It was like the silence before the storm…

Nysard took a look back and he noticed something interesting, his horse’s ears were straightened up and he let out a flare from his nostrils. The animal was restless which means that something must have spooked it. Nysard continued looking at the horse trying to figure what might cause it to react this way until he heard someone sniff. He turned around and so Hienrick sniffing around and quickly his expression turned into concern as he stood up and put his hand on his sword and looking at the direction that the stream is going to. Nysard was about to go and ask the hunter what was that all about when he heard a guest of wind which carried with it a certain smell. It was smoke! Nysard also stood up as he so others did too, now everyone was facing the stream. Quickly everyone moved and gathered their stuff and mounts before setting off and starting to walk with the stream. 

They walked for ten minutes and as they continued the smell only became clearer and stronger, this made Nysard wonder how did Hienrick managed to smell such a tiny change in the air but it was not the time to ask. Soon they reached a new clearing but looking around everyone easily figured that the clearing was actually the top of a hill. Nysard continued forward and then he saw it. There was a village not far from them and it was set ablaze. Concentrating his look a little more he could see villager down there moving, they were fighting someone or something but there was no time to ponder and ask question it was time to act. While Nysard considered his options he saw Hienrick tie his horse to a tree and starting to head down, the others followed him. “_*They are probably praying for the gods to help them, but the gods won’t answer… As they did not answer when I prayed*_.” Nysard muttered, not wasting time he jumped on his horse and rode down the hill, passing the hunter and the rest unsheathing his axe and sword and stopping his horse just a little before the village as he did not want his horse getting hurt from the foe inside. He then charged inside not waiting for the experienced hunter to come, every second they wasted was another life being taken and Nysard won’t allow it.


----------



## revan4559

Everyone: Those that race ahead of Hienrick get to the village to be confronted by the sight of a rather bloody battle raging on, not between Beastmen or some evil creatures fighting the towns people, but other humans attacking the towns people. Under close inspection the men and women attacking the towns people aren't bandits but are infact from the town themselves and for some strange reason have turned upon then own friends, family and neighbors. Stood frozen in your tracks at such an strange sight you are shortly joined by the Hunter and the others of the group who stuck by him before you all hear him say something allowed but most likely only to himself without any hint of emotion or caring: "Well this makes things abit more complicated and slightly confusing." The Hunter then looks around at your rag tag group with a frown upon his face before he shifts his gaze back to the fight going on. After a few seconds he says something in a rather authoritative tone, "Stay here and out of trouble until i get back, im going to find out what in Sigmar's name is going on here and for the love of the gods dont get into fights just yet, but if your attacked then defends yourselves." After finishing his sentence the Hunter sheathes his sword and pistols and sprints off into the battle and vanishes from sight. It is up to you whether you listen to the hunter and stay there as a group or run off and try to find out what is going on and helping those who need it.

Before any of you can really make a choice about whether you listen to the hunter three men come charging at you from a burning building completely covered in blood. One is wielding a pitchfork, another a two handed wood cutting axe and the third wielding a rather rusty but sharp looking sword. The mere smell from these men as they get close is enough to cause a reaction in your gag reflex and the blood on them is clearly not their own. The look in their eyes is that of starving men looking at a roasting deer, but what is most terrifying of all is the fact that two of them have human limbs inbetween their teeth and appear to be chewing on them. What kind of madness have taken over this place! As your minds finally re-assert control over your bodies you are free to act as they get within 2 meters of you and lash out with their weapons. The man wielding the pitchfork aims a thrust towards Kai, attempting to impale him through the stomach. The large brutish man with the axe aims a heavy and overbalancing swing towards Aldegar, hoping to cleave his head from his shoulders, and finally the man with the sword jumps at Benepal aiming a two-handed downwards stroke to split his skull.

Dyanah,, Keira and Nysard: Before you three could try and rush toward to help Aldegar, Kai and Benepal something spooks Nysard's horse and throws him off before the horse itself runs off back up the hill and vanishes into the tree's. Ontop of another building close to you is the cause of what spooked Nysard's horse, some strange human creature wearing only trousers. It has pale yellow skin, thin white strands of hair, elongated finger names and bright yellow eyes. Some of you may recognize this strange thing from some stories you were told about ghouls by your parents or at the tavern. Degenerate humans who have taken to raiding graveyards and eating the flesh of the dead, clearly this creature could be the cause of the madness that has taken ahold of the village. Jumping down from the building and babbling incoherent words the Ghoul runs at the downed Nysard with his arms out stretch and foam at the side of its mouth, clearly it means to eat him and as Nysard wouldn't have the time to get up it is up to Keira and Dyanah to hold it off while their downed friend can collect his sense's and help them.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Kai strode down the hill after Heinrick and Benepal towards the burning village, the others following aswell. Adrenaline started to surge through his system, he gripped his sword and shield tighter. They could make a difference here, they could help these people defend themselves from the Beastmen, perhaps even find the vampires themselves there and end it all here and now. 

The group cautiously apporached the village behind Heinrick, well all of them apart from Nysard that is. He charged past them all on his horse and recklessly went ahead on his own. "Damn fools going to get himself torn apart" Kai muttered and then ran after him.

Kai caught up with Nysard after he dismounted his horse and sent it away from the danger of the village. But as they went to move towards the village together Kai fully saw who exactly was attacking the village. It wasn't the beastmen, it wasn't the vampire either. It was somehow even more shocking and disturbing. 

The villagers were being attacked........by eachother.

Not just the men either, the women and children were killing each other aswell. What madness had taken over these people? There was no tactics or efficency to the battle, it was an all out free for all, the people seemed to be attacking with their most basic instincts, some using actual weapons, others using makeshift weapons out of anything lying around, the most disturbing ones were using no weapons at all.

Heinrick and the rest of the group caught up with them and also stood frozen to observe the carnage. Kai heard Heinrick say to himself "Well this makes things abit more complicated and slightly confusing." there was no emotion in his voice, it was merely an underhand comment, a problematic event that didn't bother him as much as it was just in his way. Kai was once again forcefully reminded of how cold-hearted the man appeared and his mistrust for the man crept back in, having been simmering under the surface for a while. 

Before he could say anything though Heinrick turned to them and said. "Stay here and out of trouble until i get back, im going to find out what in Sigmar's name is going on here and for the love of the gods dont get into fights just yet, but if your attacked then defends yourselves." and with that he disappeared to presumably somehow find out what the hell was going on.

Kai wasn't going to just stand around whilst people were being murdered by their own family and friends. He turned to Aldegar and Nysard, he knew they would feel the same way "Damn the hunters words, we've got to try and save these people! Are you both with me?" He listened for their replies and then turned to head into the village. Just as he did however, three gore soaked men charged out of a burning building towards them, weapons raised.

One was wielding a pitchfork and ran straight at Kai. Kai braced himself for the coming charge, holding his sword low and his shield ready to block. But as the man closed the distance between them, Kai was stuck my a powerful rotting smell, so bad that he almost doubled over retching. He quickly composed himself just in time to see the man thrust his pitchfork towards his abdomen. Kai brought his shield across to cover his body just in time, the pitchfork had enough power behind the thurst to puncture the shield, one of the spikes missing Kais arm by inches. Kai then got a close look at the man and almost retched again.

The man was covered in blood, looking as if he had actually bathed in it. His eyes stared furiously into Kais, they were angry and bloodshot, looking more feral and animalistic than then beastmens somehow. The worst bit however was that he was chewing on what looked horrifyingly like several human fingers. He screamed at Kai, launching several through the air as he did. This man was beyond saving Kai decided.

The man wrenched back on his pitchfork and took Kais shield along with it. "Shit" Kai said out loud. Snarling the man swung his pitchfork at him again, Kai smashing the blow aside with his sword in a two handed grip. He then lunged forward as the man was momentarily exposed and cut a deep slash across his chest. The man howled out in pain and rage and swung again, Kai again bringing his sword up to block the attack. His sword got caught between the prongs of the pitchfork however and twisted the weapon out of his hand. 

"Ohhhh double shit!" He moaned, stumbling backwards weaponless. As he backpeddled from the man he tripped over and landed flat on his back hard. The man screamed and ran fowards again, desperatly Kai reached down to his boot and drew the knife he had strapped to it and threw it at the charging brute. He was unfortunaetly no hunter or trained warrior though and the knife impacted the mans head handle first instead of the blade. It still did the job though, the man cried out in agony and fell over himself. It was the only opening Kai was going to get. 

Jumping to his feet he ran forwards and dived onto the man, wrapping his arm around his neck in a choke hold like he would do to Aldegar when they play fighted when they were younger. Only he wasn't playing this time, he tightened his arm as much as he could, the man thrashed desperatly as the air was choked out of him, his limbs flying in all directions, but still Kai held on, almost losing his grip as he weakened. He began muttering a prayer to Sigmar for help. A brief feeling of righteousness flowed through him, strengthening him for a moment, where it had come from he didn't know. He renewed his hold on the man who then let out one final twitch and then went limp, his eyes rolling into the back of his head. 

Kai stood up, panting with exertion. He had just killed another man, the beastmen were one thing, but a fellow man was something else. And where has that burst of strength come from? Adrenaline he presumed. He looked around and saw the others fighting their own battles, he was now weaponless though, he couldn't see his sword or knife anywhere. He yelled out "I'll be back in a minute!" before charging into the village to find a weapon to help the others with. A move that in retrospect probably wasn't the safest option.


----------



## darkreever

_‘The Hunter is right, Aldegar. We will actually make *better *time and distance with short rests for the beasts. If you won’t take his word on the matter, then take mine… unless you plan on walking after the trail of the coach.’_ Dyanah’s words cut through the anger raging just beneath Aldegar’s skin. They didn’t help that much, but she did know how to care for most animals better than he did so that had to count for something. Had it been anyone else though, he probably would have brushed it off, and had it been that bastard hunter than his axe would no longer have been in the fallen tree. 

That image brought a small smile to the farmhands face as he recalled her words in the minutes it had taken him to run down the hill to the village that burned and people bled for. But when Aldegar made it to the outskirts of the village, he did not see the horrifying sight of creatures preying on innocent men and women. Instead, he saw people fighting other people; raiders or criminals possibly. Not caring to stand around gawking more than he had to, Aldegar lunged forward towards the nearest man. The hunter said something to the lot of them, but the farmhand was in no mood to listen nor did it matter. With a roar of anger, Aldegar smashed the shaft of his axe down on the head of a man strangling a woman amidst the burning ruins of what must have been her home.

The axe connected with a loud crack, and the man went down instantly from the blow. Before Aldegar had a chance to haul the woman up and shove her away from the fighting though, something large came at him and forced the farmhand to dive away mere seconds before an axe tried to take his head. Rolling onto his back, Aldegar lost grip on his own weapon but got a good look at his attacker: a large brutish man with two axe’s. One was lodged in the frame of the burning building, which the man was trying to tear out, while the other was in his free hand.

Without pause or thought of the danger, Aldegar sprang to his feet and tackled the man. Despite the potential danger of the second axe, Aldegar pressed forward and connected. The two of them toppled to the ground and Aldegar rammed a meaty fist into the other man’s face twice before the back of the axe head smacked into the side of his own head and then all he saw were stars.

Hitting the ground, Aldegar tried to blink his eyes free, groping around for his own weapon before the bastard got back to his feet and did him in. His fingers grasped a rock, which he hastily picked up and threw in the general direction of the axe man in hopes of connecting or at least halting him for an extra moment. Finally, the last of the stars went away and he was able to get a hand on his axe, rolling over in time to bring the weapon up to block a downward chop.


The man was huge, it took everything Aldegar had to keep the shaft of his own axe stead and the other axe blade from embedding in his face. The farmhand kicked out with a leg, connecting with the brutes knee before sending another savage kick between the man's shins.


----------



## Samu3

_“In the name of Sigmar….”_

Said Benepal as he gazed out from his vantage point on the hill at the village bellow. Men and woman alike were running franticly to escape the fires that had engulfed their homes, only to be ruthlessly cut down on the streets by their assailants. But still some fought on, their resistance would be too futile to overcome the horrible odd’s but it gave Benepal hope, that somewhere in there people still clung to life driven by their instinct to survive. 

Reaching the bottom of the hill Benepal loaded one of his arrows into his bow and watched as the Hunter took off into the village. Kai was eager to do the same and turned to Nysard and Aldegar.

“Dam the Hunter’s words, we’ve got to try and save these people! Are you both with me?”

It was typical that the boy would only have asked his friend’s to accompany him. Yet he was right, that was all that mattered, giving a brief nod to indicate that he would be following close at hand he turned towards the other’s to make sure that they had made it to the bottom of the hill with them. 

What he saw a sent him reeling in disgust, as he was panning his vision around he spotted three gigantean men, each one wielding a crude and blood stained weapon. They threw themselves at the group in a maddened frenzy of bloodlust and anger. One came at Benepal, swinging his sword down in an attempt to split his skull. Standing as close as he was Benepal knew that he would have little chance of dodging such a blow. Instead he brought up his bow in preparation to fire, his attacker; now panicked by the fact that an arrow was staring him down the face brought his sword down early and cut the tip from the projectile. Benepal fired regardless and his arrow streamed across the short distance between the pair to enter his assailant’s throat through his open mouth. While the arrow was still blunt it appeared to cause a considerable amount of pain and his opponent wheezed as he went down into the mud. 

Benepal reached for another arrow, but the man that had attacked him was stronger than first thought and he simply tore the blunt ammunition from his mouth and threw it aside before charging Benepal once more, lashing out with his weapon. Caught off guard by the renewed attack, Benepal dropped both his bow and the arrow he had been loading and leaped backwards to avoid the blow, sucking in his stomach as far as he could make it go so that the rusted blade missed him by what must have been only millimeters. 

The man came at him again relentless in his quest for vengeance, the blunt arrow that Benepal had fired must have punctured something because blood had turned the inside of his assailants mouth into a horrible red mess which oozed onto his chin to colour the ground below their feet. 
The sword was thrust forward again and Benepal leapt sideways, at the same time his opponent kicked out with his left leg and struck Benepal in the thigh. The blow was enough to send him catapulting into the mud, proving that the tides had truly turned. Desperately trying to find footing on the slippery surface Benepal stumbled upon something solid and grimaced when he felt a sharp pain as it cut him. Whatever it was it seemed his only hope and Benepal found a place he could grip before wrenching it from the mud to block the crazed man’s next attack. 

The object he held in his hand’s was a sword, one which looked irrefutably like Kai’s. Either way now was not the time to worry about it, he had to regain the upper hand!


----------



## Euphrati

_What Evil could cast such madness upon the land?_ 

Dyanah’s steps faltered as she instinctively recoiled from the horrifying reality playing out before her eyes in the streets of the village. Smoke and screams curled from doorframes with equal measure; the frantic grip of confusion and violence staining the senses with a nauseating disorientation. It was as if Hell itself had thrown open its gates and spat forth a waking nightmare.

For a dreadful moment Dyanah wondered if she was indeed dead, her body lying cold and discarded with her life choked out by the hands of the horned beast in the stables, and this was her eternal punishment to bear witness to a world gone mad. But a voice deep inside her denied such a thing; the frenetic beating of her heart, the ash-filled air that burned the back of her throat, the shocked faces of her companions that met her searching gaze were all etched in a harsh reality.

The Hunter himself wore a look of annoyance and his words did little to ease the groups’ confusion before he disappeared on a quest for answers into the smoke filled streets. His crimson cloak had barely ghosted out of view before Hell turned its blackened gaze upon the milling group of young men and women. 

Three men, the crust of blood clinging to their skin and stain of insanity across their features, came barreling out of a nearby building gripping weapons that seemed to Dyanah to be painted in gore. She felt her mouth open to scream as the men crashed into the group, but an equine shriek of terror sounded nearly in her ear and she dove sideways to avoid the lashing hooves of Nysard’s horse that he had ridden into the town with the group instead of leaving in the safety of the tree line. The panicked beast unseated the young man with a wild jerk and bolted, Nysard landing with a heavy impact upon the hard-packed earthen street and Dyanah’s eyes were drawn upwards as a shadow appeared against the smoke-hazed sky on the roof of a nearby building.

The creature launched itself down from its perch, sickly yellow foam dripping from blackened teeth as it capered forwards in a leprous gait towards the prone Nysard. It was a ghoul, a vile being that had once been human but was now a creature of the darkness and Dyanah gagged at the very sight of the putrid abomination.

The instinctual side of her being screamed at her to flee in abject terror, but a sharp-edged memory stopped her from giving into flight. When she had made a fool of herself before Aldegar, Nysard had spoken up in her honour even before questioning the farmhand about dealing with his sister and if she fled now everything hurtful that the farmhand had said would be proven truth.

The wall nearby collapsed in a rush of burning wood and cascading sparks as anger forced her fear into submission. Dyanah shoved her knife in her pouch and darted forward to snatch up a flaming spar of wood from the debris. Brandishing the flaming shard like a club, she leapt between the creature and Nysard with courage forged more from terror than true bravery,

‘*Be gone* you wretched abomination!'

Dyanah shrieked at the top of her lungs, fear lending strength to her voice, 

'By Ulric's oath, Nysard _get to your feet_ and get Keira out of here now!!’


----------



## deathbringer

Something shifted, perched upon the roof, it twitched, a single scabbed appeared into her line of vision, a small squeal bursting from her lips as her eyes fixed upon the blood stained crust that adorned its sickly yellow skin.

It shifted again, its full bulk coming over the axis of the roof to perch astride, eyes gleaming with a sudden rabid intensity.It was daemonic, a freakish human possessed by a rotting canker that mutated and mutilated its very essence into a nightmarish horror. A dribble of crimson red dribbled over its lips and neck from yellowing teeth torn asunder by decay. a thunder of hooves and the frantic fearful sound of a horse taking flight came from beside her as the tainted twisted mass of rag and bones leapt neatly down and shambled towards them, arms outstretched, making towards them, foam bubbling in the very cornors of its ruby read lips, its head tilted in curiosity as it shambled eagerly towards them.

Then she clocked the true situation. Nysard lay stranded, dazed and bruised as eagerness burned in the beings eyes and its pace increased. She wanted to run to flee the twisted evil that sped towards them yet she could not. She had vowed to stand up to evil, made her own mental oath to stand and fight.

So she stood the knife raised in a single hand before her, the pathetic blade, recently sharpened seemed tiny in her fist. The beast came on and she wanted to run yet she held herself steady against the mounting terror, the anguish bursting from her in a terrified shriek that tore her mouth wide, yet no sound burst from her windpipe her diaphragm contracting uselessly upon empty breathless lungs. The fingers approached, skin and blood appearing dug into the very nails, the white strands of its hair plastered to its head by visceral juices and the remenants of human vitura.

The scream died, slashed by Dynah who leapt afront of the stranded man snatching a blazing plank of wood from the wreckage, she yelled to the stunned boy

'By Ulric's oath, Nysard get to your feet and get Keira out of here now!!’ 

Indignation, she was no chattle, no possession to be carried and protected and she leapt alongside Dynah shoulder to shoulder against the on coming beast.

The knife seemed useless pathetic compared to the blazing furnace that seered at the timbers in dynah's hand and with a snarl, she threw the blade with all her force at the twisted beast bearing down upon them, not stopping to watch it pinwheel through the air, she snatched a second fragment from the furnace and brandished it before her, carefully, her movements slow and deliberate, desperate not to loose the seering heat of the flames, the feeling of safety that ensued

"We will have words if we survive this monstrosity Miss Dynah" she growled.

Her eyes were flitting over the path, searching, scanning for something in the beasts shambling path. Something they could ignite, something that could be used to prevent the beast from reaching them, something that would give the others time to come to their aid.


----------



## komanko

His horse galloped down the dirt path which leads to the village quickly passing Hienrick and the rest who walked with him. He was the one who got first to the town and the first one who was confronted with the horror which was happening there. Screams of pain and the yells of anger, pleads of the dying and the maniacal laughs of the attackers, it all filled his ears before even seeing what was happening inside. Only when finally stopping his horse and getting down he could see what was really going on. It was a vile sight. Townsman attacking townsman, it was confusing, sinister and did not make any sense at all. “*By the honor of the gods what could cause something like that*?!” Nysard mumbled in amazement and disgust. He did not expect to see something like that, he expected evil beastmen or the undead but not… this! For a moment Nysard was just standing, staring at the vile sight of brother fighting brother not sure how to react to it and by the time he got back to his senses Hienrick and the others already joined in. They were all shocked as he was… Nysard heard the hunter mumbling something which had to do with this event but he did not pay attention to it. Only when Hienrick the hunter looked at them Nysard starting paying attention, and after a few moments the hunter said, “*Stay here and out of trouble until i get back, im going to find out what in Sigmar's name is going on here and for the love of the gods dont get into fights just yet, but if your attacked then defends yourselves*.“ The hunter then ran into the midst of the village quickly disappearing from sight.

Nysrad was not about to listen to the hunter’s words when people were getting slaughtered in such a horrible fashion. It seemed like the others weren’t going to do it too as Kai said something about damning the hunters words and rushed into the fight joined by Aldegar and Benepal. Of course Nysard wanted to help but who should he attack, they were all villagers and Nysard had no idea who was the attackers. Yet soon he saw Aldegar, Benepal and Kai getting attack by a group of people which looked pretty similar to each other and to the other attackers too. Nysard was about to rush and help them but then something happened. He soon managed to find himself on the ground his sword and axe lying in the blood soaked mud near him, his head was spinning and spikes of pine running through it. He blinked his eyes so many times but all he could see was a confusing looking picture, it was all blurred and moved so slowly. Everything sounded too loud. Nysard rolled on his side and he saw his horse moving extremely slow for some reason, it was galloping in a slow fashion out of sight and back into the forest. Rolling back from his side Nysard slowly was regaining his senses, looking down upon himself he saw that his shirt was filled with mud and that blood was dripping from somewhere near his cheek, he tried to move his hand to check but it was moving so slowly so he decided to leave it for now.

Still regaining his senses Nysard tried to get on his knees. He stretched out his arms and supported himself with them while on his knees. Then a terrifyingly loud screech filled the air, slowly raising his head he saw something leaping from the shadow of one of the many roofs. Nysard only got a quick look at the thing as it starting sprinting towards him; it was some sort of a creature, certainly a humanoid. It had a pair of trousers on it but it did not act like a man. Pale yellow skin and bright eyes, they matched perfectly, also white hair. The creature ran towards Nysard his arm stretched and a weird liquid bubbling from the side of his lips which Nysard could still not recognize. This place turned to be some kind of a hell… Blinking another time the blur form his sight was removed and Nysard shockingly discovered that the creature highly resembled the Ghoul, a creature of the night which hunted in cemeteries and ate the dead and the living; this was one of the creatures his father told him about. Realizing the danger he is in Nysards senses got back to him and adrenaline started flowing through his body, his eyes widened as the creatures got closer and closer to him. “*This won’t be the end of me*…” Nysard desperately mumbled. He looked around and saw his weapons lying nearby. Yet he had no time to pick them as the Ghoul finally reached him. The stench of death could be smelled from him, it was revolting and Nysard’s gag reflex nearly kicked in. The creature looked maddened and was mumbling incoherent things.

The creature stopped when he was near Nysard, he reached in with his head sniffing Nysard and looking him in the eyes. A moment passed and then the creature’s face turned into a twisted sight of anger and hunger as it roared as Nysard’s face and prepared to strike him with his monstrously muscular hand. Yet something intervened. As the creatures roared at Nysard the stench of rot coming out of his mouth nearly made Nysard pass out. Yet he kept his senses due to his adrenaline. Yet something made the creature back away as a flaming club nearly smashed into his face. Looking behind him Nysard saw Dyanah holding the club. She shrieked at the creature, “*Be gone you wretched abomination*!”. The fear could be seen in her eyes but fear also was a part of courage and Nysard smiled at the sight. “*By Ulric's oath, Nysard get to your feet and get Keira out of here now*!!” she shouted at Nysard. He was about to compel but he saw Keira joining the fray as well growling at Dyanah about them having a talk after this.

It was time to act, luckily escaping from the long hands of death Nysard rolled on his side staining the rest of his cloths in the blood soaked mud yet managing to pick up the sword and the axe in the process. He knew that torches won’t hold the Ghoul at bay. Before having time to act the Ghoul was already preparing another attack as it raised his mighty clawed hand to strike at Dyanah. Holding the sword and the axe in his hands Nysard rushed to help and jumped into the way of the beast knocking Dyanah aside but taking the hit for her. The wound stung with pain but the adrenaline covered it for now; it was not a nice wound as it stretched along his chest. The creature roared in anger at the denial of a meal. “*Foul beast! Meet you end*!” Nysard roared back at it sending his sword for a quick stab and his axe to cut from the side. The creature blocked his sword but the axe cut a wound in the creature’s ribs and it shrieked with pain. Nysard smiled at the sight of the creature’s suffering. He then launched another attack at the creature hoping to relentlessly attack it until it will tire or die from small cuts. This time Nysard sent his blade to the upper part of the creatures body, fainting a decapitation while swinging his axe and trying to hit the creatures legs to hurt its speed and mobility.


----------



## revan4559

Aldegar: With a roar of pain and anger the brute of a man you are fighting takes several staggering steps back thanks to you kicking him in the family jewels, as he staggers back abit more and is partially hunched over thanks to your well aimed kick. After spending several seconds recovering the man partially staggers over to you then raises his axe above his head in both hands and brings it down in an arch to open up your chest as if it was a timber log. You barely have enough time to roll out of the way, and even when you do another sweeping arc comes down and slams into the ground just beside the left side of your head, kicking up some mud and dirt onto your face and partially blinding your left eye. Having just enough time to get to your feet the man swings his axe in a wide sweeping arc as if he was trying to cut you down like a tree, which is a very clumsy but powerful attack and should you block it(you can dodge) it would make both of your arms go completely numb and almost drop your weapon but thanks to your kick your attacker appears to be moving abit slower.

Kai: Having run into the village with no weapons and leaving your friends behind you find yourself in the midst of the madness itself as people scream and die around you. Finally finding a weapon which you can use, a long sword which must of belonged to one of the town guard, you strap the sheath to your belt just in time as another attacker comes at you. This man is around the same height of you and has a completely blood covered face, his eyes are filled with murderous rage and intent and lets out one bellow before charging you. "Blood for the Blood God!" this man must of been some form of cultist and could be responsible for this madness, or has come out of hiding during the large battle. As you desperately parry a brutal swing of the mans two handed cleaver a flash of crimson appears in to your left and with the sound of thunder a body either side of you drop to the ground, clearly you've somehow made your way to the Hunter, who is now sheathing his pistols and drawing his silver long sword as he sets about seemingly just killing anyone who tries to attack him. But now isnt the time to focus on the hunter as your opponent comes at you again with his cleaver, hoping to split open your skull.

Benepal: As you bring Kai's drop sword up to block the man's own sword slams into yours, scraping off some of the rust and leaving a few sparks, but the power of the downwards strike makes your hands go slightly numb as your not used to holding a sword or using it. Your attacker then reigns down some more two-handed blows with your sword, each time your able to block but your hands and arms start to become numb, unless you can get back to your feet and on the offensive then there is a good chance you may fail to block one of his strikes and then it will be all over for you. Your chance to get the upper hand comes just after Nysard pushes Dyanah out the way and into the mud, which clips your attackers leg and forces him off balance so when he comes to attack you again he trips and lands next to you. Now is your chance to get up and go on the offensive or do you help Dyanah get to her feet and protect her as she has no weapon?

Nysard: As you fight the Ghoul a flying dagger comes from Keira's direction and slams blade first into the Ghoul's shoulder, buried all the way up to the hilt. With a shriek of pain and surprise at now being attacked even more the Ghoul turns and flees before you can strike its chest of leg with your own weapons. The Ghoul then disappears off into the midst of the battle leaving behind a trail of blood. It is up to you whether or not you charge off into the streets after the ghoul and try to finish it, remain where you are and help Benepal or Aldegar, or do you help Dyanah up and try to find both her and Keira some useful weapons as they now do not have any?

Keira: There is nothing in the ghoul's path that could be set on fire but the dagger which you had thrown has found its mark and buried itself in the Ghoul's shoulder which has forced it to retreat instead of fighting Nysard. Looking around you can see that Dyanah has been shoved on the floor by Nysard so its up to you if you help her up or not. Even if you don't it may be a good idea to try and help Benepal or Aldegar with their attackers but you can Dyanah can do little help with just flaming planks of wood, you both need a proper weapon so you can help defend your friends. But what should be your main concern is the fact that Nysard now has a claw wound on his chest(i think its his chest or side?) which looks very painful and may need immediate attention. 

Dyanah: Keira runs up beside you after throwing her dagger at the Ghoul then states that you and her will be having words once this is over. As the ghoul rushes at the both of you Nysard appears and shoves you off your feet and into the mud as the aims a swipe for you. Slightly annoyed at the rough treatment Nysard just gave you, maybe you should talk with him about it later? As you look around you can see that the ghoul is now in retreat after having Keira's dagger find its home in the ghoul's shoulder. Pushing yourself back up onto your feet(with or without any of the others help) You notice that the flaming plank of wood you were wielding has been extinguished after being shoved in the mud, leaving you pretty much weaponless. It would be wisest to try and find a more suitable weapon before trying to help any of your friends. Looking around you can see that Kai has disappeared off into the village aswell, leaving the body of his attacker on the ground where he killed him. In its hand it is still holding onto the pitchfork, it may not be the best weapon but it will have to do until you find a move suitable one. If you pick it up then you have the choice of staying and helping the others with you or maybe run off after Kai to make sure he is ok, or go find the hunter which by his side may be the safest place in the village.


----------



## darkreever

The kick allowed for a moment’s reprieve of the fighting, the brute-bastard staggering back and going down to a knee from what Aldegar had done. But almost as soon as the farmhand tried to get back up, the man seemed to recover and was back on him, forcing Aldegar back to the ground with a savage kick of his own. Looking up, Aldegar was able to make out the man raising his axe high over his head, the glare of the sun above them making it harder to see but that mattered very little. The brute brought the axe down, attempting to split him in half like a log. It was only through some sheer luck that Aldegar managed to roll to the side and avoid the attack, fear of death having paralyzed him until the last second.

As lucky as rolling to the side might have been in saving his life, danger was still right there a breath away. The axe blade bit into the earth next to his face, he could actually feel the rush of air from its passing before it hit the ground and kicked up dirt. The dirt itself showered everything close, including the farmhands face, getting in his left eye and making him cry out in pain. He swung wildly with his own axe, catching the man in the chest with the blunt end, forcing the man back long enough for Aldegar to finally make it back to his feet.

Not a moment too soon either, jumping back he watched as the axe sweeped across where his stomach had been. That would have ended him had it connected, but it looked as though Shallya was granting him the luck to stay alive for now. Another sweep led to another dodge, but this time Aldegar was able to smash the man across the side of his face, spittle and blood pooling at the side of his mouth before he spit broken teeth at the farmhand. Shielding his face from the teeth and blood, Aldegar nearly missed the attack from it. Blocking with his axe, the force of the blow nearly took the weapon from his hands.

A second blow, only just barely blocked, rang through his very core and nearly robbed the feeling from his arms. Aldegar kicked out again, hoping to put some distance between them, and connected with the man in time to make him falter in another blow. Not willing to pass up an opportunity of his own, Aldegar lunged forward, bringing his own axe down from over his head with a cry of anger.


----------



## komanko

Nysard swung his sword wildly, the creature seemed preoccupied with the wild swing and not noticing the axe that was headed towards its feet yet suddenly a dagger came flying from behind Nysard and into the Ghoul’s shoulder. The dagger dug deep into the things shoulder and only the hilt was left sticking out. This made Nysard hesitate for a moment before finishing his attack, refocusing his attack on the ghoul he continued the double attack with the sword and the axe but it was too late. Shrieking in pain, the ghoul jumped back dodging Nysard’s attack and kicking him down to the ground and then running off into the streets of the village and into the center of the battle. Nysard cleaned the mud from his face and spit whatever was inside his mouth. The cut he received from the ghoul still burned with pain but Nysard ignored the pain, he was enraged but still had some sense in him. He quickly stood up and looked behind him with a savage look, he saw that the dagger came from Keira’s direction; he then smiled at her as a gesture of thanks. Moving to Dyanah he helped her up and led her to Kiera not saying a word nor an apology of a sort for the rough treatment, it was a necessary action as he saved her the pain of this wound. When they both reached Kiera Nysard took out the dagger that was strapped to his side and the sword, he then threw them at Kiera’s and Dyanah’s feet, “*These are yours, use them well*.” He said and then with an enraged and savage looked he rushed into the midst of the battle following the Ghoul while letting out an enraged battle cry.

Nysard ran into the streets when he was greeted with more fights in-between the local populace yet he had no time to waste. Passing through a maze of streets and fights he continued following the blood trail left by the bleeding Ghoul. Soon the path led him to the center of the village where he saw the real carnage and death which was taking place. A flash of sound, like a rolling thunder, Nysard knew that sound it was the sound of the hunter’s pistol. Looking into the center of the battle he saw Kai standing trying to parry from a brutal assault and the hunter’s pistols being holstered back as two bodies hit the ground. Nysard urges told him to go on and follow the Ghoul before it escapes but he was too good hearted to leave his friend in this situation. Rushing towards Kai Nysard approached the huge man with the cleaver from behind and slammed his boot against the man’s side. Nysard then ran off to chase the Ghoul again hopefully giving Kai an advantage. Looking around Nysard could not find the trail at first yet he was eager for revenge and he would not allow the cowardly Ghoul to run away so easily. While pondering around a man charged at him with a sickle but Nysard simply dodged it and pushed the man who was considerably smaller and weaker than him. He then managed to spot the trail of the weird red black blood that was dripping from the Ghoul. As soon as he spotted it he started following it again, hoping to reach the damned beast before it escapes.

The run was long and Nysard got to a lot quieter and calmer part of the small town, it was unusually dark in this part which made chills run down Nysard’s spine. The quite around him was overwhelming and enlisted a sense of dread in him. It was clear that something was not right here yet he continued on, relentlessly and arrogantly following the trail of blood but now walking instead of running, trying to keep aware of his surroundings. The trail suddenly came to an end when Nysard reached some kind of an alley; it was a dead end that meant that the Ghoul had to be there somewhere. Scouring the dark corners of the alley Nysard could not spot anything unusual and out of place. Either the Ghoul disappeared or he was hiding very well which made more sense. Arrogantly taking more steps into the dark alley Nysard continued to look for the Ghoul. Something suddenly caught Nysard’s eye as he moved on, a rustle came from one of the far sides of the small location. Whatever was taking cover there it was hiding behind some sort of an old looking rug which was made out of wool. Holding his axe in one hand Nysard moved behind the rug and when he was in position he kicked it. A loud hiss could be heard and a white cat ran out of the kicked rug and back into one of the main streets. Nysard breathed with relief letting his guard down and starting walking out of the alley yet he did not count on the fact that Ghouls could climb… as he was about to leave the alley a shadow dropped in front of him and smashed its hand into Nysards chest with inhuman strength sending him tumbling backwards, luckily the axe was still in his grip and he was not defenseless. Quickly enough the figure moved further into the alley trapping Nysard there and blocking the exit, the light of the sun hit the figure revealing it to be the same Ghoul from before, blood still dripping from his shoulder and the daggers hilt still stuck in there. Letting out a roar of anger Nysard sprinted towards the Ghoul swinging his axe in powerfully and slowly aiming for deep cuts anywhere he could hit, "*I will destroy you, foul spawn of evil*!!"


----------



## Euphrati

Fear, the instinctive and primal response that could turn lambs into lions, coursed through Dyanah’s veins with every racing heartbeat that the abomination scrambled closer. Something flashed at the corner of her vision, catching the firelight in the polished glint of metal, before thudding into the chest of the ghoul. Keira stepped alongside her, smoke coiling from a flame wreathed plank held out before her in an echo to the one in Dyanah’s own hands. 

Had the healer _lost her dainty little mind_? Had she not heard a _word _of what Hienrick had said in regards to the minions of darkness? Not one of them was a trained fighter like the Hunter! She was going to get herself hurt or killed instead of running to safety while Dyanah distracted the wretched monster hopefully long enough for the Hunter to return!

The thought had barely crossed Dyanah’s mind when she found herself sprawling in the mud of the street after being shoved roughly aside, her makeshift torch hissing like a wild cat as the wetness doused the flames, and look up in stunned silence as the woodcutter stepped into her place beside the priestess with a swipe at the retreating ghoul. Dyanah’s cheeks burned with indignation as Nysard tossed a smile at the healer before turning her way and attempting to manhandle her upright without a word of apology. She scowled at him with open enmity, shrugging off his hands with a sharp huff of vexation before scrambling to her feet without aid. Dyanah turned away as she scrubbed angrily at the ash-thick mud clinging to her tunic. Such _gratitude _for being the first to stand between ominous danger and his uncaring hide; next time she would think twice when putting the life of others before her own if *this *was to be the respect she got in return!

Dyanah pointedly ignored the blades Nysard cast on the ground and glanced quickly around for something to defend herself with; brushing aside damp, mud-flecked ringlets from her eyes and infuriated to the point of speechlessness at the man’s insolent behaviour. _Even she knew better than to treat a sword in such a disrespectful manner! What would she do with the weapon in any case, pray to Ulric that she could avoid chopping her own leg off long enough for her opponent to die of laughter? _

Her amber eyes fell upon the familiar silhouette of a pitchfork and Dyanah darted forward to snatch the oaken haft from out of the limp clutch of the man who had attacked Kai, trying not to touch the corpse any longer than necessary. _Here, finally, was an implement whose use she was comfortable with!_ Dyanah felt instantly more assured with the weight of the pitchfork in her hands, the time-worn wood smooth and warm to the touch. Yet the sensation was fleeting as a roar of bestial rage and pain spun her around in alarm, a sharp yelp of distress forcing its way past her lips.

Dyanah’s hands tightened around the oak shaft into a white-knuckled grip; emotions cut through her like mid-winter rain as a beast of a man nearly cleaved Aldegar in half with an axe that looked keen enough to fell a five summer tree in a single blow. The farmhand barely got his own axe up in time to deflect the blow, the impact staggering him back.

*No.*

Dyanah was sure she was screaming, though all sound was eclipsed by the thunder of her own heartbeat as she lunged forward and buried the wickedly forged tines of the pitchfork into the curve of bloodied man’s lower back even as he drew back for another strike at the farmhand.


----------



## deathbringer

Her knife thudded into the beasts shoulder and her eyes widened in surprise as the beast let out a long low groan, turning quickly to a scream of anguish as the blade bit into its tainted flesh. Surprise gnawed at her consciousness, bit deep causing her eyes to widen s it lumbered away, the knife still buried.

Nyrsard turned to help Dynah to her feet and she saw, a deep gash across his chest yet he was already throwing a sword and a dagger into the mood a their feet and tearing away.

Bloody fool, that needed treatment, who knew what tainted poisions lay under a beasts claws but no the idiot was sprinting away and now Dyanh was moving the weapons lay untouched upon the ground. 

She scooped them up, her biceps straining under the weight of the sword, god it was unwieldy and cumberson. She dropped it. keeping the dagger, shorter lighter, its point a long rapier, the feel of its hilt safety, thumping against his leg. 

She started to run ,sprinting after Nyrsard, trying to follw him through the swells of battle, the dagger thumping painfully, irritatingly at her knee yet she stopped in her tracks as she saw ther ghoul once more, her blade still buried. Nyrsard pounding at it with bolt and blade. 

Staggering backwards, she turned and sprinted... she needed to find the hunter... she needed help.

Behind her the blade whipped through the air and she sped up, did she have time... she had to have time


----------



## Angel of Blood

Kai ran down a side street and then emerged into the middle of the village and also seemingly the middle of the madness. If the situation looked bad from their vantage point on the hill before, then now it looked nothing short of total chaos. 

All around him people were dying, it was almost impossible to tell who the innocent villagers were in all the madness, if there even were any. All of them were blood soaked and if they weren't attacking a fellow villager in animalistic rage, then they were defending themselves on a pure base level of survival instinct. 

Kai had no idea who to attack or who to help, realising this was all irrelevant if he didn't find a weapon first. He frantically looked around before spotting a longsword just to his right. Dashing down he picked it up, it was very different to the short sword he had used before, heavier and not as agile, yet it was well balanced and seemed of good quality, not that he could really tell as it was disturbingly covered in blood. As he buckled on the swords scabbard he heard a murderous cry infront of him and just knew it was aimed at him.

Looking up he saw an even more crazed man than the one he had fought before. He wasn't much taller than Kai but like so many others he was drenched in blood and had those bloodshot eyes of a murderer, although they looked much more suited to his features as if he has been like this for longer than just tonight and this was his true nature, not some madness induced craze. He also had strange marks and sigils cut into his flesh, Kai didn't recognise them, but merely looking at them made his skin crawl. 

The man looked at Kai and cried "Blood for the Blood God!!". Kai blinked for a moment and shouted back "Blood for the who?!" If he had expected a verbal answer he was wrong, the answer he did get was a large swing of the mans two handed cleaver. Kai quickly brought up his sword to delfect the blow and his entire right arm jarred from the heavy blow. Before he could even think about a counter swing of his own, the man swung in again. Again Kai blocked it, with slightly more conviction this time and manged to push the snarling man back a few paces.

As he did so he heard a thunderous bang to his left and quickly checked left to identify its source. In a swirling flash of crimson he realised it was Heinrick. Sheating both his pistols, he drew his glimmering long sword before the two men he had shot had even finished collapsing to the ground. He then dashed forwards in a blur and killed villagers left and right without even thinking about it. 

Kai almost paid with his life for looking at the hunters relentless attack. Hearing a cry of rage he turned back just in time to see the man swing his cleaver in a long decapitating blow. Before he could complete the swing though he was savagely kicked from the side and fell to the ground bellowing in anger. Kai didn't even look up to see who or what had saved him from certain death, instead he pressed on his sudden advantage and stab the longsword straight down in the crazed man. Plunging the blade deep into around where his heart would be. The man screamed in agony and anger, but still looked as if he was about to continue the fight. So for good measure Kai kept stabbing at the man until he certainly dead.

Looking around he saw Heinrick continuing to relentlessly kill anything that tried to come near him. Fancying his chances were better with the hunter Kai ran over, stopping breifly to decapitate a man from behind as he ate away at a corpse on the ground. Reaching the hunter he yelled "Heinrick! Please tell me you know what the hell is going on?"


----------



## revan4559

OOC: If you posted then you get an update. Samu3 if you want an update ill edit it in later if you send me a pm.

Aldegar: Thanks to Dyanah stabbing your attacker through the lower back with a pitchfork, your attacker howls in pain and stops his attack mid swing, allowing your over head cleave to cut into the mans skull and remove half of his head in an explosion of blood, bone fragments and brain matter. Removing your axe from whats left of the mans head you stand there for several minutes going over what you have just done. Killing the beastmen was one thing as they were things of chaos, but this was another living breathing human being whose life you have snatched away.(Would like you to post what aldegar is feeling about killing another human, but also would like a reaction to the following): Somewhere in the deepest parts of your mind, the strange tingle and niggling that had appeared during your battle with the beastmen re-appears. The tingle seems to have come around the same time you started to let your anger get the better of you when fighting with the man, what ever this strange tingling is, it seems to give you a small bit of happiness of killing another human. Whether you dwell on that feeling or not is up to you, but now is the time to decide what you do. Kai, Keira and Nysard have all disappeared off into the village, leaving you alone with Dyanah and Benepal, whether you go after your real friends(kai and nysard) or stay close by Dyanah and Benepal.

Dyanah: After impaling the man attacking him, Aldegar brings his own weapon down cleaving his attackers head in two, sending blood, brain matter and bone fragments everywhere. You stand there in shock and horror at what you have done you helped kill another Human being, not some evil monster like a ghoul or a servant of the dark powers like the beastmen, but a living breathing human. It doesn't matter if the man was crazed and tried to kill you and the others, the feeling that came after killing him doesn't feel right to you at all. From the corner of your eye you can see movement and as you turn to see what it is, you can see the idiot priestess go charging off after Nysard into the midst of the battle and the smoke. You have a simple choice of whether you stay where you are with Aldegar and Benepal, or go running off into the smoke looking for the Hunter as you deem that the safest place to be in this madness. (The following is if you go into the village looking for Hienrick): Running off into the village and smoke to look for the hunter you quickly find yourself lost in the midst of the battle as people are still dying around you, what is luckily is at the moment no-one seems to be taking any notice of you and leaves you alone for the most part, save for some deranged humans feeding on the corpses of others looking up at you as you pass before going back to their feast. It may be an idea to call out for the hunter in hope that he can find you, or you can continue to walk around until you find him. But what does make you uneasy as that a shadow on one of the roof tops seems to be following you so you best make your decision.

Nysard: As you sprint towards the ghoul, it lets out a mad cackle before you are quickly punched off your chest bu a fast moving shadow, sending you sprawling onto your back. As you get up you can see another two ghouls drop down from the buildings either side of the alley and lick their lips as they look over you. Trying to kill one of these things was hard enough, now there another two of them which is going to make things damn near impossible without help. The ghouls then look at each other as if trying to decide who gets to kill you and eat your first, giving you enough time to get back to your feet. You must confess to yourself that chasing after the injured ghoul wasn't the smartest idea without help, your only real chance of survival is if you can manage to get out of the alley and try to find your friends or even the hunter Hienrick.

Kai: As you get closer to the Hunter he whirls around to face you as you call out his name and barely manages to stop his own blade from coming into contact with your throat. Stopping in your tracks as he does that, he slowly removes his blade and pushes up the front of his hat so his face isnt covered by the shadows it casts. "I thought i told you and the others to stay where you were until i got back. You don't have the training or experience to be dealing with this sort of thing, i wouldn't be surprised if you all got killed by the time we get back to the horses." The hunter says with no hint of emotion in his voice what so-ever. He then looks around at the dead and dying before letting out a small sigh, turning to face you he finally answers your question. "Yes i do know whats going on and it isn't wise to talk about it here while there are still people trying to kill us. The safest option is get onto the roofs so we are out of the way." With that the Hunter grips ahold of your shoulder and drags you into and alley. Pointing at a pile of crates and barrels he them motions for you to climb up them and onto the room of one of the buildings that isn't on fire as he sheaths his sword. If you do what the hunter says its up to you but as you stand there deciding the hunter doesn't even bother with the crates and simple turns to the wall, taking several steps back he runs towards it, kicks off and runs about half way up the wall, kicking off it he jumps to the other side of the alley and lands on the roof of the other building with all the grace of a Cat. He then simply draws his sword and looks down at you to see if you've followed or not.

Keira: Running away from the ghoul and Nysard to look for the hunter you end up back in the middle of the town where people are still fighting and killing each other. You are relatively ignored by the towns people as you run through the streets looking for the hunter. You then see what you are looking for as you can see the un-mistakable crimson clothing and hat of the hunter, talking to what appears to be Kai before dragging Kai into one of the alleys. Going into the alley after them you can see Kai standing there looking up at something going up the walls yet no sign of the hunter, as you look up you can see that it is infact Hienrick scaling the almost perfectly flat walls of the buildings until he is on the roof. He then looks down at Kai and yourself as if seeing if your going to follow him or remain there. It may be an idea to call out for him and tell him that you need help so you can help Nysard.


----------



## Euphrati

The pitchfork was nearly jerked from Dyanah’s grip as the man’s back arched in pain; his scream of rage briefly carrying an overtone of agony before terminating abruptly as Aldegar’s axe cleaved into his skull with a wet sound of splitting meat and cracking bone. Something warm spattered high on her left cheek before tracing a wet line down to her jaw as the man’s body fell forwards, slipping off the crimson-stained tines of the pitchfork with a muffled slurp and Dyanah felt a cold horror as she watched the blood slowly begin to drip from the iron points into the mud at her feet. 

Every Vet knew there were times when the only humane option was to end the life of an animal to ease suffering or protect others from illness. It was a choice that Dyanah knew well; a broken-legged plow horse, a hound run afoul of a boar’s tusks, a cow showing signs of hoof and mouth disease. But this, this was different. The life she had just helped end had not been that of a mere beast, but of a fellow human. The fact that the man had attacked them with clear intentions of murder only made the act seem all the more surreal and horrific.

Nausea washed over her in trembling waves of revulsion and Dyanah would have dropped the bloody pitchfork had her hands not refused every effort she made to uncurl her white-knuckled grip from the stained oak shaft. Her breath was coming in short, fast pants just shy of hyperventilation as the reality of what she had done set talons of ice into Dyanah’s soul. Amber eyes, uncertain and bright with threatening tears, searched the sun-browned face of the farmhand with faltering courage etched deeply in their depths.


----------



## darkreever

In a flash, Aldegar brought the axe down on the bastard; with bone jarring force he connected with the man’s head. It was almost as if the man decided to not bother blocking, or something else had gotten his attention. And that is when he noticed the look of pain written across the brutes face, and the pitchfork in his back. Tearing his axe away, Aldegar tried to avoid the explosion of blood and bone from getting on his face to some success, before kicking the dead man away to thank whichever man of this village had helped him.

Who he saw instead instantly made his features harden and all chance of thanks left him. It had been Dyanah who had come to his aid, one of the two women in their party, something he still did not like having about. He did owe her, but there would be no chance that he would say anything now, and even consider giving any hint that he was wrong and that she should not have come with them. Instead, he turned away from her to regard the dead man at his feet. There had been no other way, had he not killed this bastard than their places might be reversed and Sigmar alone knows who he might have gone on to harm.

That was it, nothing more need be said about this; that one had attacked him, had attacked this village like a madman. He might not have been one of those beasts that attacked Aldegars home but it was all the same. All the same, Aldegar did silently pray to Sigmar and Morr for forgiveness for having to take the life of another man, evil or otherwise.

Something, whatever it was, almost felt happy looking down at the corpse. Almost like he should be deriving some pleasure from the deed. With a scowl, Aldegar banished the thought away; only the truly mad would find any pleasure or happiness from killing another man for no reason beyond his survival. He was not crazy, crazy would not rescue Kirsten or save anyone here. Looking about him, Aldegar could not see Nysard or Kai, which could mean they were helping others further into the village. Dyanah and Benepal were here though, almost as if they were waiting for something from him. Was that it? Were they waiting for word from him before acting?

No, that was not it, at least not for Dyanah from the looks of things. The shock of the kill must have truly gotten to her. *Good*, Aldegar thought to himself, *might do her well to get some fear. Maybe get some sense as well.* But if she panicked, that would help no one; so rather than stand and watch her, Aldegar grabbed her roughly by the arm and shook the woman. _“Snap out of it and come on, don’t just stand there! If your gonna insist on being here then get used to this. Its either us or them, don’t you dare think otherwise.”_ He said while trying to turn her in the direction of the rest of the village and then shot a look at Benepal. _“What you waitin’ for? Let’s go, Morr damn your skin!”_


----------



## Euphrati

There was no kindness in Aldegar’s eyes; no measure of gratitude in his tone nor ounce of empathy in his rough grip on her arm. Dyanah’s edge of panic was cast aside and her eyes narrowed with rising contempt. As the farmhand turned his attention away to glare at Benepal, Dyanah took the moment to snatch her arm out of his grip,

‘Are you even capable of compassion you callous *brute*?’

Dyanah had not missed the shift in Aldegar’s features when he had realized just who had come to his aid, the bitterness and resentment were like salt in the hidden wounds of her heart, nor the merciless scowl he wore when he glanced down at the man whose life he had just ended. In that instance she felt the immeasurable weight of loneliness, abandoned and vulnerable like a candle flame caught unshielded before a pressing storm. She turned on her heel and fled into the smoke-choked streets, wanting nothing more than to be away from the farmhand’s painful company and the heartache she could not disguise; taking turns through alleyways to avoid the continuing struggle between townsfolk. 

Ash swirled in the air currents as she ran, burning her eyes and throat as Dyanah glanced around with the sudden realization that she had become inexorably lost in the unfamiliar streets. The few people that she had passed by seemed too engrossed in their own tragedies to take notice of a solitary young woman, even one mud-rimed and still clutching the haft of a bloodied pitchfork in her hands. Dyanah paused in the lee of a abandoned market stall, trying to gather her scattered wits as best as she could.

Movement of shadows drew her eyes up into the twisting smoke and ash of the rooftops. Something flickered in the shadow of a chimney’s smoke-wreathed silhouette. It was not the first time she had noted the phantom that seemed to be trailing her every move. The cold fingers of trepidation traced down her spine, she had not seen the distinctive red of the Hunter anywhere amid the chaos. Fighting the growing sense of unease that churned in the pit of her stomach, Dyanah raised her voice in desperate hope,

‘*Sire Hienrick! Hienrick where are you? Hunter, please hear me... please!*’


----------



## Angel of Blood

As soon as Kai shouted out for the Heinrick he spun around in an instant, spinning his sword around with him. Kai didn't even have time to blink, he didn't even try to raise his sword, knowing full well that he would have no chance of brining it up in time. But the hunter stopped his sword just a few inches short of Kais throat.

Kai composed himself for a moment and angrily said "What the feth Heinrick! It's me!"

Heinrick just stared at him for a moment before slowly lowered his blade and pushed his hat up to reveal his face. He then coldly said "I thought i told you and the others to stay where you were until i got back. You don't have the training or experience to be dealing with this sort of thing, i wouldn't be surprised if you all got killed by the time we get back to the horses."

Kai bristled and angrily retorted "Well staying where we were wasn't exactly safe now for your information. A group of men and a ghoul attacked us! A ghoul!" Heinrick then looked around at the carnage and let out a slight sigh before turning back to Kai and saying "Yes i do know whats going on and it isn't wise to talk about it here while there are still people trying to kill us. The safest option is get onto the roofs so we are out of the way."

With that Heinrick abruptly grabbed Kais shoulder and dragged him into an alley between two buildings and indicated Kai should climb to the roof using a large pile of crates and barrels. Kai assumed the hunter was going to wait at the bottom to cover him, but a second later he ran at the wall itself and somehow began to jump between the walls till he reached the roof. 

Kai just stared at the hunter and quietly muttered "What the f..." before noticing Keira had entered the alleyway aswell, he looked at her with a wide eyed expression for a moment before jerking his head towards the roof to indicate she should look up, then looked back himself to Heinrick finish climbing the walls and reaching the roof. 

He looked at Keira, glad to see she was still alive and said to her "I think he wants us to follow him up, apparently it's safer, if such a thing exists in the madness." He looked back up to the rooftops before continuing "Well guess we better follow him, although i for one will be taking the normal route. He then began to climb the crates and barrels to make his way onto the roof. It took him much longer than Heinrick to reach the roof, but eventually he made it.

He breifly looked down to the chaos below, which was showing no sign of calming down. He then turned to the hunter and asked "So, what the hell is all this about Heinrick? I've had to kill three people! Three! Killing the beastmen was one thing, but this is wrong! Why are they doing this?


----------



## komanko

They both looked at each other, valuing each other’s worth. In a roar of anger Nysard charged towards the Ghoul swinging his axe powerfully in large arcs. As Nysard sprinted the Ghoul let out a mad cackle, Nysard then knew that something was wrong, he felt cold sweat running down his cheek yet he continued to charge at the Ghoul, focusing his anger at the vile creature ignoring any sense of plan that he might have formed. As quick as Nysard was the shadows around him were quicker, his axe swirling around him slowly left huge gaps in his defense, gaps that opponents could use, and they did. When one of his swings to the right passed another two shadows dropped in front of him, the axe missed both of them and Nysard did not have time to send the heavy weapon for another attack as one of the shadows smashed its mighty hands into Nysard sending him backwards onto the ground and easily stopping his charge. The Ghoul started laughing madly, even more than before, he was expecting Nysard to do that, as well as expecting him to follow him. It was amazing how much the Ghoul knew about him just from the short battle they had a few minutes ago. Nysard shook his head and he saw his axes lying right next to him. He quickly got up, as years of working with his father made him durable and strong. The shadows that dropped in front of him appeared to be Ghouls also and this explained the injured Ghoul’s happiness. 

It was a trap all along and it made Nysard feel even more stupid about him, his recklessness led him to this situation, yet luck may still shine on him and he would be able to survive by escaping. Yet a conflict quickly arose inside of him, running was not his way, he always stood up and fought for what he believed, never retreating or giving up. He felt emotional pain just because he had to consider that option. Time was running out as the Ghouls seemed to get angrier and hungrier. He saw one of them licking his lips in excitement while looking at Nysard; he was probably imagining his next meal. As he stood up his anger raged inside of him, also because of the choice he made and also because of the Ghouls who made him decide upon this road. The situation was bad enough with one Ghoul but now those three together; he will have to find a way to make his way out… Maybe lose them in the curving streets of the small town, or even better, maybe… It might actually work; maybe he will be able to elude them via the rooftops. A small glimmer of hope sparkled again in his mind as he thought on how to make his way through the degenerated things. 

He was never a person of the subtle, always going head on into things, and as he did in the past he did right now. Kneeling in front of his axe he grabbed it by the grip tightly. It was his father’s axe, the only thing which still connected him to his dead parents. He had to live so he might be able to save his sister and thus he did not have the option of dying right now. His eyes changed, and a determined look was upon them, he will live! His heart beating madly, adrenaline pumping through his veins, Nysard concentrated on the sole purpose of surviving. As the Ghouls were still trying to decide who will move in for the kill Nysard’s gaze fell upon the wounded one, the same injured Ghoul who made him enter this awful situation, who made him betray his own beliefs by turning tail and running. Yet deep in his mind Nysard knew that he was responsible for his own stupid action, his own stupidity led him to this but he blocked those thoughts ignoring them and focusing his hatred onto the injured Ghoul. Letting out a rage filled cry of anger Nysard swung his axe widely and then unleashed it at the injured ghoul. The axe swung through the air, cutting it swiftly and smoothly. Everything seemed to slow down as Nysard hoped that his axe will hit the target. Swirling through the air the axe caught the Ghouls attention as they looked at it in terror, the two new ghouls jumping out of the way but the third did not have time as his line of sight was obstructed by his fellow ghouls. With a large thud, the axe cut deep into the flesh, the sweet sound of flesh being torn filled the air, blood spilled, feeling the ground. Nysard did not waste any time as he began to run right after the axe was unleashed. He ran as fast as he could and when the axe hit the injured Ghoul’s chest Nysard quickly helped the Ghoul down on the ground by kicking him. The Ghoul fell down the axe still stuck in his chest; Nysard released the axe as more black blood shot out from the wound filling Nysard’s face and body. He looked back and saw that the Ghouls were still on the ground recovering from the dive so he made another mighty swing and brought the axe down on the Ghouls skull, splitting it in half with the sounds of bones crushing and brain spilling on the ground. He gripped his axe near the blade and took it out but not before taking Kiera’s dagger from the body, “*A gift for a friend…*” He whispered. Putting the dagger where his previous dagger was Nysard started sprinting yet the time he wasted on finishing the Ghoul off let the others recover and he saw them starting to pursue him. As he saw them he immediately turned at one of the curvings to another street. The sight stayed the same, bodies littered in various places, fires burning in some of the houses. Death and decay engulfed that town and Nysard would be glad to leave it.

Continuing his sprint Nysard quickly moved to another alley, looking around he saw a few barrels standing, he used them as a lift and jumped from them to one of the lower rooftops. His hands reached and grabbed the ledge of the rooftop and he pulled himself up. Yet before he managed to get up something grabbed him by the leg, he did not see what it was but it did not matter as the thing started to pull him down with brutal force. Letting go with one hand Nysard took a risk, he strained his muscles with his left hand, fighting against the mighty pull. With his right hand Nysard swung his axe wildly ones. He missed, and the pull got stronger, the attacker grabbed a higher part of his leg to try and force him down but that was a mistake. The axe came again for another attack this time cutting through the flesh of the unknown assailant with ease, a terrifying shriek came from the dark below as the attacker let go of Nysard. Managing to finally pull himself up he did not even stop to rest and started jumping from building to building, he knew that the Ghouls who were chasing him will arrive shortly after him, they smelled his blood and they won’t let go now. So he run as fast as he could jumping from rooftop to another hoping to reach the town center where he might lose the things in the chaos of battle. His mind was quite and at peace, he got revenge on the foul Ghoul who started all the mess.


----------



## revan4559

Dyanah: As you finish your cry for the hunter you feel something very cold and smooth press against your throat as an arm wraps around your waste. From behind you comes a voice that chills you to your very bones. "We'll have none of that little Missy, we don't want any un-invited guests to join us." You are then quickly pulled by seemingly un-natural strength back down into an alley and turned around to face your captor. Infront of you, you can see a man about thirty years old, with shoulder length brown hair, dark brown eyes and slightly tanned skin and is wearing a rather aristocratic purple and white outfit, at his side he has a golden handled rapier and around his neck some sort of necklace. He gives you a wicked smile before pulling you deeper into the alley and saying something rather unsettling. "Thanks to my masters this town is killing itself to gain immortality, but you on the other hand i think ill keep for myself, so tell me little lady, what is your name? oh and if you decide to scream then i may have to cut that pretty little tongue of yours out." While you stand there knowing not what to do, but knowing that you now have little chance of survival. Just behind the man you can see something drop down from roof tops which makes no noise as it lands against the group, seeing the shadow of something human shaped it comes silently closer before you see the crimson outfit and hat of the hunter, his silver sword drawn in his right hand and his left hand with two fingers to his lips in a shushing position.(please write what you feel about being captured by this strange man and then the appearance of the hunter)

Aldegar: After your rough treatment of trying to shock some common sense into Dyanah she shrugs your hand off before shouting at you for being an uncaring brute before running off into the village and most likely inevitably getting lost in there. Now you need to decide if you go looking for Dyanah or try to go and find your other closer friends such as Nysard and Kai. (If you go after Dyanah use the following):Chasing after Dyanah you go through the madness filled streets where the townsfolk are still killing each other mercilessly, some in self defense others just for the hell of it. You are pretty much left alone as you run through the streets looking for Dyanah but being in an unfamiliar town you yourself end up getting lost and cant seem to find her. (The following is if you go after Kai and the others): Running into the town to look for your close friends Kai and Nysard you find yourself in the middle of one of the town squares surrounded by dead bodies that are being eaten by some of the townsfolk. Out of the corner of your left eye you can see the priestess Keira disappear into an alleyway, going in after her you also notice Kai climbing up some crates and onto one of the roofs where the Hunter is standing and looking down at all of you. It may be a good idea to find out what they are doing and/or to gather your friends and get out of there.

Kai: After having climbed to the top of the room where Heinrick is you are shortly followed by Keira. As you help the priestess up and turn to the hunter he simply turns away from you and walks towards the middle of the room so he can look around at his surroundings. After a few moments Hienrick then turns to look back at you and the priestess before answering your question about what is going on. "From what i can tell and having 'questioned' a few mad-men ive come to the conclusion that the vampires we are hunting have come through here. By the look of things they promised half of the town immortality if they kill their friends and family, which is as you can see what they are clearly doing." The hunter says in his usual emotionless voice. "And! before you ask, no the coach that we are after isn't still within the village it passed through a few hours ago, heading north east towards which is going to make things even more difficult to follow them." The hunter then looks around at the carnage in the streets again and then tilts his head slightly like a dog would do if they heard something interesting. "Gather up your friends, we are leaving this page, i will meet you back at the clearing where we watered the horse's." With that the hunter spins and runs towards the edge of the roof and leaps onto another one, disappearing off into the spoke leaving you with Keira. It would be wise if you listen to the hunter this time. (If Aldegar came after you then you would see him below you).

Nysard: After managing to get away from the ghouls by running along and jumping from roof to roof you can see a swirl of Crimson that must be the hunter jump from one room to another and vanishes into the smoke, looking at the direction that the hunter had come from you can see that both Keira and Kai are on one of the roof tops aswell. Sigmar be praised you have some good luck at last now that you have found atleast two of your friends that can help you in this mess. You decide that you should shout over to them to get their attention and try to make your way over to them so you can find out what is going on, why the hunter ran off into the town by himself again, and where are Aldegar, Dyanah and Benepal.

Keira: After having climbed up onto the roof after Kai you can see the hunter is with him which may be a good sign in this mess. The hunter then looks around before turning to kai and giving him some orders along with explaining what he thinks is going on(see kai's update). After the hunter finishes he turns away from you both and vanishes as he jumps onto another roof before disappearing into the smoke. Seeing as the hunter has gone it would be a very good idea to tell Kai that Nysard is in trouble and try to get him to help you go and save him from the ghouls.


----------



## darkreever

Before he had a chance to say or do anything else, Dyanah tore herself away from Aldegar’s grip. _‘Are you even capable of compassion you callous *brute*?’_ Her words were like blades, halting anything he had to say and nearly robbing the grip he had on his axe. Without another word, without another look at him, Dyanah ran off further into the village where the sounds of fighting and killing could be heard. _“No!”_ He yelled out, trying to grab her, but his arms were heavy as if they wanted to let her go. What was wrong with him? He had been rough, and that had been the point, but the farmhand didn’t want to hurt her. Just open her eyes to the truth of things and why it was bad for her to be here.

Without thought or care for what the still silent Benepel did, Aldegar ran after Dyanah. Whether she wanted it or not, he would keep her safe until this journey ended. Scouring the streets, Aldegar witnessed people fighting one another, some defending loved ones or their very lives while others went about butchering the innocent. Twice Aldegar slammed his axe into the backs of men, intent on murdering helpless mothers and their children. He never stayed for any thanks, all he cared about, truly cared about at this point, was finding Dyanah and keeping her from any harm. _“Dyanah!”_ He called down an alleyway, getting nothing in return. Then something moved out of the corner of his eye, hoping it to be Dyanah the farmhand slowly turned to her. _"Damn it all woman, what is wrong with you? Running *into* all of this?"_ He said before something hit him.

In the next moment though, that thought was proven dangerously wrong. He was on the ground before Aldegar had a chance to react, the blow coming from almost out of nowhere. Rolling onto his back and lashing out with a leg, the farmhand finally got a sight of things. There were two of them, one on the ground howling in pain as he clutched his knee and a second one who had hit him. The man had a smiths hammer in one hand, blood still dripping from the thing.

Getting back to his feet, pain lanced along his shoulder from where the hammer had only just connected. _“Knew that woman was gonna cause trouble. Well come on ya’bastard lets get to it!”_ Aldegar roared, holding his axe in two shaking hands. No way he was going to let some pain get to him, not when it meant the difference between life, death, and never seeing Kirsten again.


----------



## komanko

Nysard continued quickly moving from roof to roof, he knew that the fiends were behind him, tracing his moves and following him swiftly but silently and all the time watching him from the menacing shadows. It felt like a dream as Nysard never imagined he will be in a situation like this ever in his life. One of the stone blocks crumbled beneath his feet and he nearly found himself falling down from the roof but in the last moment he pushed himself onward and continued never slowing down his pace. He heard the sound of feet against the ground and looking back he could have swore that he caught a glimpse of the pale evil looking Ghouls but it could have been is imagination as well. Nysard continued relentlessly moving forwards not even trying to defend himself and this pained him, he never fled from something and yet he does that exactly now. Something sparkled and glimmered, turning his head towards the spot where the glimmer came from Nysard only saw a crimson swirl that quickly disappeared. Looking more carefully he managed to isolate trace to figures which were standing on one of the roofs, and after a moment Nysard understood that those were Kiera and Kai yet before managing to raise a shout towards them he heard curses and struggles of several men. 

Nysard turned his attention to the possible new threat and looked at them while running in a sort of a circle to still keep the Ghouls at a distance. As he looked down he saw a man getting attacked from behind and smashed to the ground but not before managing to hit one of the two attackers. As the attacked man turned and stood up Nysard identified him as Aldegar and with no second thoughts he decided to help him, yet before he managed to climb down he heard a swirl and luckily he crouched and was missed. Looking at what it was he saw the wounded Ghoul flying in the air towards the ground below them where Aldegar was fighting. The Ghoul fell on the ground with a thud and Nysard was about to start laughing but then he was hit. He completely forgot that there was a second Ghoul… The first hit was a direct one hitting Nysard directly in his face and sending him tumbeling backwards, the taste of blood already filled his mouth. Turning his head back to the now attacking Ghoul he saw that he positioned himself on four limbs, using his arms also like legs, this gave him and even more feral and bestial look… The creature snarled at him before lashing out again yet this time Nysard was prepared, like in the bar fights he used to participate in, Nysard moved his head and body aside, dodging the Ghoul’s fist and then Nysard smashed his leg against the thing’s chest. Yet this was not a human and the attack did not have the same effect, as the Ghoul merely stumbeled back one step and then lashed out again with a fierce and relentless attack sending one fist after the other. 

Nysard knew that he will not be able to hold on much longer so he decided to get down in the quickest way possible. He lashed towards the Ghoul’s fist taking it directly in his chest where he was wounded before, he screamed in pain as the pain from the wound got even more intense, but still, he managed to grab the Ghoul and with a powerful swing he turned him towards the edge of the roof, the same place where Nysard stood just a second before. Not letting go Nysard prepared himself and then pushed the Ghoul but not letting go from its body, the Ghoul knew what Nysard tried to do and he resisted with every ounce of strength he had left but Nysard had the momentum and in the end with a mighty push they were both lifted off the ground, what happened next was so intense that it got the attention of the three people below. After a mere six seconds the Ghoul and Nysard where on the ground. They both flied through the air as Nysard struggled to stay on top of the creature beating him up senselessly as he let his anger out. The creature could barely resist as Nysard pummeled him but in a moment all breath was taken from Nysard’s lunges as they hit the ground… Nysard on top of the Ghoul. The three men below where utterly shocked from what’s happening.

Closing his eyes for a moment he felt his head pounding inside as Nysard tried taking deep controlled breaths. As he regained his mobility Nysard rolled towards one of the walls and stood up. He looked at where the Ghoul was but he was not there anymore. Both of the Ghouls were now on top of the downed man which grabbed his knee in pain. He will be extremely lucky if he stays alive… Grabbing his axe from the ground nearby Nysard charged at the men with the hammer who was directed at Aldegar now, showing no mercy and remorse Nysard slashed with his axe towards the man’s leg hoping to not only cut it off but also send the man to the ground.


----------



## Euphrati

The words had only just barely left Dyanah’s lips when the cold press of steel traced a line across her throat and a vice-like grip locked around her waist. Terror froze the air in her lungs as sickening hot breath stroked the back of her neck, the words like unbidden and repulsive caresses that left her feeling sullied. The pitchfork clattered uselessly to the ground as animal fear robbed her of any action and Dyanah found herself hauled back into the nearby alleyway by a strength that seemed beyond human only to be wrenched around to behold the face of her attacker. 

He was a monster in the form of a man, made all the more vile by his well-sculpted features. Cruel, dark eyes wore bestial thirst in an open promise of violence. Dyanah was struck with the understanding of what a vixen caught in a snare suffered as the trapper’s eyes crawled lustily across her body.

The man’s hand tightened around Dyanah’s waist, cupping her buttocks in a crude grip and forcing her body against him. His tongue flashed out like a twisting serpent, wetting his lips as he leered down at her. She flinched away, trying to push back but the man’s strength kept her easily at his mercy. Dyanah felt as if her heart might break against her ribs as she recoiled from the man’s next words, her world crumbling down about her in a tangle of sorrow. Her trembling only seemed to increase the man’s sadistic needs. _She had already lost so much, was this to be her fate? To be stripped of the last shred of individual dignity she had left?_

Her mind railing at her lungs to produce the scream that was shackled in their depths as her eyes darted around in panic, locking onto a shadow that fell from the rooftop and was lost over the man’s shoulder without a sound. She blinked and caught a glimpse of crimson as her attacker leaned in to sniff at her hair, the shadows resolving themselves into the tall shape of the Hunter as he stalked silently from their depths with a finger to his lips in a gesture of silence only to be lost again as the man straighten with a low chuckle of malevolence.

Fear evaporated from Dyanah’s body at the sight of the Hunter coming to her rescue, replaced by a burning anger at the man for what he thought to do to her. Without warning, Dyanah jerked back, opening the gap between them and lashed out with a kick. Her boots, cobbled to save her from the heavy tread of the animals she worked with, were capped with forged plates of iron as wicked as Guinevere’s hooves and her foot connected with a solid crack to the man’s shin.

*‘You will have not a piece of me you monster!’*

Dyanah shrieked at the top of her lungs and spat into the eyes of the man, hoping his attention would be thrown long enough for Hienrick to make him pay for his sins.


----------



## revan4559

Aldegar: The man that you kicked in the knee staggers backwards when two inhuman creates which are exactly like the ghoul you saw earlier pounce ontop of him from out of nowhere and start to attack the downed man, it appears that your situation has gone from bad to worse as once the ghouls have finished their meal they will clearly try to attack you next, but what happens next you do not expect as when your other attacker steps forward to swing his hammer at you again Nysard appears from his left side and plants his axe into your attackers leg, finally some luck atleast as you are re-united with your best-friend. Now would be the time to help Nysard kill your attacker and then either run away from the battle or kill the ghouls that are currently feasting on the man you kicked in the shin earlier.

Nysard: The two ghouls that were following you have now attacked and killed the man that Aldegar had downed with a kick to his shin, and are now happily feasting on the mans body. As you move closer to the man who had previously attacked Aldegar you bring your axe down and slice cleanly into his leg in which the man howls with rage and pain before toppling over from having only one let to stand on. This now gives both you and Aldegar the chance to finish him off then make the decision whether to stay and kill the ghouls and run away from them and try to find the others. If you look up you notice that both Keira and Kai are still on the roof top that they were on when you were up on the roves aswell. It would be wise to ask Aldegar after killing the man, what exactly your plan is.

Dyanah: Kicking the man and spitting at him was not a very good idea as it appears just to make him angry. Letting out a small growl the man then gives you a very powerful back hand to the face knocking you onto your back along with leaving a red mark and splitting your lip. Standing over you the man wipes his face with his sleeve before smiling "That wasn't very nice of you now was it dear, now im afraid im going to have to teach you a lesson." With that he let out a evil cackle then raised his sword above his head before bringing it down in a cleaving arc which would be too fast for you to dodge. What happens next you didn't expect as inbetween you and your attack the hunter appears with his own blade and barely stops it, the tip of your attackers sword leaving a cut straight down the front of the hunter's chest. With several curse's from both the hunter(in pain) and your attacker(in surprise) the hunter lashes out with his fist and sends your attacker staggering back. Quickly spinning the hunter turns to face you and helps pull you to your feet with his free hand, letting out a sharp whistle the hunter seemingly calls for something as the sound of hooves are heard and the hunters large black stallion quickly appears at the entrance to the alley. While still holding your hand the hunter keeps you behind him and backs up towards his horse while keeping his blade inbetween himself and the man. The man now takes several steps forward into the light which reveals blood streaming forth from his nose from the hunters punch and has now drawn his secondary cutlass like sword and is getting ready to attack. "Your going to pay for that Schlager." The man says which quickly brings up along of questions on how your attacker knows the hunter. Finally reaching the hunters horse the black stallion kneels down while the hunter partially turns his head to you. "Get onto Mortis and ride back to the other horses, you will be safe there miss Dyanah, and if possible gather up your friends and take them back aswell." With that the hunter then gently pushes you forwards his horse and lets go of your hand so he can draw his short sword. It would be best to get on the hunter's horse and do as he says. Also think about how you feel about being rescued by the hunter and trying to work out how the two seemingly know each other.

Keira: After having climbed up onto the roof after Kai you can see the hunter is with him which may be a good sign in this mess. The hunter then looks around before turning to kai and giving him some orders along with explaining what he thinks is going on(see kai's update). After the hunter finishes he turns away from you both and vanishes as he jumps onto another roof before disappearing into the smoke. Seeing as the hunter has gone it would be a very good idea to tell Kai that Nysard is in trouble and try to get him to help you go and save him from the ghouls.

Kai: After having climbed to the top of the room where Heinrick is you are shortly followed by Keira. As you help the priestess up and turn to the hunter he simply turns away from you and walks towards the middle of the room so he can look around at his surroundings. After a few moments Hienrick then turns to look back at you and the priestess before answering your question about what is going on. "From what i can tell and having 'questioned' a few mad-men ive come to the conclusion that the vampires we are hunting have come through here. By the look of things they promised half of the town immortality if they kill their friends and family, which is as you can see what they are clearly doing." The hunter says in his usual emotionless voice. "And! before you ask, no the coach that we are after isn't still within the village it passed through a few hours ago, heading north east towards which is going to make things even more difficult to follow them." The hunter then looks around at the carnage in the streets again and then tilts his head slightly like a dog would do if they heard something interesting. "Gather up your friends, we are leaving this page, i will meet you back at the clearing where we watered the horse's." With that the hunter spins and runs towards the edge of the roof and leaps onto another one, disappearing off into the spoke leaving you with Keira. It would be wise if you listen to the hunter this time. (If Aldegar came after you then you would see him below you).


----------



## Euphrati

The pain was abrupt and violent; drawing a gasp of startled fear from Dyanah’s lungs as she found herself on the ground with her attacker looming above, his naked blade gleaming in the light from the burning streets. Dyanah could only watch, helpless in the grip of terror, as the edge of the blade swept in a downwards arc towards her flesh. There was no way to avoid the blow and Dyanah realized what a naive fool she had been, her body tensing involuntarily in despair.

A swirl of crimson imposed itself suddenly between the razor edge of the sword and Dyanah’s prone form as the Hunter leapt from the shadows, barely managing to deflect the blow meant for her with his own sword and taking a wound across his own chest in the process. Hienrick’s velveteen voice made his growled curse all the more spiteful before he sent the man reeling back with a fist to his jaw and turned to offer his free hand to her, hauling her to her feet and letting out a shrill whistle that seemed to cut the very air. Less than a dozen heartbeats later the thunder of hooves echoed through the alley and the midnight bulk of the Hunter’s stallion erupted from the smoke, the warhorse coming to a sliding halt at the narrow entrance to the street in a wall of snorting muscle.

Hienrick’s grip was dominant and protective as he pulled her around behind him; Dyanah clung to it like a lifeline as the Hunter forced her backwards towards his waiting destrier. The man who had attacked her had found his footing again and drew a second blade from his hip before stalking forward threateningly. Blood coursing down his chin from where Hienrick had shattered his nose, Dyanah blinked in surprise at the recognition in the man’s tone as he leveled a snarl at Hienrick. _Did the Hunter know this man? Was that the reason Hienrick had not attacked from behind the moment he had dropped from above?_

There was no time to chase after the fleeting thoughts as Hienrick guided her back to the mouth of the alleyway where his towering stallion stood guard. The Hunter turned his head just enough to speak to her without letting his eyes off of Dyanah’s attacker, biding that she take his stallion back to the forest and hide there. Dyanah felt her throat go dry at the thought; watching in awe as the warhorse carefully bowed down, kneeling upon his left foreleg to allow her to mount his massive height without aid. Hienrick urged her in the direction of the saddle with a firm but surprisingly gentle nudge, finally releasing his grip upon her hand to reach for his second blade.

Dyanah hesitated, suddenly torn with the desire to remain at the Hunter’s side or to follow his orders to flee. Twice now he had saved her life; arriving in the instance when she needed aid the most and despite her bravado something deep inside ached for the protective comfort and strength of arms around her. _Merely to be held close and allow the walls around her heart to come down, it was a loneliness that prowled her soul in the darkest hours of the night. Aldegar would never grant her that. No… he loathes me and that will never change. _

Her thoughts were scattered by something soft against her hand, a feather-light touch of warmth. Dyanah started and looked down to see the Hunter’s stallion lip at her fingers again, nudging her towards the saddle with his velvet nose in an equine echo of Hienrick’s urging. Almost as if her body was controlled by someone else, Dyanah felt her hands close around the horn of the warhorse’s saddle and heaved herself upon his back. The moment she was astride him Mortis surged to his feet and wheeled around on his hindquarters before bolting into the smoke-choked streets, leaving Dyanah to cling desperately to the reins where they had been looped around the saddle horn.

If the warhorse was tall from the ground, he was positively huge from the saddle as he galloped headlong through the village. It was like riding a steed pulled from the pages of legend; glossy mane whipped around Dyanah’s arms as the stallion vaulted an upturned cart as if it was a mere twig across his path. Her heart pounded in her ears in time to the chiming hoof beats. It was insane and terrifying…. And the most glorious, exhilarating thing she had ever done.

They pounded around a corner, buildings and streets racing by like half-remembered dreams, when Dyanah’s hands tightened on the reins. Aldegar and Nysard fought off more of the twisted night-creatures at the side of the street, the farmhand’s shoulder showing a growing stain of blood. Dyanah drug back hard on the reins, trying to slow the stallion’s headlong flight and turn his head towards the others; it was like trying to stop the night from falling.

‘Please! Please stop and let me help them!’

The ebony ears flicked back at her grief heavy words and the warhorse seemed to pause in his stride for a moment before twisting sideways to charge at the ghouls; nearly one hundred and ten stones of corded muscle, ivory teeth, and wickedly sharp hooves slammed into the two hunched figures and sent them scattering like ninepins. The destrier skidded to a halt, whipping back upon the nearest ghoul and rearing to his full height before slamming down. The high pitched shriek of the ghoul was cut off under the crushing hooves as the stallion proceeded to stamp the remains of the creature into little more than shreds of meat and bone.

Finally, Mortis seemed content in his destruction and simply planted all four feet on the ground amid the red ruin. Dyanah had to pry each finger off the saddle bow with a force of will before looking to the others,

‘We are leaving this befouled place now! Hienrick said he will meet us at the horses…’


----------



## darkreever

With a yelp of pain, the man staggered back, weapon dropping to the ground and clutching his hurt leg. The farmhand was about to roll away and get back to his feet, but what he saw next kept him frozen to the spot. A pair of gruesome figures, in the guise of men but with limbs that looked rail thin, skin like that of dry parchment, and bones all but sticking out for the air to claim, came seemingly from the shadows and leaped onto the staggering man. Aldegar turned away, not wanting to see the man’s fate, and it was a good thing that he did so. The other man, the one he had forgotten about in the momentary horror of the ghoulish things, had not been as affected. There he stood, hammer raised high and ready to end Aldegar’s life. There was no way he could get away, no chance of stopping or deflecting the blow.

Like an executioners axe it came down, and the farmhand clenched his eyes shut in a vain attempt to escape his fate. And then, the blow never came; tearing his eyes open Aldegar was able to see the hammer hit the earth next to his head. *How had the fool missed, I wasn’t even moving?* He thought, and then looked up. The wooden shaft of an axe lay buried in the back of the man’s leg as he let out a howl. Nysard was there, coming to his aid just in time.

Not wasting the opportunity the attack had given him, Aldegar smashed the side of his axe into the man’s head and sent him to the ground. Getting back to his feet, the farmhand gripped his axe in both hand and crushed a heavy blow into the madman’s neck, wincing as he heard the crush of bone. Not a minute ago, that could have been him, but by the grace of Sigmar and Shallya it had not been. Planting a boot on the corpse’s thigh, Aldegar wrenched Nysards weapon free and tossed it to his friend. _“’Bout time you showed up, now let’s get away from here and find Dyanah and the others.”_ He called out to his friend. The last thing he honestly wanted to do was fight those things. 



And at that thought, Aldegar once again looked in their direction, only to see them feasting on the flesh of the second man, the one he had injured and they killed. The sight of it took much of the strength from his legs and nearly forced him to double over and heave. *Yes, find the others and be anywhere but here. *


----------



## komanko

The axe cut through the wind and tore into flesh and bone, in a single moment the battle was already reversed. Now Nysard and Aldegar had the upper hand. The man cried in agony and howled in rage as the axe cut through his leg leaving him only one to stand on and thus he fell. Aldegar did not waste even a second and smashed the side of his axe against the man’s skull and sent him falling backwards. Aldegar stood up and with a crushing blow he slashed through the man’s skull with ease, silencing him forever. He then winched his weapon free, then turning to Nysard he did the same to his and threw it towards him. Nysard smiled as he caught the weapon. “*Bout time you showed up, now let’s get away from here and find Dyanah and the others.*” Nysard saw how Aldegar eyes scoured the filthy Ghouls with disgust and fear; he then quickly changed his view to something else clearly disgusted by their act. 

Nysard looked at Aldegar for a moment, his rage and hate still gathering inside of him, he will not run away from those beasts now, he had to get his revenge on them even though he already slew one. “*Oh no Aldegar, you are staying right here! And YOU! Will help me kill those wretched things!! I WILL NOT RUN AWAY FROM THEM AGAIN!!!*” Slowly regaining his senses he saw that he is letting out his anger on Aldegar and calmed down a bit, he looked up and saw that Kai and Kiera were still standing on the roof with no apparent reason. Nysard took deep controlled breaths, he looked at the Ghouls and he couldn’t stop his fury from gathering and growing. Not being able to contain the amount of rage inside him Nysard let out a loud warcry, and charged towards the Ghouls. But before he was able to reach them something passed near him and with an unnatural speed, and nearly knocking down. Looking towards the Ghouls he saw Dyanah on a strong warhorse which was pounding one of the Ghouls to a pulp with his hooves. 

Finally the horse finished and what remained of the Ghoul was dead now, this was not what Nysard expected but it was good enough for him. Charging towards the single Ghoul which was left standing Nysard let his fury flow through his veins as he closed the small gap between them and smashed his axe’s hilt into the Ghoul’s face hitting him directly in the forehead and sending him tumbling backwards while gripping his head in confusion. Nysard roared in anger as he saw that the Ghoul is still standing, not letting the Ghoul a brief moment of rest Nysard charged forward waving his axes in wide arcs. The Ghoul was defenseless and probably had a brain concussion if he had any brain left in him, when finally Nysard reached striking distance he stopped as he felt his wounds taking the toll from his body… Yet he ignored them, hurting himself even more and making the wound worse, he looked at the ghoul and then smashed his leg against the things chest sending it rolling to the ground. Then the axe came down, it came down again and again, slashing, smashing, tearing, all of his anger and grief he released on the creature, all the pain that the beastmen caused him, the death of his family, he let it all out on the vile creature. When he finished he barely could recognize what was left of the Ghoul but he was in peace. He managed to come to terms with his family’s death and his heart was now peaceful again.

Yet it was not over, they still had to find a way out of the damned village and get to Kai and Keira also. As his raged was gone and the adrenaline left his body Nysard nearly collapsed on the floor from tiredness and pain; he looked at the many wounds he suffered and especially on the vile one on his chest, puss was coming down out of the wound and he really hoped that the Ghoul’s claws did not transfer any deadly diseases to him, struggling to stay conscious Nysard slowly walked towards Dyanah and the horse who were still standing behind them, his walk seemed more like a crawl but he continued, he won’t let his friends down now and he won’t become a burden to them. He finally reached Dyanah and the horse, “*Do you have…*” He took a deep painful breath “*A little room on that horse of yours… For a foolish man?*” He asked while putting his hand on the horses back behind Dyanah just to keep himself standing up straightly. He knew that something was wrong and he felt it, he was weakening from the nasty wounds that he suffered from the Ghouls dirt filled claws, this was certainly bad…


----------



## revan4559

Dyanah: Remaining ontop of Heinrick's warhorse Mortis you can see quite far around the village due to its massive side. After Mortis had trampled to death one of the two ghouls Aldegar killed the man that was attacking him and Nysard killed the remaining ghoul. After killing the remaining ghoul Nysard walks over to you and asks you if there is enough room for him to get on as it appears his wounds have taken their toll on its strength. Looking back at how much space there is on Mortis you can see there is easily enough room to carry another one or two people. Mortis seems to be content to allow Nysard on as he kneels down once again to let the injured man get on just behind you. Should Aldegar approach however Mortis's ears flick back, he bears his teeth and snaps at the farmhand for some strange reason before wheeling around and starts off heading back towards the fortress unless you try to stop him to allow Kai, Aldegar and Keira to catch up. Looking back quickly you can see Kai and Keira descend the building to join up with Aldegar before quickly following you, Nysard and the horse out of the village. On the way back you decide to completely ignore Aldegar due to him being completely uncaring earlier after you were forced to kill another human.

Aldegar: You are very shocked at Nysard's out burst of wishing to stay and fight more of the unholy creatures along with standing there partially frozen as you watch him charge off after both of the ghouls to attack them. Shortly before he reaches them Dyanah appears riding the hunters large black warhorse which tramples to death one of the ghouls after having knocked it over. The remaining ghoul is then attacked and killed by Nysard who seems to be in a fit of rage and anger, hacking at the body long after it is dead before finally calming down and moving to Dyanah to see if he can join her on the horse. You then hear the woman say that the hunter has told them to get out of the village and return to where the rest of the horse's are tied up within the woods. Should you attempt to approach the hunters warhorse its ears flick back before it bears its teeth and snaps at you to keep you away. Hearing movement to your right you quickly ready your weapon to notice that it is actually Kai and Keira coming down from the roof of the building and joining up with you. Now that your group is altogether you should head off out of the village to where your horse's are. At the moment you decide it best not to talk to Dyanah as she appears to still be anger about you being uncaring earlier. 

Nysard: Moving up to Dyanah and the large warhorse you can see that the horse is infact Heinrick the Hunter's horse. After asking Dyanah if you can get on aswell the Horse seems to kneel down so you can get on it easier. After slowly and very painfully pulling yourself up onto the horse behind Dyanah the horse stands back up to its full height. From where you are sitting you can tell that the horse itself is infact much taller than you first thought as you now tower over most things around you. If Aldegar approaches the horse then its ears flick back, it bears its teeth at him then snap at him before wheeling around on its hind legs to face the forest and goes to make its way back to the camp sight. As it spins around you can see Kai and Keira coming down from the roof tops and joining Aldegar in a light job behind the horse. The ride on the horse is very uncomfortable for your chest wound continues to lightly bleed, when you get back to camp you better ask the Keira to see if she can tend to your wounds as she was a priestess of Shaylla in training and should know some prays of cleansing to get rid of any infection.

OOC: Going to say Kai got down from the roof with Keira. and sorry for the short update compared to the others. Didnt have anything to go on for the last few updates so i had to make it up.
Kai: After spotting your friends gather down in the street below you and fight off some ghouls you and keira make your way down the building and to your friends. You can see that Dyanah is riding the hunters huge black warhorse that had just finished trampling a ghoul to death. Aldegar has a shoulder wound that is bleeding and Nysard has a deep claw wound across his chest from one of the ghouls. Dyanah says that the hunter told them all to return to the camp where it is safest and he will meet you all there soon. You guess that the hunter vanished earlier to go and save Dyanah from something. You lightly jog after the group as it sets off back towards the forest, maybe you should tell the what the hunter told you about what is happening in this village as it is very important.

---------------------------------------------------------------------
OOC: Added some more in for when your back at the camp.

Everyone: You all manage to find your way out of the town and back to the camp where your horses(and mule) are tied up, shortly after arriving all the adrenaline that was bumping throughout your bodies because of the fighting within the town disappears and you all feel the extent of your wounds(Nysard and Aldegar) along with feeling completely exhausted as none of you are used to this kind of life style. You each move about the camp to choose a spot to sit as Keira moves between Aldegar and Nysard to tend to their wounds. Now you are back at the camp you have time to reflect on everything you feel about taking the lives of other humans, and what could cause them to do such things, You also have time to decide if you really wish to take this path in life as you have fought maddened humans and ghouls, the weakest of the forces of darkness. How do you intent to stand up against Vampires whose strength and speed exceed yours to near incomprehensible levels. You also all feel slightly better at the group finally being back together again.

Nysard: Sitting upon the tree stump the hunter was sat on earlier the pain in your chest becomes even greater as what ever foul diseases the ghoul carried upon its claws mark the area around your wound become bright red and swell slightly, thank Sigmar that Keira is a priestess of Shaylla and she has come to kneel infront of you. She proceeds to mutter several prays of cleansing to the goddess of mercy and healing as she washes and binds your wound with bandages she carried in her pack. After finishing she tells you to get some rest as she moves over to see to Aldegar with the help of Dyanah.

Kai: Sitting down with your back to one of the tree's you look at your group of friends infront of you, it appears that you, Keira and Dyanah were lucky when it came to your fights as all of you managed to get away with no injures, or in Dyanah's case a bruise and split lip. You wonder if you should go over to her and see if she is alright and ask her maybe how she got the split lip. Having a quick glance around the group again you can see that Nysard has already been bandaged up by Keira who is now working on Aldegar's shoulder. The only one missing from your group is the Hunter, Heinrick.(Benepal is an NPC and is with the group)

Dyanah: After finishing patching up Nysard Keira moves over to Aldegar and beckons you to come over and help. The priestess then gets saying prays to Shaylla to help ease the pain of Aldegar's shoulder wound. Keira leaves you to determine the appropriate course of action to deal with Aldeger's injury, you can clearly see that the wound was made by a hammer which means not only is the heavily bruised and partially split open from the impact, the bone underneath could easily be fractured or in an even worse case, broken. You need to test the wound by applying a little bit of pressure and work your fingers against it to determine the condition of the bone in Aldegar's shoulder. You also do your best to avoid eye contact with Aldegar as much as possible and when you do meet his eyes you quickly look away.

Aldegar: Sitting down on a fallen log your shoulder starts to send immense pain through your entire body thanks to the hammer wound that was inflicted upon you earlier. You do your best to try and will the pain away but its just too much. After bandaging Nysard's wounds both Keira and Dyanah come over to you to work on yours. Keira kneels beside you as she prays to Shaylla, Goddess of healing to ease some of your pain, and thankfully it appears the Goddess is paying attention as some of the pain goes away. Only to return as Dyanah starts to gently jab and prod at your wound trying to determine if the bone was damaged by the hammer. You notice that Dyanah is doing her best to completely avoid eye contact with you after the incidents earlier.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Kai reached down and helped Kiera up, then turned back to the hunter, who had turned away to view the carnage. He was about to repeat his question when Heinrick turned back to him.

Heinrick regarded Kai for a moment and then said "From what i can tell and having 'questioned' a few mad-men ive come to the conclusion that the vampires we are hunting have come through here. By the look of things they promised half of the town immortality if they kill their friends and family, which is as you can see what they are clearly doing." Kai once again concerned by the fact that Heinrick didn't seem to care about this at all. Kai was about to ask him if the coach would be here with Jenna, but the hunter seemingly anticipating this continued "And! before you ask, no the coach that we are after isn't still within the village it passed through a few hours ago, heading north east towards which is going to make things even more difficult to follow them."

Kai let out a disappointed sigh that they had missed the coach and a chance to rescue Jenna, Kristen and Dyanahs father. He thought about what Heinrick had told him. Were people so desperate to live forever that they would kill their family and freinds? Kai was certain he would never do that, he could never take the lives of his friends of family, but thankfully he was confident that would never happen. He would sooner die before he took up arms agains Aldegar, Nysard or Jenna, especially Jenna.

The hunter seemed to cock his head, as if listening for something. He then turned to them and said "Gather up your friends, we are leaving this page, i will meet you back at the clearing where we watered the horses." and with that said, disappeared back into the chaos.

Kai looked down to the street below and saw his friends gathered, having just killed what looked like more ghouls. How had it gotten this bad so quickly? Did the vampires bring the ghouls with them? He sighed, turned to Kiera and said "We better get down there with the others before they leave without us." And with that made his way back down the building. When he got back out onto the street, Nysard and Dyanah were already on the back of the hunters horse and Aldegar standing a little apart. 

As he approached Aldegar, his friend spun around ready to attack "Whoa! It's just me and Kiera!" He hurridely yelled, worried for a moment that Aldegar might have accidently attacked them. Aldegar looked terrible, he had clearly seen some of the worst of the fighting, his shoulder looked like it had a deep wound which was still bleeding. Kiera would hopefully be able to treat his wounds once they got out of the village. Dyanah and Nysard rode out of the village on the back of the horse as Kai and the others ran along behind them. Kai was glad to be leaving this god forsake village. There was nothing more they could do to help them, the few sane villagers left were beyond salvation.

They made there way back into the woods cautiously, making sure no villagers or ghouls followed them back. Kai turned back to look at the village a final time. Even more of it was now alight, the fires raging throughout the buildings and consuming all in its path. Worse though, he could still hear the screaming.

They arrived back in the clearing they had used for a camp, glad to see their horses were still there and well. Kai made his way over to his horse and gently stroked its flanks, then sat down next to it, sitting against a tree. The adrenaline that had been flooding through his system began to dissapate, he then felt the pain of all the knocks he had taken, his muscles aching from exertion. But then he had little to complain about, Kiera was currently tending to Aldegars shoulder wound and Nysard has a nasty looking chest wound and clearly looked in pain. Dyanah had faired better, though she hadn't escaped entirely, having split her lip. 

He thought back to what the hunter had told him, and though it was probably best the others know aswell. "I know why the villagers were acting that way" He stated to them all, pausing before continuing "It would appear the black coach and the monsters within it passed through the village. They apparently offered the villagers immotality if they would kill all their friends and family." He spat out as he said the last part, the very thought still disgusting him. "How Heinrick knew this i don't know, but if anything it furthers my distrust of the hunter, i suggest the rest of you think about that aswell, he is still hiding something from us." 

With that said, he looked back down to the ground, realising just how fortunate he was to have escaped the village with nothing more than some minor knocks and bruises. "Praise be to Sigmar" He quietly said to himself.


----------



## komanko

Nysard barely kept himself standing still, the chest wound burned with extreme pain and his head hurt like it was smashed over and over again with ten ton hammers. This was by far the most painful experience he had ever encountered, his assumption of diseases only got stronger as the pain began to be more intense. He was now nearly certain that he was infected by the Ghoul’s disease filled claws. Looking up at the horse more clearly Nysard noticed that it was in fact Hienrick’s horse and for some reason it was carrying Dyanah… Yet it did not matter now, the horse was his easiest and quickest way out of the mess that he has gotten himself into but at least he satisfied his pride by killing the remaining Ghoul. As he asked Dyanah if he could get up on the horse he got the feeling that the horse was more in charge of the current situation then Dyanah was as the horse seemingly nodded towards Nysard when he asked the question which was a peculiar sight indeed. As he saw that Nysard slowly pulled himself on top of the horse. Although The horse knelt to help Nysard get up, every move and motion he made, made him hiss in pain the wound was obviously deeper then he first realized and far deadlier if not fatal. Still he had unfinished business and he would not allow himself to die before saving his sister.


As he finally managed to get himself up on the horse Nysard dizzily looked around and saw that the horse was a lot higher then it seemed before as he was easily towering higher than anything around them. “*Thank you*.” Nysard muttered to both Dyanah and the horse. Soon Kai and Keira joined them joined the trio of people and horse and then after everyone finally arrived except of the hunter which couldn’t be seen anywhere the horse set its way back towards the forest, walking through the path that Nysard went down it just a an hour ago. The ride itself is extremely uncomfortable as every shake of the horse reopens the already bleeding wound on Nysard’s chest and only makes it worse. They continued making their way up until they reached their previous camp site where the horse stopped and waited for both Dyanah and Nysard to get down. As Nysard painfully pulled himself down he petted the horse and moved to the stump where Hienrick was sat before and took his sit there but soon he changed his position and moved to sit on the grass while laying his back on the remains of the tree itself from the stump, it would be better after all that something would support him so he won’t make his wounds worse by moving all the time. The pain itself was terrible and hard to bare but he silently waited for Keira to hopefully come and tend to his wounds as he knew she was a priestess, though the real reason that he did not speak was the fact that it hurt him, even speaking hurt him and his throat felt sore but he did not know if it’s just a feeling or really is throat was sore. At any rate he waited for Keira to move to him after tending to Aldegar, who was suffering also, turning his mind away from the pain he looked around and saw that all their horses were here even Nysard’s horse which ran away earlier when it good scared from the Ghoul’s surprise attack.


It was hard for Nysard to clear his mind from the pain but he had too as it he felt a little better when he did not thing about it. He knew that he should apologize to Dyanah as his actions may have seemed a little brutish and disgusting but he did it to protect her after all, still an apology was in place for this rouge treatment. Barely standing up Nysard moved towards Dyanah, tumbling and stumbling along the way nearly falling on the ground. He was certainly exhausted and he could only feel the extent of it now. When he finally arrived near Dyanah he waited for her to notice him and then before he was able to speak he coughed, he covered his mouth with his hand only to find out later that a big chunk of his hand was covered in blood… He knew that if not treated soon this wound will either kill him or make him a liability on the rest of the group. At any rate he tried hiding his hand in an idiotic fashion which would have seemed humorous to him if he was not badly wounded. He then spoke, every word which came out of his head felt like a punch to his throat but it did not matter as he was obliged to apologize. “*I am… Deeply...*” He coughed again more blood covering his hand which he quickly hid again. “*Deeply sorry… For… How I treated you earlier, I hope that… you would forgive me for that. Look on the bright side…*” He smiled barely, “*At least you don’t have… To suffer this…*” He tried laughing which resulted in more extreme coughing and him being forced to take a sit.

Keira noticing that Nysard’s situation was worse than what it looked earlier moved to him to tend his wound. Nysard closed his eyes as the pain slowly overwhelmed his senses, he hoped that Keira will do a good work and he will luckily live through that. He heard as she was muttering prayers to Shaylla, for her to cleanse Nysard’s wounds, after that Nysard felt wool being wrapped around him and he guessed that it was a bandage or he simply died and they were wrapping him up… He knew that it was not true but the idea amused him… As he heard Keira moving away, the pain in his head slowly began to lighten but his wounds still burned and hurt whenever he moved. So he laid still slowly descending to sleep, as sleep was known as the best cure… One thing troubled him again, the thought of those terrible dreams coming back and the worse thought that maybe they won’t be able to catch up with the coach after all. But all of that seemed meaningless as


----------



## Euphrati

Before she could reply to Nysard’s request, the Hunter’s stallion dropped his shoulder and allowed the young man to clamber up behind her before righting itself again and heading off in the direction it had been headed before sidetracking as if such occurrences were common placed. Dyanah merely clung to the saddle horn in silence the rest of the trip, her mind still trying to cope with the atrocities man could inflict upon his fellow that she had witnessed in the village. Once she stole a glance over her shoulder to where the others trailed behind them, shying away from the trundling figure of the farmhand as shame burned in her gut.

When they finally arrived back at the clearing Dyanah nearly threw herself out the saddle when she saw that Guinevere was standing guard over the horses with a slightly anxious set to her long grey ears. The mule let out a wicker that was half bray when she scented her master and Dyanah leapt to lock her arms around the thick neck. After a moment a rough cough drew her attention and she turned to see Nysard standing weakly nearby. The young man looked worse than some beasts that are only heartbeats from their last breaths.

Her eyes drawn to the deep scratches across his chest that had been cut by the ghoul’s filthy talons as he mumbled words in her direction. _What did he want her to say? She accepted his apology for shoving her into the mud only to stand by the priestess’ side? She forgave him for running off like a madman when the others needed help?_ Dyanah merely nodded numbly to his words but that seemed to appease the young man enough to allow him rest.

---

Keira moved amongst their small group, the temple healer speaking prayers over the wounds of the men with a placid expression on her face. Dyanah stroked Guinevere’s nose absently as she watched the priestess; for all the praying she seemed to be doing precious little actual healing on the wounds and Dyanah found her already frayed temper unraveling further with the other woman. _Ulric’s oath! The gods have better things to do than look after our follies!_ 

"If yer gonna do something, than while the sun is about would be nice."

Aldegar’s coarse voice was thick with cynicism and Dyanah bit her lip as the priestess mumbled a quick prayer over the farmhand's seated bulk before beckoning her over. She winced slightly, her lip still stung where the man had stuck her and the faint taste of blood lingering in her mouth with each swallow. Dyanah hesitated for a moment before approaching Aldegar as the priestess turned away, seemingly content to let her do the dirty work of actually mending the wound. Carefully kneeling to his side; Dyanah gauged the farmhand as she would have a wounded hound, not knowing if she was going to be bitten for aiding him. Aldegar was propped up heavily against a wide tree trunk and eyed her warily. She tried to keep her amber gaze down, away from his face and those dark brown eyes, 

'If you could lean up a bit... it would make this easier.'

"Not fleeing at the sight of me and running into trouble huh?" He said, while leaning forward. 

His surly manner had not improved much with the pain it seemed and Dyanah couldn't help a sharp look at the farmhand for his words, 

'Well that *depends*, it seems you are willing to bare my abilities _now _rather than scoffing...' 

She reached out tentatively and ran a finger along his collar bone. His muscles were firm and honed from long hours of physical labour, she traced the track of the bone from his thick neck to where it disappeared into his shoulder. The bone was intact as far as Dyanah could tell, she had expected it to be whole as Aldegar was still moving his arm about but she could feel the muscle under her finger jump in pain as he attempted to remain stoic, 

'I'm going to need you to lift your tunic... so I can get a better look at that tear in your hide.'

After a pause, Aldegar complied and struggled out of his tunic. His words were nearly lost in the folds of fabric as he worked it over his injured shoulder. "Healing damage and watching the young are the jobs of women, it’s the duty of men to fight and protect. You ran at the first sight of it after all."

Dyanah swallowed hard, looking away for a moment as the farmhand finally managed to remove his tunic with a grimace of pain before looking back up. Aldegar's back was sun-browned and corded from working the fields, it reminded her of the back of a shire; solid and strong enough to bear most any burden without complaint. The wound was an ugly blotch on that hide; blood darkened and swollen around the jagged edges of the tear. Dyanah gave a faint frown as she gently traced the edge with a finger, closing her eyes for a moment as she judged the temperature change of the wound. It was hot and throbbing. She traced the length of his shoulder blade as he spoke, wincing at his words as she let out a soft sigh,

'No, I didn't.... I didn't run from the fight itself. I ran from you.'

She reached for her pouch and rummaged around for a moment, producing a length of catgut and pouch of yarrow powder, along with her smallest bone needle. Spitting a wad onto the ground, Aldegar just shook his head. "Tell yourself what you want, you ran because you were scared of the fighting. All I did was keep a couple of bastards from hurting innocent people."

Dyanah nearly dropped the needle at the words of the farmhand, her cheeks colouring red with shame and anger, 

'I helped kill that man... I couldn't bear the thought of you being hurt and I helped kill that man! And you don't _care_...'

She looked away, trying to gather her wits and fighting to keep down the desire to slap him.

"And the moment the deed was done and you saw what had happened, you ran. Left me to have to run after you, who knows who else could have been helped." Aldegar growled, turning to look at Dyanah and his features lined in pain.

'Why do you hate me, Aldegar?' 

The words spilled out her mouth before she could stop them, the blood draining from her face as she found herself unable to look away from his gaze. Before she could react, Aldegar's arm shot out and grabbed hers. "Are you mad woman? What sane man runs after someone who throws themselves into danger? I went after you!"

Aldegar's hand wrapped around her own, the farmhand's strength was fierce despite his wounds. He was so close, Dyanah couldn't breathe; she felt the tears welling up in her eyes as he spoke. All she could think about was his touch, warm against her skin, as her stomach knotted like an unkempt mare’s tail. Aldegar’s lips were less than a hand’s span away as he leaned in and only fear of rebuff kept Dyanah from closing the gap to show him finally what her words could not, what she had dreamed about doing for so long. Instead, her tongue betrayed her again,

'I... I care for you Aldegar. I ran because I was afraid of the truth... '

"The truth? What are you talking about?" The farmhand seemed confused by her words, but it was too late to stop them as her will crumpled under his touch.

'That you have my heart and I would fight an army of the deathless for you... but it wouldn't matter in the end, I never had a chance.' 

She could feel the hot tracks down her cheeks but couldn't look away from his eyes. Aldegar’s face showed his surprise and Dyanah could hear the thundering of her heartbeat for the long moments the farmhand was silent.

"Maybe, maybe not." He said after a time. "I go to save her, but all Kirsten ever did was want from me; little was ever given back in return. She wanted me to give everything up and go away with her. Would you have asked the same were the places switched?" There was a hurt to Aldegar’s question that went far deeper than the words and Dyanah blinked back her surprise. _How could she have asked this of you and not have seen how much it has hurt you inside?_

'How could I ask you to give you everything that made you who you are? _No_, your dreams are just as important as my own... to ask you to forgo them is something I could never do. Family is the roots of the tall oak, we marvel at the leaves and the great reach of the boughs but without the anchoring roots they are thrown down in the first storm.'

"You'd have risked losing me then? And what would that have accomplished?" Aldegar said, turning away from Dyanah and finally releasing his hold on her hand, her fingers tingled in the lingering ghost of warmth.

'Life does not come without risks, great or small. Without them what _worth _is life? It makes each and every moment precious,'

Dyanah carefully retrieved her needle, threading it with precision and setting it down in her lap. She fished out a small bottle from her pack and uncorked it; the faint smell of peppermint cut a clean scent in the air. Gently she dabbed the wound with the salve before stowing the bottle again and scooting closer,

'This isn't going to be pleasant, but I need to close this tear to prevent infection. The bruise goes all the way to the bone so you won't be using this arm for a few days at least with any strength...' 

Dyanah slipped her left hand under the farmhand's arm and placed her palm flat and firm against his left pectoral, pausing a moment as the beating of his heart distracted her thoughts. The rise and fall of his breathing was a siren song to something deep inside her. _What would it feel like to have his strong arms around her?_ Shaking off the moment, she started to carefully mend the wound with small, tight stitches. 

"Do what yo.." Aldegar started to say, but his words were lost as she pulled the needle through the torn flesh of his back. After a length pause his next words cut through tightly clenched teeth, "What’s taking so long back there?"

'You know, my *normal *patients never complain nearly so much...' 

Dyanah tugged the last stitch closed with a practiced motion, threading the needle back up under the last two stitches before leaning in without thinking to bite the line off flush with the skin. It was a habit borne out of necessity, many beasts would shy instinctively from a blade and more times than not her hands were crusted in blood by the time she needed to trim the tail end of a suture line. She pulled back abruptly when her lips brushed his skin, nearly overbalancing herself before stabilizing and her breath caught in her throat.

She tried to ignore her racing pulse as she pulled back her hand and scooped up the small pouch, dusting the wound with powdered yarrow and white clay to seal over the stitches, before quickly tucking away her supplies. Dyanah took care to ensure they were all capped and tied in place before fishing her knife out of her pocket and using it to tear a strip from the lower edge of her tunic. She glanced at the farmhand, judging the length, before tying the strip into a sling and reaching out to place it over his thick neck.

The farmhand wasted little time in retrieving his tunic and climbing to his feet. "Now where is that bastard gotten himself to? Probably had some hand in all this." 

'I'm not sure. Try not to move that too much, if you split the stitches it will take twice as long to mend it again.' 

Dyanah paused, wanting to say more but the words were lost on her tongue,

'... I'm sorry I ran from you, Aldegar.' 

It felt foolish to say even though it was the truth.

"Just don't do it again. It can only get worse before we face the things that took the others." Aldegar said before looking around at the rest of the group. "Why do you all trust him so much? He's probably responsible for what happened to us." 

'I _don't _trust him,' 

Dyanah picked up her pack and tucked it under her arm as she stood, 

'But he saved my life from those beasts in the village and he was the only one who seemed to care... _or even notice_... me and knows where those things took our families.'

"Because he probably had some hand in it." Aldegar said, his lips curling back into a snarl of sorts. "He isn't telling us something, he probably knew all of this was going to happen. And if he isn't with whatever took the others, this madness is there way of trying to stop him."

Dyanah glanced back towards the township, 

'If he really is a Hunter then he is bound to his word. He gave me his word that he would help save them...' 

Dyanah looked back to Aldegar, 

'That is all I have left now...'

"At least it is something." The farmhand’s low mutter was aloof as his gaze was locked on the direction of the village. 

Dyanah bit her lip at his muttered words, turning away to where Guinevere stood with her ears twitching. _The moment his need of her skills was completed, he dismissed her presence as no more than a serving wench who had topped off his mug._ She could taste the blood from the split in her lip as it re-opened and tossed the packs over the mule's rump with a muffled sob, fumbling with the ties as she tried not to let the tears out. It was too much; her heart was raw with everything. Dyanah leaned her forehead into the mule's dappled flank and just trembled.

---
(ooc- big thanks to Darkreever for taking the time to work out the dialogue betwen Dyanah and Aldegar in chat!)


----------



## darkreever

He could not believe the words he had heard. What was wrong with Nysard? *Fighting these unholy creatures didn’t help them in any way, it actually put them both at risk of being killed.* And then what use would they be in saving Kirsten? Like a fire being lit, something deep in his mind made a connection, and Aldegar’s mood instantly turned to rage. *What had Nysard meant about running away? Was he calling me a coward for trying to make sure the others were safe?* He thought to himself, knuckles turning white as his grip tightened around the shaft of his axe. There was little Aldegar could do to explain it, but something deep down wanted him to run to his friend, haul him back, and put him down for the insult.

Instead, he tried to shake the image from his head and made to run after Nysard. If the man was intent to not find the others before killing these things than the farmhand would not leave him unsupported. But before he had a chance, something large and black shot into sight, crashing into one of the things. It died, squealing a high pitched whine as the bastard strangers horse trampled it to death. The other thing never stood a chance, the death of its partner robbing its attention before Nysard ended its life with a savagery that seemed wrong.

Aldegar did not dare approach his friend, something had come over him and there was not telling if he would be attacked. Soon, the murder-hate-craze lifted from Nysard and he turned his attention to the horse, or rather who was on the horse. That was when Aldegar actually noticed Dyanah._ “So that’s who she ran to, to him, that bastard of all people.”_ He muttered to himself while Nysard and Dyanah exchanged words. Something about his friend wanting to get on the horse and the bastard wanting them all out of the village. _“Of course that’s what he wants us to do.”_ Aldegar growled, walking next to Nysard so he could stare the woman in the eye._ “Get us out of here so he can prepare some more li..”_ As he neared though, the horse bared its teeth to him and actually snapped at his head.

Aldegar jumped back, bringing his axe up to keep the creature at bay. _“Try that again you ugly piece of meat and I’ll lop off your head!”_ He yelled back at the horse. Something from behind made a noise and he wheeled around, ready to fight if need be. But all the farmhand saw was Keira and Kai coming down from a roof._ “Fine, you lot all want out of here then let’s get out.”_ Aldegar said, his shoulders dropping from a mixture of exhaustion, flaring pain in his one shoulder, and resignation from what he had seen in Dyanah’s eyes.

----------------------------------




Making it back up the hill, the pain in Aldegar’s arm was somewhere between an annoyance and agonizing. It pulsed and made his arm limp at his side, for if he moved it the pain would increase and exhaustion was catching up with him. Instead, with his good arm the farmhand planted his axe head in the soft ground and slumped down against a log. Brushing his wound up against the wood sent prickles of pain, but he ignored them with a grimace. His legs had felt like they would give out anyway, a little pain for some rest was a nice trade for now.

After looking to Nysards wounds, the priestess woman Keira comes over to him and examines the damage done to his shoulder. At least that’s what the farmhand thought she was doing, until he heard her murmuring prayers from behind his back. *By Sigmar is she really just standing there praying!* He thought to himself, turning about, and finding that Keira was not standing and praying, but rather kneeling and doing so. As the girl Keira sat next to him, Aldegar found it hard not to yell at her. Here she was, sitting there and just praying rather than looking at his arm. _"If yer gonna do something, than while the sun is about would be nice."_

Still fuming, Aldegar did not notice Dyanah’s approach until she knelt down by his side to look at his shoulder. He looked her up and down warily, scouring the woman for any sign of equally useless intentions. The farmhand had thought of barking for her to leave him be as well, until she said something that instantly changed his mind and lightened his mood a tad. _'If you could lean up a bit... it would make this easier'_ She said to him. _"Not fleeing at the sight of me and running into trouble huh?"_ He returned, while leaning forward.

Dyanah couldn't help a sharp look at Aldegar for his words, _'Well that depends... it seems you are willing to bare my abilities now rather than scoffing..'_ She reached out tentively and ran a finger along his collar bone. He could all but feel the barbs on her words, but mostly brushed them aside. He didn’t approve of her or the girl Keira being here, but that didn’t mean he would ignore talents of mending damaged flesh if they could provide. _'I'm going to need you to lift your tunic... so i can get a better look at that tear in your hide.'_

The touch of her hand on his back was unexpected for the most part, and Aldegar had to try hard to remain still. When her hand passed by the area the hammer had struck, he had to bite down hard to ignore the pain. In the end of it all, he did as Dyanah said without comment, and removed his tunic as best he could _"Healing damage and watching the young are the jobs of women, it’s the duty of men to fight and protect. You ran at the first sight of it after all."_ He said after a moment.

_'No, I didn't.... I didn't run from the fight itself. I ran from you.'_ Dyanah returned, almost as if she had been expecting him to say that. Spitting a wad onto the ground, Aldegar just shook his head. _"Tell yourself what you want, you ran because you were scared of the fighting. All I did was keep a couple of bastards from hurting innocent people."_ He would not be fooled by whatever stories she tried to comfort herself with. The truth was that if Dyanah and Keira were going to go with them, then they would have to accept the harsh reality that they would need to kill or be killed. When Aldegar had chosen to try and save others in the village, he had made the choice, regret and consequences be damned.

_'I helped kill that man... I couldn't bear the thought of you being hurt and I helped kill that man! And you don't care...'_ She spat back at him, the words filled with a measure of anger or spite. But he was ready for it, and now was the time to press home the truth he had seen all along, pointed out to them, and even tried to show her first-hand._ "And the moment the deed was done and you saw what had happened, you ran. Left me to have to run after you, who knows who else could have been helped."_ Aldegar growled, turning to look at Dyanah and wincing from the pain.

_'Why do you hate me, Aldegar?'_ The words spilled out of her mouth, and from the speed in which the colour drained from her face, even Aldegar knew they were words she had not meant to voice aloud. But was that truly it? Was she so blind to things that she really believed that falsehood? Without thought, Aldegar's arm shot out and grabbed Dyanah's. _"Are you mad woman? What sane man runs after someone who throws them self into danger? I went after you!"_

_'I... I care for you Aldegar. I ran because I was afarid of the truth.. '_ She had to nearly choke out the words, so hard she was to hold back the tears that warred to escape. _"The truth? What are you talking about?"_ They were cutting to the heart of it now, and Aldegar would know what was truly going on with the woman if it had not been fear of killing that drove her to flee. _'That you have my heart and I would fight an army of the deathless for you... but it wouldn't matter in the end, I never had a chance.'_ And that was it, the tears flowed freely with her revelation. Was he truly allowing himself to remain so blind to it?

It was true, he loved Kirsten, or rather loved her beauty. But what was his relationship with her in truth? She had wanted so much from him, for him to turn his back on family, on duty, on honour, on making something of himself all for her. Would that have been enough in the end? Would she have wanted even more from him, and maybe even cast him aside when he finally ran out of ways to deliver?

Dyanah really wanted him, with everything she could muster. Would Kirsten have been the same in her position? Would she have braved Sigmar knows what to rescue her brother? _"Maybe, maybe not."_ Aldegar said after a time. _"I go to save her, but all Kirsten ever did was want from me; little was given back in return. She wanted me to give everything up and go away with her. Would you have asked the same were the places switched?"_ He finally said, bringing words to a question he had wondered for some time. He hoped, wanted her answer to be yes; that she would want him to be willing to give everything for her. For Dyanah to be no better than Kirsten, so that he could he feelings for him laying in what he would do for her. 

_'How could I ask you to give you everything that made you who you are? No, your dreams are just as important as my own... to ask you to forgo them is something I could never do. Family is the roots of the tall oak, we marvel at the leaves and the great reach of the boughs but without the anchoring roots they are thrown down in the first storm.'_ Was her response, and it was hard to keep his voice level after that.

_"You'd have risked losing me then? And what would that have accomplished?"_ Aldegar said, turning away from Dyanah and finally releasing his hold on her hand. Dyanah had love for him, true love, not just affection of looks or possibilities as Kirsten had for him. She would be willing to lose him to another life even, hoping for something that might never come. _'Life does not come without risks, great or small. Without them what worth is life? It makes each and every moment precious,'_ She said, resuming her work on his shoulder, dabbing something smelling of mint onto his back.

_'This isn't going to be pleasent... but I need to close this tear to prevent infection. The bruise goes all the way to the bone so you won't be using this arm for a few days at least with any strength...'_ Dyanah slipped her left hand under the farmhand's arm and placed her palm flat and firm against his left pectoral. _"Do what yo.."_ Aldegar started to say, but it appeared Dyanah wasn't exactly going to wait for him to be ready. 

He bit down hard, feeling like his jaw would come off if things took much longer. _"Whats taking so long back there?" _

_'You know, my normal patients never complain so much..._' Dyanah tugged, and the needle stopped entering his skin. The farmhand was ready to breathe a sigh of relief when he felt something warm brush up against his back for a second. _"What in Sigmar's name?"_ He said aloud, that was far to smooth to be a hand. Turning around, Aldegar watched Dyanah quickly putting supplies away. Taking care to move a little more careful with his arm, he slipped on his tunic and got back to his feet.

_"Now where is that bastard gotten himself to? Probably had some hand in all this."_ He growled, hand balling into fists at the very thought of the man playing some part in what had happened here. _'I'm not sure... what were you going to say before?'_ Dyanah rose to her feet as he had done a moment before, not giving him any chance to help her.

'I'm not sure... try not to move that too much, if you split the stitches it will take twice as long to mend it again.' Dyanah paused, and maybe Aldegar was imagining it, but it looked as though she wanted to say more.

_'... i'm sorry I ran, Aldegar.'_ The words finally came, and though he gave a slight smile at the admission, Aldegar truly found little humour from it. _"Just don't do it again. It can only get worse before we face the things that took the others."_ Aldegar said before looking around at the rest of the group. _"Why do you all trust him so much? He's probably responsible for what happened to us."_

'I don't trust him,' She told him, picking up her back, _'But he saved my life from those beasts in the village... and he was the only one who seemed to.. care or notice me... and knows where those things took our families.'_ 



_"Because he probably had some hand in it."_ Aldegar said, his lips curling back into a snarl of sorts. _"He isn't telling us something, he probably knew all of this was going to happen. And if he isn't with whatever took the others, this madness is there way of trying to stop him."_

Dyanah glanced back towards the township, _'If he really is a Hunter then he is bound to his word. He gave me his word that he would help save them...'_ And then she looked back to him, _'That is all I have left now...'_ The look in her eyes gave the words a more hollow meaning, as if the next thing he said was of the utmost importance.

_"At least it is something."_ Was all Aldegar could mutter out. If the hunter made good on his word, and helped them retrieve those they had lost, then Dyanah would have her father back. She would at least have her family back, not like him. No, Aldegar’s ma and pa, his sisters, they were all gone now. He had no family left, nothing but to help those he could so that they didn’t end up like him.

But instead of taking his words for how he had meant them, Dyanah bit her lip at his muttered words, turned away to her mule and left him. Aldegar thought he heard her trying to muffle a sob, and wanted to go after her; and so he did.

Crossing the distance from where he had sat over to Dyanah and her mule, Aldegar called out her name before crossing his arms over her and leaning his head to be beside hers. _“At least his word is something; that he will lead you to save your father, to be with your family. My family is gone; I have none left, only to make sure others do not have to suffer that.”_ He whispered to her, finish what he had muttered before.


----------



## deathbringer

Kai helped her, helped her through the visions that congealed into a solid veil of horrific nightmare. Darkness descended before her eyes, the world before her stricken with screaming unded nightmares that rendered a paralysis upon her mind.

She was locked in a dimension where blood spilled and daemonic voices screamed and cackled, blood red lips tasted human vitae and relished in the glory of its taste.

Her feet moved without thought carrying her in kai's wake as he led her, slowly, seemingly unaware of the slow plod of her footsteps. A yell brought her awake, her arm coming up, to protect her face, the other groping for the knife at her waist.

Bells tolled, danger danger, the knife came free and she stared, wide eyes trying to peirce the miasma of dying faces

"Whoa! It's just me and Kiera!" the voice shred the veil and the knife tumbled from her fingers to land point down in the mud as her eyes fixed upon Aldegar who stood wild eyed, the muscles of his chest torn apart the skin blackening under multiple impacts.

Then her eyes twitched to Nyrsard, raking woods oozing blood and she gave a little shudder hurrying towards him, hands thrusting deep into her pockets, vials and salves flicking through her fingers as she struggled for the right ones.

A large bottle met her fingers a deft twist sending a salve into the palm of her hand. Her mothers voice echoed in her head
"To ward off pus and boils"

A quick sprint and she sent a cascade of water from her reserve water skin over the deft long boned fingers, a second salve in her hands and a clean cloth emerging from her pocket, only to be soaked.

The salve uncorked slowly and carefully she drizzed a small amount upon the soft fabric

"First clean the wound, then utter the first prayer to the mother to ward off the lord of decay. Yes you do smell cloves my dear. A natural pain killer, sister lucy discovered that when she was little older than you, particularly good on teeth. May it cleanse the wounds of taint and allow them to be free to bathe in the mothers love"

The muck came away in fresh easy strokes, red blood stains seeping deep into the fabric, spatters of blackened dirt falling to the ground around her feet as she cleansed the wounds, the words to the mother flowing from her mouth, a sharp tingle in her fingers as she cleansed them further, her voice rising and falling in a dipping melody of love and affection.

Her emotions swayed with the tempo her very body a temple of the mothers love and adoration, warmth within her as the words melded into mere music, her body filled, overflowing, drenched in beauty. Joy filled her, her eyes alight, joyful, the images of the battle torn asunder by the pure white warmth of the mothers infinite love, she was a temple, built to please the mother.

She was a tower, impregnable filled with pure bliss, sweet power...

Then broken, the melody splintered by a harsh mocking voice

"If yer gonna do something, than while the sun is about would be nice."

Shame, eclipsed the joy, sent it spiralling into her stomach and something reared its ugly head within her. Her eyes found Aldegars nose, high above her, squat and smug in that mocking ungrateful, brutish face. She wanted feel his nose crack beneath her fist, feel it splinter under her knuckles. The fingers clenched, balling into a tight fist clenched, powerful, violent. 

She felt her whole body shiver, tremble under a sudden force, a pure wave of energy, a spasm that wracked through her, piercing her back and running, a surge of electricity up her arm.

Then another, another and another, white lines ran from the sky to her fist, power running in rivers to her left fist, the bony fingers suddenly translucent and she staggered, the rage dissipating into terror.

Pure fear severed the connection, left her head bowed, breaths heavy, nausea within her stomach.

She composed herself, slowly moving away from the spiteful brute before her, drained she moved towards her horse, a little break, a moment of composure. A cream for the bruising, then a needle to stitch the wounds.

The nausea rose and she pushed herself away into the trees, further out of earshot, she could feel her head pounding, the familiar mind mangling ache, the rising sensation.

" no, not again, no" she whimpered, her knees planting in the mud.

She wretched, contortions wracking her stomach she spewed air, spitting upon the ground as her stomach writhed, the oesophagus twitching like a dieing snake.

Then vomit came, burst from her mouth and spattered upon the clearing floor, leaving her panting gasping.

Then the sensation was gone, though the pounding drum of fists against her skull remained.

She had dealt with worse before... so much worse. 
Straightening, she cleansed her hands once more and moved back into the clearing hastily wiping her mouth upon the back of her hand.

Nothing unusual, a woman through a trauma with a weak stomach, who would notice, who would care.

She was hardly flavour of the month.

A little salve upon her needle and a cream to deal with the bruising. She held her head high and turned upon her heel to find the horse doctor sewing the wound with great hamfisted swipes. She winced at the mud the girls finger nails, the slight stains upon her palms. 

Not hygenic but she had other things to deal with, she would deal with the horse doctor later, and the brute.

Nysard awaited her, the deep gashes of the ghoul untended and she let out a small sigh.

The brute could definitely wait.
A new cloth, once a dress, now a cloth, but who needed to know.. she could wash this dress in the river. 

More salve, she would need more if they fought again, but this was more important, far more important.

The prayers came to her once more, but the warmth did not, the mothers love held from her by self concious thoughts. Did they mock her, how dare they mock her.

Docile Nysard dozed as she cleansed, a little pure essence of cloves numbed the wound enough to allow her to sew his cleansed wounds shut, his head drifting back as she wound a long thin strip of cloth, once a sleeve round him packing it with spun wool to keep it warm. 

As he murmered half asleep she let the smile fade as she turned and moved back to the pair that sat apart, the wounds sewed, she noted begrudgingly, with more than a little skill, if no cleanliness

"If i might break up this little tryst" she growled standing straight drawing herself as high as she could.

Not far, not far at all, anger had left irritation and bitterness and she vented it now.

"As skilled as you are in matters of ox and calf miss dynah you know little of the temple ways. What if i had placed an acid upon the farmhands wounds that could have melted your needle or dosed him with something that needed air to work, and if left untreated would have forced the stitches to pop and left him in yet more agony. Did you ask? You could have killed him, and you may yet if you do not wash your hands, horses, mud blood and open wounds do not mix well. Did you cleanse your needle? His cleansed wounds may be riddled with taint that will now grow festered and unwatched under the skin. Had you both a little patience i would have returned,yet you are not the most important one her farmhand, ulric may have cursed you with his brutality and barbarism, yet Nysard through bravery or folly took wounds from a creature i know little of. What i know is hygeine was not its passtime, who knows what tainted filth lay under its finger nails."

She looked the brute full in the face though her eyes moved back to the stitching, half checking for fault, half hoping for more to criticise, then she regained his gaze and held it. 

The full weight of his gaze crashed into her, those eyes, filled with lust and madness. A violent man, she suppressed a shudder.

"If you question my judgement and time keeping then i shall leave you in capable hands of miss dynah."

She snagged a bottle of salve from her pocket and tossed it into the womans lap

"Though do me one favour dear if you wish to keep him alive. Wash your hands."

She moved away eyes fixed upon her horse. She had one clean dress she hoped. She needed a river...


----------



## Euphrati

Guinevere stood placidly and the scent of mule filled Dyanah’s nose, the coarse note of animal musk and sweat that was so familiar was sadly of little comfort as she tried to rein in her tattered emotions. It was as if the fates had woven her thread into a tapestry of misery. She heard her name in Aldegar’s voice and trembled; expecting yet more harsh words upon her open heart, _words that did not come_.

Arms encircled her, strong and protective, and the solid bulk of Aldegar’s chest pulled her close as his head pressed into the dappled flank alongside her own. She could feel his warmth tear down the last of her tattered barriers, his voice was a low rumble and his breath ghosted against her ear as he spoke. Her heart felt like a captured lark, its wings beating frantically against the cage of her ribs, and every breath sent tingles lancing down her spine. She turned within that circle of his embrace, her lips brushing a line down the rough stubble that traced his jaw. Her voice was whisper soft, as though her pounding heart could drown out the words,

‘Aldegar… I lov…’

A growling voice, bitter as an unripe persimmon, caused Dyanah to gasp in humiliation and shame as she buried her burning face into the farmhand’s broad chest, her shoulders taunt with a need denied. Anger coiled about her at the words and she jerked back to snarl at the priestess and her barbed words,

‘If you did as much work as your tongue, then perhaps a _*lowly beast healer*_ would not have to tend the wounds of Ulric's brave warriors. Use that nose you so disdainfully curl; peppermint, infused in pure distilled spirits and wild honey. Bone from the foreleg of a king stag, yarrow and kaolin to seal the wound and reduce bruising. I have worked upon my knees in the blood and the dark of a moonless stable ‘til I could not think beyond my next breath, clad in the same dress that saw the day prior. The real world does not excuse, Priestess. It is dirty and cares little if you have slept or eaten within the last sunrise.’

Dyanah turned her face away from the shrew of a woman, pressing her cheek into Aldegar’s strong chest with a fierce protectiveness,

‘*Go*. I will tend to his wounds. All of them.’


----------



## deathbringer

The beast healers voice was a brand across her retreating back, a hot aching strip of humiliation.She stopped, legs held tight by sudden humiliation, a red flush pasting her cheeks her back suddenly erect, eyes widening. She turned, the unexpected assault leaving her open, her emotions gaping to seep through her tiny lips.

"I have spoken but two words to you since we arrived... left you to your own business though i was alone and unknown, a life in the company of other women suddenly bereft, enveloped by solitude. I longed to talk to someone, someone that might not shrowd themselves in masculine awkwardness but..."

Her voice tailed away, pain transmogrifying into protective denial adding a harshness to her voice

"I apologise for not prioritising this "brave warrior" over those that could be infected with nurgles own spawn. So inconsiderate of me to think of others... "

She spat into the dirt, a tremor at using the bastards lord of decays true name. Her leg trembled but her anger rose as she looked upon the woman curled in the brutes arms, his forearms bulging as they held her tight. She dreamed to be held, by no brute, no bestial warrior of Ulric, but what was a valourous knight but the same beast, slave to impulse. Bitterness infused her tongue and she stared down her noise at the grubby mare

"However I guess filth is as filth does," she turned away but turned back spite bursting from her
"Remember beast healer one day their may be a wound you cannot heal with root infusion. I have temple knowledge and even amongst the mothers sacred sisters, a reputation for the impossible, will you will turn to me then?"

A smile twisted her features into a malicious grin, names she had saved when all seemed lost flashing before her eyes, face after face, families smiling and weeping, baskets of food dedicated to her gift.

SHe was always ill afterwards, perhaps from overeating, perhaps fatigue.. the bitch should not cast her aside so easily

"For now it delights me to keep my hands away from an uncouth brute that believes healing is rapid work. I shall spend my time upon others that appreciate the work of the mother. If you do not desire the salve, I would have it back, i don't have enough to waste upon..."

she jumped a little at her own malovelence. Stopped herself, called it short, the rage dying at the bitter cruelty of the words she had been about to spit at the woman before her

"upon foolish girls and broken hearts"

She wavered now hand half outstretched, conviction gone... the anger but a stomped out pit of ashes


----------



## Angel of Blood

Kai watched the trio bickering and felt his own choler rising to the fore, the group having completely ignored what he had said in their anger. Aldegar and Dyanah appeared to be sticking together which immediately struck Kai as odd, as last time he had checked they were at each others throats. Against them was Kiera, who although being insulted by their words and ignorance of her abilities, was now biting back herself with some spiteful remarks. 

He stood back up and walked between them all and yelled "What in Sigmars name is wrong with you all?" his anger at their pettiness spilling out of him "We're some of the last few survivors of our village, united to save those captured and give out retribution for the senseless attack. Yet here we are, having just escaped a futile battle in that damned village and all you can do is argue, point fingers and call names!" 

He paused, calming himself and bringing his choler back under control. "You should all be ashamed of yourselves" He said quietly. "As i said before, though you all completely ignored me in your petty squabbling. That village was a village of the damned and lost. And suprisingly enough the Hunter led us straight in to witness that slaughter and has now once again disappeared." 

He paused again and looked at them each with a hard stare, looked down and sighed "He cannot be trusted"

Walking over to Kiera, he placed a hand on her shoulder and quietly said "Walk away from this fight priestess, there is nothing to gain from it. Just keep helping Nysard as best as you can, Sigmar will know your name for the help you have given" He gave her a small smile and then walked over to Nysard and knelt down next to him. 

"Well isn't this just a charming scene." With forced humour. "How are your injuries my friend?"


----------



## revan4559

Kai: Walking over and talking to Nysard you notice that your friend has fallen asleep which will do him some good as it will help heal his wound so you decide to stand up and go back over to the tree you were sitting against before sitting down and leaning against it once more. While sitting there leaning against the tree you have time to think about what you are going to do if you survive this parody of an adventure along with after rescuing Jenna from those monsters. Will you stay with Jenna until she gets settled down? Will you find someone safe for her to live then go off into the world to find a place for yourself? Will you join the army and fight against the forces of chaos and darkness? There are so many things to think about if you survive. But there is also what happens if you don't survive and all the things that you have missed out on and may never get to do. You may never find that special woman in your life to have a family with, you may never get to see your home village again, or you may never get to spend more time with your best friends in the world Aldegar and Nysard should they survive this and you don't. On that last thought you decide it may be a good idea to make a plan about Aldegar or Nysard looking after Jenna should you rescue her but you don't survive. Continuing to sit there you can see the horse's and Dyanah's mules ears all flick up into the air as they hear something approaching, quickly readying your weapon you hear a snap of a twig directly to the left of you before the crimson coat of the hunter appears. You can see that he has brought someone with him who is wearing a robe, is completely bald along with having skin slightly darker than Dyanah's, who this is you don't know. Under closer inspection of the hunter as he steps toward you can see him sway slightly as you see the cause, on his chest there is a diagonal cut which has sliced through his shirt and partially into his chest which is now leaking a slow stream of blood.

Nysard: Drifting into a deep sleep you start to let your mind wonder into the realm of dreams, still hoping your dark dreams the previous night do not return. (Dream World ->) You find yourself awakening in the middle of a clearing inside of a forest, above you is Mannslieb which is at its full moon stage during that night. Slowly pushing yourself up to a sitting position you notice that things are very clear to your eyes even though its very dark, and somehow your sense of smell and hearing has improved. Looking around the clearing you can see that you are completely alone by then something draws you to look at your feet to which you are completely shocked. Instead of your normal fair skinned legs, you see claws/paws that resemble that of a wolves covered in charcoal black fur that runs all the way up your leg and under your trousers. Reaching out to your feet you also find see that your hands have also changed, becoming completely claw like yet still resembling a human hand, the bones of the fingers are more visible, instead of a nail you have black claws that and like your legs they are covered in charcoal black fur. Remembering your previous dream from the night before you remember that this is the form of a werewolf, but instead of the primal rage and hunger you felt last time you feel calm and at peace with nature and the cool air blowing through the forest. Looking around quickly you notice a small pool of water next to you. Pushing yourself up you make your way on unsteadily animal like legs other to the pool and kneel down on all fours before it to stare at your own reflection. Staring back at you from the reflection of the pool is your bestial appearance, your completely covered in charcoal black fur, you are only wearing trousers, your form is very muscular especially around the shoulders. Your head is what is confirms your suspicions that you are dreaming of being a werewolf again as your head is in the form of a wolf with dark yellow eyes which reflect upon the waters surface with an eerie glow. Remaining where you are staring into the pool, you hear a sound, a howl, a call...of kin-ship. Turning to face the direction of the sound you hunch down on all fours and set off in the direction of the howling. OOC: Appearance is similar to this: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_uuWSOEAIs...Qc2ulrqHvzw/s400/SH+concept+post+Werewolf.png

Dyanah: Curling into Aldegar's arms after having a heated argument with the priestess you feel safe and somewhat happy with your current condition as now atleast part of your dream to be with Aldegar has come to reality as he holds you. With your cheek pressed against him your heart continues to beat its rapid and slightly unsteady pace as you start to think if this could lead onto more than just close friendship. As you hold onto Aldegar something seems to make him tense as you hear a twig snap somewhere in the clearing, you just think its one of the others snapping it out of frustration, but behind you you can feel your mule's muscles become slightly taunt and tense as something appears in the clearing, but because of Aldegar being in the way you are un-able to see what it is or who it is so you will have to wait for Aldegar to move or let go of him and try to get out of his embrace to see who or what it is.

Aldegar: While holding Dyanah you can hear her almost say that she loves you before she is cut off by the voice of the priestess which ends up sparking a heated argument between the two about their abilities to heal wounds and why Keira didn't see to your wounds first, saying something about for all they knew Nysard could of been infected by the spawn of the disease god of chaos, Nurgle. Even thinking that name sends shivers down your spine and almost makes you want to throw up, but something stops you. After the argument stops between the two Dyanah fully turns to face you and buries her head into your chest while wrapping her arms around you, wanting to feel safe in your arms. You start wondering if you have made the right choice showing this affection to Dyanah as you are with the group to rescue Kristen, but for now you are content just to have someone to hold. Giving a quick glance around the clearing you can see that Kai went to check on the now sleeping Nysard before returning to sit against the tree he was at before a twig snaps next to Kai making you feel like you should go on high alert and get ready to fight incase someone had followed you. You then eventually see the form of the man you currently hate most at the moment, Hienrick the Hunter.

Keira: Turning away from the brute and animal healer you walk over to the edge of the clearing near the stream and sit on a log staring into the group with your head on your hands. You then feel very foolish and guilty as that out burst of anger was completely what your god Shaylla stands for, as she is the god of pacifism and forgiveness. You sit there thinking about what you have done and if you had made a foolish mistake in leaving the temple at the village where you grew up. While you think something appears in the field of your vision, wearing a crimson hat and overcoat. You guess that it is the hunter and you are quickly proved correct, from what you can see he has taken a wound across his chest going from his left shoulder down to just above the right side of his abdomen which is leaking a slow steady stream of blood down his pale chest. What appears next you do not expect as a man appears next to the hunter wearing a robe, golden earrings and a golden scarab pendant. The man also has skin darker than Dyanah, is completely bald and has yellow coloured eyes. Who he is and if you can trust this new man you do not know.

Horus: You don't know where he came from, what he was doing there or even his name by the strange man in the crimson hat and over coat had saved you from the madness of your own village and was now leading you into the forest. Well you think leading you but you had decided to simply follow him as it was a good idea that he could help you fight off anything that attacked, after having collected some quick supplies and stealing a horse you followed this strange man. You also noticed that when the stranger saved you he had a wound across his chest which was obviously caused by someone within the town, but what has your main interest about this man is his strange silver looking sword that he is now carrying about his hip. Each time you try to speak to the man he simply doesn't answer as he just makes his way through the forest until you reach a small clearing. Having entered the clearing you can see that there are a number of horses and people there aswell, each of them barely an adult. One of them is lying on the ground sleeping with bandages around his chest, one is infront of the hunter and to his right leaning against the tree with his weapon readied. A woman who looks like a priestess is sat on a log directly infront of you, and over to the side of the clearing is a rather tall and muscular looking man leaning against a mule and whispering something into a dark skinned woman's ear. After taking a few steps forward the hunter finally speaks but in an accent you don't quite know. Now you feel very uneasy about the people with you are with and start to wonder if you made the right choice following this man, and due to your dark skin and strange appearance its very unlikely that any of them will trust you for a good while.

Everyone: As the hunter partially strides and sways slightly into the middle of the clearing he looks around at all of you before finally saying something in his strange sylvannian accent. "We're leaving here now. I don't want to be here when the beastmen arrive to pick of what is left of the villages, but if you wish to stay here and be heroic thats fine by me." The Hunter then walks over to his horse and attached two near weapon belts to the side of it. Dyanah may recognize that the weapons belonged to the man who attacked her in the village earlier. After attaching the weapons Hienrick turns around and looks at each of you with his cold blue eyes. "Now im going to tell you where the vampires are headed and what im going to do. After interrogation of one of their servants i have found out they are heading north east and from there are going to circle around until they end up in Sylvania. They have a good 5 hour head start on us as it is from this location so if you want to go chasing them then be my guest. But im heading south west, to Salezmund(Capital of Nordland) as if you haven't noticed we are severally under equipped to be hunting and eventually fighting these vampires as it is. So im heading to Salezmund to resupply before heading to Sylvannia so whether you come with me or go chasing the vampires it is your choice." The Hunter's cold blue gaze then shifts and focuses on Dyanah. "But i gave Miss Dyanah my word that i would help her so i would prefer it if you come with me to Salezmund Miss Dyanah, as if you remember my contract is to you and not your friends." With that the hunter turns away and hops up onto the back of his horse and stares at all of you, awaiting your decision. It is up to you how you choose to react and which way you go, north east or south west.

Dyanah: Turning your head to look at the hunter as you hear his voice you notice that his cold blue eyes are staring directly at you as he speaks. Quickly looking down from his eyes you see the wound that he had taken from saving you. In seeing that wound you feel guilty as if it hadn't been for you running off and trying to fight back against your attacker the hunter would of never been wounded.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Horus was scared, no he was beyond scared, the whole village was chaos around him and his mother was dead. Tears streamed down his face as he gently took the pendant from around her neck and clasped it around his own, he knelt down and closed her eyes before running off towards the outside of town. Screams and shouts filled his ears as the townspeople killed each other ruthlessly, he stopped dead in his tracks as he saw a man skewer a child on a pitchfork and then run off laughing, he fell to his knees and vomited all over the floor. 

What was this madness? Why were his neighbors, his friends, doing this to each other? He heard a roar of hate from behind him and got up swiftly swinging his relic blade in a wide diagnol arc. The ancient blade connected with his attacker's left arm and almost cut through it but stopped at the bone before sliding down the limb and tearing through veins and muscle. The man screamed in pain as he backed off and dropped the knife he was weilding but Horus did not give him the chance to run, this had been one of the men who had killed his mother then ran and he did not deserve life, so he drove his old blade through the man's stomach with much effort before stabbing his own knife through the man's neck. 

Blood spattered the front of his robes and face and he wiped it off as he tore his weapons out of the lifeless corpse. He turned back to where he was heading and saw that the townsquare was nothing but a charnel house filled with dead bodies and small struggles as townspeople fought to kill each other. How was he to get free of this madness? He decided to go another way and began to make his way through backstreets, killing those that got in his way as quickly as he could, until he saw something he did not expect. 

A man in a red coat and hat was moving through the village and slaying anything that got in his way. In a split second they made eye contact and Horus knew that this man was the one to get him out of this hell so he followed him, stealing supplies and a horse on their way out. No words were said between them even when Horus asked him who he was so he eventually stopped talking all together and simply followed him out of the village and into the forest surrounding his village. Horus stopped for a bit, hesistant to follow this man now, what if he was one of the vampires? He certainly looked different that much he was sure of, but he had not killed him yet so he still followed.

The man had a strange silver sword hooked at his waist, it was of interesting design and from his time in his mother's shop and hearing her speak of all things magical he could tell that it was no conventional weapon, indeed it was most likely magical in some respect. They entered a clearing where there were a few others that looked to be around his same age, just entering adulthood, yet none looked even close to what he looked like...he knew that they would most likely not trust him. A man had bandages around his chest and was sleeping while another man stood watch over him, a priestess sat on a log and a dark skinned woman was being held by a brute of a man, many of them didnt seem as smart as he was or at least that was the impression he got from how they looked.

Yet his mother had taught him not to judge a book by its cover so he kept his thoughts to himself. He sheathed his relic blade and knife as the man who had saved him spoke about going to Salezmund, he did not know these others and their purpose for being here but he did know that he wanted revenge on the foul beasts who had caused his town to loose it so he would follow this man with his magical sword and he would kill those who had caused his mother's death. Horus nodded at the others in the clearing before saying,* "Greetings, I am Horus, son of Borus the Warrior and Isis the Mystic. I apologise for my town not being more welcoming."* He looked at the man who had saved him and said,* "I am following you, there is nothing left for me here and I wish to kill those responsible for my mother's death."*


----------



## darkreever

Dyanah did not turn around immediately, taking in what he had said to her instead. There was a moment when Aldegar thought she might push him away, but then she turned, lips brushing past the lower of his jaw. _‘Aldegar… I lov…’_ She began to say, before the priestess girl Keira cut in with her bitch rant after being scolded for doing nothing. The farmhand was about to tear away and confront the healer, but when he looked into Dyanah’s eyes his anger diminished. One look told the tale that her words had been robbed from finishing. The priestess might be a good healer, but Dyanah’s work was proof that action was better than simply praying.

And then the girl said something that left a foul taste in the farmhand’s mouth. When he was young, his ma would tell him stories of glory, of great warriors and the tale of Sigmar and how he made the Empire. But it was his pa who told him of the stories to put the fear in him; stories of killers and crazed men from the north-lands. People who debased themselves in the worship of perverse gods and sought to steal away children and corrupt the innocent. Holding back the urge to spew a wave of bile, Aldegar instead turned away and hocked a wad of spittle to the dirt. There was no way he would give that idiot Keira the satisfaction that her words affected him so.

With her words said, Keira gave them a smile of satisfaction, one which vanished in the wake of a retort from Dyanah before she turned her face away from the priestess. Her words brought a large grin to Aldegar’s face, he could live without the priest girl tending to him; not much of a loss if prayers was all she had to offer him. Kai then tried to step forward and began whining, his own attempt to be a neutral observer, his declerations were little more than pompous whines falling on deaf ears where the farmhand was concerned. Maybe Kai whispered his opposition of the hunter, but he did not oppose the man or speak out against him. Some of his words did catch the farmhands attention though, _“Village of the damned! That bastard tell you such a thing? He knew what we were going to find here didn’t he Kai? Innocent people being killed by the crazed, that your idea of the damned!”_ He couldn’t help but yell after the man, and if that hunter did know this, and had wanted to slow down and halt, then Aldegar knew exactly where his axe would be resting in due time.

The breaking of twigs caught the farmhand’s attention, and he quickly turned his head to see none other than the hunter. Another figure was behind him, stopping when the bastard man stops. Before Aldegar has a chance to find anything from the bastard, the hunter speaks up. Telling them that it is time to leave, while the village still burns and the screams can still be made out. At the man’s decision, Aldegar loses himself, ripping away from Dyanah he grabs the hunters collar and knocks away his hat. _“Right, lead beasts to slaughter my village and then take us here is that it? And when the people need help the most, you just run away and let them suffer for it. You really are no better than the things that took our loved ones away.”_ He all but spat in the man’s face, shoving him away and stalking back to his axe and taking it up.

Turning to face everyone, Aldegar finally leveled his gaze at the hunter. _“Some of you might trust him, but I will never. He hides something, probably in league with those things and wants to keep us from getting to close. We know where they run to, and he wants us to flee in another direction! Those of you without the spine to save the people we set out after, go follow him. I’m here to save Kirsten and Dyanah’s father and anyone else I can, my weapons and Sigmar as my guide are enough; even if I must go alone.”_ Aldegar snarled, looking to each of the others until he settled on Dyanah. His features did soften when he looked to her. 

If need be, Aldegar would go on alone and bear that burden, but sure as the two moons rising he hoped that would not be the case. Taking up his things, the farmhand pushed past the dark skinned newcomer, ignoring his words and readying his mount. Would anyone come with him? Of that he did not know, but Aldegar did hope so; but he would not plead for their help, the strong needed to lead the weak in opposition of the evil, not be led by evil away from what they were truly after.


----------



## Euphrati

For a long moment all she could hear was Aldegar’s heartbeat, a heavy rhythm in the echo of her own racing pulse. Aldegar’s back suddenly stiffened at the snapping of a twig, his muscles drew taunt like an agitated hound as Dyanah could feel his head turn. She had closed her eyes, her face turned away from the group as she sought a momentary comfort in the midst of a nightmare, but there was something that made her open them at the sound of the broken branch. Guinevere shifted behind her, the mule’s flank twitching as if beset by biting flies, and Dyanah heard a darkly smooth voice cut through the sudden silence of the clearing.

Aldegar tore her away; Guinevere’s dappled bulk was the only thing that kept Dyanah from the cold ground as the farmhand roared his anger against the Hunter. He had not returned her fleeting touch nor sought to defend her against the biting words of the Priestess, and Dyanah felt humiliation war with the sorrow in her heart at the first name that rolled off the farmhand’s tongue.

*Kristen.*

Dyanah swallowed away the tears that threatened to close her throat and turned aside from the farmhand’s gaze in sorrow. She would always be second, always overshadowed. _The Priestess is right, I have been a fool. He only looks to me because she is not here._

Her breath trembled, but Dyanah forced the air into her lungs as she tugged her pack down off the mule’s hip before slowly crossing the distance to where the Hunter stood. She could feel his eyes on her; they were wary and cold like those of a winter wolf, as she knelt down to retrieve the Hunter’s hat where it had been unseated by the wrath of the farmhand. It was heavier than it looked and Dyanah gently flicked away the few pieces of leaf litter that clung to its wide brim before her amber eyes meet the steel-blue of Hienrick’s.

‘I agreed to your price, Hunter, and I will keep my word.’

Dyanah could feel the ragged edges of her heart and tried to keep her voice steady,

‘I will ride with you.’

Her eyes fought against her will to look away, but finally submitted to tracing a line down to Hienrick’s chest and the ugly red of a wound. Dyanah found her throat suddenly dry, as she held the hat back up to the Hunter,

‘Sire Hienrick, I owe you my life twice over. You took that wound in my stead; if you would permit, I will to see to it as my skills allow. It is poor payment, but it is what I have.’


----------



## deathbringer

She turned away, the shame of chastisement a cool wave compared to the tide of self loathing that washed over her, knocked her aside and she turned away, her steps quick and feverish she fled the scene, planting herself upon a tree stump she looked out over a decrepid world.

I world full of dishonesty deceit and death, a world of brutality and rage, a world once so promising, so beautiful, so full of unknown mystery, fresh green grass, now a mud strewn, destroyed, stained by those of Ulric's blood...no stained with Ulric's blood.

Now it seeped into her, oozed over her skin like oil, slimy and slippery, foul to the touch. She had never been so enraged, never felt bitterness and hatred stain her soul with ulrics mark, yet now it seeped into her through her very pores.

She was rubbing at her arm, gently at first as the ooze seeped up her fingers, trickling against gravity, sliding towards her throat. Panic flared ad she pushed the taint away arm rubbing against the seering burn of the oozing substance as she recoiled from its relentless embrace. She was pushing away,nails digging as the taint latched and she tried to pry it free, to tears its claws from her skin. Blood fell to the ground in showers of crimson droplets and tears flooded her eyes as pain broke the reverie, left her bleeding and shaking upon the tree stump.

Was she ready for this cruel world, could her blinkered eyes take this reality, could her soul bear the brunt of this tempestuous assault.

"Mother I have sinned, forgive me... " the words became a litany a whispered song of praise to the mother, begging for her forgiveness, her hands absently binding a bandage around the deep gouges in her arm.

Tears mingled with the blood upon the grass around her, washed it clean as she watched the plumes of smoke from the village of the damned, twisting and curling, arcing and souring above the horizon. Beautiful spirals, impossible spirals... outlandish yet so beautiful.

Then a figure broke the spirals oved slowly from below, hat pulled low, red brim bobbing as he moved. Walking with a hindered stride a second in his wake. She payed little attention, continued her prayers the bandages tightness comforting, the deft subconcious movements of he fingers a balm upon her soul.

Then the speaches started, people wishing to go this way and that, the brute and the hunter squaring up once more. Bonds broken and bitterness flared, Aldegar going one way, the hunter the other.

Now they looked to eachother, Dynah moving against her paramore, holding true with the hunter.

She moved from her spot upon the tree stump, head held high her calm restored

"You will not go alone Aldegar. If you choose to go your own way, you will not go alone. You may think me little use but when you blade is sodden and your body torn you might think differently,you need someone to heal your wounds and my reputation within the village was not for naught. Yet think aldegar before you choose to go on apart from the hunter. Can you truly track our foes over hill and high water, can you navigate through forest and field as quickly as him? Whether he leads us wrongly or rightly, he leads us with a haste we could not hope to manage and a security from evil that we could not gain without him. Will you still go on?"


----------



## Angel of Blood

As Kai was turning away from the confrontation Aldegar bit back "Village of the damned! That bastard tell you such a thing? He knew what we were going to find here didn’t he Kai? Innocent people being killed by the crazed, that your idea of the damned!" 

Kai spun back around, now himself furious at Aldegars attitude. He clenched his fists and for a moment considered hitting the simpleton farmhand. But he managed to keep his anger in check for the time being, instead he glared at Aldegar with mixture of anger and pity. "Your pathetic" he snarled "To think i only a moment ago thought the idea of taking arms against you or even ill feelings were impossible. But look at you. Your nothing more than a violent and hate filled man, such a change doesn't happen over night, how the rest of us missed it before i don't know." He paused for a moment, slightly ashamed of the way he was speaking to the man who was once one of his closest friends, but then his behaviour and words rose back into his mind and he continued "Kirsten must be a fool to want to run away with you and look at you, already in the arms of another, just how loyal are you to anyone Aldegar? I don't trust the hunter, but thats been from the moment i first met him. But i trusted you, with my life, now i'm not so sure."

He then finally walked away, kneeling down for a moment to check on Nysard to calm himself. His friend was fast asleep and he no doubt needed the rest, more than any of them perhaps. He strolled back over to the tree he had rested against before and thought of what lay ahead of them.

Would any of them really survive the rescue attempt? They could have all easily been killed in the village but for luck and chance events. And they were only fighting people then, crazed and murderous people granted, but people none the less. How were they going to be able to fight the vampires and their followers? How could any of them survive against foes of that power, they were all quite likely going to their deaths.

Death...

It was a poweful word and thought, the sheer finality of it making him shiver slightly. And what if he died? He would never be able to vist the wonders of the Great Temple of Sigmar in Altdorf, The City of the White Wolf or indulge his adventurous side and embark on one of the legendar expeditions to the ancient Khemri or the dense jungles of Lustria...

He was pulled out of his thoughts by the snap of a near branch. He drew his sword straight away and adopted what he assumed would be a good defensive posture with the long sword held across his chest. He was sure they hadn't been followed by anyone from the village, he had taken the precaution himself of checking before they entered the woods. But then a familar face burst from the trees. Heinrick.

But Heinrick had brought someone else with him, a deeply tanned robed man who looked more than a little shocked. Still Kai kept his guard up to be sure, eyeing the newcomer wearily, though he couldn't help but look at the hunter as he swayed slightly, only then did Kai notice the deep wound across the hunters chest. "Not so invincible after all" he muttered to himself. 

Heinrick announced that they were leaving quickly, to head to the regional capital, Salezmund. Adding that he had pleged himself to aid Dyanah 'Just Dyanah eh?' Kai thought to himself. Before Kai could mention anything the newcomer stepped forwards to introduce himself "Greetings, I am Horus, son of Borus the Warrior and Isis the Mystic. I apologise for my town not being more welcoming. I am following you, there is nothing left for me here and I wish to kill those responsible for my mother's death." 

Kai arched his eyebrows at the mans words but before he could make any comment, Aledgar predictably burst into another rage induced outburst, unceremoniously pushing off Dyanah as he did. Kai stayed quiet throughout his outburst, knowing better now then to try and calm him down or interupt him. He was unsuprised when Aldegar announced his intention to part ways with the hunter and despite everything he had said and done, Kai couldn't help but agree with him. Kai also realised, without someone else to try and reign in Aldegard temper, he could very possibly do harm to those who didn't deserve it. 

Dyanah, again unsuprisingly joined the hunters party, whilst Kiera despite their previous harsh comments decieded to join Aldegar, cautioning him about his decision to part ways all the same. Kai himself slowly looked between the two groups before walking over to Aldegar. "I'm having doubts about you Aldegar, but i will stay with you rather than the hunter. But know this, part of this decision is to make sure you do no harm to others who are undeserving of your temper." He said quietly to him.


----------



## komanko

His eyes closing slowly, his breath becoming steadier, the sounds of argument began to be more and fainter; the world soon began to darken around him as he slowly fell to a much needed sleep. Yet sleep did not come that quickly, his wounds ached, his muscles were tensed and strained from heavy fighting, it was difficult to fall asleep without waking up from the pain, and still after trying enough he knew that he will manage. The wind calmed him as it passed by taking his worries with it, the worries of nightmares, the worries of physical pain, they were all gone and soon Nysard fell to sleep, the sleep that he longed for so much.

The realm of dreams, it was a place of the dark as much as it was a place of the light; it was realm of uncertainty and possible impossibilities. His fears of the terrible nightmares which visited him earlier were long gone, washed away with the gust of the wind. Soon he delved deeper into the dream, into a different reality where he could rest his body and soul without consequences. Finally the realm was open before him as he delved deeper and deeper into a slumber.

He woke up, the log behind him still nagging at his back, it was dark already yet the forest did not change much in the few hours which passed. The silence around him was eerie making a chill run down his spine. He could hear so much clearer, it was amazing, he could hear before he could see. The nearby river, the night animals and insects, all heard but partially unseen. Then it hit him, his wounds, they were healed! He looked around, quickly turning his head from side to side trying to spot any sign of his friends yet with no success. This made him even more scared, the fast reactions, the unnatural hearing; it all added up and concluded that something weird was happening around him.

Slowly standing up Nysard sniffed around, he couldn’t smell blood around him which meant that no battle took place around here, it meant that his friends departed without him, but why would they do that? Yet it was obvious, he was slowing them down… He could understand that, the simple need to travel faster. He was a burden to them and it was obvious that he slowed them down. He did not feel bad about it; he was simply saddened as he knew that his chances of saving Kristen just got smaller. He looked up, taking comfort at the moon. It was full; Mannslieb was revealing its full form. Nysard sighed, he had only two options, try returning to his village and home or continue on his own yet he knew that one of them could never be chosen, he could never return without his sister, he had to do whatever he could to save her. He felt anger building up inside of him, irrational thoughts springing to mind, blaming his friends for betraying him and leaving him behind, blaming the hunter for not traveling fast enough yet in the end it all came down to blaming himself for not doing enough. He felt the need to let go of the pain that was building inside of him… Still he kept it for himself, trying to look strong although no one was around.

Nysard finally started moving, his heart heavy yet his will determined. As he moved on he felt that he sees better, the dark which surrounded him was easily penetrated by his sharp eyesight. He continued walking, noticing the beauty of the surroundings in the night, something which he could not do before.

Something caught his eye.

Trying to figure what it was he looked around, uncertain of what was the strange thing which caught his eyes yet while looking around he finally saw it. His legs, they were different, they were furry. It did not make any sense… Blinking his eyes a couple of time he looked again but the image turned only more horrible. He only now realized why he felt the grass touching his legs, his boots were gone, and his feet were bare but different. His feet became paws, his nails claws, it was surreal, and his legs were covered in black and dense fur. Nysard continued scouring his legs higher and higher and saw that fur was running all over the legs and under his trousers, it did not make any sense. 

He reached out and touched his legs but this only made him back away as he noticed that his arms were also unnatural. He began to panic as he scoured his hands and saw that they became more animal like, his hands also covered in fur, his nails like on his feet became claws, and the bones were more visible even in the dark lightning. It was in that point where he completely panicked, starting to move around restlessly and mumble in confusion. He was scare, no, he was terrified. Maybe that was the reason his friends left him, he turned into a monster, a thing of legends and horror stories, so surreal yet so real at the same time.

A hidden thought calmed him. A memory of a dream, he was Nysard, he was not an animal, he was a human being, he was on his way to save his sister. All those thoughts, they strengthened his courage until one remarkable memory glimpsed into his mind. It was a dream, he remembered, it was a dream, like the previous one that he had a night before. Soon all the panic was gone as he embraced the change that came to him. Yet it felt different this time, the last time he felt only one need and urge, to feed, his hunger driven him onward along with his rage, but this time… It was different, he did not feel those primal feelings and urges, and he was in control and not the beast that he resembled. He could clearly feel the wind around him, touching him, calming his temper, the water from the pool nearby swirling from the wind, it was calming… He felt the nature around him; he was connected with it, part of it. It all laid a sense of calm and serenity unto him as he slowed down his restless pace and looked around to see a pool of water nearby. He approached slowly, still uncertain yet now curious. 

As he begun moving towards the nearby pull he felt uneasy, his two legged stance was weird to him, it felt unnatural, as he moved in big unsteady steps towards the pool. Nysard already knew what awaits him at the pool; he knew that his true form will be revealed although he already knew what it is. When he reached the pool he kneeled on all four. He looked at the water first, and then at the dark reflection which the water showed him. His suspicions were true, from the depth of the pool a beast looked at him, black messy fur, sharp claws, and monstrous muscles. Looking again at his legs he saw that he was only wearing trousers and that like his body his legs were also completely covered in black fur. He was a wolf, a werewolf to be precise. When he finally looked at his head he was not surprised, he simply grinned, as a row of sharp white fangs appeared from under his lips. His head prolonged, completely wolf like, his eyes were in dark yellow, reflecting from the water with a certain glimmer to them. A red tongue, wolfish ears, a wolf’s snout, he was a wolf in a man’s shape.

A howl pierced the air, it felt so natural and Nysard just wanted to howl in return, to let them know that he was here, the howl sounded friendly, inviting, it felt like it was calling for him and he was about to answer that call. Slowly backing away from his reflection he howled in return, letting out the pain and anger he had gathered earlier, it made him feel more at ease. He slowly traced the origins of the howl and as he located the place he set out, first running on two and then slowly after gathering momentum he turned to run on all four, charging through the forest around him, the wind hitting at his face yet unable to stop him. He was unstoppable, a real juggernaut, he knew that he finally could save Kristen from the vampires and he knew that he will succeed. Nature blessed him with this form and he will now use it to do some good in this dark and evil world. After tracking down his friends he will be able to set out to save Kristen yet first he had to answer that call of kin-ship, he simply felt that he needed to. Thus he simply sprinted towards it, finally having a real purpose.


----------



## revan4559

Kai: As everyone chooses who they will follow you remember one very important thing, Nysard is asleep and unable to choose who shall go with him. Will you ask Aldegar to take Nysard with your group on the journey north which could prove dangerous for your injured friend? Or would you ask the hunter to take Nysard to Salezmund where he can rest and heal fully, yet that choice is likely you may never see Nysard again. There is one option though, you could go and wake up your sleeping friend and see what his choice is but it may be wise to consult your other two companions first of all to see what they think. You also decide that you are going to check on what kind of supplies you have left as all but the hunter Hienrick have very little supplies for an extended journey such as the one you are partaking on.

Nysard: You end up running through the forest for what seems ten minutes towards the continual howling until you come halt ontop of a large rock on the edge of the clearing. Infront of you are five other werewolves surrounding a lone figure with pale skin, dark brown hair and red eyes. From what you can tell the other five werewolves have cornered a vampire but they haven't attacked yet, one of the other werewolves turns its head to look at you and waves its claw for you to come closer before returning its attention to the vampire. As you get closer you get closer you can see the remains of the black coach infront of you, up turned with the unholy horse's that pulled it dead by it. Laying against the side of it appears to be a dead vampiress which has been partially torn to pieces, then you smell a scent on the breeze, turning your head you can see a sixth werewolf protectively standing behind both Jenna and Kristen, and you feel so relieved by first you decide to deal with the remaining male vampire that abducted your sister.

Dyanah: The hunter looks at his hat in your outstretched hand and gently takes it from you before placing it on a hook that is on his saddle before turning back to face you and gives you a small smile. "Thank you Miss Dyanah for picking up my hat, if i had done it i most likely would of opened this wound even further. And my answer is yes, i shall accept your aid and abilities to treat this injury." With a little effort the hunter gives you a very small bow before pulling off his large red trench coat and throws it over the back of his saddle before then removing his white undershirt and places that on his saddle aswell. He then stands there infront of you with the upper half of his body completely devoid of clothing save for the clothes on his hands, he then moves over to sit on the log he was sat on earlier to give you an easier time to tend to his injuries. What you make of the hunters flawless and hairless chest and arms is up to you, but you decide to do your best to keep your concentration on the wound and not the overall appearance of the hunter.

Aldegar: You stand there stunned at Dyanah deciding to go with the hunter instead of you, you don't know whether to feel angry for her picking the hunter, sad for not having her travel with you, relieved for now you don't have to look out for her, worried that something may happen to her which you could of stopped. All of these thoughts go through your head and almost make you deaf to what people are saying, you barely register both Kai and Keira come over to you and say they will travel with you instead of the hunter, but Keira does ask you if you are making the right decision by splitting away from the hunter who has more experience than you and is better equipped for this sort of mission. You need to decide if you really wish to split from the group with those that say they will join you, or do you wish to reconsider and remain with the hunter for Dyanah's sake? What ever you decide, you decide it will be final and there will be no turning back after you make it.

Keira: Gathering up your things and collecting your horse you move over to stand by Aldegar where you are then shortly followed by Kai who says something about keeping Aldegar's temper in check so no-one undeserving feels his anger. Looking from your companions to the other group you remember that Nysard is on the group and sleeping, and therefor hasn't decided who he will travel with. Will you tell the others you are taking Nysard with you to look after his wound, or allow the other group to take him to Salezmund and the main temple of Shaylla in Nordland? While thinking about what you should do, you also decide you check on what kind of supplies you have remaining and how long they will last before you need to resupply at a locate town or village that hasn't been attacked by beastmen or claimed by the vampires madness. Movement from the hunter then catches your eyes as he removes both his red over coat and his white shirt as he then proceeds to throw them over the back of his horses saddle what you make of the now shirtless hunter is up to you, but you notice that on his back is a long scar which appears to have been made by some form of blade.

Horus: The strange hunter in the red coat stands there as the rather brutish one from the group goes up to him and starts shouting at him, this seems to completely un-phase the hunter. You notice that you are relatively ignored by the entire group save for the hunter who now, after having proclaimed what you are doing, turns his head to look at you before giving you a nod of acceptance about not minding if you follow him before looking back to the rest of the group. You decide that it may be wise to check through all of your supplies to see what you have enough to last you the several day journey to Nordlands capital city of Salezmund. As you do this you can hear that the olive skinned woman has decided to go with the hunter aswell while the others appear to be deciding to go with the man who was shouting at the hunter earlier.

Everyone: After having removed his overcoat and his white shirt the hunter then moves to a log and sits down before shifting his cold steel blue gaze between the two groups that have now formed. Letting out a small sign he shifts his gaze to look at Aldegar's group. "If you three have decided on this course of action and will not change you minds then i will not stop you, I hope that you will remain true to your path and unharmed but should any ill before you then may Morr welcome you to his realm." With that the hunter then simply sits there looking between ever member of the group before finally resting his eyes on the sleeping form of Nysard. "Now what are we going to do with you...." He says to himself before looking back to Aldegar, Kai and Keira. "Will you three be taking him with you, or will you let us take him to Salezmund where he can rest and heal fully?".


----------



## darkreever

As he stood there waiting for the others to decide, it was Dyanah who spoke up first. When she made her choice, the world warred between fading into darkness and washing over in a red rage. Aldegar wanted to let his weakened knee’s buckle, but something kept him upright. *Why? Why did you choose him? *The questioned burned in Aldegar’s mind, his mouth unwilling to put voice to the words. Not even a day ago, he would have been all to happy for those words, a chance to be rid of both her and the hunter. But now? It would not matter at all if only Dyanah had chosen to go with him, and instead she was the one going away from him.

With thoughts running blindly through him, Aldegar was only just aware of the responses of the priestess girl Keira and of Kai; both had chosen to follow him over the bastard hunter. Keira though, she posed to him a question that nearly levied all of his anger and wrath in her direction. Instead though, it was the comment from Kai that he was all too willing to direct it at. However try as he might, Aldegar could not round on him though he very much wanted to. Instead, everything turned back to Dyanah, even now attending to the bastards injuries. He had to know why, Aldegar could not part ways with her now without the question answered. Why was she going with the bastard in the end?

Walking towards her, Aldegar could not help his shoulders from sagging. He had wanted to be with her, and now Dyanah was casting him aside. As he neared, Aldegar thought to call out her name, to hold her, but his limbs refused to respond and his mouth would not word her name._ "Why? Why are you running away with him?"_ He finally managed.

She turned to face him, the red around her eyes a sign of everything from before. _'I... I agreed to terms of a contract for his aid the night... the night, '_ Dyanah answered, _'If I break my word now, I will have nothing left...'_

_"You...you are bound to him then?"_ Aldegar said, able to hide the small measure of relief he felt, but none of the surprise. It was all the farmhand could choke out; he wanted to yell, to decry the man, but none of it would come, as if his body did not want that to be the way of things this time.

It was a long moment before Dyanah spoke again, giving him an answer to the question. _'I owe him my life, though the act seemed to mean little to him in the end.'_ The words felt so hollow, like it was known they were false or a lie but a lie clung to all the same; as if there was nothing else. _"Then leave him!"_ He said to her suddenly, hoping that she would see that he did care. _"Or come with us and force him to do so! He creates a divide between all of us, make us choose whether we let these things get away with the others. Contract or not, how can you so willingly follow him? Why are you so quick to cast me away?"_ The last of those words betraying the sadness in his heart, robbed of the strength his first ones had contained.

_'...when she is safe and sound in your arms... it is I who will be cast away.'_ She said to him at last, eyes filled with tears. Aldegar could almost laugh as he realized who Dyanah spoke of, but now was not the time for it. _"I want you, not her. Why are so willing to ignore that Dyanah? Kirsten can never be you, she will only ever take and take and then move on to whoever can keep her satisfied when I can give no more."_ He said, reaching out with both arms and holding her closer. _"But I did swear to save her, because she is the last family of my best friend. I can no more turn my back on that than I would you’re quest."_

She did not respond to him with words. Instead Dyanah stroked a worked hand against his cheek; a stroke that was soon followed by a soft kiss before she pulled back. But he would have none of that, not this time. Recovering from the moment of surprise, Aldegar drew her in for more than a simple and quick kiss. 

It had felt like an eternity that they were locked as one; nothing else mattered. But all too quickly, Dyanah pulled away from him and rested her head on his chest. _'... what now?'_ Dyanah asked of him, her voice feeling distant even though she was right there. _"We must go after the others, that man be damned."_ Aldegar said with a sigh, because there was a chance that his next question would be met with the one answer he dreaded. _"Will you be with us when we go?"_

_'To be away from your arms a moment would be too long...'_ She said to him, not daring to look up into his eyes though his did seek hers. _'But even if we were to run the horses to death, we would not catch them before the fall of night, my love. We need supplies and Nysard's wounds will see him to the grave if they are not tended by hands more skilled than mine or Keria's. If the Hunter speaks the truth as to the heading of the vile fiends, then the town is in fact the fastest route. Let us stop chasing them and start fighting them! There must be a detatchment of the king's army there... honourable men__ like you. They will aid us in putting torch to the darkness, it is their oath. Please, Aldegar... where you go, I will always be by your side, but I beg you... if not for our families then for the life of Nysard.'_

Her words struck some sense into him, all these things Aldegar knew were or could be true. _"Fine."_ Aldegar said after minutes of silence, it killed him a little on the inside to not be chasing them down but the farmhand could never leave Nysard, his best friend, in the hands of that bastard hunter. _"I will not drag Nysard on, only to cause his death for it when we save the others. But I go with you, not that bastard."_ Aldegar said, inclining his head to Heinrick. _"He took us here for us to watch the innocent die. He can rot with the ones who we chase at the end of this."_


_'... and I with you.'_ Dyanah’s fingers pushed into the muscles of his back, finally looking him in the eyes. _'I'm sorry I never said anything before, Aldegar. I... you seemed happy and as long as you were happy I could not ruin that.'_ She told him, opening doors to things that he would rather avoid if possible. _"Let’s not dwell on it."_ Aldegar said quickly, turning his head away to regard the others and finally the bastard hunter. _"We should go."_

Turning away from Dyanah, Aldegar faced everyone else. He did not care what they saw, what they made of him or his actions, only Dyanah, Sigmar, and the rest of the gods of the Empire had any right to judge him and none else mattered. _“We set off to save the others together, we continue to do so. I will go to Salezmund, we all will.”_ The farmhand declared; he had no intention of making the choice for Keira or Kai, but they had already elected to follow him for their own reasons and he doubted they would see any need to press on alone.

_“I’ll be damned if I leave *anyone* under *your* devious care, bastard hunter.”_ Aldegar added, indicating Nysard with a motion from his head and holding Dyanah to him. And if the man wished to show them anything more like the village below to prove some sort of point, then Dyanah would not have a contract or word to uphold to the bastard. Not unless she wished to keep such things with a headless corpse.


----------



## Angel of Blood

As Kai stood my Aldegar and Kieras side he remembered with a pang of guilt that he had forgotten about Nysard. His friend was still in a deep sleep and though Kai was no expert on the practice of a medicine, he was certain he needed help that could only be found in a large town or city. He would prefer not to leave Nysard, but he couldn't possibly come with them, even with Kiera. Conflict raged inside of him over having to leave his closest friend. But in the end his friends well being would have to come first. He would let the Hunter take Nysard with him to the city and find him better help there.

He looked at Aldegar with the intention of asking him about their supplies. But Aldegar was caught in what looked to be an inner conflict of anger and sadness, staring directly at Dyanah. "Oh Sigmar, here we go again" Kai muttered to himself, knowing Aldegar was no doubt about to fly into another rage at Dyanahs decision to go with the hunter. Surpisingly though, Aldegars posture seemed to sag as he made his way towards her. Kai let out an exasperated sigh and left them to it, Aldegar would not be able to convince her to go with them, Kai was sure of that. Let them have their little goodbye he thought to himself.

He turned to Kiera and said "I'm going to prepare the horses for travel, i don't intend to stay here for much longer" 

He moved over to his horse and checked its hooves, making sure the shoes were still in a passable condition, he was happy to see they were all still in good shape, having no doubt done the work himself 'In another life', the thought striking him. How different they were now, only a few days ago he might have been checking this very same horses hooves in the stables, longing to get back into the tavern to drink and joke with Aldegar, Nysard and the others. But now look at them, on the road, persuing vampires and other creatures of the night, having taken human and beats lives alike, their home a destroyed ruin of a town.

He shook his head and mounted his horse. For better or worse, he would continue on, fight the good fight as they would say in the stories. But then he suddenly became aware of what Aldegar was saying to everyone.

"....ave the others together, we continue to do so. I will go to Salezmund, we all will" He said, standing with Dyanah once again. Kai couldn't believe it, only a few minutes ago Aldegar had been screaming at them all for siding with Hunter or not speaking out against him, vehemently refusing to carry on traveling with him. But after just a few moments some faux romance with Dyanah he had changed his mind again.

"Ha!" Kai yelled out, unable to stop himself "What was it you said? 'Those of you without the spine to save the people we set out after, go follow him' But now after some choice word with your new found love your back with him again?!" He looked around at them all. "Sigmar damn him, i will still not follow the Hunter, he's dangerous and untrustworthy and you know it! I will not stay as part of his group, regardless of you change of heart"

He looked down at Kiera "Go with them aswell if you wish, i don't expect you to want to follow me and won't hold it against you. Should you stay with them though, look after Nysard for me though, make sure he reaches safe hands." 

Without looking back he kicked at the sides of his horse and rode off back onto the path. Be it just himself and Sigmar alone, he would try his best to save the others.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Horus had taken to checking his things after realizing that he was being blatantly ignored by the others. He had gotten used to such things though, his mother told him that that was how the people of the north were, wary of those that were not like them and for good reasons too. Either way he did not care what they thought of him at the moment, he had revenge on his mind and despite what the others were saying about the man who had saved him he was still going to follow him, after all he had saved his life and as far as he knew was the best chance he had at getting revenge. 

The group was arguing about who to follow, the brute who had minutes before been yelling at the man was now all of a sudden vouching to follow him all because of the olive-skinned woman. As the group argued with each other Horus approached the man, *"Sir if you will excuse me. Seeing as how we will be travelling together I thought I should tell you that my mother ran a mystic shop in the town where you found me, and although I have had no training in the mystic or magical arts I have read a lot of books and things like that while helping my mother run the shop."*

He wondered what exactly this "hunter" was, he certainly did not act normal that was for sure, but then again Horus wasn't really from these parts and had been raised mostly by his mother. So he had been taught to live and act like someone from the desert, his mother's people, he had never really found the Nordland way of life to his liking.


----------



## Euphrati

The Hunter stared down at her, his steel-blue eyes seemingly pinning her in place and Dyanah tried not to shiver under the gaze. The young men who had come with him eyed the group warily and Dyanah returned the gesture in kind. _Why were they here?_ The party had little food as it was and only mounts enough for those who had come from her village. Dyanah felt a flare of resentment and looked away from the men. _They will only slow us down more and, Ulric’ teeth, I will not allow them to ride double with me!_

The hat was lifted out of her hands and Dyanah started, having been lost in thought. Hienrick’s voice was thankful, yet still held a note of arrogance as he hooked it upon the saddle of his stallion. Dyanah blinked in surprise as the Hunter shrugged off his long jacket and the remains of his tunic, tossing both across the saddle before walking over to take a seat on a nearby log. Dyanah felt her cheeks colour and dropped her eyes in embarrassment as she quickly follow him over and placed her pack on the log beside him.

After a moment of rummaging through the contents that served more as an excuse to gather her scattered wits, Dyanah lifted free the small bottle of peppermint ointment and tried to examine the wound without staring at the rest of him. The wound was less vicious than it had first appeared; a shallow skin laceration that ran diagonally from the Hunter’s left shoulder to the bottom of his right ribs. Dyanah bit her lip, the pain making it easier to focus on the wound and not on the smooth swell of the muscles under the man’s ivory skin. It was like working upon a living statue of a young god, but despite the undeniable attraction that the Hunter seemed to exude there was also a nagging repulsion to the perfectly smooth nature of his skin. _No mortal man should look this way._

Dyanah dabbed at the wound gently with the liquid, careful to keep her eyes focused on what she was doing and away from the Hunter’s features. The wound was clean; the blade of her attacker must have been honed to a razor’s edge and it didn’t take long to apply a coating of the powdered yarrow root to the inner edges. Dyanah rose to retrieve the ruined shirt that Hienrick had tossed aside, using her small blade to cut strips from the center panel before carefully binding them around the man’s torso. There were so many things she wanted to ask him, yet Dyanah found her tongue unwilling to voice them as she knotted the final strand around him and turned to carry her pouch back to where Guinevere stood patiently.

It felt as if she was moving through a fog, her body refusing to react with any semblance of haste as Dyanah bound her packs in place over Guinevere's dappled rump for the second time. She could feel the events dragging upon her like leaden weights and, though she was no stranger to the sheer exhaustion that long hours of hard work would bring, this fatigue was different. This was a feeling borne of grief and intertwined with terrors that lingered in the darkness between each eye blink.

"Why? Why are you running away with him?"

It was not until the rough voice came, whisper soft, behind her that she even realized Aldegar stood only a pace away. She started, the reaction delayed by the fog that clouded her thoughts and turned to blink up at him with red-rimmed eyes for a long moment.

'I... I agreed to terms of a contract for his aid the night... the night,' 

Dyanah paused, trying to get the words past her tongue and failing, 

'If I break my word now, I will have nothing left...'

"You...you are bound to him then?" Aldegar said, the surprise at her words showing upon his sun-browned features. 

Dyanah swallow and nodded, her eyes searching the farmhand's face with a caution borne of equal parts pain and loneliness. Her hand felt numb as she touched the dark bruise that encircled her throat from the beastman's grip, 

'I owe him my life, though the act seemed to mean little to him in the end.'

"Then leave him!" His words came like a hound on the heels of a hare, the unexpected outburst catching her off guard. Dyanah could not help but fear that the need in his dark eyes was merely a figment of her own tangled thoughts. "Or come with us and force him to do so! He would force a divide between all of us; make us choose whether we let these things get away with the others. Contract or not, how can you so willingly follow him? Why are you so quick to cast me away?" The final words were apart from the potency of the others, the pain within laid bare.

Dyanah felt the tracks of tears as they burned down her cheeks. That her dry eyes had any left to shed was a wonder in and of itself. She felt dizzy, her mouth seeking words that her mind could not supply it. She wanted to say yes, to fall into his arms, but a jagged wound stopped her like shattered glass against unguarded skin. Her words were fought through the salted trails,

'...when she is safe and sound in your arms... it is I who will be cast away.'

"I want you, not her. Why are so willing to ignore that Dyanah? Kirsten can never be you, she will only ever take and take and then move on to whoever can keep her satisfied." He said, reaching out with both arms to wrap around her, "But I did swear to save her, because she is the last family of my best friend. I can no more turn my back on him than I would you." 

The world seemed to spin around Dyanah as if caught in a storm's wind, her body shivering like a newly foaled filly as words that she never thought to hear were spoken. Aldegar's arms closed around her and the spinning stopped so suddenly she would have stumbled had he not been there. Her breath was short, nearly in time to her racing heart, as she reached up to lay a trembling hand against his cheek. Existence had narrowed down to only the two of them. Only the moment before her, as Dyanah rose up to brush a feather soft kiss upon Aldegar's lips, afraid to even breathe least she awake from a daydream into harsh reality.

For a heart wrenching second everything stopped, then Aldegar’s arms tightened around her and he drew her in for more than a simple, quick kiss. He tasted of the salt bite of sweat, the char of wood smoke, and something far more primal. It was as if she could not get close enough to him, that the fabric pressed between them was a wall that she wanted nothing more than to tear down. She felt light headed and flushed in a way that was at once newly exciting and frightening at the same time, unable to think straight; every inch of contact left a tingling on her skin that tugged at something inside.

With a reluctance of necessity; Dyanah broke away from the kiss to take a great lung full of the cool forest air. Her heart felt as if it might burst; the beats so fast and furious that they nearly drowned out her very thoughts. She licked her lips and could feel the rawness of where Aldegar's stubble had rubbed against them and was suddenly painfully aware of the others nearby. With a small sound of need in the back of her throat, Dyanah nuzzled gently into the hollow of where Aldegar’s thick neck met his chest. She could smell the musk of his skin under the coal scent of smoke that clung to his tunic and closed her eyes as she spoke,

'... what now?'

"We must go after the others, that man be damned." Aldegar said with a sigh. His voice was a low vibration against her cheek and Dyanah could feel his pulse beating a rhythm that echoed her own and slowly opened her eyes to the world again. The touch of uncertainly in his next words pulled at the strings to her heart. "Will you be with us when we go?"

'To be away from your arms a moment would be too long,' 

Dyanah spoke the words into his chest, letting the walls to her heart crumble around them both, 

'But even if we were to run the horses to death, we would not catch them before the fall of night, my love. We need supplies and Nysard's wounds will see him to the grave if they are not tended by hands more skilled than mine or Keira's. If the Hunter speaks the truth as to the heading of the vile fiends, then the town is in fact the fastest route. Let us stop chasing them and start fighting them! There must be a detachment of the king's army there... honourable men like you. They will aid us in putting torch to the darkness, it is their oath. Please, Aldegar... where you go, I will always be by your side, but I _beg _you... if not for our families then for the life of Nysard.'

"Fine." The word came after a long pause as Aldegar held her close, "I will not drag Nysard on, only to cause his death for it when we save the others. But I go with you, not that bastard." Aldegar continued, inclining his head towards where the Hunter rested. "He took us here for us to watch the innocent die. He can rot with the ones who we chase at the end of this."

Her fingers kneaded the tight muscles in his back on reflex to his anger, a gentle hand on the flank of an agitated wolf, and Dyanah leaned back far enough to look up into his eyes, 

'... and I with you. I'm sorry I never said anything before, Aldegar. I... you seemed happy and as long as you were happy I could not ruin that.' 

"Let’s not dwell on it." Aldegar response was abrupt, the farmhand seemed content to avoid the topic for the moment, “We should go."

His grip around her did not fade as he turned towards the others and Dyanah could feel the defiance within him supporting her own newly forged conviction as she mirrored his spirit. They would stand together, like a lifebound pair of wolves facing a swath of baying hounds, despite the darkness that sought to drag them all down.

Yet even then she was ill prepared for the venom of Kai, the young man’s tone bitter and cutting. Yet the words served to only underscore why they needed to thing beyond the moment. _They were all hungry and tired, wounded in spirit and body, and without proper gear to travel a single day much less track down creatures that nightmares are made of! _

‘If we continue to bicker amongst ourselves then we will get nowhere! Together we are stronger than we ever will be apart,’

She gave the others a sharp glare as she pressed against Aldegar’s side in bonded strength before turning towards him with a quick kiss in parting before pulling away, her words a husky breath against his cheek,

‘Go, my wolf, do what you must to keep him from running into the jaws of those daemons! I will see to Nysard and ensure he is able to travel, the sooner we are to those whom bear the king’s true grace the better!’

With that Dyanah moved away from Aldegar’s bulk, her fingers lingering as long as reach allowed upon his own. She felt a growing ember inside her heart, a warmth that filled the void within and cast out the darkness with its golden flames. She quickly made her way to the slumped form of Nysard, his face was clammy with a sheen of sweat and the muscles around his mouth twitched as if wrought in pain. Dyanah frowned, casting about the area for a moment before finding a water skin and a scrap of cloth. She knelt by the young man, dousing the cloth in the cool water and dabbing his forehead carefully,

‘Nysard, wake up we are going soon. We need to get you to the Healer, please wake up….’


----------



## deathbringer

(ooc this was checked with reavan)

They bickered, fate twisting and writhing as one left the group then another returned to the fold. She stood apart from the others her horse unaffected nuzzled her pocket and she stroked its nose gently running her fingers through its mane.

Kissing its nose she murmered sweet sentiments into its ears running her fingers over its saddled back and its eyes blinked slowly at her. Large brown eyes, beautiful.

Still they bickered and she blocked the angry voices out, allowed them wash over her in a tide of pointless emotion. It buffeted her and washed around her, found her an icy void, a stone within the stream. Dynah knelt by Nyrsard, shaking him gently even as the others battled on.

Nysard, wake up we are going soon. We need to get you to the Healer, please wake up….’

She wanted to scream, to rage and howl. She was a healer, in the name of the mother she was a healer. She had healed wounds before, fought disease and death from the time she could walk. Years after years dismissed by a poxy brawny beast cutter.

She felt energy building again, in the very palms of her hands, the slightest tingling as emotion ran rife through her body and she swayed ever so slightly as a long white cord of light streamed into her hand. She moved forward like an alcholic towards a bucket, purposeful and desperate she tore towards Nyrsard.

A slight gasp as a second and third line attatched to her left hand, a 4th 5th and six binding around her right. Her very fingers trembled as she felt power and energy surging within them, bursting around the turmoil of her emotion and she rested her hands upon Nyrsards chest

A second slight exhalation and her eyes fixed upon Dynah, eyes that were wide and wild as power began to ripple up her spine
"We should redress his wounds." 
A spasm wracked her leg yet she fought on her hands calm and steady upon Nyrsards chest
Her voice however quivered
"Who knows how long we shall be on the road"

Now she turned her attention to Nyrsard as the power searched for an outlet, swelled an buffeted against the edges of her fingers. The tips seered with pain as she pressed the light into the wounds, forcing them to fill the bleeding ooze with new life and she felt the cells reproduce, split and divide again and again. Wounds closed, the skin knitting over the great groves in his chest. 

A tremble wracked her whole body and she fought the sudden nausea that swelled within her. Her eyes were filled with anguish as she fought tokeep her body still an she blinked slowly fingers stumbling as she removed the first of the dressings that littered his torso.

Fresh skin sealed the wound though it remained pink and raw. She smiled weakly as she looked into the eyes of the beastmaster

"It seems he is stronger than we both fought miss dynah. He already heals"

Triumph burned within her, only to be buffeted back by another swelling wave of nausea. 

She turned away to get fresh dressings, her legs wobbly yet her back straight her head held high once more.


----------



## komanko

OOC: Sorry for the long wait. 

The howls continued, turning ever stronger and louder, he sprinted through the dark forest getting deeper and deeper into it, his legs and hands moved with unison, each working with the other which resulted in him sprinting in speeds which were unknown to normal human beings. Wind swept across his black fur cooling his adrenaline filled body, his yellow eyes gleamed with excitement as he got closer and closer to the howl’s origin. 

He felt different when running like that, like something primal awakened inside him, yet it was not bestial, it was simply the other half of his nature which never manifested itself. He could feel the dirt sticking to his claws every time they touched the ground yet it did not bother him, he felt connected with his surroundings and nothing bothered him except that continues howl which called to him.

Finally after about a ten minute sprint Nysard found himself on top of a large boulder in the edge of a clearing, he was not tired at all, he was barely warmed up. Looking down from the fairly large boulder he saw his brothers, five werewolves all standing in half a circle, they cornered a shady figure, snarling and snapping at it but not attacking it. The figure was kept in shadows and Nysard could not see what it was, yet it was obvious that his brothers were not happy to see it, he could feel their anger, and it nearly seeped through him as well. Scouring the other werewolves the looked pretty much like him, furry, ferocious and highly lethal, some of them had black fur while others had grey and white fur, but none of them stood out from the others, the same claws, the same eyes. 

Nysard jumped down from the rock and landed behind the shady figure, he sniffed, only one thing emitted such a stench, and it was death. This immediately made him snarl at the figure even before scouring it; no living figure should emit such foul stench. Looking at the character in front of him his eyes were quickly attracted to the fact that its skin was extremely pale, so pale in fact that it resembled a dead or freezing person, widening his view Nysard saw that the figure was in fact a man, yet he was not normal, red blood shot eyes decorated his face, along with a nasty scar across his cheek. The peculiar character had shoulder length dark brown hair which looked smooth and well groomed.

He sniffed again, the smells slowly added up to the whole picture which he somehow missed, yet something stood out. Curiously looking around he saw one of his brothers signaling him to come closer and Nysard complied. As he slowly made his way towards the werewolf he saw him point to the left of them, there it was, the jewel of his quest and his only goal, the black coach, it laid there, smashed and wrecked, the vile creature which pulled it onward was dead, the windows of the coach were broken, from the outside it seemed, right near the coach was another body, yet its face was facing the ground thus Nysard could not see what it was. He moved closer to the body and pushed it with his bulky muscular head, easily rolling it face up, it was as he expected, and the creature was similar to the person which the werewolves cornered. 

It felt so surreal for him and he was unsure what to make out of this, his mind was not thinking straight and it took him sometime to process the fact that what lay in front of him was the corpse of a vampire, truly dead this time. Ignoring the vampiress’s face he looked at her body which was partially missing, one leg and half an arm were missing, black blood still pouring out of the fresh wound, tendons and veins laying in the air with nothing attached to them. Yet before he could examine the body furthermore the smell that took him away from the cornered vampire hit his nostrils again, it was familiar yet so different. 

Alarmed, Nysard looked around; finally putting his hand on what the smell reminded him. Not far from them he saw her, his sister, in front of him, mostly unharmed, she was certainly afraid of what was going around yet she seemed to have grown up, Kristen was no longer a mere child she has been through a lot in the few days that she spent with the vampire in their coach. Nysard smiled towards her, his face twitching into a grotesque expression which was far more scary then welcoming. Yet he could not stop himself from doing so. Looking a little aside he saw Kai’s sister Jenna, she was also unharmed like Kristen and they both laid there helplessly waiting for what would happen next. With them was a sixth werewolf, he stood tall behind them, clearly protecting them from possible harm. Nysard nodded to him and he nodded back, it was time now to deal with the kidnapper.

Turning back towards the shadowy figure he felt the anger building up inside of him, yet it was not the rage he felt when he fought the ghouls nor it was the anger that he felt when he failed his family by letting them die, it was something far more simple, it was the need for revenge, vengeance, he wanted simple vengeance on those who have caused him so much harm, and he was prepared to wreck it upon the last living kidnapper. Slowly and menacingly he made his way towards the figure, he walked on two, every step covering huge distance, his hands at his sides, his claws ready to unleash punishment. The closer he got to the vampire the greater the urge for revenge grew inside of him, he then stopped about a meter away from the creature of the night, he knelt on all four and closed the gap between them, his eyes were set on the eyes of the downed vampire, his teeth bearing out at the vampire, his yellow eyes sparkling with the need for vengeance, he snarled at the vampire which simply sat their awaiting his doom.

Standing back up Nysard looked t the pathetic vampire which now lay on the ground, “*Vengeance is mine*!” Nysard’s voice boomed out of his throat with a low bass filled growl. With those simple words said Nysard grabbed the vampire by his neck, slowly chocking the life out of him. The vampire was now completely floating in the air as Nysard held him there, his eyes narrowed as he looked at the vampire and with one single and fluid motion Nysard’s jaws were closed on the vampires neck, tearing through flesh and muscles, crushing bones and leaving the vampire no way to breath. He then pulled his head back ripping out most of the vampire’s neck; he then threw the vampire away with ease. He did not care anymore of that being or what the werewolves will do to it, he knew that he should have brought more pain on the creature yet he was uncapable of it, no matter how much he wanted to.

He turned towards Kristen and Jenna, slowly walking towards them yet something hit him, in his mind he heard words, those words did not belong to this reality and Nysard tried shaking them away, yet they kept coming back, “*Wake up…*” , the two words rang inside his head ever more fiercely, yet he had to reach Kristen and Jenna, he had to at least hold Kristen’s hand for a moment, yet every step became harder to make, like the weight of a thousand worlds laid upon his shoulders, yet he continued struggling, “*Please wake up…*” Those words rang again, knocking him off his feat, pulling him away, the forest slowly left behind, Kristen again out of reach, and his mind was sucked back… Back to the terrible reality which he now faced.

“*Aaagh!*” He yelled in pain, suddenly his eyes opened, widening with surprise and pain as he felt someone touching his battle wounds, it was more than unpleasant. Quickly moving his head around he saw Dyanah kneeling by his side and Kiera standing above him holding a cloth bandage. His previous bandage lying on the ground near him, dried blood covering most of it. He looked down to his chest, amazingly his wound was already healing, this was not natural at all and he suspected that some sort of magic or something else was involved. Yet it did not matter, he was healing and that was the most important part, the sleep freshened him up a little and he felt better than before although the sleep was short. But one thing did not seem to leave his mind, the dream he just had, not only it was the second time he had a dream of that type but this time it also felt so real… An interesting thing, yet he knew better then asking the hunter about it.

Dyanah and Keira both noticed that he awoke and Kiera after getting a new bandage moved towards him and wrapped it around his healing wound. He felt a burning sensation every time the cloth touched the exposed yet clean flesh, when she finished Nysard nodded and thanked her, she looked sick and tired, and not in a natural way. Nysard asked her what happened but she just mumbled some words which he could not comprehend, not sure if he simply did not hear them or if Kiera did not say anything that made sense. Nysard’s face showed his confusion as he slowly and painfully stood up, all his muscles were being stretched and the pain from his chest hitting him hard. He stuttered for a moment while standing up but then he pulled himself together and pushed himself completely on his feet. 

Turning to the next person who was the closest to him by distance, he moved towards Dyanah and asked, “*Why are everyone standing, where are we going, and what is going on here?*” He bombarded her with questions not taking a single breath while speaking; it all looked weird and confusing. Having nothing else to do but wait, he leaned his back on the closest tree he could find and awaited an answer yet something caught his eye, counting the number of group members not only that he saw two (counting blackguard also) new members but for some reason Kai was not around them. He then added to his previous set of question, "*And where in Sigmar's name is Kai?!*"


----------



## revan4559

Kai: After leaving the forest trail and entering onto the main path you turn towards the damned village once more, digging the spurs into the flanks of your horse you make it set off at full speed in an attempt to make good time before nightfall as you don't want to be caught on the open road at night especially when there is still a roving group of beastmen around. Along the way you have time to think about how your going to accomplish your seemingly impossible task of rescuing the others, you do not know which way Sylvannia is, your only clue in the direction of the Black Coach is its trail of death but during the day it almost completely disappears which mean it will be hard to pick up its trail again. As you continue to ride along the road you go over the top of the hill and down towards the still burning village but decide to stick to the outskirts of the village so that you don't get it any fights that could of been avoided but as you travel around the sides of the village you can still smell blood and burning flesh which makes you want to gag. After a few more moments of making your way around the village you hear shouting behind you(or hooves, which ever Darkreever did) coming closer, turning to have a quick look you can see it is Aldegar.

Nysard: After waking up and bombarding Keira and Dyanah with questions about what it going on you can see Aldegar get on his horse and leave the group, you guess that he is going to find Kai which is swiftly confirmed by Dyanah(or Kiera). Now that Kai has disappeared you want to get up and go after your friends but try as you might the wound across your chest is still painful thus making it very hard to go from your lying down position to sitting, then to standing. What also does confuse is the fact that there are now two new members of the group, one of them appears just to be the standard man from Nordland while the other has skin even darker then Dyanah's, is completely bald and wears strange insect jewelery. You don't know if you should trust even of these but you guess they are some of the sanes ones from the village wanting to come along and get revenege for what the vampires did to their town. Slowly making your way over to your horse you need to make the decision of whether you will go after Kai and Aldegar or stay with the others, but it is very likely that Keira and Dyanah will not let you leave the group as you are still pretty badly wounded out of the entire group.

Dyanah: As soon as Nysard wakes up he starts to bombard you and keira with questions but before you answer him you look around and notice that Aldegar has gone after kai. Looking back at Nysard you decide to tell him about why everyone is standing, where they are headed and that Kai has decided to leave the group and head off on his own after the vampires by taking a route different from what the rest of the group is taking. You also notice that Nysard's wound has already started to heal and oddly very quickly, wondering why you cast your mind back to the events before the battle and remember that the Hunter gave Nysard a strange potion like he had given you, so you place the un-natural healing of the wound down to the potion Nysard drank earlier. For now you notice that the hunter is still sat on the log and appears to be contemplating something before standing up and walking over to his horse. After answering Nysards questions you decide to head to your mule and makes sure you have everything packed away from your journey to Salezmund, and that when you are on the move again you will try your best to try and get some answers out of the hunter, like why he looks the way he does, if he is really a hunter, why he didn't attack the man who attacked you straight away and other things(your choice on the questions).

Aldegar: At the urging of Dyanah you swiftly move to your horse and mount the saddle, kicking the sputs into the flanks of the horse you set off in the direction that Kai went in the hopes that you are able to catch him and stop him from getting to far ahead so you do not lose the group in the forest. You notice that your moments of hesitation on what to do have given Kai quite a large head start as it appears he has been making his horse go as fast as it can, so you do the same. Following the hoof trails that Kai's horse has left you try to formulate a plan on how exactly you are going to bring him back to the group heading to Salezmund, luckily you have a good general idea of where Salezmund is so should you not be able to find the group then you can meet them at Salezmund(your choice in how to stop/convince Kai). After five minutes of riding along the trail and over the top of the hill you can see Kai and his horse at the bottom, heading around the outskirts of the still burning village to try and find the trail that the black coach left. Now you need to somehow get his attention to slow him down so you can catch up. Do you shout down to him and maybe draw attention to yourself from the village or ride down after him as quick as you can?

Keira: Walking over to get the fresh dressings you feel very ill and you have no idea why, once you get to your horse and remove the fresh dressings from the bag you notice that Nysard has already gotten to his feet and moved to his horse presumably to go after Kai and Aldegar but even with his already healing would it could prove to be Nysard's undoing as any heavy activity such as riding for to long or even fighting could open up the wound again and without you or dyanah there will be no-one to clean and dress it again, so you decice that you will have to stop Nysard from going after Kai and Aldegar and get him to come with you and the rest of the group to Salezmund where there are proper temples to Shaylla where he can be treated by priest's and priestess's whose skills surpass yours in knowledge and experience, but until you get to Salezmund Nysard is in your care so you can not let him go riding off to most likely meet his death. You also notice that the hutners wound has already been dealt with by Dyanah and you feel a slight hint of jealousy towards her for getting so close to the near fairy tale like appearance of the hunter.

Horus: The hunter simply nods at what you say before rturning his attention back to the rest of the group as the one called Kai leaves, shortly followed by the one called Aldegar, leaving you with the two woman, the injured man, the hunter and someone else from the village that you grew up in. Wondering what to do while you wait for the rest of the group to get ready to leave you decide it might be a good idea to try and makes some friends for the journey so that should there be a fight then someone may be looking out for you. You decide to go over and talk to the two woman and the injured man, or you could always talk to the man who followed you and the hunter from the village which you have seen sometimes working inside of the Tavern when you went there with your father. But you then remember that you and the one from your village do not have any horses and therefor may not be able to keep up with the rest of the group, maybe you should try to get back into the village and steal some but that would be very dangerous, so you get the idea to ask the Hunter what exactly the group is going to do about the lack of horses.

Cruz: After following the man in red and the dark skin coloured man to safety you find yourself in a clearing within the forest which currently has some other young adults in, all of them looking beaten and battle weary especially the man on the ground with bandages wrapped around his chest, another thing you notice is that all of them have horses meaning that if you decide to go with this group to where the hunter said, Salezmund the capital of Nordland, your going to need to think of a way to be able to keep up and not get left behind incase there are wild wolves, bears or even worse beastmen around. As you watch you notice that two of the men decide to leave one obviously annoyed with the group and the other going after him to try and make him come back, as you stand there watching you try to think of a way to be able to keep up with this group and decide it might be a good idea to try and hitch a ride with one of the others that have horses, though your not entirely sure on which one to ask as none of them no you and at the very least aren't going to trust you so easily.

Everyone(Except Aldegar and Kai): After being bandaged up by Dyanah, Hienrick the hunter walks over to his horse and puts on a spare shirt which he pulls out of one of his bags shortly followed by his many weapons and then his large red coat and hat. He then gets up onto his mounts saddle and looks at all of you before looking at the sky. "I suggest you all get ready to leave, i want to make some progess towards Salezmund before nightfall and be atleast three or four hours away before the beastmen that ran from your village" He motions to Dyanah, Keira, Nysard, "Pick up that there has been a battle and come to finish off who ever is left at that village, ill give you some time to yourselves but ill be out on the main path waiting for you so try not to take to long." With that the hunter lightly taps the flanks of his horse and sets off down the forest trail back to the main path to wait for you all. You can either go after him straight away or you can make your you have everything you need before heading off after him.


----------



## darkreever

_ ‘Go, my wolf, do what you must to keep him from running into the jaws of those daemons! I will see to Nysard and ensure he is able to travel, the sooner we are to those whom bear the king’s true grace the better!’_ Dyanah said to him in the wake of Kai’s words. _“Aye, all or none at all; I will be back with him soon.”_ He said in response before turning away and running to his horse. Drawing himself into the saddle, Aldegar kicks off in the direction that Kai charged in. Sigmar alone knows if he would be able to catch the man quickly, and how he would get Kai to come back, but one thing at a time. Despite his mounts protesting, Aldegar kicks its sides and makes the steed go faster, pushing it as hard as he can.

It was not to long before Aldegar came upon a clearing, overlooking the still burning village below. Near the outskirts, Kai and his horse could be seen; he had caught up with the man. With a grunt, Aldegar pushed his horse onward and down. Sounds could still be heard from within the village, crying and screaming and worse, but Aldegar tried to pay them no heed as he came closer to Kai. _“Halt their Kai!”_ He called out, not thinking about who else might hear his words, or possibly not caring. _"You go the wrong way, its time we went back to the others."_


----------



## BlackGuard

Everything was happening so fast. He could scarcely remember it all, the sudden arrival of the visitors, whom he came to believe were vampires had ruined his life. The tavern was a bloody mess, the walls covered in blood and bodies laying about as if frozen in the moment of death. His dagger was also covered in blood, as were parts of his face and his hands. He'd done what he could to remove the blood, wiping it on his shirt or trousers but to no avail. It simply would not be removed.

He'd followed a group of strangers into the outskirts of his beleagured town, through the woods they travelled. He'd nearly lost sight of them twice, and at least once was sure he was being led to a trap. Maybe the vampires lurked in the shadows of the trees, waiting to pounce upon any unsuspecting fool attempting to flee the horrors of their village. His eyes constantly scanned the surrondings, every limb was suspect, every russle of bushes or trees was a potential trap, scrutinized in the extreme. 

Finally the clearing came into view for him, very suddenly and almost catching him off-guard. Around stood numerous people, he gauged their age by instinct alone and assumed they were all roughly his own. They were arguing and debating upon which routes to take, and apparently some within the group had grown angry at the others. There was already dissention and strife in this group ... disunity was not good for him.

He thrived within groups mainly upon the basis that he leeched from them like no human being could. His intentions were rarely for the good of everyone, but ultimately if he deemed the group vital to his survival ... then his intentions were to save the group. At the present the situtation couldn't get any worse for him. There was no turning back to his village now, the fear in his gut and the terror in his heart filled up any lingering doubt. If the vampires struck once, they could strike again. If this happened he probably wouldn't be nearly as lucky.

He needed this group, the trick was convincing them they needed him. He stepped forward, hoping perhaps him being a new face would automatically make him a point of interest to everyone,

'Hail ... I am Cruz Holte ... what the hell just happened?' he asked, his voice naturally exhausted but the tinge of sadness was of his own making.

He knew the answers before they would pour in -- for they would all be the same. Vampires had come, ransacked his village and turned it into a living hell. He cursed the foul creatures and hoped they would meet just as bitter ends as those he once leeched from. 

No, it was not sadness he felt, but terror -- he needed to find assistance. All present maintained a horse of their own, and he'd not thought to grab one upon his flee into the outskirts. Once the useless answers were given, 'I see ... damn creatures! I do not know what your goals are, nor do I really care. I have nothing left for me here ... not now. I wish to join you, perhaps I can find a better life beyond this forsaken place ... I will, unfortunately, need some assistance ...'

He allowed his words to trail off as he spoke to anyone who would listen as his eyes shifted and glanced, heavily, at the horses assembled. His silent request was very clear.


----------



## Euphrati

With an abrupt lurch and muffled cry, Nysard came awake as Keira peeled back the blood stiff bandages. The Priestess seemed to be on the verge of becoming ill; her already pale skin taking on a rather clammy sheen and her delicately boned hands showing the faintest trembles as she spoke before rising unsteadily to her feet. Dyanah cast a hesitant glance at the retreating girl’s stiff back. She felt a sudden tug of sorrow and understanding for the young woman, a tie of sisterhood that the men in the group could never comprehend.

_The world outside your gilded cage is not a gentle place is it, little dove?_

Dyanah turned her attention back to the woodcutter as he bombarded her with half-lucid questions, her words catching in the back of her throat as she took in the raw, pink flesh that now covered the young man’s wounds. For a long breath she simply stared at him in disbelief before the memory of the bitter potions that the Hunter had given both her and Nysard uncoiled within her mind. _That had to be the explanation._
Dyanah shook herself out of the daze before answering,

‘It is not safe here, Nysard,’

Despite her efforts, Dyanah couldn’t keep the unease out of her voice,

‘…I’m not sure if there is anywhere truly safe anymore. The Hunter says he knows where the coach is headed, but there is no chance that we could catch it before nightfall. So, instead of chasing shadows, we are going to Salezmund. The crown has to be alerted of the danger and there is a garrison of the King’s army there with vampire hunters. We also need supplies before hunger and idiocy sees us all dead.’

Her amber eyes glanced in the direction Aldegar had gone after Kai,

‘Kai was being unreasonable and ran off like a mooncalf... so Aldegar has gone to knock some sense into him. We need to stay together now more than ever if we are to save our families. See if you can mount without aid while I see to Guinevere.’

Dyanah turned away from the woodcutter and quickly made her way over to where Guinevere stood, the mule’s grey ears flicked to and fro as if beset by a swarm of biting flies and her soft muzzle flared with each agitated breath. Dyanah gave a quick once over to her tack, tugging firmly on the girth before hooking her foot into one of the stirrups and swinging up into the saddle. 

She had barely settled on Guinevere’s back before the mule gave a sharp snort and an unfamiliar voice cut across the clearing. Dyanah clutched the reins firmly, wheeling Guinevere so that the mule’s bulk was in between the other horses and this sudden newcomer. Wariness and distrust coiled within her stomach, 

‘Our horses are going to be taxed as it is and we cannot afford the hindrance that riding double would cause, not to mention the burden of another mouth to feed. Unless you plan on finding your own mount and seeing to its and your needs, I must demand you to be off,’

She could feel Guinevere’s muscles twitch and tense under her thighs as the mule echoed her rider’s agitation. _Just let him try and reach for her reins, he will find himself dodging wickedly sharp hooves and missing a finger or two for his troubles!_

Dyanah shot the man a suspicious glare behind a veil of wayward curls,

‘We have problems enough of our own without adding yours to the pot, _stranger_…’

Without turning her eyes from the man, Dyanah spoke to the others in the group from her village,

‘We should be on our way. Nysard, do you think you can ride?’

She paused for a breath before giving a glance to the priestess, her low voice tinted with concern,

‘Keira… are you ok? I can lead your palfrey if you need. I’m… I’m sorry for earlier.’


----------



## Angel of Blood

Kai rode his horse at a steady pace to get out of the forest trail, not quite willing to risk his horse on the uneven terrain. Shortly though he found the main path that headed back towards the village. He then urged his horse on as fast as it would go, it didn't let him down either, having been resting in the glade for quite some time. 

He crested over the hill and once again saw the damned village. It was still burning, even more so than before, yet he could still hear the distinct sounds of screaming, battle and the dying. It was both amazing and horrifying that people were still alive in the chaos that raged within the village. The village itself was definetly not the way, but he could see that it would not be difficult to continue around the outskirts of the village. If he rode with as little noise as possible he shouldn't attract any unwanted attention and even if he did, he should be more than able to outrun it.

He set back off at a full gallop, keeping a constant watch incase any of the crazed villagers had strayed this far out from the village. As he did he pondered the events that had just transpired. Perhaps he was being a little reckless to charge off, but he knew he was right. Heinrcik wasn't tustworthy to begin with and he certainly wasn't helping himself gain any trust. Then there was Aldegar. The man was becoming even more dangerous with every passing moment, angrier, more blood thirst, arrogant and abusive, yet it seemed as if the others were oblivious to it. Then there was his sudden romance with Dyanah, instantly changing his decision to leave after a moment of intamacy. No. He had to leave the group, it was becoming untrustworthy and hypocritical.

On that thought Kai began to think of just how he would follow the coach. Its passage was fairly easy to follow, all he had to do was keeping following the outskirts of the village until he found a path with dead animal and plant life bracketing it. But at night it would not be either safe or easy to follow. As he was thinking this though he heard a cry from behind. 

He slowed his horse down, though not completely stopping and turning in his saddle looked behind him. Aldegar was charging down the hill towards him, desperatly trying to catch up. For a moment Kai thought he might have returned to his sesnses, but those hopes were quickly dashed when he heard him yell out "You go the wrong way, its time we went back to the others." Anger and aprehension flooded through Kai, the fool was yelling at the top of his voice, did he somehow not realise the chaos was still reigning free in the village. As Aldegar caught up Kai hissed to him "Quiet you idiot! Or do you want us to become the playthings of those villagers or worse still the ghouls!"

He took a few calming breathes before continuing "So you've come to reign me in have you? Forget it, i don't wish to be party with any of you save for perhaps Kiera and Nysard, but he is too gravely injured and the priestess has clearly made her choice. And you think that i would return with you of all people? You've become a hypocrit and sycophant to Dyanah, one moment you were the imploring us to leave with you, yet a moment later you decide to stay because of you new 'beloved'" He sneered as he said the last word, over emphasising it for good measure. "The hunter cannot be trusted and is dangerous, although the more time that passes the more dangerous and untrustworthy you yourself are becoming it would seem" 

He let his words hang, allowing the dim witted man to take them in "I will continue, either come with me or run back to Dyanah and Heinrick, your decision, i only give you the choice as you seem completely unable to stick with one decision for long"


----------



## komanko

No one answered his question for a moment, while he awaited his answer he saw Aldegar mounting his horse and in a glimpse of an eye he was gone, off to somewhere unknown to Nysard at the moment. Looking around he saw the two new faces again, he apparently, was not imagining, two new people joined them, probably survivors from the damned village. Looking at them closely he saw that one of them had a dark skin, even darker then Dyanah’s, he was completely bald, and he wore peculiar jewelry. The other one was rather far away, at the other end of the clearing, so it was hard to make out his features yet he seemed to be the typical Nordland man. The two new arrivals were problematic, they had barely any food without the need to support two more mouths, and nor did they have mounts so it meant that they will need to share them with someone if they come along. Nonetheless Nysard knew that he will try and share a ride with at least one of them, he knew their pain even if not in the same way, and he knew how defenseless and confused he felt when they left their village. He sighed, he will have to help one of them or he will feel bad and guilty somewhat…

His pondering was cut out when he heard Dyanah tell him that it was not safe around here, which was, undeniably obvious, of course it was not safe, they just ran away from a mad infested village. Turning his attention to her he waited until she spoke again, Nysard note the unease in her voice, something clearly troubled her more than the new company that just arrived and more than the mad village. “*…I’m not sure if there is anywhere truly safe anymore. The Hunter says he knows where the coach is headed, but there is no chance that we could catch it before nightfall. So, instead of chasing shadows, we are going to Salezmund. The crown has to be alerted of the danger and there is a garrison of the King’s army there with vampire hunters. We also need supplies before hunger and idiocy sees us all dead*.” She paused for a moment, taking a breath, yet Nysard did notice something weird, as he looked at her, he saw that her gaze was following the riding away Aldegar, that was weird, as Nysard did remember that both of them did not like each other very much so the sudden case of caring seemed weird to him. Although what Dyanah said made sense Nysard began feeling angry, stopping to supply and alert the authorities, it was an imbecilic move, while they go and rest their families are still in danger which grows every day they spend time with the kidnappoing vampires. A sense of despair engulfed him as he again remembered his failure, how could he let the vampires carry away his sister like that, he failed in protecting her and while he was heading to the capital a place where Kristen always wanted to go, she was held by vile creatures of the night. Shame and guilt crept to his face as he thought about his sister. Yet deep inside he knew that there was no other option, they could not continue chasing the coach like that…

Looking at Dyanah he waited until she refocused and began talking, “*‘Kai was being unreasonable and ran off like a mooncalf... so Aldegar has gone to knock some sense into him. We need to stay together now more than ever if we are to save our families. See if you can mount without aid while I see to Guinevere.*” That seemed weird, it’s unlikely that Kai simply ran off with no reason, he was not the emotional type, or at least he did not look like one. What seemed even weirder is that Dyanah actually opted to support Aldegar’s attitude of using her own words, “knocking some sense into him”. It was unlike Dyanah to opt towards violence and it seemed weird especially when she agreed with Aldegar’s questionable methods… At least it seemed that way, it was possible that Nysard completely misunderstood her yet he did not question her he simply nodded and said, “*Thank you for tending to my wounds. I will try to get on my horse then, go tend to Guinevere*.” He said smilingly. 

Before Nysard managed to move he heard a new voice, one of the strangers spoke, he introduced himself as Cruz Holte, and he was clearly clueless to what just happened in the village. It was now clearly visible that he came after them looking for help and Nysard hoped that the others will agree to help him. Looking around he saw only Kiera and Dyanah around so it came up to them three to make a decision and Dyanah seemed reluctant of letting the newcomers join the group. “*Our horses are going to be taxed as it is and we cannot afford the hindrance that riding double would cause, not to mention the burden of another mouth to feed. Unless you plan on finding your own mount and seeing to its and your needs, I must demand you to be off*” Dyanah said, making her thought about the newcomers crystal clear, looking at the stranger she added “*We have problems enough of our own without adding yours to the pot, stranger…*” She then turned to Nysard and asked him about his ability to ride to which he just replied with a nod, he hoped that he could ride yet he did not try to stand up yet.

Looking around Nysard spotted his Black horse just a few meters away, he was feasting on the grass which was spread around the clearing; his black mane was moved around by the wind. Nysard smiled as he looked at the creature, it seemed so peaceful and clam, the events that it witnessed did not seem to affect him, the sense of clam which the horse emitted partially passed towards Nysard. He then decided to try and stand up, foolishly trusting his strength and ability to sustain punishment, but unsurprisingly they failed him. As he pulled himself to a sitting position his face twitched in pain which he never experienced before and he clenched his teeth strongly to hide as much of it as possible, trying not to draw the attention of his friends from their business. Every time his chest moved a bit he felt the wound burning with unreasonable pain yet nonetheless he could not be the one who will slow the group down so he silently suffered. After about five minutes of struggling he managed o raise himself to his feet the wound aching and burning in pain. The only positive thing was that he now was clearly awake from his short sleep, the pain easily woke him up from the light sleep he had earlier.

There was an issue he had to deal with before mounting his horse, they had to decide what to do with the newcomers, deep inside he knew that no matter how those two were unknown to him he still had to help them. Nysard made his way slowly towards Dyanah, which seemed to be the least reluctant about letting the newcomers join, arriving near her mule he put a hand on its head and petted it, the beast did not seem to anger nor did it seem unfriendly so Nysard left his hand right where he put it. He then whispered to Dyanah, “*We can’t just leave them here, even if they don’t have supplies and horses, firstly look at them, they are acting exactly like we acted when we left out village yesterday (I think), they are shocked confused and looking for help, need I remind you how you eagerly looked for the help of Hienrick the hunter? Also they will surely seek revenge on the vampires who caused them so much pain, thus they will help us save our families, my sister, kai’s sister and your father, or did you give up on that task?*” He let his words sink, hopefully making Dyanah see the sense in those words. He waited a bit and then spoke again, “*I can ride with one of them if its needed as I will surely need help in riding as I feel the wound’s pain constantly and it will make it harder for me to ride, also I simply can’t leave them here, I will better walk the way to Salezmund then leaving them here, and if it will come to it I will walk and they will ride on my horse.*”

While he was speaking he did not notice the hunter who was preparing to leave, he only noticed him ones he began to talk saying that they needed to begin moving on and that he wants to make progress towards the city before nightfall. Nysard ignored his words for now, he had to convince Kiera and Dyanah to agree and take the strangers with them. He simply had to.


----------



## deathbringer

Her footsteps were unstead, each delicate placement of her foot marred by the slightests tremor in her standing leg, a sheen of sweat glistened across her forehead, rolled down her back like a waterfall.

At her horse she rested, placing both hands upon the mounts broad back she buried her face in its main feeling the great muscles of its neck bunch as it turned, muzzle nuzzling in against her shoulder, a great long tongue hot and and irritating against her neck. Comforting though, a sign of support and companionship, the only friend she had amongst this desolate group.

They all knew eachother from nights upon the town, the trickle of ail down there throats within the inns and taverns a bond of comradery she could never match.

She took the horses great long head in her hands and kissed its nose, her own against the broad midriff of its great long face, the closeness a balm to her trembling limbs.

"Come dearest we have far to ride today, so much more for us both to see."

A snort of derision imerged from the great nostrils and she let out a low throaty chuckle, as her hands moved back to the saddlebags, one hand twisting in the reigns as she rumaged for fresh bandages.

She lead her mount back to the pair, the hunter dissapearing, Kai and Aldegar with them, yet two had joined there number and Dynah looked down upon them from the lofty height of her mount as she called scorn upon there purpose. Her hair wild, her eyes tired she led from the front, dedication to her purpose unflinching.

What was Kiera's purpose?

She had no purpose.

She bore a sword upon her hip, yet she knew not how to use it, nor if she could bear its weight within her hands.

Nay she could not use it. Ulric's weapons of war were a knife to the mothers heart. Quickly she unbuttoned it as Nyrsard plead with Dynah for the strangers cause.
Yet before she could open her mouth , low words tinted with concern hit her ears, the low lilt of a womans tongue defining the speaker more than any accent or inflection

Keira… are you ok? I can lead your palfrey if you need. I’m… I’m sorry for earlier.’ 

Her eyes met Dynah's her hand smothing her own wayward hair, returning it to blonde rivers to spine.

"There is naught to apologise for, the fault is as much mine as any"

The weary smile flashed again, white teeth gleaming in the dying light

If Nyrsard will give the stranger a horse, i shall give the other a place upon mine. I am light to say the least"

She stroked her horses mane a small smile lighting her face as it nuzzled her once more, only to be replaced with weariness as her legs gave a tremor and she almost toppled to her knees


"I should not need help riding, yet a little rest would not go amiss. I would not give to be left" her eyes flittered back in the direction of the village, a small catch in her throat as the image of the ghoul, pushing towards her, her knife buried in its shoulder, his movements slow and lumbering

"in a place of such madness. Is it not natural to cling to a sodden beam that floats when a ship sinks. Let them cling Dynah, you may not like or trust them but i am sure they too have much to mourn."

Slinging a foot over her mount she pulled herself upon its back and looked down upon the strangers that stood uncertain and hesitant below her

"The heavier of you should ride with me. Beware "
she patted the horses neck, fingers gently twining in her mane.

"She tugs a little to the left"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Horus's head was swimming, everything had happened so fast and now they were already getting ready to leave, it was ridiculous. He had no horse, but as far as he was concerned he had everything that he needed to survive out on his own till he got to the next city, but where was he going to find a mount? He could go back into the town but that would be suicide if no one went with him, but he had to get a horse somehow.

The others were busy talking to themselves when a new stranger made his way into the clearing, Horus recognized him, he used to work in the tavern that he had frequented yet he could not remember his name. He approached the young man and held his hand out, *"Greetings, my name is Horus, my mother and I ran the mystic shop in town. I remember seeing you in the Tavern, what is your name?"* As he spoke with the newcomer the others were readying themselves to leave, two of them offering to give he and the newcomer rides. 

He looked over at the woman who looked like a priestess, *"I am good at riding, my father taught me how before he left, I will ride with you."* as he neared the horse he smiled at her,* "Greetings, I am Horus, as you can tell my lineage does not come wholly from these parts."*


----------



## revan4559

Kai: After giving Aldegar the choice of what he will do you continue to follow the road now at a more steady pace after not wanting to push your horse to hard like Aldegar has clearly been doing which would most likely end up causing the horse injury or eventually death so you decide to give him some advice about how to look after his mount better as he won't be able to get a new one for atleast several days assuming his rations last that long. As you continue down the path with Aldegar in tow you start to think on what you are going to do about your own supplies, water is easily found most of the time by searching in the forest for an hour or two but then there is the danger of wolves, bears and possibly beastmen attacking you. As for food you won't be able to hunt anything or forage because of the black coaches passage so you will have to make do with what you can and hope that the next village you find is untouched by their madness so you can try and trade something for some more supplies to see you through until the next village, and possibly either get a new horse or a map so you can see roughly where you are going. You also think that even though you don't really know how to use your sword that you may try and get in some practice against something along the way to get you used to its weight and how to properly block and counter as so far you have been relying on pure luck and instict which is good but you know that luck won't always save you and that some experience will.

Nysard: The man called Cruz comes over to you as the dark skinned man goes over to talk to Keira to ride with her. Looking at the man infront of you you decide to introduce yourself before allowing him up onto your horse as he is the one who will be riding with you. Looking around at the group you notice the hunter has left and gone down the forest path to the main track to head back towards where your village used to be. You wonder is Aldegar will be able to convince Kai to come back to the group or if he will stay wth Kai in order to keep him safe and fight along side him, you then realize that is Kai and Aldegar do not come back then it will be the last time you will see your best friends every again as you do not know what will happen to them on their way to what ever place the Vampires are heading to but all you can do is pray to Sigmar and the other gods to watch over them in hope that they return to either the group safely or keep them safe so that one day you may see your friends again. After allowing Cruz to get on your horse behind you, you wonder if you should get to know the two latest additions of the group as it is likely in the near future that you will all fight together and possibly die together so it would be best to know that while Kai and Aldegar are away that someone has your back.

Dyanah: You heard Keira tell you that she is fine and that it isnt all your fault and that is partly her own aswell which makes you lighten up to Keira aswell. You then here the priestess and Nysard tell the newcomers that they will share their mounts with them, letting them do what they want you decide to get on the back of your mule and head off after the hunter to wait for the others. As you ride down the forest path for a few minutes you can see the main trail infront of you and the large black form of Mortis, the hunters horse with Hienrick himself sat in his saddle without his hat on staring at the sky and looking from side to side, apparently talking to himself as you get closer you hear what he is saying "...Well by the looks of it we will be in for some rain by sunset, so we better make good time and find some shelter." Hienrick then pats his mount on the side of the beck before incliding his head to look at you. "Hello Miss Dyanah, you are the first of the group to decide and come and join me on this path, i thought i was going to die of old age before you all decided to finally come down the trail." Hienrick then smiles at you slightly before returning his steel blue gaze to the sky and frowns slightly before talking to you again. "So Miss Dyanah, what do you think of the situation that you and your friends are currently in? Chasing after vampires to save the ones you love. If the beastmen weren't apart of it then this could be a fairy tale but it that would require having a hero. What do you think?" Hienrick then turns to face you again and stares at you with his steel blue eyes which are slightly unnerving yet make your heart quicken its pace.

Aldegar: As you finally catch up with Kai and having heard you call out to him he quickly replies by scolding you and telling you to be quiet unless you want more crazed men and ghouls to come after you, even though you agree that you should of been quieter that was no way for Kai to reply to you. As you tell him that he is going the wrong way and that you should return with him to the group he starts to tell you that he will not return to the group as he doesn't trust the Hunter which you can agreee with yet again but then quickly moves onto telling he doesn't trust you anymore, along with that your a Hypocrit and sycophant along with that you only changed your mind suddenly because of your new 'beloved'. Everything that Kai says makes it clear that he is hurt by your actions and that he doesn't wish to travel with you anymore, which is going to make your job of getting him back to the group all the more harder. You could try and talk some sense into him about how limited his supplies are and that he doesn't know where exactly he is going, but if he does not listen to you you can always attempt to change his mind by forcing him to come with you but that may cause problems in the future. However you do think of a third and fourth option: The third is that you ask him to wait and return to the group and get them to come with you and kai, or the fourth which is to leave the group and hope that the others will be safe while you travel with Kai to make sure he is fine.

Keira: As you tell both the new comers that one of them can ride with you the man with the darker coloured skin and strange looking pendants moves towards you and introduces himself as Horus and that he will be the one to ride with you. Allowing him to get on the horse behind you, you deside to look around and see that Dyanah has gone off onto the forest path to go meet up with the hunter which you should do shortly and that the other stranger has mounted Nysard's horse and is sat just behind him. With all of the group save Aldegar and Kai gathered and ready to leave you decide to set off after Dyanah and the hunter not wishing to be left behind as the hunter can lead you to Nordlands Capital of Salzemund where one of the elector counts sits upon the throne. While riding towards the main forest path you decide to ask the man behind you called Horus more about himself and the strange pendants that he wears along with the strange symbols. As a priestess of Shaylla you can tell that none of those symbols are on the Empire and possible could be from the mythical lands of the far south where you remember the older priestess telling tales of that the lands beyong a place called Tilea are home to legions of undead that are said to obey their undead kings and queens. To you such a place used to be a story but after hearing about and meeting vampires you start to think that it is true about the lands of the far south.

Horus: After introducing yourself to the man who you used to see working in the Tavern you walk over to the woman who looks like a priestess and introduce yourself, after introducing yourself she allows you to get onto the horse behind her. While sitting just behind the priestess you wonder what exactly you are going to do as you want to get revenege on the vampires for causing the death of your mother yet you have no idea how to combat such a creature that seems like it should be in bed times stories and tavern myths. Maybe you should ask the group if that have any idea of how they are going to combat the creatures of the night along with asking about the strange man in red clothing who appeared from nowhere and saved you before disappearing off and slaying many of the crazed villagers. While you continue thinking you wonder on what you will do with your life should you manage to get revenge. Would you remain with this group where they go? or would you decide that you want to go and seek out the homeland of your mother and learn more about the place in which see grew up along with the mysteries that supposedly surround the land in which she comes from and maybe even adventure into the dreaded land of the dead that your mother told you about: Khemri.

Cruz: The darker colour skinned man introduces himself as Horus and tells you that he used to work in the village and that he had seen you in the tavern several times before and asks you what your name is. After replying you hear the wounded man say you can ride with him and you move over to the horse before getting up onto it and looking around. Well now you don't have to work all the way but you would rather of prefered to ride with one of the women. As you sit there thinking and let the man infront of you decide where to take you, you wonder what you will do once you get to the capital. Will you simply up and leave the group in exchange for the safety of the city, which in turn poses problems as you will have very little money and there isnt a gaurentee that you will be able to find a job and somewhere to live and if you get in real trouble you may end up having to join the army of Nordland but doing that would mean you would be sent into battle which is something you really wish to avoid as much as you can. You then decide to think on what if you stay with the group, you will be chasing those cursed vampires half way across the empire and could potentially putting your life on the line for nothing. Well what ever happens you need to think on what you are going to do and find the easiest way to stay alive.


----------



## darkreever

_"Quiet you idiot! Or do you want us to become the playthings of those villagers or worse still the ghouls!"_ Kai hissed at him, but Aldegar paid the warning little mind. He did not want to alert anything of their presence, but Kai coming so close was what created the risk and any action Aldegar took would have to force his friend to listen or at least pay some attention. _"So you've come to reign me in have you? Forget it, i don't wish to be party with any of you save for perhaps Kiera and Nysard, but he is too gravely injured and the priestess has clearly made her choice. And you think that i would return with you of all people? You've become a hypocrit and sycophant to Dyanah, one moment you were the imploring us to leave with you, yet a moment later you decide to stay because of you new 'beloved'"_ Kai said with a sneer on his lips, forcing Aldegar to pour every ounce of restraint into his limbs rather than strike Kai.

_"The hunter cannot be trusted and is dangerous, although the more time that passes the more dangerous and untrustworthy you yourself are becoming it would seem. I will continue, either come with me or run back to Dyanah and Heinrick, your decision, i only give you the choice as you seem completely unable to stick with one decision for long"_ Kai said after a moment, perhaps he had noticed the anger in Aldegar’s eyes or maybe he had just wanted his words to linger for a bit longer. Aldegar truly did not know, and cared even less. But rather than wait and continue his verbal abuse, Kai merely turned away and began to move onward. _“Bitch and then flee, that’s the plan?”_ Aldegar muttered to himself before kicking the flanks of his horse and catching up to Kai, this time pulling ahead and cutting the other horse off.

_“I don’t care what you or anyone else think of me or my choices. I’m many things Kai, a fool atop many others, but I am not dumb enough to remain blind forever when truth is smacked into me.”_ He said, trying to keep his voice level. He would never be as good with words as Dyanah or Nysard or that bastard hunter, for he was a simple farm-hand and a bit of a brawler at heart. _“Your right, that bastard can’t be trusted and we will need everyone to keep an eye on him. You running off to get yourself killed helps no one, not your sister, not Nysard, not no-one. And don’t claim that you don’t trust me, only to leave our friends in my care. That lie couldn’t even fool the dead.”_

Those last words returned the thoughts of his family to Aldegar’s thoughts, and before he knew it he had grabbed his axe and was holding it close to the head with the blade end reversed. _“And make no mistake Kai, your coming back with me. Either riding your horse and willingly, or across it like fresh crops from the field after I knock some sense into you. I made my promise to those you can trust that we would return so that we all could do what it is we set out to do. Don’t do it for me, do it for them, just like I am willing to face whatever I must to.”_ He said, and the dead-set look in the farmhands eyes were indication of the conviction he held behind his words.

_“I was a fool to think we could turn away from the others, leave them in that man’s care and that we all would be fine. It took someone greater than me to push some sense into my skull, do not make the same mistake I did for I will never be able to repeat that feat.”_


----------



## Angel of Blood

Kai turned his horse away and carried on riding down the road, the sound of his heart pouding in his ear. He felt a twinge of guilt for speaking to Aldegar like he just had, but at the same time it felt utterly refreshing to get it all of his chest, having kept those thoughts inside had felt like a great weight on his mind. He heard Aldegar mutter something from behind him and a moment later the farmhand had blocked his path with his own horse, intent on making sure Kai could not continue any further for now.

_“I don’t care what you or anyone else think of me or my choices. I’m many things Kai, a fool atop many others, but I am not dumb enough to remain blind forever when truth is smacked into me.”_ Aldegar levely said to him and Kai could see Aldegar was putting all his effort into staying calm. He was likely on a knife edge trying not to strike him, but despite himself Kai could not help but snort with a mixture of scorn and amusement as Aldegar decalred himself a fool, he wasn't wrong for once. _“Your right, that bastard can’t be trusted and we will need everyone to keep an eye on him. You running off to get yourself killed helps no one, not your sister, not Nysard, not no-one. And don’t claim that you don’t trust me, only to leave our friends in my care. That lie couldn’t even fool the dead.” _ 

As he spoke those last words Kai saw the flash in the farmhands eyes that he had been watchful for and a moment later Aldegar was reaching for his axe, as he did so Kai instantly reached for his own sword, though he did not draw it for now, instead withdrawing it slightly from the scabbard releasing part of the blade, ready to be fully unsheathed at a moments notice. Despite himself he was hesitating, Aldegars words about Nysard hitting home more than anything else, giving him pause in his actions for now. 

Aldegar continued, though now with a more threatening tone _“And make no mistake Kai, your coming back with me. Either riding your horse and willingly, or across it like fresh crops from the field after I knock some sense into you. I made my promise to those you can trust that we would return so that we all could do what it is we set out to do. Don’t do it for me, do it for them, just like I am willing to face whatever I must to. I was a fool to think we could turn away from the others, leave them in that man’s care and that we all would be fine. It took someone greater than me to push some sense into my skull, do not make the same mistake I did for I will never be able to repeat that feat.”_ 

Kai paused before replying, well aware that what he did in the next few moments could potentially lead to bloodshed with one of his oldest friends, however changed he may be. With a heavy sigh he slowly drew his sword fully from its scabbard, never breaking eye contact with Aldegar as he did so. _"There is a custom in some parts of the world Aldegar. Where a man makes a promise to another. And when he makes this promise, he sheds his own blood to seal the promise and show his conviction in his words."_ As he said this he slwoly drew his sword across the palm of his left hand. It was only a shallow cut, but it still stung like a bitch, Kai only winced a little as he did so though. He flicked his hand to the ground, a crimson splash of his blood spattered the dead earth around them. _"I will return with you now, but understand plainly, i only do this for Nysard and Kiera. But i swear on my blood. On this ground. If you or the Hunter needlessly endanger our lives again or continue down your dark path. Then i will stop you or die trying."_ 

With that said he tore a strip of cloth from his supplies and bandaged his hand. He turned his horse around and began back the way he had came. He paused again though and turned in his saddle to look at Aldegar again. _"But know this Aldegar, despite what you may think. I do *not* trust you...."_


----------



## Euphrati

_Fools!_

Dyanah turned Guinevere’s head away from the priestess and woodcutter as they burdened the group with two strangers. Her hands tightened on the reins and frustration coiled within her gut as Dyanah clucked sharply and trotted down the path the Hunter had taken. 

_Fools and imbeciles! We have barely even supplies for ourselves and they blindly offer assistance to these men? We know them not and owe them nothing!_

Her lip throbbed painfully with each beat of Guinevere’s hooves, it had begun to swell slightly and Dyanah ran her tongue tentatively across the wound. It was warm and jagged, tasting sharply of metal and the lingering trace of sweat from Aldegar’s skin. Apprehension and uncertainty joined the frustration churning her bowels. _How long had she secretly watched him, hoping for a moment of notice or the hint of a glance?_ Feeling her heart break in the darkest hours of the night when his eyes had rested upon another. A fear wrought confession and the strength of his arms around her.

_Had it been real or merely a fragment of dream tangled in the web of a nightmare?_

A voice interrupted her thoughts, the accented tones both disturbing and entrancing in the same instance, and Dyanah glanced up to see the Hunter astride his stallion. His face was turned to the sky, his raven-wing hair spilling out behind him like a shadow made substantial. His tone was light, nonchalant, and all the more unnerving for the indifference. Dyanah shifted uncomfortably as the steel blue eyes settled upon her again, irritation and disquiet tangling within her and disrupting any clarity of thought. Her throat was suddenly dry and the grubbiness of her appearance prickled keenly on her awareness as she fought to swallow.

Dyanah felt her cheeks flush but refused to allow something as trivial as this man’s piercing stare to break her will and met his gaze with defiant amber eyes,

‘Why do you mock me? Do you _truly _take such pleasure in my suffering?’


----------



## komanko

Kiera agreed, maybe she thought that Nysard was right maybe it was for some other reason but she agreed. That was good, this meant that now they could help the two new strangers, maybe even spare them the death from the night beasts which roamed around especially in places which smelled of death and decay.

On the other side of the table Dyanah did not seemed pleased at all, her cold hard logic seemed to make her immune to Nysard’s pleas as she simply turned her mule away from them and rode down the nearby path. Nysard was not pleased, he hoped that Dyanah will change her mind later on and that she will accept those new companions as part of the group.

Nysard looked at the dark skinned man who approached Kiera, she did not seem to have any doubts about her decisions not even after seeing the man’s weird skin color, she was brave in a way as Nysard doubted she ever saw someone like that. After all, she spent most of her time at the temple… Although when thinking about it neither did Nysard ever seen someone with a skin so dark it resembled moist dirt a little in its colour. 

The other stranger was approaching Nysard his skin was extremely pale, in a sickly fashion, it remained Nysard of a man who was freezing most of all… Nysard scoured the man, brown eyes matched with brown hair which was very long, much longer then Nysard’s hair which was pretty long by male standards.

Seeing the stranger approaching Nysard was not sure on how to react so he simply decided to introduce himself, “N*ysard R'lyeh, woodcutter, at your service.*” He said with a welcoming smile, “*I would have shaken your hand and helped you up if it did not involve me and a lot of pain*.” He continued jokingly, “*So, what are you waiting for, climb up, we need to get going*.” They really did have to get going, it was soon going to be dark and with the darkness always came to most hideous things and it’s better to get as far as possible from a place filled with corpses, it attracts scavengers, and they come in many sizes and types…

Nysard then suddenly realized that Aldegar might have followed Kai to that damned village. After all Nysard did not know where Kai went and did not look at Aldegar as he was going… As he thought of Aldegar he wondered if he would manage to bring Kai back to the group, he hoped that he would be successful as he did not want to see the group breaking like that. Sadly Nysard knew that if Kai would not agree to come back Aldegar would probably stay with him because as much as uncaring as he looked he head a warm place for his friends deep inside, Nysard knew that. 

Still…

It might be the last time that Nysard saw Aldegar… He hoped not… Nysard offered a quick prayer to Ulric the god of battle, he now only trusted him as he trusted his axe in combat, “*May Ulric guard you if we part ways my friends*…” He mumbled. He did not care if the stranger in his midst would hear that, he hoped that he will soon become part of this group as the others were.

Nysard put his hands on his hips, trying to stretch his back out, his wounds resisted, sending a wave of searing pain across his chest. Hissing in pain he clenched his fists. He suddenly realized that he was clenching something in his right hand and it was not a fist… Looking down he saw that it was a dagger… Kiera’s dagger, he completely forgot about it… 

Letting the stranger get up on the horse Nysard tapped it lightly with his legs and directed it towards Kiera, as he approached her he called out her name and said smilingly, “*I forgot to give you this gift*…” Pulling out the knife he handed it to her, “*Don’t throw it away like that next time, it might come useful in the long term*” he said with a smile and then squeezed against the horses ribs to encourage it to move forward in a trot, he guided it down the dirt path which Dyanah took earlier. “*So, what’s your story*?” He asked the stranger behind him. After asking that he realized that he still did not know his name, or did he simply forget it? He could not tell… “*By the way, did you introduce yourself; I think I might have missed your name if you did*.” He said and awaited the stranger’s answer.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Khemri. His mother had told him about it countless times when he was younger, even to this day before her death she had told him about the mysterious land of the dead, his mother's people kept it at a safe distance but that did not keep those of a more curious nature from venturing into that desert wasteland and never returning. What would he do after he got his revenge? It was not a question of whether or not it would happen, he had vowed it would, no matter what he had to do to achieve it.

*"How do you all suppose you are going to kill the vampires?"* he asked the priestess, *"I still do not know your name."* he smiled at her, his white teeth contrasting with his tan skin and golden eyes. His mother had always told him he was special, that his blood was strong on both sides, he had never really understood what she meant by this so he had always dismissed it but now that he was on his own and had to make his own way her words came back to him like a hurricane.

His father had been a great warrior, a sword for hire that had built up a sizable fortune until his disappearance, and his mother had told him that her blood lineage came from the ancient rulers of the desert that were now dead to the world. He still thought she had only told him that to make him feel better about being different than the other children but who knew? He was sure that he would find out soon enough if what she said was true. His mind came back to Khemri and he smiled in anticipation, that was where he would go after he got his revenge, he would travel the wastelands of Khemri and fight the dead and take their treasures for himself.

He would become a great power in the desert and unite his mother's broken people, if he really did have ancient royal blood in him then he knew that nothing would stop him from achieving his goal.


----------



## revan4559

Kai: After telling Aldegar that you no longer trust him you can see several emotions flash across his face and in his eyes as he tries to figure out what to do about what you have told him. As you let him you decide to bandage up your hand though while the cut was shallow you do feel quite abit of pain as you press the make-shift bandages to the cut and each time you flex your fingers you feel as if you have have stopped the cut from starting to seal over. Now that you have decided to go back to the group for Nysard's and Keira's sake you wonder on who exactly those other two people where who joined the group just before you left...You guess that they are two of those that have remained sane enough and are now after revenege against the vampires that did that to your village. Whatever you think of them it now means that you have two more people willing to maybe help you save your sister Jeanna.

Aldegar: After seeing your friend cut his hand with his sword and spill some on the ground you hear him talking about a custom in which two people swear by blood to uphold that oath. While for most of the oath you can agree to you then hear Kai then say that he will return to the group which makes you feel slightly overjoyed by then his next sentence cuts that away completely. Kai says that despite what you think about him trusting you, that you are completely wrong and that he doesn't trust you after what you have done. What do you think of what kai has now said to you about trust? Do you feel angry that one of your two best friends no longer trusts you, do you feel sad? what do you feel? Now that you have managed to get Kai to come back to the group you better turn back and hurry if you and Kai wish to meet up with the group again before they get too far ahead of you.

Nysard: After giving Keira her dagger back and hearing the name of the man now on your horse you turn your horse towards the path way and gently tap it on its flanks with the spurs the send it in that direction after moving the reins to make it face that way. Your horse slowly plods along at its own pace which you guess is down to the fact that now the weight it is carrying on its back as doubled but you enjoy the nice quiet of the forest as you slowly make your way down the path. It appears that the new comer called Cruz remains completely silent while you travel down the path towards where the Hunter and Dyanah have gone. While you slowlymake your way you start to think back on who exactly this hunter is why he was in your village. Maybe you should ask him when you find him again or perhaps ask Dyanah if she knows anything about him as she has spent the most time with him.

Dyanah: After saying both of your questions to the Hunter he turns his head away from you and slides off of his horse. Once he returns to look at you his handsom features now appear to have taken on a slightly darker and feral appearance as he strides over towards you. As he gets closer you can feel the muscles of your mount tighten and tense as if a predator was coming closer yet unless there is something in the tree's then it would just be the hunter un-nerving her. Hienrick then stops about one foot away from you and focusing his piercing gaze straight upon you, for some reason no matter how much you try you can not tear your gaze from his eyes as if he has placed some spell upon you. "I do not mock you woman, if you had seen the things i have seen and fought then you too would try to find the lighter side of the darker things in life." The hunter's lips twist into a snarl like sneer and for a moment you swear his canines are longer than they should be. "As for suffering...you know NOTHING! of suffering little girl! There are people within this world who have suffered far worse fates that what you, your friends and even your father are going through so do not dare spear to me about suffering. Is that understood!?" His tone and level of voice seem threatening yet for some reason you can't help but feel as if the hunter speaks with experience of maybe that he too has suffered....

Horus: When you ask the priestess about how exactly you and the rest of the group are going to kill the vampire's she answers that apparently the strange man wearing the large red coat knows alot about vampires and that he should know a way how to kill them. Your thoughts then turn to the strange man that had saved you in the village and you wonder why he was there but you guess that he was hunting the vampires aswell with this odd group of people who you assume are on some form of quest of revenege themselves. Shrugging the thoughts away about the vampires you wonder if the strange man has ever been to the desert land of Khemri, as though he has very pale skin he appears to be well travelled and may know what exactly lies within the lands of the dead and the neighbouring land of Araby.


----------



## darkreever

_"I will return with you now, but understand plainly, i only do this for Nysard and Kiera. But i swear on my blood. On this ground. If you or the Hunter needlessly endanger our lives again or continue down your dark path. Then i will stop you or die trying."_ Kai said, a small trickle of blood running down from the cut in his hand. For the most part the farmhand had no issue with the oath, but the next words did not sit well. Kai turned around to look at Aldegar again, hate filled those eyes. _"But know this Aldegar, despite what you may think. I do *not* trust you...."_

And that was enough; not liking Aldegar for the choice he had made, to be with Dyanah, that was fine. But everything he had done since the night had been for everyone but himself. His family, everyone who loved and damned near everyone in his life who mattered, they had all been killed by wild beast-creatures. Aldegar had defended his village, even after losing everyone; he had gone to help others when it was learned that the things had stolen them away. It had been the farmhand who had gone, alone and of his own accord, to the village before them when they could hear the screams of mothers and children being slaughtered, when he had gone to save people who he had no ties to. Aldegar had gone after Dyanah when she had run into danger.

_“Halt where you go Kai; why do you hate and distrust me so? After everything we have been through in these seasons, you, me, and Nysard. You know that both of you are like my brothers, but in the span of a single day I am nothing to you.”_ Aldegar said, holding his arms out and giving everything to not think of those times before. His parents, his sisters even, they had always treated Kai and Nysard as sons of their own; and now they were gone and every thought of them was like a knife to his side.

_“Everyone that loved me is dead, but still I helped kill those beasts. You still have someone left, Nysard still has someone left, and yet here I am at your side to save those people. That bastard wanted us to stand around and watch a village die, and Morr cast him away in death; instead of watching I tried to help, seeking out Dyanah when she put herself in harm’s way. So what is it I have done for you and Nysard to cast me aside and deem me a monster?”_ He finished, and just stood there waiting for Kai to answer him. Before they got back, he would have some sort of answer from Kai; no matter what it was. It was not as though he had much left to give anyone, and he would be damned if he threw what he did have left away to those who cared nothing for it.


----------



## Euphrati

The Hunter’s back stiffened as he broke eye contact, sliding from the intricately tooled saddle with a whisper of cloth on leather. When he turned back to her Dyanah could feel the muscles in Guinevere’s flanks tighten under her thighs, the mule’s long ears flicking back in distress as if she had caught the scent of a hunting wolf on the wind as Hienrick stalked across the short gap between them. Dyanah’s limbs felt leaden, pinned in place by the Hunter’s predatory gaze as surely as if bound by knotted cord.

His words were bitter and dagger-edged, pushed through a snarl that twisted his handsome features into something far more daemonic. Dyanah fought to keep her breathing even as her heart pounded in her ears and yet, for all the intensity of the Hunter’s gaze, there was something veiled deep in his steel-blue eyes that betrayed him and broke the hold he had over her. Her words were low, barely a whisper between racing heartbeats, as Dyanah tightened her grip on Guinevere’s reins in case the mule spooked at the Hunter’s anger. 

‘… who were they? Who cut you so deeply that they left this darkness in your soul that you hide from the world?’


----------



## komanko

The stranger looked at him and introduced himself as Cruz, he did not mention his last name though yet it was enough for Nysard. At least he will know how to refer to him now. He looked back towards Kiera and her companion and nodded towards the road which Dyanah took, after that Nysard tapped the horse lightly to make him walk in that direction.

The burden on the horse’s back was certainly felt, it moved slower and took its time yet it seemed to be managing the weight. The slow ride was good for Nysard; he rode yet barely felt any aching from his wounds it made him feel better and he enjoyed the nice weather that now followed although his thoughts constantly wondered back to the chaotic village they just escaped from. 

Nysard watched the road and its surroundings it seemed peaceful and calm. His comrade, the man called Cruz sat silently probably pondering on what he will do next as all his family was slaughtered in the village. Nysard knew that the man would prefer to be alone right now so he kept silent and did not address the man letting him grieve alone.

Nysard’s mind did not leave him in peace, the peaceful surroundings did not manage to calm him down completely and again thoughts about the origins of the Hunter came to his mind. None of them knew anything about him; he was a mysterious figure that for some reason decided to accompany them. Some might think of him as a guardian angel while others like Nysard still did not trust him, he acted weirdly and without explanations mostly, he was always short on words that Hunter, he did whatever he wanted with no real regard for any of them.

One thought lead to another and Nysard once again thought about the life he was now leaving behind and if it was all worth it. He could just turn away and ride back to the village, start a new life, maybe even find a wife… Yet deep inside he knew that it was impossible, the blood of his family screamed for vengeance and the vampires also had his sister captive. No, he will not be able to return and start a new life… His conscious would never be clean and these thoughts will always torment him.

From those thoughts Nysard began drifting towards thoughts about the hunter, there was one thing that bothered him about the hunter’s presence and it was how he always managed to come just in time… Why was he in the village in the first place, how did he stay so calm when this all happened… It seemed like he almost knew that this was going to happen yet he did not bother warning anyone. If that was the case the hunter will pay with his blood as Nysard’s families blood is on the hunter’s hands as well.

He had no answer for any of those thoughts, as for now he could simply ride along in silence and hope that the answers will come to him in time. 

OOC: Sorry about the post's length, didn't have much time nor much to write about


----------



## Angel of Blood

Kai rode on ahead of Aldegar for a moment. Looking down at his hand he saw that his makeshift bandage was far from adequate, hopefully Kiera would be able to fix it up a little better when they caught up with the rest of the group. His hand stung much more than he thought a shallow wound would cause. He flexed his fingers and instantly felt the clotting stop in his hand and the wound begin to start bleeding again. 'Should have used your arm you fool' he thought to himself.

Aldegar then called out to Kai and began ranting about their past friendship and of recent events. He demanded to know why Kai had cast his trust aside. Kai paused for a moment before looking slowly back at Aldegar. The farmhands arms were spread wide, his face set, awaiting Kais answer. 

Kai looked down and let out a sigh before looking back at Aldegar. "You seem to be consumed by an anger i have never seen in anyone before. It goes beyond the greif and need for vengance that the rest of us have. You seek confrontation wherever you go. Just look at yourself a moment ago, you came to me requesting i return with you, but it was an empty request, you went for your weapon before even listening to my answer. What kind of 'friend' does that?" He let the question hang for a moment. "You are unpredictable, which makes you a liability, something we can ill afford in these times. And what of Kristen? You so readily cast her aside in favour of Dyanah, someone you barely know! Have you not seen the way she looks at the hunter or how she follows him? She follows him in all he does, don't pretend you haven't noticed. Now enough of this, we need to catch up with the group."

Thinking about the group he now wondered who the two newcomers had been. Where had they come from? Were they from the damned village? If so he felt they would need watching aswell. How could anyone from that forsaken village be trusted....


----------



## revan4559

Kai: Riding back along the path towards your group you find that the village has gone quiet as it seems the last of the killing has finished and now either the victors are enjoying their slaughter and awaiting their reward, or the villagers won and are doing their best th come to terms with what has happened as they also try to rebuild what little they can. Spurring your horse into a canter you get away from the village as fast as you can, you look back to see that Aldegar is still following you and appears to be in thought. While returning your attention back to the new members of the group you start to wonder why exactly the hunter was in the village just before the attack of the beastmen and vampires started...you decide that when you get back to the group you will question him and get what answers you can from him, or perhaps in the time which you and Aldegar has been away from the group maybe Dyanah has learnt why the hunter was in the village and why he is seemingly helping you and your friends for free.

Aldegar: Kai explains why his has cast away your friendship just moments before setting off back up the hill and along the path back towards where the rest of the group was camping, kicking your horse into a canter to follow him you notice that Kai has gone silent and appears to want to be alone with his thoughts so you decide to do the same for now, deciding that maybe Nysard will be able to talk some sense into Kai when you return to the group. Following Kai you start to think on what he has said about Kristen, the Hunter and Dyanah. While thinking about Kristen you start to wonder if you truely love her and that if your talk with Dyanah about wanting to be with her means that your love for Kristen was false, as how can it be love if you are so eager to cas tit away for another? Your thoughts then turn to Dyanah and what Kai said about her following the Hunter in what ever he says and does without question, which makes you start to wonder why exactly she does so. She has already told you that it is because she has an oath to him but do you truly believe that?

OOC: AoB and Reever, feel free to post you have just caught up with the group if you wish.

Nysard: Your horse finally leaves the forest trail and emerges back onto the main path just a few feet away from Dyanah and the Hunter who appear to have just finished their conversation as the hunter was dismounted and now wheels away from her before mounting his horse again and kick it into a walk forward away from the group apparently just letting you all decide if you want to start following him now or wait a little while longer to see if Kai and Aldegar return. Maybe you should ask Dyanah what she and the hunter were talking about before you arrived as it seems to have placed the mysterioys hunter in a bad mood, though if you talk to her it is up to you. While deciding what to do you are joined by Keira and the man named Horus a few moments later as they emerge from the tree's behind you so now most of your group has gathered do you set off after the hunter or remain where you are waiting for Kai and Aldegar to catch up?

Dyanah: The hunters face remains in his snarl like sneer as he seemingly answers your question. "You know nothing about darkness either Child so if you know what is best for you then i suggest you drop this subject all together." With that the hunter turns in a swirl of crimson and mutters some curses in a harsh sounding language which you can not make out before he makes his way over to his mount and returns his hat to his head, casting the long shadow over his face which seems to be so dark not even direct sunlight can pierce it. Pulling himself up onto his horse the hunter Hienrick then kicks his heels into his steeds flanks before it sets off at a fast walk away from the village and back down the path. If you decide to follow him and press your question and ask more then that is your choice but you are finally joined by the other four of the rag-tag group. While looking from them back to the hunter you start to realize that someof the questions he answered earlier about himself just raise more questions which require answers. Like what happened in his home land of Sylvanian which made him so cold? Why and how does he know so much about vampires and the other forces of darkness? To you this man is truly a mystery.


----------



## komanko

The horse slowly continued trotting along the forest’s dirt road until the massive density of trees began to lessen. Soon after that most of the trees vanished completely and the horse came out of the forest and back to the main road which they followed earlier.

He heard various harsh sounding words in a language that he could not make out before seeing Dyanah and the Hunter just a few feet away from him. When he arrived the Hunter was in the process of leaving. Nysard got closer and by the time he was nearby Dyanah the Hunter already rode away probably letting them decide if they wanted to follow him or sit back and wait for Aldegar and Kai to come.

To Nysard the answer was plain and simple, they had to move forward as Kai and Aldegar will have no problem reaching them because of the extra weight they are carrying now.

His horse slowly approached Guinevere, Dyanah’s mule. As he did that the mule’s ears flickered, Nysard heard the nostrils flare but once the hunter was far away Guinevere seemed to calm down a bit. She noticed Nysard’s horse and began moving aside slowly but she stopped when she realized that it was not a stranger.

Nysard watched as Hienrick rode away, he was not much of a companion, more like a guide which doesn’t want to guide the group that hired him. Nysard shrugged he couldn’t decide if they should trust the hunter he had that always mysterious shroud around him which no one except maybe Dyanah could not penetrate.

Seeing that Dyanah’s mule was not going to run away Nysard closed in. He laid a hand on Dyanah’s shoulder. She seemed to him a little pale maybe scared he couldn’t decide but when he got closer he saw that she was actually angry. He was not sure on how to handle this. 

“*Are you alright? You seem a little pale*.” He said with a warm and friendly voice. His face twisted in pain when his horse moved and stepped into a small hole in the road, it was not a large hole but it made Nysard lose a bit of his balance and put more pressure on his chest and his wound. He cursed. 

“*Do you know what the deal with our fellow is? He doesn’t seem to me like the sharing type. Did he tell you anything interesting about himself*?” Nysard asked while raising an eyebrow. “*You seem to have pissed him off.*” He said and laughed wholeheartedly. 

Nysard looked back for a moment and saw the forms of Kiera and Horus exiting the forest path; soon they caught up with them. “*So, what are we doing now? Should we wait for Kai and Aldegar*?” He asked seriously, although he made up his mind it was not only for him to decide. “*I think that we shouldn’t if you ask me. If Kai will decide to return than he and Aldegar will quickly catch us as they don’t carry extra weight.*” He said and laughed.

He looked at everyone, he surely was not a leader but they had to make some order in what was going on and the last thing that he wanted to happen was for the group to break up even more.


----------



## Euphrati

_How_ *dare* _you. You know nothing of my life or what I have faced you… you *gilded, blue-blooded, popinjay* of a prince-ling! What do you truly know of the reality of common men? I would lay bet that you have never slept beneath the stars because you had no home to call your own. A lean year of crops and an early onset of winter means little to one who has never blistered his hand at the plow! No, *Sire Hienrick*, you are the one who knows nothing!_

The bruises on her jaw and neck throbbed hearth bright as Dyanah clenched her teeth in seething anger at the Hunter’s denigrating tones. It was all she could do to hold her tongue as he dismissed her, stalking away with foul words in his wake to where his destrier towered like a living shadow, only to spur the warhorse into the waning dusk of the forest road without another glance her way. The clop of hooves from behind her heralded the arrival of the others with Nysard in the lead. The woodcutter eased his horse along side of where Guinevere stood; she could see the apprehension etched clearly in his face from the corner of her eye even as he spoke.

‘*I do not want to know*… We are only chattel to him, a moment’s distraction and nothing more. He cares little for what has befallen us and I suspect he knows far more than he would be willing to speak to us common folk.’

Dyanah sighed and passed the reins to one hand, reaching up to place the other over where Nysard’s lay upon her shoulder and squeezed his calloused fingers gently.

‘I promised Aldegar I would keep watch over your wellbeing so I would rather wait, Nysard. A moments’ time will not change much in the end. No more running off alone, let us all travel and overcome this together from this moment on.’


----------



## Angel of Blood

They rode past the village again and Kai was struck by how eerily quiet it had become. The screams and shouts had stopped, which likely meant all the sane villagers were now dead, or worse. The thought left Kai feeling cold, that so many people could so willingly cast aside their sanity or humanity. He started murmering a small prayer to Sigmar for those that had been so senselessly murdered by their own, he then kicked into the flanks of his horse to get away from the village faster, hoping to never lay eyes on it again.

Riding back through the forests his thoughts once again came back to the question he was starting to become obsessive over. Who was Hienrick and why had he been in their village before the attack. He refused to believe it had been co-incidence, and if the hunter had known the vampire and beastmen were coming then why wouldn't he have warned them. He would get his answers soon enough...

_"I promised Aldegar I would keep watch over your wellbeing so I would rather wait, Nysard. A moments’ time will not change much in the end. No more running off alone, let us all travel and overcome this together from this moment on."_ Dyanah said to Nysard.

"Theres no need to wait any longer" A voice said from behind them. Kai rode into sight and came alongside. He reached out and placed a hand on Nysards shoulder. "Its good to see you awake my friend" Noticing the hunter racing ahead of the group, he asked "So, have you found out anything more of our supposed helper?"


----------



## darkreever

_‘And what of Kristen? You so readily cast her aside in favour of Dyanah, someone you barely know!’_ The words hung about in the air like a sign before a tavern or blacksmith. She had always wanted everything of him, but offered little back in return, while Dyanah had made it clear that she was not the same. Of that, Aldegar was certain; but just because one cared for him more than the other, could he truly let Kirsten go so quickly? Perhaps, but that would be a road the farmhand has to cross once Kirsten is safe from these things. Now was not the time, for Kirsten could not give voice to anything, and would he ever truly be able to live with himself if he just tossed her away? Would he, in turn, be no better than her?

_“Only time will tell.”_ Aldegar muttered to himself before nudging his horse to follow after Kai, who had not bothered to wait for him. As he caught up with the man who may have been his friend, and now was no more than another traveler who might sooner end him than fight by his side, Aldegar thought to speak with him more but something about the air around Kai called for silence. So silence was what he tried for, and the effort was anything but easy. There had always been something to do before all this, something to take do or someone to speak with, or someone to try and be with. Now though, all he had was a silent Kai as company. 

After a number of minutes, Aldegar finally broke the silence between the two of them. _“I do not know how you came to see me as you do Kai, and if you would sooner stab me in the back and leave me behind, but when we return to the others you, Nysard, and I must speak of things between us and how we will go on.”_


Finally, they exited through the tree’s and were back amongst the others, some sporting several others with them as well. _“There’s no need to wait any longer.”_ Kai said in response to something said that Aldegar had not heard, as lost in thought as he was. Kai immediately turned his attention to Nysard, now awake and astride his horse, while the farmhand did the same with Dyanah. _“Are we ready to be gone of this place?”_ He asked her before looking at the two new people and wondering how they would be coming with them,


----------



## revan4559

OOC Note: Upon request im moving this forward abit so we are near out first goal but not quite there. Also as its an Everyone update it means that Deathbringer, Black Apostle and BlackGuard can post if they still wish to continue.

Everyone: It has been three days since you left your village after the attack of the beastmen and followed the strange hunter named Hienrick towards Nordlands capital city of Salzemund. Within those three days there have been arguements between you all about what food you have left and trying to get the hunter to talk but he has remained completely silent after his talk with Dyanah three days earlier and now seems content to just ride his mount towards Salzemund. However while you travel towards the capital you all think on those family members that have been taken from you because of the events of the Vampires that traveled through your village and those that were killed by the beastmen which still brings up questions about what exactly the man named Hienrick was doing in your village in the first place and no matter how much you try to get him to talk he doesn't answer any of your questions. What each of you have found strange(or may not have noticed) is that usually this time of the year the wolves of the forest are strangely absent as in recent years they are usually known to attack lightly guarded caravans traveling between towns and villages yet you have not run into any since you departed your village three days ago.

Now it is the end of the third day of travelling and the sun is slowly starting to set as Mannslieb and Morrslieb start to rise in the sky to usher in the night and cold, the group has stopped just off the side of the road near a small lake and has started to make camp. The hunter named Hienrick is stood staring at the twilight sky silently though every so often he mutters something to himself before shaking his head, you are currently putting up your tent while the fire in the middle of your camp cooks what little left of the food you have got inside of a pot that the hunter let you use about an hour ago and now your remaining meat and any vegatables that you were able to find have been but up and are now slowly turning into a rather delicious smelling stew as each of you thought that now you are only roughtly a day away from Salzemund you can always pick up more supplies there. After fixing up your tent you look to your mounts to make sure they have been fed and allowed to drink from the lake several meters from your camp before returning to the fire to watch the stew. If any of your decide to try and talk to the hunter again then what do you ask him? If you remain around the fire do you talk to the others about what the first thing you should do when you get to Salzemund is? What are you going to use to barter for supplies and each of you barely has any money on you and you dare not ask the Hunter to borrow some if he has any. Do you simply remain silent and contemplate why the gods have decided to punish you like this? or do you simply try to make the best of your situation and wait for the food to stew to finish cooking.


----------



## Euphrati

The words had barely left her lips when a voice called out in answer from behind and Dyanah released Nysard’s hand as she turned in the saddle to cast a glance over her shoulder. It was only a moment later that Kai eased his mount in beside the woodcutter, clearly relieved to see Nysard awake and in the saddle again, yet it was the husky tones of Aldegar that held Dyanah’s attention as the farmhand reined his horse in alongside Guinevere’s flank.

As the farmhand’s eyes passed from her face to the two strangers that had been forced upon the group Dyanah felt an unfamiliar and unexpected awkwardness suddenly wrap itself around her. The doors to her heart had been flung wide; the secret she had so carefully kept within cast out into the harsh light of reality leaving the rawness of hesitation and uncertainty in its wake.

_How long had it been since she had first felt a stirring of care for the rough-shod farmhand?_

-

_Ulrik’s spear, I hurt like I’ve been used as a doormat by every shire this side of the fiefdom!_ Dyanah paused to rub at her eyes, belatedly noting just how grubby the hand holding the torn scrap of cloth was even in the waning light of the lantern she had propped up nearby on an overturned milking pail. Dyanah sighed, carefully picking her way around the heaving mass of the cow’s bulk to where her bags lay and fished out a jar of salve. The heifer gave a muted, mournful low as she strained again and Dyanah cursed under her breath for the hundredth time this candlemark.

The cow was heavy into labour, but the twin calves she carried were turned against their mother’s efforts and despite everything Dyanah had tried had so far stubbornly refused to budge a handspan. It had nearly been three seasons since Mervak had passed, and Dyanah found herself missing the gruff old man even more in the dark hours of a night that seemed unwilling to end. To say it had been difficult on the young woman trying to walk in the shadow of the burly Vet’s work was an understatement in the least and it seemed to Dyanah that every beast in a fortnight’s ride had chosen Mervak’s passing to become ill.

_If it was only so simple as that._ Dyanah groaned as she dropped to knees bruised by long hours on the cobble stones of multiple barn floors and began applying the slippery salve to her arms while eyeing the straining heifer with a tired expression of contempt recalling the disdain worn openly upon the faces of many of the local farmers. While old Mervak had been alive she had been simply a helper to the aging Vet in their minds, but now things were different. *Now they had to rely upon a woman, a mere Girl in their eyes and an outlander at that, to tend the needs of their beasts!* Such a divergence was met with frowns and cold indifference at best, Dyanah had simply done what was needed and left under the untrusting gazes. A scant few of the farmers had begun to accept her as the old Vet’s replacement after seeing the young woman work herself nearly to exhaustion to save their beasts, though the road ahead of her was still a hard one as half of them would not even acknowledge her beyond ‘_girl’_.

It was nearly two hours beyond sunset that Dyanah sunk down upon the cold floor beside her packs with a weary smile, casting a glance over her shoulder to where the cow lay nuzzling the pair of buck-skin coloured calves at her side with bovine care. Dyanah grimaced as she flexed her right hand, the arm bruised from where she had fought against the heifer’s strength to bring the first calf’s head and shoulders in line with the mother’s pelvis, but in the end, coupled with a final heave from the cow, the first of the two calves had finally come into the world into Dyanah’s waiting arms.

A low noise at the stall door made her look up, too tired to care much about the blood stains that plastered much of her tunic and sweat-damp curls that clung to her cheeks where they had escaped the like-wise stained scarf she had attempted unsuccessfully to confine them with. In the doorway stood a young man not but a year older than Dyanah herself; the farmer’s oldest son Aldegar, his skin ruddy from long hours in the fields and sable hair tousled from what looked like a quick plunge under the well-pump. In one strong hand sloshed a half-filled bucket of cool, clean water and the other balanced a napkin-wrapped parcel whose enticing aroma served as a queue for Dyanah’s stomach to launch a surprise attack upon her backbone in reminder that she had not eaten anything all day since the mouthful of cold porridge she had forced down before false dawn had even coloured the sky.

He had deposited the bucket into her hands with a soft smile and a nod before hooking a nearby stool with a booted foot to drag it over and sit while she had relished in the cool water before attacking the parcel with a gusto that brought a surprised expression to the farmhand’s face. They had made small talk between Dyanah’s mouthfuls of venison pie and, when he had finally stood up to leave; she found her eyes trailing along the young man’s sun-browned features with a perplexing stirring in the pit of her stomach that had nothing to do with the pie she had just bolted like a half-starved wolf.

-

Dyanah swallowed hard and shook off the memory, pausing as she realized that she had started to reach out to take Aldegar’s hand but he had not returned the gesture. There was a shadow of hurt in the farmhand’s eyes, something that had not been there when he had left in pursuit of the wayward Kai, and the urge to give what little support she had to Aldegar was a burning coal within Dyanah’s gut. She gave a nod and, with a sigh, gestured with her chin towards the two new members of the group,

‘The two strangers over there say they are from the village, the Hunter brought them with him and the fools wouldn’t listen when I said we didn’t have enough food for ourselves much less more mouths that we don’t rightfully know. Let us be away from here and on to Salezmund before anything else befalls us!’

Dyanah dropped her voice, her amber eyes closing for a moment before she met Aldegar’s gaze again with affection and loneliness etched in equal measure within their depths, 

‘Don’t give up hope, Aldegar. I believe in you.’

-

They had ridden until the night closed in on the group before making camp again. Fatigue tugged at Dyanah's thoughts as she moved to untack Guinevere, propping up the saddle against a nearby tree before moving to do the same to Aldegar's mount, shooing the farmhand away towards the small fire built by the Hunter.

'I will need to take a look at that shoulder in a bit, but go my Wolf... get something to eat first. I'll see to the beasts.'


----------



## darkreever

For the briefest of moments, Dyanah was lost in a thought of some kind. What was she thinking of; some tale to spin him or maybe a memory? Whatever it was, or rather had been, she came back from it with what looked like a shudder. Maybe the days events and the loss of her father had finally gotten to Dyanah? Maybe she was rethinking of what had happened between them? These things raced through Aldegar’s own mind, and he did not notice her reaching out to him.

_ ‘The two strangers over there say they are from the village, the Hunter brought them with him and the fools wouldn’t listen when I said we didn’t have enough food for ourselves much less more mouths that we don’t rightfully know. Let us be away from here and on to Salezmund before anything else befalls us!’_ She said to him, and Aldegar could not keep himself from rolling his eyes. Of course the bastard had brought the two; for all any of them knew these newcomers were nothing more than followers of him. And if that was truly the case, then the hunter had made it all the harder to keep an eye on his actions, as well as stop him if the need be.

_ ‘Don’t give up hope, Aldegar. I believe in you.’_ She suddenly said, and the farmhand was caught off guard. For a moment, the thought of the bastard hunter increasing his strength over the group had given him some doubt of things but had it been that obvious? He tried to keep himself looking strong no matter what, but had she been able to see through? And if not, then for a moment had Dyanah believed him unable to do what needed to be done if the hunter did need to be stopped?

_“And the others?”_ He murmured, half to Dyanah and half to himself. _“Kai thinks me some sort of monster, how or why I do not know. And Nysard claimed me a coward of all things!”_ This he hissed the words through a clenched jaw. All he had done so far was for someone else, and now his greatest friends were tossing him away. Is that where Kirsten had gotten it from? Were all of Nysard’s blood like that, and they had simply kept it hidden?

---

They had ridden until the night closed in on the group before making camp again. Since they had started moving off, Aldegar kept to the back of the group, if only to keep an eye on these newcomers. With a look that might have been able to kill, he had kept them from asking him to help them along. They could either find a ride of their own, walk, or fatigue someone else’s horse. Finally though, they had been forced to come to a halt, when darkness took over and it became more a danger to continue onward. As he dismounted his steed, Dyanah was there and pushing him away from the mount, towards the fire made by the hunter in the direction of Kai and Nysard. Nysard had not said much to him, and Kai nothing more since he had gotten him to come back; but that would have to change, the three of them would come to an understanding of sorts. And if that was to be the end of, then by journey’s end that would be the end of things.

_ 'I will need to take a look at that shoulder in a bit, but go my Wolf... get something to eat first. I'll see to the beasts.'_ Dyanah called after him, and in the wake of her words he just stood there, considering turning back to her and going to those he had called friend another time. In the end, he continued onward; deciding to do what he needed to do, and not give in to his wants. He had come this far not for himself after all, now was not the time to start. With a grunt, the farmhand dropped to the ground in front of the fire, fixing both Kai and Nysard with stairs before turning his gaze to the flames. _“We three need to talk, to come to an accord of what is to happen between us. I am no coward, and will not trust men I consider brothers, the last family I have left in this world, who will end up stabbing me in the back.”_ This he said while glaring at Nysard. “And if I am to be cast aside like some monster, than I would have us all speak plainly and know why, once and for all.” This he aimed at Kai.

Aldegar had never been much of one for a talker, he was a short tempered brawler plain and simple. He had been this way all his life, part of it beaten into him by his pa. At times he had started the fights, and other times simply joined in to help the very men sitting across from him. But now one questioned his courage and the other acted like the farmhands actions were completely unlike him. In the end, how much could he trust those he had thought were the most trusted?


----------



## komanko

"*There is no need to wait any longer.*" A voice sounded from behind them. Quickly yet painfully Nysard turned his body around to watch who was behind them. For some reason he did not recognize the voice. It had some kind of sadness or maybe anger in it which twisted it in a way.

When he looked back he saw Kai. He was riding towards them with Aldegar just behind him. Nysard smiled, the group was whole again, at least in the sense of physical presence. After riding closer Kai put a hand on Nysard's shoulder and told him that it was good to see him to that Nysard replied with a nod and said, "*Aye, it is to be among the living and breathing.*" chuckling from his own joke.

He did not bother answering Kai's second question. He just negatively shook his head. The damn hunter hid every piece of information about him quite well... Quite too well if Nysard was the one to judge. "*Lets ride. We are wasting time standing here.*" He said answering Aldegar's question as well. 

Only when he moved his horse forward he noticed that Dyanah left his hand. Not that it matter in any way. He than heard Dyanah speaking to Aldegar. She referred to the new group members as liability and Nysard did not care for her tone and words in that matter.

"*Miss Dyanah I think you fail to understand that these strangers are in the same boat is we are. You say they are a liability and this is probably true yet it is out duty to help them as the hunter did with us. If kindness and helpfulness to others does not speak to you look at it from another perspective. We will have strength in numbers when we confront out next foe. I won't force my point of view unto you but I think that your statement is a little hypocritical considering the fact that a mere day ago we all were in the same situation that they are in right now.*" He coldly said to her turning his horse he rode away not waiting or an answer from her. 

He had no reason to wait for her answer, he knew it already as she told him her opinion earlier while trying to prevent them from taking the new people with them. He could not understand how she could be so cold to them after having experienced exactly the same thing.

+++++++++++++++++++

Night fell quickly. The sky were covered in crimson rather early this day as if the gods themselves displayed their displeasure in the slaughter that they have witnessed. Nysard knew that it was a meager event and that much larger and bloodier battles were fought in the past yet it was his second real experience with such a bloody thing.

Soon the crimson dwindled and died just to be replaced by the dark of the night and the dim light of the moon. They stopped to make camp, the hunter as usual away from them, tending to his own business. Nysard finally decided that the hunter is too mysterious for his own taste. It seemed like he was hiding something from them or in general from the whole world. Though there was nothing Nysard could do about it he still felt alarmed a bit by this.

Nysard say by the fire that the hunter made earlier that night. It was nice and warm, just enough to keep the cold of the night away from them. Kai sat in front of him. The wind was blowing quietly and slowly. It seemed like much of the world has stopped that night, it was calm. It seemed as it was waiting for something to happen like it held his breath waiting for events to unfold.

For a moment he closed his eyes, he was tired from the days ride and from his wounds but when he closed his eyes horrific images of blood and death came to his mind. They filled the dark void underneath his eyes with terror. Images of feral and decaying humanoids which resembled the Ghouls which they fought earlier came to his mind over and over. He kept banishing them by holding to the knowledge that he did not run and that he slaughtered them like the vermin they were. 

As those thoughts passed his head a quick wave of blood-lust filled his brain and body. He felt his heart beating faster and for a moment things slowed down around him. He was sure that in those moments he caught the sparkle of a set of eyes from one of the distant bushes. Could it be wolves? It was possible. He decided that guard posts would be suggested by him. He would not like to be caught by a creature in the middle of the night in complete surprise.

He was distracted from his thoughts by a set of footsteps who grew louder. He looked back and saw Aldegar coming towards them a mix of anger and determination written on his face. Nysard had no idea why and he was not about to ask. Aldegar was acting strangely the past two days, maybe because of the death of his family yet Nysard could not tell. He won't be surprised though, each one had his own way of dealing with a loss. Nysard knew that his was vengeance and determination to save his remaining family.

Nysard looked at the fire as he heard a grunt from Aldegar as he sat down. He could feel him staring at him yet he did not look back at him. He was focused on the flame. It gave him a sense of protection maybe even strength. He shivered as a thought of what lurked in such nights around them came to his mind but as quickly as it came it passed.

He heard Aldegar speaking. He decided know, Aldegar was grim and serious. Something rather rare so he paid attention. He knew that Aldegar was not very good with expressing himself and that he would probably not repeat himself. He spoke, his words aimed at both Kai and Nysard. The first ones were clearly aimed at Nysard, he said that he called him a coward yet Nysard could not recall such an event. Was it possible that in the middle of the fight he had bellowed such things at his friend. He shrugged, he did not see how it matters.

Aldegar than spoke to Kai his words pierced the silent night like knives. They were not meant to hurt yet it was felt that he was hurt already. The words he spoke to Kai gave Nysard a slight peek into what the conversation between them was when Aldegar went after Kai.

Seeing that Kai was not about to speak Nysard sighed and tore his gaze away from the warm flames. He looked at Aldegar in a mocking half-smile, "*I rolled some of the recent events in my mind yet I cannot recall myself calling you a coward. If I did so it might have been in the heat of the battle while my senses were blurred. Consider also that you might have misunderstood what I meant when I said those words which made you feel like I consider you a coward*." He than changed his tone to a warm and friendly one. "*Aldegar as much as we may disagree you are probably the most I have which could be called a family considering the fact that you were seeing my sister. Who knows maybe after this crazy adventure you would be part of my family*." His tone changed quickly to a bitter one as he muttered, "*If the remnant of my family is still alive.*"

He looked at Aldegar with tired eyes, his strength was truly seeping away from his slowly. The wound was taking its toll on his body. *"I did not mean to hurt you, in no way. Though you have been acting kind of strangely lately,maybe frantically is a better word for this. Still, we are all friends I hope. The only thing which bothers me is your uncontrollable blood-lust you tend to act like a wild beast and your anger spins out of control too quickly. Try calming yourself down*." To show that he really meant it he put a hand on Aldegar's shoulder and smiled to him.


----------



## deathbringer

Silence, it surrounded the newcomers in a blanket of social awkwardness, uneasy silence seeped from the surly form of the hunter as he sat aside, back turned.

He had spoken no words, remained utterly and totally silent as they pushed forward into the wilderness, searching for Salezmund, following a path which none could see.

Why the silence, what surly affliction bound his tongue, hushed there own movements to creeping and crawling, scared to earn his ire.

The scent of fresh food to come drifted amongst them, the scent lifting even the nostrils of the 3 that confined themselves in close conference, a sweet refreshing nector, the promise of good things to come.

It drifted on from the group of two to where the beast doctortended the mount of her lover with doey eyes, her attention half upon the beast she tended, half upon the muscular back of the one she yearned for.

What would happen when kirstin found her knight in shining armour had been fawning for another.

Mother protect, there would be a storm indeed.

Leaning back on her elbows Kiera could not help but smile.

Always enjoy the calm before the storm


----------



## Angel of Blood

Their third day of travel had passed as the group made camp for the night and sat around the warm fire. The journey to Salzemund wouldn' take too long, yet they still had another day or so of traveling till they reached the city or so they reckoned. Kai was tired, their supplies were dwindling and with the lack of animal life in the area, it was hard to replenish, forcing them to ration their remaning supplies. But it shouldn't matter with the city so close he hoped. He had idly talked with Nysard and Kiera since rejoining the group, but had staunchly ignored both Aldegar and Dyanah. Dyanah had done nothing wrong to Kai really except some bitter words in the heat of the moment before he left, but he still saw her as one of the catalysts to Aldegars violent attitude and actions and also he suspected he was perhaps rather childishly ignoring her by dint of her association with Aldegar.

It was as they sat around the fire that Aldegar once again decided to demand answers from Kai and Nysard. Kai was in no mood to reiterate to Aldegar what he thought about him, he had said his part the last time they had spoken. Nysard though it seemed wanted to make ammends and explained himself to Aledgar for the first time. Kai felt his irritation rise up within him like a flood and decided to take his mind off it by speaking to Kiera. As he rose he saw Nysard place a reassuring hand on Aldegars shoulder, Kai snorted at this and muttered to himself "Don't be so quick to forgive him friend".

He walked over to where Kiera was sat and took a seat by the priestess. He had seen the flicker of amusement on her face earlier as she had watched Dyanah long after the farmhand. With a wry smile he said to her "So it seems i'm not the only one to wonder quite how Aldegars reunion with Kirsten will work out with the vet now in the picture?" He pause to allow her to answer and stared for a moment at the still silent hunter, he hadn't spoken a word to him since the village of the damneds aftermath and nor had anyone else apparently. As he thought about the other night another though occured to him. "Before i left" He said abruptly, "Nysards wounds looked grevious and deadly, i thought someone would end up having to carry him to Salzemund. But when i returned he was not only awake, but his injuries seem to be much less severe. What can you tell me about it Kiera. I know you have medical skills, as does the vet in her own way, but without meaning to offend you, those injuries seemed much above your abilty..."


----------



## deathbringer

Kai moved to join her, knees buckling as he hit the ground with a petulant thud, his mind irked and eyes flaming with a dull rage as his eyes flitted to Aldegar and Nysard, his glare directed at the farmhand.

Words laced with spite awakened her to her own thoughts, to the true implications, to the full extent of her of her own riled emotions.

Oh how the world had changed, ripped her from her cacoon of purity, leading her to spiteful loathing and petty jealousy.

Even as Kai talked she uttered a small prayer to the mother, pray for purity, pray for redemption, pray for protection and guidance.

The next words made her prayer stop dead, affronted, shame tinged her posture, her back stiffening from its natural lounge, her eyes found the grass at his feet, the slightest of flushes tinging her face.

"Nysards wounds looked grevious and deadly, i thought someone would end up having to carry him to Salzemund. But when i returned he was not only awake, but his injuries seem to be much less severe. What can you tell me about it Kiera. I know you have medical skills, as does the vet in her own way, but without meaning to offend you, those injuries seemed much above your abilty..."


Why shame, she had healed him, as she had healed others, there was nothing wrong with it.

Yet she was ashamed, she had never told anyone, never discussed the feeling, the override of emotion that lead to the build up of energy.
It healed people,it needed no discussion, it did the mothers work.

Then why couldnt she tell him.

She met his gaze casually her voice nonchelant returning the wry smile

"Ask miss Dynah, she has been attending the wounded almost exclusively. My part was minimal, yet there are other wounds amongst this band which dynah fails to mend. The issue that comes between you and her beloved for instance."

She leant back once more and studied his features meeting his gaze intently

"The wolf may believe he is Ulric incarnate yet if it is any consolation every day he punishes himself more. He stands between two women when neither will accept another. Do you believe anyone with a lovers heart could stand idly by as her love takes another in his arms. If he chooses Dynah he will earn Kirsten and Nyrsard's ire, if he chooses Kirsten, do you believe Dynah will stand silent? Could you... having felt the touch of your loves carress, having heard his words tantalise your flesh watch him spurn you? It will come out and his lovers touch will become sullied, dulled by doubts and fears, dirtied by the fact that it has carressed anothers flesh. He has to make a choice where he cannot win. He will feel the anguish of loves burn and then he will need a friend then Kai. Nyrsard will not stand by him having scorned his sister, what man could?"

She smiled blandly

"This group stands upon the verge of collapse, you may not like him yet you must trust him. He will save your life and you his when it comes to it, for without doubt there are many horros to come even before we face our ultimate goal. You may not approve, yet they are not betrothed, the choice of whom he loves is his to make. None of us have a right to judge,"

she let out a tinkling laugh 

"Of course we do, and we may not like what we see, but issues of the heart are not issues to fall out about. Know this, however different he seems, he is still the same, he is still the man you laughed with, fought alongside you, and the man that carried you over his shoulder to the temple when you took too much of the ale and picked a fight you could not win. Would you throw all that away for a girl you dont even care for...."

her mind lingered,her words taking her upon a train of thought she had never expected. Her eyes narrowed in suspicion head tilting and back arching as she leaned forward to the give voice to the idea in an intense whisper

"or do you?"


----------



## Angel of Blood

Kai noticed Kieras posture stiffen slightly when he asked her the question and how she seemed to hesitate slightly before answering him. When she looked up into his eyes however, she did so casually, returning his smile. 

"Ask miss Dynah, she has been attending the wounded almost exclusively. My part was minimal"

Kai narrowed his eyes slightly as he looked into her eyes, her tawny brown eyes at complete odds with his startling blue. She looked sincere, but Kai wasn't convinced, he couldn't help but feel she wasn't being entirely honest in answering him. He let her continue for now nonetheless, holding her gaze as she pressed the issue of the rift within their party.

She attempted to rationalise Aldegars situation, reasoning that whichever option he should choose would damn him in somebodys eyes, how he would need somone to turn to. If the idea was to make Kai sympathise with Aldegars situation, then it didn't work. The simple minded fool had led himself into this situation, Kristen was as much a sister to him as Jenna was, they were all like siblings to him, how could Aldegar wilingly cast that away so easily?

Kieras laugh snapped him back to the present. She pressed on, trying to convince him that Aldegar was still the same man he once saw like a brother, but he remained unconvinced.

"Would you throw all that away for a girl you dont even care for...."

Then her demanour suddenly changed, this time it was her eyes turn to narrow, never breaking their stare she leaned forwards towards him, dangerously close and whispered intensely

"or do you?"

Completely wrong footed, Kai blinked and stared at her confused for a moment. He opened his mouth to speak, but instead took in a breath. He finally broke eye contact and looked from Kiera to Dyanah, before looking back with an amused grin.

"The vet?"

He mirthfully laughed quietly, it occured to him how good it felt to genuinely laugh at something. The pas few days had been lacking severly in any form of genuine amusement. He smiled sincerley at Kiera

"A welcomingly amusing thought, Kiera, but no. Attractive the vet may be, but no, i don't long for her. Far too......haughty? Perhaps thats too strong a word, either way let Aldegar and that bastard hunter fret over her"

He looked back to the fire and stared into its dancing flames. He again thought back to the half answer Kiera seemed to have given him about Nysards injuries. He suspected somehow she had more of a hand in helping Nysard than she was letting on. But what held her back? Modesty? A lack of confidence? He spoke out again, absently scratching at the stubble developing on his face whilst still staring into the flames, reflecting in his eyes.

"You know, i think you take your skills for granted. Dyanah carries herself with confidence in her abilities, but she is still a vet. Your a priestess of Shallya and shouldn't forget that."

He reached his hand to the his head and gently touched the wound he had sustained on the night of the attack, then looked back to Kiera.

"You didn't do so badly tending to this. Granted your bedside manner could do with some improving. So try not to give the vet too much credit, how much did you really do to help Nysard? Don't be modest for her sake."


----------



## darkreever

Neither of them spoke for a time, Nysard staring blankly into the fire and Kai glaring at him with a look that might have been somewhere amongst hatred. It was Nysard who finally broke the silence between the three of them, at least this would not just be the farmhand talking to himself. Aldegar listened to his lifelong friend, but it was the end of what he said that made Aldegar’s lip involuntarily curl. _“Consider that you might have misunderstood what I meant when I said those words.”_ Were it anyone else, he would be hard pressed to not now have his fist correcting this ‘misunderstanding’ of words. The only reason he could have taken the words wrong were if they were the wrong ones said; and if that was the case than it meant Nysard had said something he had been keeping hidden. What more did his ‘friend’ truly think of him?

So lost in thought, Aldegar nearly missed what Nysard said next; however the mention of Kirsten brought his thoughts back to the fore. _“Who knows, maybe after this crazy adventure you would be part of my family. If the remnant of my family is still alive.”_ Nysard said, the bitterness all but screaming from his body. *At least you still have family left that may still live.* Aldegar thought, not daring to voice those words for unlike Kai Aldegar would not blame a friend for things not his fault. _“Sigmar protects her, by his will we will save her Nysard. Then you will have your family, or at least revenge for them.”_ He said to Nysard.

_"I did not mean to hurt you, in no way. Though you have been acting kind of strangely lately, maybe frantically is a better word for this. Still, we are all friends I hope. The only thing which bothers me is your uncontrollable blood-lust you tend to act like a wild beast and your anger spins out of control too quickly. Try calming yourself down."_ Nysard said to him, and the words hit the farmhand like a fist to the face. Uncontrollable blood-lust? Acting strangely? No; Aldegar had been acting no differently than he always had, blunt and ready for a fight no matter what.

_“First Kai claiming me to be like a freak and now you. What has gotten into the both of you? Have you forgotten all the seasons? All the tavern fights, the times I came to your aid in a fight and we were still outnumbered? I know Kai has chosen to forget, like the time I saved him from that wild bull that nearly gored him. I do not know what has happened to your sight or your mind, either of you, but I am no different than any other day.”_ He said through grit teeth. The memories of times when he had come to the aid of his friends bringing about a wave of anger. Nysard had helped him when he had needed it, but Kai had been more selective. Taking help but more reluctant to repay it; was he little better than that bastard hunter then, was he simply going to use anyone he could and damn them in the end?

Nysard put a hand on his shoulder, and at that time Kai chose to walk away and all Aldegar could do was snort at the man’s choice. _“Of course he runs away. All Kai seems to care about doing now, a choice must be made that could change everything and he turns his back from those who need him or his answers.”_ This he said while looking into Nysard’s eyes. His thoughts then drifted to Dyanah, and how he would have to tell Nysard about her sooner or later.

Well he was the blunt one, and sooner would allow his friend to make his choices now and be done with it. _“Nysard, I have always thought you and Kai like brothers; you are the last form of family I have left even if Kai chooses to leave me for dead in the end. But when we rescue your sister, it is to you she will be with, not me. Kirsten never truly loved me the way I did her, wanting everything in return for nothing. I am no priest of Sigmar, I cannot live that way.”_ Aldegar finished, his eyes slowly shifting from Nysard to Dyanah by the horses. 

Nysard was the smarter of them, he would be able to figure it out; all that left to be seen was how he took this. Would he be glad that Aldegar was not to be with his sister? It’s not as though he was against that very notion a day ago when he had learned the truth had he not? Or would he act the hypocrite like Kai, and rage at the farmhand again? Time would tell..


----------



## Euphrati

Dyanah gave the last billet a sharp tug, letting the girth drop free before reaching up to pull the saddle from the back of Aldegar’s mount. The bay gelding gave an equine sigh of relief, craning its neck around to lip at Dyanah’s sleeve before she shooed him away gently with an equally tired chuckle. She propped the saddle up to air out through the night nearby and gave the blanket a vigorous shake before draping it over a low-hanging tree limb. 

Guinevere gave a hopeful wicker as Dyanah rummaged through her packs before tugging free a small, double-wrapped burlap sac of grain and carefully pouring out a measure onto a cleared spot before both the mule and Aldegar’s horse. Guinevere eyed the small mound woefully before lowering her grey muzzle to lap up the grains while Dyanah stowed the bag back away and reached for a sturdy brush. She leaned into the strokes, letting the familiar motion numb her weary mind. The mule’s coarse coat still smelled of ash and fire under the dust of the road and sweat of the day, a stark reminder of the horrors that had become reality.

Dyanah sighed and moved to the dark bay flanks of the gelding, pausing to glance back towards the fire where the others sat. Kai and the priestess huddled to the side, conversing at the edge of the firelight with exhaustion showing in the slump of their shoulders. Yet, when Dyanah let her eyes slide to the fire, she found Aldegar’s gaze cast in return. 

_Da always said that it was in moments of hardship that the truth of a man was unveiled, like an unsheathed sword. _A seemingly plain scabbard could hold a blade of the finest tempered steel and one bedecked and bejeweled could hide a sword of blunt potmetal, but it wasn’t until they were drawn that the truth could be seen. A tired but soft smile found Dyanah’s lips before she looked back to her work; chest tightening in a brief moment of irrational self-consciousness as she reached up to tuck a wayward curl back behind her ear.

The gelding lipped forlornly at the barren ground, having devoured every last grain of feed that had been placed before him, before giving a loud sigh that drew a chuckle from Dyanah in its aggrandizement. She gave the now glossy flank a firm pat before looping a length of rein over his neck in an improvised lead rope. They had camped within meters of a shallow stream and the burbling of the water could be heard over the crackle of the fire. It was a far sight easier to take the mounts to the water than it would be to carry a sloshing bucket of cold water in the darkness. Just the thought of the water made Dyanah itch for a good bath, even freezing as it was would be welcome against her bruised skin and the grime that seemed to cling to her very soul.

The thought uncoiled inside her and, tossing the geldings lead over Guinevere’s flank, Dyanah turned to walk to the fireside,

‘Your tunics,’ 

Dyanah held out her hand expectantly to Aldegar and Nysard,

‘I might as well rinse them out while I water the horses and Guine. It won’t substitute for a proper cleaning, but it will get the worst of the ash and blood out of them. After they are dry I will take a look at mending yours Nysard, if you wish.’

_(ooc- Komanko is going to be away for three weeks so I’m going to let Revan decide if he hands over his tunic or not.)_


----------



## komanko

As Kai left Aldegar simply snorted at his general direction and than muttered to Nysard that it was obvious that he would walk away as it is the only thing he seems to be doing recently. In a way Aldegar was right. Kai seemed to be running away from answers or questions. Maybe he was surprised that Nysard forgave Aldegar so quickly maybe it was something else... Nysard shrugged, he could not tell for certain. 

Suddenly and abruptly Aldegar spoke again. Nysard did not expect more words for him he knew the "terrible" toll that words were taking from Aldegar, the man was simply not built for speaking. 

He spoke weirdly, even for Aldegar. He began by telling how he thought Kai and Nysard as his brothers and not only brothers in arms. He continued and said that Kai and Nysard were the last of the family he had even if they chose to ignore it. But than he said something that completely caught him off guard, something he was not expecting. He said that when their journey will end in success Kristen will come to Nysard and not to Aldegar. Was it not what this journey was all about for him? 

Something was wrong, he knew that at the moment that Aldegar said that. He was not a brilliant person but he was intelligent enough to understand that Aldegar was not telling him something. After a short pause Aldegar said that Kristen never truly loved him, not in the way that he loved her. He said that while he gave for her everything she gave nothing back. It was strange to hear that especially from Aldegar. Yet something was still missing and he decided to let Aldegar do it in his own pace. 

Slowly and quietly he saw Aldegar's gaze turning away from him laying on a figure that stood at the edge of the camp. Nysard turned his head back just to be met by Dyanah's gaze. It took him a moment and than it hit him like a hammer hitting the anvil. It seemed that the thought was forced into his skull by means unknown. 

In the first moment of understanding he felt only anger, even hate. How could Aldegar betray him like that? Betray Kristen like that? He deserved to die for such things, first trying to run away with Kristen and than this?! He breathed heavily and looked at Aldegar with murder in his eyes. 

No. It was not his place... Neither was it worth it. Nysard closed his eyes and unclenched his fists. He let all the air flow away from his body, he purged it like it was an evil spirit. He took in a few breaths, pacing them slowly one after the other. He than covered his face with his hands and rubbed it a few times trying to understand what he just heard and saw. 

He knew that he forgave Aldegar before he even spoke. Things like that were nothing for him, his sister's love life was not his interest nor his place to interfere. She will have to deal with it after she will be rescued, as painful as it will be. After he calmed down he suddenly sent a fist into Aldegar's chest. It was not a strong one but the strongest he could give at that moment, he was weak physically and mentally. 

He spoke slowly and reassuringly, his voice calming Aldegar as it was calming him. He smiled wearily before he spoke and than gave a quite chuckle. "*Well you two have my blessing heh. I should kill you for something like that Aldegar but it is not worth it. You are still needed even though you acted like a little snake here*." He stopped, unsure of what to say next. 

"*I should have hit you stronger*." He said and burst in laughter. After calming down he said "*That's a lot to take at once Aldegar but remember I am by your side as I hope the other will, even Kai. I do want to ask one thing. Work on your temper as a favor for me. Its spiraling out of control the more w are journeying*." He than sighed and blinked several times, still not believing that he heared what just was said. "*I am not even going to ask how did this happen between you two as you seemed more hostile than a bunch of bulls fighting over a cow*." He said and laughed again. 

After a few moments Dyanah approached them and asked for their tunics saying that she might as well clean up theirs as she is going to the nearby stream. Nysard quickly took off his and handed it to her while muttering a thank you. He than looked at Aldegar and without saying a word he told him that he should go with her. His eyes said everything. As if that was not enough he whispered softly, "*Go. You never know what lurks in the darkness in this hours of the night*." He than smiled. Everything was coming into perspective again.


----------



## revan4559

Kai: You hear a voice from behind you that stiffense your back until you become ridged and turning back you can see who'se voice it is as the owner striders past you. "I would prefer that you and your friends stop calling me a bastard Kai as it is starting to annoy me and I think you would prefer it if i didn't give you a lesson on not to annoy someone who is trying to help you. As for what you say about me fretting over Miss Dyanah she can take care of herself fine enough without my help and from what happened today it is YOU i need to fret over as you keep trying to get yourself killed." With that the hunter named Hienrick strides past you before dropping a pack onto your lap which should you open you would find some fresh un-cooked beef for you and the others to share. What unsettles you however is how the hunter was able to get from the side of the lake and to you without making any noise at all and where he got the beef from. Do you decide to ask him or simply just start cooking it for yourself and the others? Do you say anything to Keira or remain silent?

Aldegar: After hearing Nysard suggest that you go with Dyanah to the side of the stream leading into the lake you decide to do what he says and accompany her to the stream while she washing the tunics. Do you offer to help carry them or even wash them? Once at the stream you both stand there is silence as Dyanah sets about washing them. While standing there for a few moments you start to mull over what you can talk to Dyanah about as quite alot has happened between you two within the last twenty four hours and your not entirely sure where to start.

Nysard: After letting Aldegar go with Dyanah to the stream to wash your tunics you stand up and move over to Keira and Kai after seeing the hunter drop something into Kai's lap. Once you reach them you take your place next to Kai and if you wish you can ask him what is inside of the bag, while looking around you can see that the hunter is walking around the camp mumbling to himself as he picks up sticks and small logs to throw onto the fire later on andthat Dyanah and Aldegar are still at the stream. If you decide to talk to Kai or Keira about anything then that is your choice however you do start wanting to know why exactly Kai is being so hostile towards Aldegar recently.

Dyanah: Nysard hands you his tunic however Aldegar gets up and walks with you to the stream to help you clean out the tunics and keep you company while the others sit together by the fire, well all except the hunter who turns away from the lake and walks around the camp by himself clearly deep in thought. Turning your attention back to the stream you start to wash the ash, mud, dirt and blood covered tunics in the water while Aldegar simply stands there for the moment obviously trying to figure out what to say to you after all the things that have happened in the last twenty four hours and he obviously doesn't know where to start. If you wish you could be the one to break the silence, but if you do what will you talk to him about? Will you talk about your feelings? About Kristen and what will happen once you rescue her? or will you talk about something else?

Keira: You listen to Kai explain that he isn't interested in Dyanah before he quickly shifts the point of the conversation to your healing abilities and asks once again how much healing you actually provided for Nysard along with reminding you that you are a priestess of Shaylla. Upon mentioning you are a priestess of the healing godess you are hit with a sense of guilt as you remember that now you have left the temple you have technically turned your back on the godess even though you wish to go out into the world to heal those you normally wouldn't be able to see, yet you then remember that unlike some of the older priestess's you do not have as much knowledge as them when it comes to combating diesease and injuries. Your thoughts are then interupted by the entrancing and strange voice of the hunter as he drops something into Kai's lap and you quickly see that it is a bag but you do not know what is inside. What do you say to Kai? Do you answer his question or ask him what is inside of the bag?


----------



## komanko

OOC: Forgive me if its not the best, I find it annoying to post without me being able to view the update online all the time...

He let out a wary smile and than stood up. He walked towards Kai deciding to try and understand what Kai saw in Aldegar that so infuriated him. He looked behind him and saw how Aldegar and Dyanah were moving towards the stream. It still astounded him, them two… They were so different.

When Nysard turned his gaze back to Kai and Keira who stood near him he saw the hunter dropping something on Kai’s lap. He wanted to know what was in there but decided against asking Kai; in his volatile mood it would be best not to bother him with insignificant things.

Yet again the camp was dividing into groups. This was beginning to get on Nysard’s nervs. They were friends not strangers. They should stay together and if not for the sake of friendship than for safety. As he took his place near Kiera and Kai he saw the hunter moving around the camp gathering twigs and small logs to throw into the fire. It seemed that once again he was in one of his dark moods as while he moved he mumbled and grumbled to himself.

Looking at Kai he decided that it’s better to give his questions a rest at least for a short while. He faced Keira and said wholeheartedly “*I can’t stress how thankful I am. I think that I owe you a debt of life as I could’ve easily died out there without your help. I know how close I was to death... Too close... If the infction would've spread...*” He smiled to her he had to think of a way to repay his debt to her as he did not take such things for granted.

He let his words sink while he looked at the dark wood that surrounded them. If it weren’t for burning village a few hours behind them this place might have had some sense of calmness and serenity yet the thought of mad vampire worshipping cultists constantly plagued his mind. The horrors which took place in that god forsaken village he could not easily dismiss. In a way they were the cold fist of reality smacking at his face. He was thought that life outside of his small village were tough and harsh, death crept in every corner and in the most unexpected ways. Though these thoughts scared him he knew that he had to be strong, he had to be courageous. For his friends and for Kristen. He was her only hope.

Several minutes passed and not able to contain his curiosity he finally turned to Kai and asked, “*What is all that bad blood between you and Aldegar? What happened that caused you to think so ill of him? Don’t you remember that he is out friend and not an enemy?*” He spoke in a serious tone, he truthfully tried to understand what was going between the two of them. “*Kai, tell me what pains you so much about him. I can’t find out by myself!*”

He than waited for Kai’s reply while he stared at the blackening sky above, he took in long and deep breaths. He knew that he would soon have to sleep, he was beginning to feel drain by the days ride and by his wounds. It was better for him to rest.


----------



## Angel of Blood

The hunter spoke out suddenly from behind Kai

"I would prefer that you and your friends stop calling me a bastard Kai as it is starting to annoy me and I think you would prefer it if i didn't give you a lesson on not to annoy someone who is trying to help you. As for what you say about me fretting over Miss Dyanah she can take care of herself fine enough without my help and from what happened today it is YOU i need to fret over as you keep trying to get yourself killed."

With that he deposited a package into Kais lap and continued onwards. Kai glared after the hunter with a stony expression and muttered under his breath.

"Then perhaps you should stop acting like a bastard. Acting all aloof and mysterious."

He raised his voice a little louder

"Any paticular reason why you insist on sneaking up on us?"

He snorted and opened up the package, finding several slices of uncooked beef within. _'Point in case'_ He thought as wondered where Hienrick procured the beef from. He started to cook the beef anyway, realising how hungry he now was. Perhaps the hunter may have had a point about not annoying him, but Kai couldn't help it. All he felt was cold anger for the hunter. He had arrived immediately prior to the attack on the village that left Kais life in ruin. Kai refused to believe it was coincidence, and if the hunter knew the beastmen were coming, why wouldn't he have warned them, helped them to prepare for the coming horde. And why did he remain so secretive, divulging little to no information about himself to them. No, the hunter couldn't be fully trusted, at least not until he revealed more about his intentions and explained why he was in their village better.

Before he could dwell on it anymore Nysard turned his attention to him. 

"What is all that bad blood between you and Aldegar? What happened that caused you to think so ill of him? Don’t you remember that he is out friend and not an enemy? Kai, tell me what pains you so much about him. I can’t find out by myself!"

Nysards tone was serious and his voice full of concern. In return Kai fixed him with a steady gaze.

"Do you not see how his anger controls him? How he has changed? He was always boisterous before, but now he resorts to violence at every turn, abandons Kirsten at the drop of a hat for the vet he barely even knows. Do you know what he did when he came to _'convince'_ me to return to the group? He gave me the choice of coming back by my own will, or by his. He drew his weapon on me Nsyard and gave me that _'choice'_. *That[/] is not the actions of a friend or someone who can be trusted. Be wary of making any choice he doesn't like friend, or perhaps it will be you he draws a weapon against next."

With that said he continued to cook the beef, he shared some of it out to Nysard, giving him a large portion 

"You can share that out with him and his new love, seeing as you still have faith in him"

He then offered another portion out to Kiera 

"I'm afraid its rather plain and likely lacking in flavour, but i'm sure you'll agree it will do for now"

before wolfing his own down. It could have used seasoning and perhaps some potatoes, but in his current state of hunger and exhaustion he had no complaints.*


----------



## Euphrati

Aldegar had not replied in word, but instead had risen to his feet to walk at her side while Dyanah gathered the bay gelding and Guinevere before stepping carefully to the edge of the lakeside. The evening was quickly fading into night proper, the air holding the early bite of winter's breath and making the emerging stars shine like jewels studded across the sky. Dyanah left Guinevere to drink, trusting the mule not to over-water herself and tying off the gelding's short lead to the mule's neck to keep him from straying.

The lakeside was coarse sand and water-smoothed stone, the scent of water and the droning of late-fall insects lingering with the last colour from the sunset. Dyanah knelt for a moment, loosening her boots and slipping them off before rolling the legs of her soft calf-skin breaches to her knees and stepping gingerly into the edge of the water. It was, in a single word, freezing, and a small gasp slipped past her lips as she worked out to mid-calf before leaning down to submerge Nysard's tunic in the star-scattered water. Aldegar had been utterly silent; his presence a weight in the gathering darkness and Dyanah had to fight to keep from turning her eyes to him. Despite the coldness of the water, her cheeks flushed and she swallowed hard as she wrung the grime from the tunic. Searching for something to break the leaden silence, she spoke as she worked, cursing in her thoughts as her voice seemed breathy in nervousness, 

'It would be easier to clean your tunic if you were to take it off you know...'

There was a rustle of cloth as Dyanah turned back to the shoreline to see Aldegar shrugging off his tunic with a mild grunt of pain; the twilight softened his hard features as he watched her movements. Shaking out Nysard’s tunic before draping it loosely on a low stand of witch hazel by the water’s edge, Dyanah tried to focus on the task before padding across the stones to where the farmhand stood, the day had been long and a fog seemed to cling to her thoughts. “Thank you.” His voice held the blunt edge of exhaustion when he offered the shirt to her, “another night and we are no closer, and now with more people we cannot trust. What will that bastard do next.”

‘I know not, nor do I care what he does. If I was not bound to him by word I would say be done with him!’

A cold vehemence reared up from her gullet at the mention of the Hunter and Dyanah felt her fists clench around the fabric, the sharpness in her throat betraying her pain as she took a faltering breath before shaking her head,

‘I do not know, Aldegar. We will press on, despite the hardships, what else is left beyond that? When we get to the city we can seek proper help, beyond that…?’ 

She sighed deeply, trying to hide the awkwardness that knotted her stomach, and looked up into his eyes,

‘Beyond that we hold onto each other.’

Reaching out to tug at his arm, Dyanah pulled gently in the direction of the water,

‘The water is cold, but it will do your wound well to be clean. Come.’

He came forward at her touch like an exhausted shire after a long day under plow, his shoulders betraying fatigue in the lay of the corded muscles. Twilight robed the colour from him, casting everything in muted tones. Suddenly Aldegar stopped, his arms encircling her and pulling her close in a protective embrace as he cast his gaze up towards the heavens. “Proper help would be good, but we have nothing to offer for it and who would take our word? It will fall to us in the end; I can feel it in my bones.” His voice was a low rumble that she could feel in the closeness, though his words made her own chest tighten as he turned his face back down to her own,

‘Then we will make them listen, do what we must…’

Dyanah felt her throat tighten, words pressed past her emotions with difficulty,

‘… I will… sell Guinevere if that is what it takes and go on foot. As long as I am at your side it will not matter. We will forge our own fates, my Wolf.’

She could feel her heartbeat racing, the cold water forgotten in the warmth of his arms and the rough musk of his skin. He could not begin to understand how much she needed his touch, sought a reason to believe all was not lost in his embrace. Dyanah reached upwards, closing the distance remaining between them to brush her lips upon his. He responded in kind, though the fierceness that had been there before seemed diminished somehow.

It was Aldegar that pulled back first this time and, despite the fact that his arms held her close still as he spoke, Dyanah felt a wash of uneasy emotion from the pit of her stomach. “We should finish here, then find out more of those others. See if they are worth putting any trust in, or if we must all watch our backs like I with Kai.” For a moment she did not want to let go, not after the heartache that the last days had brought, yet there was fear within the need. _Never before had a man held her like this. The breathless embrace was a new thing; ground that had never been trod on before and as much as every touch left her feeling tight it was also plagued by uncertainty. _She swallowed hard, allowing her cheek to rest against his bare chest,

‘Why does his hate turn on you now? Is it because of me he not does hold your friendship?’

His reply came after a long moment, as if he was reluctant to give voice to it. “No, it is not you. Kai looks to me for blame and me alone. He decries me some monster when I have been nothing but the man I have always been.” There was sullen pain in those words, a tension to his body that betrayed emotions kept barely in check. “He believes me terrible, that I cast away Kirsten for you out of convenience; never once using his head, acting more like me than even I would.”

Dyanah felt her spine stiffen reflexively when Kirsten’s name passed Aldegar’s lips, a cold flush chasing down her skin as she shook her head in disbelief at the foolishness of Kai’s actions before nuzzling gently at where his thick neck met the swell of his chest. Yet the thoughts lingered like crows around a newly seeded field. Reluctantly, she pulled back in his arms only enough to reach her fingers up and trace a faint scar across the bridge of his nose,

‘I remember when you got this one,’

A fleeting smile touched Dyanah’s eyes in memory of happier times,

‘Though I think the Durgan brothers remember it more when you cracked their skulls together before Cook threw the lot of you out of the tavern’s back door! Found you with your face over the horse watering trough, more water down your front than blood on your face and as drunk as a pig in the mash! I always wondered if you remembered it…’

Dyanah let her voice trail off into the darkness, a feeling of uncertainty gripping at her heart as she dropped her eyes and pulled back. The words that Kai had spoken stung even taken second-hand and Dyanah gently leaned over to wet the tunic still in her other hand before moving to Aldegar’s side and carefully using it to wipe at the wound.

'Kai will see what he wants to see, Aldegar. He is afraid, mare's hocks he has a right to be! We all do. But you are no less the man you ever were.'

Though the look upon his face told her that he had not memory of the event, he reached out to grasp her fingers and pull them to his side. “No, but I remember this one; when the wolves came four winters passed, trying to take what they could. Some came for the calves you were nursing, but instead got to feel the kiss of my axe.” His hand was warm against the chill of her wet fingers, the knot of scar surprisingly soft and smooth compared to the sun-browned swath of his hide. “I have scars for those who matter, those who mean or meant something. One for you, another for Nysard, even one for Kai; but none ever for Kirsten.”

Dyanah traced the scar with her fingertips as the memories of that winter eve were brought back sharp to her mind; the wolves had come from the shadows of the pines like quicksilver, it had been a hard winter and their hungry drove them to be ever more bold. Some of the herd had already been taken, the calves left motherless when a heifer had been caught in deep snow by the pack. Dyanah had come to tend the orphans, and the wolves to the sound of their bleating hunger.

‘I remember it. That day you were my Wolf, my guardian. I will never forget it.’

Yet there was a untruth hidden within his words that stung her like a barbed hook as she pulled her hand back. Her voice was low, barely a whisper over the night’s wind,

‘If she meant nothing to you then you would not be here now,’

_And you will bear scars for her before this is over._

Dyanah sighed as she wiped the grime from his skin, she would always be second. She bent to rinse out the tunic fully this time, running the coarse sand over it with her palms and swirling the water until it was as clean as could be under the moment before ringing it out and draping it carefully over his shoulder. She could feel the clinging ash on her skin, itching under her vestments and the coarseness of her own scent after the events of the day.

‘Turn your eyes away…’

Turning her back to him, she tugged at the laces of her bodice, feeling the grit under them as they slid free and shrugged it off. The mud that clung to it was pale in the darkness and she carefully slipped her tunic over her head, gasping at the cold air that rushed in.

Her hands were full of the fabric of her bodice and tunic when his hand closed on her arm, the shock of his touch on her bare skin enough to freeze the words in her throat. “Nysard is like a brother, Kai is like a brother for what that is worth to him. I am here to save what little they have left, so that they do not have to suffer the loss I did. I thought I came for her, but I did not. I am here for them and more so I am here for you.” 

Slowly, with her breath shallow and short, Dyanah turned back to face him, her words faltering,

‘Aldegar… look at me,’

Hesitation and anxiety wrapped itself around her thoughts; everything in her heart was exposed before him. Dyanah shivered in the chill of the evening and the uncertainty of one who has placed their soul bare before another’s judgment, the fabric bunched to her chest in a loose bundle,

‘I never wanted any other but you. All I have left is that now.’

The evening seemed to still around them, drawing out in an uncomfortable heaviness before he finally spoke and she felt as if the world had tipped under her feet. “Your shivering Dyanah, let us be done here and return to the fire. No good will come of the elements robbing us of strength; I cannot lose you to something like that.”

_Let us be done here and return to the fire_. The words cut across her like the smile of an axe. Emotions exploded inside her like a covey of quail bursting from a predator’s shadow. Shame stole her voice as she turned away, not wanting him to see the start of the tears as she splashed to the shore. Her feet were numb from the cold water, awkward upon the rough stones and lakeside, but the trembling in her shoulders was for another reason all together as she pulled her tunic back over her head. Her mind was locked in a spiral like a broken winged hawk, she had placed herself before him and he had done nothing. _Did he not want her in truth? Would he rather be at the fireside? Was she a fool for having thought he would understand what his desire for her meant?_

Dyanah tried to still her breath, feeling the dizziness of hyperventilation as she stood on the sand; unsure if she wanted to weep or scream in regret. Grabbing up her boots she turned to head towards the dark shape of Guinevere and the gelding before stopping with a sigh and walking back to where Nysard's tunic lay on the bushes at the waterside.

The splashing of Aldegar’s movements drew her mind from the fog of confusion as she lifted the damp tunic free of the grasping branches, the squelch of his boots on the stones stopping as she slowly turned back to the edge of the lake. The farmhand stood, pain etched in his face and shoulders sagging as if he had the weight of the world on them. _But why did he hold back? Why did he not take her in his arms when her heart was open before him? Did he not understand how alone she felt? _

Spite burned like the bite of an asp in the back of her thoughts- _If it had been Kirsten standing before him, would he have hesitated?_ Dyanah pushed the thought away, knowing the truth but not wanting to accept it.

His hand lifted, reaching out for her own but stopping before he touched her as if afraid of something she couldn’t comprehend. For a heartbeat she stood, shivering and tired to the bone as the darkness coiled around them. Torn between the one she had given her heart to and the fear of being hurt yet again. Something in his face cut deep within her, a longing and pain of need that echoed her own. Her hand reached out to his, fingers touching and interlacing together. _They were both heart raw, every misstep a hundred knife blades to soul deep wounds that were still bleeding._ Her voice was tinted with pain. It was all she could do to force a single word past the confusion in her heart.

‘…why?’

“How would I ever deserve you if I so easily give up on everything else?” Aldegar words were low, somewhere between haunted need and loyalties. His hand held hers gently, stilling the shivering with his strength, and turning her thoughts back to words spoken out of terrified pain. _A real man would have courted a girl proper._ Dyanah was suddenly thankful of the darkness as it hid her flush of indignity and gently caressed his calloused palm with her own.

They walked back to the fireside without another word, Guinevere following behind like an obedient dog with the bay gelding in tow. The warmth was heady after the cold of the water and Dyanah could feel her mind growing sluggish in weariness as she stepped aside to rummage through her packs, finding the woolen blanket and the handful of dried fruit that she kept wrapped in oilcloth for times when she could not leave a beast’s side for a proper meal. It was not much more than to keep hunger at bay, but it would do for the time.

The farmhand had stayed huddled by the fireside, his tunic laid out to dry and the flames casting his features in shades of copper-gold. She draped the blanket around his broad shoulders before reaching to remove his sodden boots and setting them by the fireside with Nysard's tunic, not caring of the thoughts or eyes of the others that sat apart as took a place at the fire nearby him. She unwrapped the package in her lap carefully, still shivering slightly with the cold, taking a piece of the fruit before holding the parcel out to Aldegar.


----------



## deathbringer

"You didn't do so badly tending to this. Granted your bedside manner could do with some improving. So try not to give the vet too much credit, how much did you really do to help Nysard? Don't be modest for her sake." 

The beast of fear ran unbridled through her mind, a snarling tempestuous monster that caused her chest to rise, breath held to bursting, heartstrings tightening as she looked into those young eyes.

Yet disturbance, the hunters words bought her moments of respite, Nyrsards arrival to slump alongisde them, firelight rippling in the whites of his eyes.

She could not run forever, could not hide the shame of her guilt.

Yet she would hide it from them, she knew not why, yet her gift was something no one knew, something she had always had.

The temple had been women, many young women with little to hide, secrets so visible and easy to find when rooms were rotational, with many a woman returning to her room to find another healer arms straggled across her bed, too tired to find her own quarters.

They were there own little cornor, rare it was they ventured out into the towns, even then they were met with greatful tips of the hat and wary glances.

This had been her niche, her little secret within the closed walls were privacy was impossible and gossip lapped at there ears like the tides upon the sandy shore.

The hunter approached his words chastising and threatening, met with resiliant anger from Kai.

Perhaps he was more like Aldegar than he thought, yet at least his questioning had ceased, his mind upon the parcel in his hands an Nyrsard's encouragement for peace. His own clumsy thanks for her services delivered with the smallest of smiles and good natured belief.

Her eyes fixed upon the hunter, curiosity flaring as he swept away with a shake of his raven locks.

He had no said a single word to her, nor she to him, their passage together exclusive and without animosity or hatred.

Why?
Why had he avoided her?

Her eyes narrowed, fixed upon the hunter, watching as the wolf and the vet slunk back into the firelight, seating themselves beside it, steam rising from wet clothes in sensuous curls around them.

Yet Kiera saw the glint of hastily hidden tears upon the vets face.

"They will not be the first" she thought, head shaking in gentle sorrow.

Contempt bit deep as she listened to Nysard seemed to have forgiven the wolf for his shameless abandonment, better Kirsten's sister than mine.

An honour to be burnt and scalded and the boy seemed uninterested, without care that his sister was to see her lover run across the plains to save her, only to find he had taken another to his heart.

Bittersweet indeed.

A portion of flesh was waved under her nose, and she wrinkled it in disgust as she shied away a gentle push oh his arm to keep the revolting substance away from her.

The small fragment caused bile to well within her, images of the beast it had once been haunting her eyes, a lowing bellow of agony as the axe bit deep.

Horrors untold, inhumane cruelties inflicted to leave this small piece, pink in the middle, the same colour as a new born babe.

Her mouth turned bitter, her back straightening, the relaxed demeanour gone as she shied away.

"You forget yet again I am of the Shallya"

Yet was she, nay she was a wanderer now, no longer in prayer to the mother, no longer of her temple.

Had she abandoned her, was she no longer of the mothers kin.

How long since she had prayed, too long, far too long.

She scrambled to her feet, eyes wild and unsettled as thoughts bit at her spurred her arms and legs to action

"Forgive me, there is something i must do"

She strode away towards the lake, seeking privacy, yet something held her back and she turned to face the seated pair

"Nysard, as i said to Kai before, your thanks are misplaced. It was the vet who tended your wounds, i did very little but change the bandages, your thanks should be directed on the other side of the fireplace"

She left the pair, feet skipping over the grass as she made her own way down to the lakeside, following the imprints in the grass she thudded into the mud at the waters edge, litanies burbled over her tongue.

A babble of words carressed over the lapping of the water soft hurried whispers, as she cleansed her skin, her face and hands, she washed away the blood mud and madness.

"Oh mother i have sinned... I have lied..."


----------



## darkreever

He was, for lack of better words, somewhere between relieved and joyed at Nysard’s words when he came to the realization that what had been between Aldegar and Kirsten was likely over. But then, Kirsten echoed in his mind, would her reaction be similar? Would she reveal to him that she had never loved him the way he her, and that he had wasted that time? Though deep within his own thoughts, which lead to a range of emotions from despair to anger to some happiness, the farmhands body picked itself up and went after Dyanah.

The cold of the water took him back to the here and now, and Aldegar leaned himself against a tree as he watched her work. Kirsten was all looks, with little true wit about her; much like the priestess girl Keira who would have put stock only in praying to the gods for help over doing anything. Yes they might help, but he had always been told that Sigmar only helped those who would put in for themselves. Not like Dyanah though, there was beauty in her features and in addition to a mind.


_'It would be easier to clean your tunic if you were to take it off you know...'_ She said to him, Aldegar stood shocked for a moment. So lost in things he had completely forgotten, and worked to remove it; though the pain in his shoulder did give him a moment’s pause, but he was able to hide it from his face. _“Thank you.”_ He mumbled while handing the shirt to her, _“another night and we are no closer, and now with more people we cannot trust. What will that bastard do next.”_

_‘I know not, nor do I care what he does. If I was not bound to him by word I would say be done with him!’_ She cried out, her hands bawling into fists. _‘I do not know, Aldegar. We will press on, despite the hardships, what else is left beyond that? When we get to the city we can seek proper help, beyond that…?’_ she sighed deeply before looking into his eyes. _‘Beyond that we hold onto each other.’_

Dyanah pulled at him into the water, and his body obeyed while his mind shot to her words. He stopped suddenly, and then pulled her close to him, wrapping his arms around her before gazing up at the night sky. _“Proper help would be good, but we have nothing to offer for it and who would take our word? It will fall to us in the end; I can feel it in my bones.”_ This he said while returning her gaze, staring into her own eyes in the nights light.

_‘Then we will make them listen, do what we must…’_ Her words came out low, almost like a whisper. _‘… I will… sell Guinevere if that is what it takes and go on foot. As long as I am at your side it will not matter. We will forge our own fates, my Wolf.’_ She said to him, words faltering at first before gaining a measure of strength.

She moved in close, her lips pressing against his. He did not fight it, any and all thoughts from earlier gone by this. They remained that way for what felt like ages, but it could not last forever, not now anyway, not until they had finished what was started. In his mind, Aldegar despaired at this parting, but he had to be the one, he had to be the one to bear the burden so it could be less for others. That’s how it had been when he was younger, and how it would always be.

With reluctance, Aldegar broke away first, though he did not let Dyanah go; not right away at least. _“We should finish here, then find out more of those others. See if they are worth putting any trust in, or if we must all watch our backs like I with Kai.”_ _‘Why does his hate turn on you now? Is it because of me does he not hold your friendship?’_ She asked, putting words to a question which even now still knawed at the farmhand’s own thoughts. 

_“No, it is not you. Kai looks to me for blame and me alone. He decries me some monster when I have been nothing but the man I have always been.”_ Aldegar said after a moment, fighting to keep the anger from both his voice and limbs. He may not have been able to hide the sound, but at least it could mask the pain of such a betrayal from one he had called friend for so long. _“He believes me terrible, that I cast away Kirsten for you out of convenience; never once using his head, acting more like me than even I would.”_ It was not much of an answer, and in the end Dyanah came back in close, resting her head against his body.

With what could only have been a great measure of regret or reluctance, Dyanah pulled away from him and brushed a hand up against his face, tracing the line of old scaring across the bridge of his nose. _‘I remember when you got this one, though I think the Durgan brothers remember it more when you cracked their skulls together before the Cook threw the lot of you out of the tavern’s back door! Found you with your face over the horse watering pail, more water down your front than on your face and as drunk as a pig in the mash! I always wondered if you remembered it…’_ Her voice trailed off, and try as he might Aldegar could not remember. When he tried to think back about a fight like that, all that came to was that bastard hunters face, the red of his clothing and shadows cast by his hat.

Truthfully, Aldegar did not remember, it had been just one amongst many scars and not one which meant much to him. Slowly, he grabbed her hand and pulled it away from his face, gently pulling it down to a knotting of scar along his side. _“No, but I remember this one; when the wolves came four winters passed, trying to take what they could. Some came for the calves you were nursing, but instead got to feel the kiss of my axe.”_ It had been before Kirsten, maybe even why she had fooled with him in the end, and had nearly cost him his life. But the animals had been of his family, and Dyanah had needed someone to keep her safe when those beasts came. It was a small price to pay, and one he would pay again and again if he had to. _“I have scars for those who matter, those who mean or meant something. One for you, another for Nysard, even one for Kai; but none ever for Kirsten.”_

_‘I remember it. That day you were my Wolf, my guardian. I will never forget it.’_ Her voice was low, losing its strength to the point where it was lost to the wind. He knew what was going through her mind, wishing for all that he was worth that he had not mentioned Kirsten. Dyanah stopped listening, and it never seemed to matter what the rest of the words were. _‘If she meant nothing to you then you would not be here now,’_ Those words rang hollow in his ears, anything he had to say died in the pit of his stomach.

Though she had told him to turn away, Aldegar did not. Her words stung like the bite of the wolves all that time ago. Instead, he came forward again, again grabbing her arm so that she would stop. _“Nysard is like a brother, Kai is like a brother for what that is worth to him. I am here to save what little they have left, so that they do not have to suffer the loss I did. I thought I came for her, but I did not. I am here for them, and more so I am here for you.”_ He let her arm go after that, shoulders slumping. He could not stop thinking of Kirsten, of what truths were yet out there; but he would no longer be with her. Could Dyanah not see that? Or did she just choose not to, and was she also playing with him?

_‘Aldegar… look at me,’_ She said, a shiver running about her body; but was it from the cold of the water and the air, or something more than that? If not, then why was he not the same? Was it because he did not care the same; did something deep within know him better than he did? _‘I never wanted any other but you. All I have left is that now.’_ Could he truly return that? Did he deserve to? He had been all she wanted, but he could not return those words. Though it had been a lie for one of them, he had loved Kirsten; he had wanted another, did he truly deserve anyone for that? _“Your shivering Dyanah, let us be done here and return to the fire. No good will come of the elements robbing us of strength; I cannot lose you to something like that.”_ He finally said, though Aldegar did not let go of her arm right away.

He stood there and watched it all, regret sitting heavy atop his shoulders. She all but ran away from him, and it could only be regret that he felt now. Aldegar knew that he wanted her, almost more than helping the last of those he counted as family; but if he gave into that now he would lend strength to Kai’s accusations. Would he be able to live with himself after that? Would he ever truly deserve her after that? When she turned around, he thought at first that Dyanah might come back to him, but instead she went for Nysard’s shirt.

Defeated, not by her or some monster, but by himself. Aldegar walked forward from the water, his shoulders sagging in regret for what he should have done, but could not. _“I cannot lose you, not to the clutches of Morr or to some untrue fear from another.”_ He murmured to himself before he reached dry ground and back to her. The farmhand reached out his hand for hers, letting Dyanah decide if she would take it this time; the choice would be hers, not his this time.

_‘…why?’_ It was all she could manage, all he deserved. _“How would I ever deserve you if I so easily give up on everything else?”_ Aldegar answered her why. Her hand, despite the shivering, was a warmth in his own.

They walked back to the fireside without another word, he let Dyanah lead him back, much like how her mount did his. The fire might have been welcome before, but part of the farmhand wanted the cold of the night. Cold and alone, it had nearly ended that way. Dyanah pulled away from him at last, rummaging through her things and producing a blanket and an oilskin of some sort. Without a word, she placed the blanket on his shoulders, the rough of the wool scratching at his bruised frame but he was thankful for it all the same. His eyes remained on the flames for a while, until he finally came to his senses and looked into Dyanah’s face, ignoring the proffered food and instead wrapping her in the blanket and holding her close to him. He would eat, but not now; he did not have the stomach for food, even if he was hungry.


----------



## revan4559

Kai: After asking why the hunter keeps sneaking up on you and the others you here him answer as he moves back over to the waters edge. "The first rule of traveling through the forest and throughout the world is a very simple one which you will need to learn. Always stay alert for you never know what would be out there. This rule you must learn quickly or die young sir as there are FAR darker and eviler things that can lurk in the forests of the old world. Things far greater and more fearsome then wolves, bears, beastmen and even vampires. Things that even I would struggle to hold back for long so as i said Sir Kai, always remain alert do you understand? For sometimes the group may require you to look out for them when I am not around." The Hunter then looks back at you with his pale features and what he says you may wish to take to heart even though you do not like him much what he says does carry alot of wisdom. What do you think about the revelation about creatures that are even stronger and more deadly than beastmen and vampires lurking in the woods of the old world? While thinking the name of such creatures comes to the forfront of your mind and unleashes a fear that was buried deep within the minds of men in ages past....Daemons.

Aldegar: OOC: Really couldn't think of what to put for your update however Komanko has pm'ed me what he intends to post i think it will be perfect for you to be able to use it to post. If you do want an update then pm me and ill think of something. So see Nysards post below.

Nysard: You hear Kai explain how it was that Aldegar got him to return to the group and you wonder why Aldegar would draw a friend against his own friend? Perhaps when Aldegar was talking to Kai he had drawn his weapon incase they got attacked by someone from within the village, maybe you should ask Aldergar himself why he drew his weapon when he brought Kai back to the group. While thinking on what you will do you hear Kai say something which brings your attention back into focus as he waves a large slice of cooked beef infront of your face before giving it to you and telling you that you can share it out with Aldegar is you want to as you apparently still have some faith in him. Looking around the camp fire you can see that Aldegar is sat on the other side of the fire with Dyanah held close by so you may also need to share some with Dyanah aswell unless she doesn't want some. What you currently do is up to you as you could stay and talk with Kai or go over and share the beef with Aldegar and Dyanah.

Dyanah: As you sit close to Aldegar picking at the fruit you retrieved from your bag the scent of cooking beef fills your nostrils which in turn churns your stomach as you long to have a proper meal. Looking around to see where the smell is coming from you can see Kai sitting on the opposite side of the camp fire cooking several large slices of beef which you do not remember him bringing which makes you wonder where exactly he got the beef from. Should you decide to question him about where he got the beef from then that is your choice or you could remain quite and content with being close to Aldegar as Kai seeing you two so close together now may spark another arguement. As you decide what to do you hear the Hunter answer Kai's question on why he keeps sneaking up on the group yet as you listen to his answer you still feel anger towards Hienrich due to your earlier arguement earlier but what his answer suggests means that maybe having an open camp fire may not be a good idea as it could attract some unwanted attention incase any of the beastmen are near. While sitting there you also notice that the priestess Keira has moved away from the group and gone to the side of the camp to start praying to the gods which you could possibly assume is either because she is used to doing it back at the temple or because she is asking for divine help.

Keira: As you kneel and pray for forgiveness you hear the strange accent of the hunter come from your left and looking up you see him leaning against a tree several feet away. "Praying for the gods help and forgiveness won't do you much good Priestess. If you believe the gods are so eager and care about petty things mortals ask for then you are wrong for there would be no shortage of miracles and mortals would be like children begging for every sweet in the store. They have far bigger concerns than that. When nothing else can be done, when mankind stands upon the edge of the abyss and his strength is failing, that is when the prayers of mortals take on new meaning." The hunter then pushes himself away from the tree and walks back over to the shore line and stares up at the moon Mannslieb letting you have time to think on what he has set and counter with anything that you may have to say, it appears that Hienrich Sclager is a man who doesn't not have faith in the goods or perhaps has maybe even witnessed true miracles himself during his many travels...do you question him about this or go back to praying?


----------



## komanko

OOC1: This post might effect everyone so I suggest reading it 

OOC2: This might get a little psychotic due to Nysard’s innocent nature, though I think that it came well… Maybe a little too extreme.

Nysard rubbed his chest, it was still sore at best and the pain constantly interrupted his line of thought. He hissed in pain as his fingers found soft spots in his fresh wound, he could feel his own tender flesh, it was healing miraculously, even unnaturally some might say… Nysard could feel it in his bones that something more than careful tending and healing was done here.

Still, before he could reach a real answer he was interrupted by Kai who at first seemed to speak reluctantly yet his tone quickly changed to a more serious one, one to match Nysard’s tone. 

Kai spoke with great passion when describing his anger at Aldegar, he began by saying that anger controls Aldegar. That might be true but not as extreme as Kai thought it to be. Aldegar does seem to be driven by anger but what could one expect from a person that lost everyone who he loved. Yet when Kai said that Aldegar have changed Nysard was forced to disagree and so he shook his head, “Its not that he changed…” Nysard began to say but Kai cut him off continuing his anger spitting speech.

Though most of Kai’s arguments seemed meaningless to Nysard even when he mentioned Kirsten, nothing really gave Kai enough reason to be so mad at Aldegar. Yet his next words shook Nysard to the core. He wouldn’t have guessed that something like that had happened between Aldegar and Kai… 

As Kai told Nysard how Aldegar drew his weapon at him Nysard shook his head in disbelief. He did not want to believe such a thing; he did not want to believe that such strife existed in their group of friends. It was incomprehensible, unreasonable, unimaginable. He couldn’t believe it yet when he looked at Kai’s eyes he knew it to be true. He knew that he was telling the truth as he could see how hurt he was, his eyes spoke where words faltered. 

Before Nysard could say anything, before he could find any excuse for Aldegar’s actions Kai already finished, quickly changing the subject by offering Nysard a big piece of cooked beef which he worked on by himself. 

Kai poisonously mentioned that Nysard could go and share his food with Aldegar and Dyanah as he still trusted them both. Too shocked to say anything Nysard began walking away. He heard Kiera saying something about his thanks being misplaced. He did not listen; he was far to shocked by Aldegar’s actions. Such unthinkable acts Nysard would have expected from a follower of the dark gods or at least a cruel mercenary, but not from a friend… Not from Aldegar.

He heard footsteps and saw how Kiera was quickly walking away from them. If it was another time he might have went after her to try and find out why did she leave in such haste but he simply couldn’t, his frail system of belief was shattered to pieces when he understood that anyone could draw a sword on him at any moment. Friend or foe alike, the feeling of cold steel in ones hand can take control of a man; give him a sense of power which he doesn’t really have… At those mere moments when one holds a weapon he gets to dictate life and death, such power is subjugating and some can’t help but resort to it. 

Maybe that’s what happened to Aldegar, maybe he was simple power hungry? No… No! Aldegar was his friend, his brother! Though as much as he tried convincing himself of Aldegar’s innocence doubt still slowly began to creep into his mind. First his violent anger bursts, than his betrayal… And now… A death promise to one who Aldegar considered as a brother… Maybe he was changing? Or was he always like that?

Suddenly Nysard’s mouth felt dry, and he breathed heavily. This can’t be happening! All he ever thought about his friends was shattering in front of him like glass against stone and the worst of it all is that he couldn’t bring himself to pick up the pieces.

He heard his doubt, like a whisper in the wind, he heard it telling him how everyone have changed, how things are not like in the old time… Old time… The pair of words by itself was so funny that it nearly made Nysard cry… It was roughly two or three days since they left the village and he already referred to it as to “Old Times”… That alone spoke of how much has changed.

He did not feel the wound anymore, it was nothing to him. His heart and mind were hurt by a far graver way. One of his own brothers betrayed him in the cruelest of ways. Promising death or hurt to one who wouldn’t agree with him. This was unacceptable. He could feel anger building inside of him, so much anger that it was nearly overwhelming.

It was impossible for Nysard to comprehend; he blinded himself with anger, rage, and hurt… Anger that built up since the attack on the village was about to burst in a violent explosion, anger that was so immense that it blinded him to everything.

Yes! It had to be it, Aldegar purposely tried to tear apart their group, he couldn’t stand the fact that others still had a family to try and save… It was obvious to Nysard now; under the searing anger Nysard’s ignorance whispered to him how Aldegar tried to tear them apart because he wanted everyone else to suffer with him together. It all made sense underneath the mask of ignorance and near overwhelming rage. 

Any sane human being would have thought Nysard a madman, if Nysard could have heard himself while not shrouded by grief, anger, and ignorance he might have thought himself mad as well. Yet that was not the case. As he walked away from Kai his anger finally burst in a wave of extreme violence, something that Nysard didn’t think himself to be possible of. 

This was far more than anger against a drunken farmer in a bar fight, it was far more brutal than anger in the midst of a battle, it was the peak of anger that Nysard could reach. His calm walk turned into something of a headlong bull charge headed at Aldegar. As much as the sane part of his mind screamed at him to stop he couldn’t bring himself to listen. His senses were shrouded by feelings of betrayal.

In a fit of unmatchable strength he rammed himself into Aldegar, hitting Dyanah in the process as well. His headlong charge tore Aldegar from his feet as they both flew through the air for a moment. Such violence was unknown to Nysard yet he did not try to stop. He began hurling rage fueled fists at Aldegar aiming to hurt him as much as he was hurt, while bellowing at him barely comprehensible sentences about betrayal, cruelty and hate, between his incomprehensible roars he even managed to insert a thing or two about raising a weapon against a brother and the fact that he discarded Kirsten like a leaf in autumn wind.

His ignorance fueled him and his excuse for a righteous fury… Between trying to hit Aldegar and roaring at him he could feel his mind screaming at him to stop that madness… Or was it someone else screaming? Was it one of his friends? Could be, but he had only one cause, causing Aldegar as much pain as possible. Right now Nysard knew that he deserved it and as feeble as his strength was he would still utilize it to reap vengeance.


----------



## deathbringer

The voice was a drawl, a low mocking sneer that seemed half savage snarl, half beautiful lilting melody.

Foreign, unfamiliar, only one could bare that tone, or one she did not know. She was unarmed back to the lake hands clasped before her and her eyes slid open her head whipping round.

He leant across a tree, arms crossed, lips awry with casual amusement as he watched her, her muscles relaxed, her heart which had begun to thud deep within her chest steadily slowing to normal rhythm.

He spoke words, perhaps of truth, perhaps falsehood, deigned for scepticism or even greater knowledge, yet she was immune to them, allowed them to ripple through her, taking their meaning to head not heart.

"You assume i pray for miracles hunter? Why would i pray for miracles when i need so little, I have food, I have company... in some senses of the word"

She threw a sharp look over her shoulder at the hunters form, a sly smile twisting her features

"Yet indeed i pray for forgiveness, and who knows if i find it, the mother will give me no sign, yet feeling that she listens, that though she may not respond, she listens, watches and forgives gives me the strength to try and fail and try again. I have failed many times in this short journey, i have taken up a weapon, if only against a creature of the night, abandoned the sacred temple to take up a quest for adventure and thrills, sinned in ways you undoubtedly heard, anger and lies have caressed my tongue."

She smiled as the hunter joined her at the waters edge, beautiful skin, cast in silver as his eyes lingered upon the moon, sharp contemplation upon his face.

"Yet i pray for forgiveness and i pray for strength and through belief i find the strength inside myself. The farmhand may find little comfort in prayers, see them as time consuming and worthless, and maybe they are, maybe the mother does not concern herself with the injuries of her children. Yet they give me the belief that i can heal those wounds, that the creams and poultices will work, will stave off the infection. They mean i can look my patient in the eye and say i will save you and know i am right."

"The prayer has given me the strength to save others, to perform miracles in the mothers name, sometimes when all seems lost, prayer has pulled others from the brink of death"

but not with Nysard she shuddered, nay that was anger.

The hunter stared on, perhaps he was about to speak yet she cut across him

"Why do you distance yourself from them? You anger that they call you bastard yet you give them no reason to be pleasant, you sit aside and brood when you know they see your arrival as collateral to the destruction wrought upon the village. They wade in the darkness for answers to madness and find none. Yet you give them no reason to see you otherwise, no reason to see you as anything but a heartless bastard. Don't you get lonely, do you ever desire company?"

She wanted to reach out, to touch his arm, yet her hand was frozen, her muscles bound in ice.

She lingered there still knelt on the shore side, waiting for an answer she thought would never pass through perfect sensuous lips


----------



## darkreever

It happened all at once, and with little warning or provocation. Something hit the farmhand, knocked him off his ass and flat onto his back. Everything was a haze for a moment, sound not coming in right; but that was all just for a moment for soon after his senses were shot through with pain and his vision stars. Something hit him in the side of his head, and another square with his jaw. It was only after several more hits connected that he realized they were fists, and Aldegar threw his arms, one to protect his face from further punishment and the other to shove his attacker off him.

Then sound returned to normal, and through the yelling and snarling Aldegar knew who was atop him laying down punches. And with that knowledge, he finally snapped out of his defeat, pain and anger contorting his features. At once, Aldegar stopped trying to push Nysard back, and instead shot his hand up higher and grabbed his friend by the back of his hair; driving his head down to meet his own.

There was a crack as his forehead met with Nysard’s nose, and another one as he pulled Nysadr back and repeated the process. It wasn’t enough to stop his friend, or perhaps former friend now; but the kick he sent between his friends legs did the trick. Aldegar quickly rolled onto his stomach, getting up slowly, unsteadily, and nearly stumbling back to the ground before getting both feet under himself.

He did this while waving any help off; the farmhand was stronger than this, he had to be stronger for this or why should he continue on? Aldegar looked at the prone figure at his feet, and was about to lay into him with several kicks to the stomach before he stopped himself. He looked down at his exposed arm, upon the scars marking his upper arm. Instead he knelt down on one knee, grabbing a fistful of Nysard’s hair and dragging his head up so they could stare each other in the eye before he turned the head to his arm and then jerking it back so they were staring again. _“You see that; remember how I got it? When the bull nearly gored Kai those seasons ago and it was us who saved him. The thing nearly killed you to, had I not got you out of the way and nearly lost my arm for it. I don’t know what you’re playing at Nysard; you were only so happy to have me off with Dyanah a moment ago and now you lay into me. Fine then,”_ He spat out, and with his other hand Aldegar drew the cleaver sheathed along his leg.

The farmhand thought he heard someone gasp at the sight of the blade, maybe the girl Keira; or worse Dyanah. But he had no intention of doing what others might have thought, and instead buried the cleaver into the ground next to Nysard’s head. _“You wanna stab me in the back like Kai, lets see if your man enough to really do it. I know he’s to coward, hiding behind lies, but maybe your ‘something more’. Both of you are the ones who have changed, turnin’ on those here to help you.”_ Aldegar growled so that everyone could hear him, letting go of Nysard’s hair and letting his head drop back to the ground.

As he stood up, the farmhand turned his back on Nysard, at first to glare at Kai, though the pain of betrayal was evident on his face. True betrayal, not like the kind Kai or Nysard had made up; no this was the betrayal of a friend, of a brother, shattering things. _"Have a hand in this by any chance friend? Had to be you, quick to talk but never to act on your own; play us as puppets or cattle."_



Then, his eyes wandered to Dyanah and his features softened a measure, for he was not angry with her, not as hurt with her, and certainly not betrayed by her. Aldegar walked to her, pain running up his side from the punches delivered by Nysard, and offered her his hand. She had been right there next to him when Nysard tackled him, and he could only imagine she had been thrown to the ground as well. _“Are you alright?”_ He asked her, noting the faint markings that were the tells of bruises in the coming.


----------



## revan4559

Everyone: Each of you tries to work out what has exactly happened to almost tear the group apart and make each other accuse one another of betrayal and now it appears that group has split down even more as Kai and Nysard remain one side of the camp fire while Dyanah and Aldegar the other. The priestess Keira is still by the bank of the lake still conversing with the hunter while Thorin sits apart from everyone watching the events unfold with no idea what to say or do. As the group settles back into camp of silence the mounts start to become edgy(sp?) as something seems to spoke them after a quick change in the wind direction. The horses try to rear up and pull away from the tree's that they are currently tired to while Dyanah's mules ears flick back as she goes completely still and her pupils expand, something really has unsettled the horses yet the mount of the hunter remains completely calm until a twig snaps just before Aldegar and Dyanah and as the twig does snap the black stallion tries to pull away from its tree aswell. When you turn your attention to what ever has made the twig snap you see a large brown bear rear up onto its hind legs as it lets out a growl at all of you around the camp, it appears something has lured this bear to your camp site and there is no possible way to avoid it now it is several feet away from you. (What were you doing before the bear arrived? What do you think about the appearance of the beast? Do you try to run away? Scare it or even try to stand against it? Perhaps you shout to warn the hunter and kiera?)

Keira: The hunter sighed as you asked your question as he turned his head to look at you with his cold steel-blue eyes shortly before he turns his entire body to face you. "I never desire company for I know that there are only two things that are truely certain in this world. The first is that we are born alone and the second is that we die alone, not matter how much we try to change it or cover it up. What does it matter if you spend your time inbetween these two events by yourself? It makes no difference as if you live then die alone you have no regrets and will feel no pain at leaving people behind but if you live a life full of friends and family then you will cause much pain and sorrow when you finally pass away." Hienrick then turns away from you to stare back up at the moon but this time his eyes have shifted to look at Morrslieb instead of Mannslieb. "I know this from experience as I have watched many a person I call friend die either because of the swords of our enemies or waste away at the hands of time. So heed my words young priestess, do not get to close to those your consider friends as in the end you will have to leave them either through your own death or theirs." The hunters voice sounds so full of sadness and sorrow yet he also appears to speak with wisdom and knowledge that you would expect from someone who has lived longer than they should have.


----------



## Euphrati

The firelight cast haunting shadows around the camp, the flickering glow softening the farmhand's rough features as he sat staring into the twisting flames seemly not to even aware of the proffered bundle of dried fruit that Dyanah held out hesitantly. Dyanah was just about to pull her hand back when his dark eyes finally shook off whatever thought had gripped him and a work-calloused hand reached out to gently grip her forearm. She let him pull her close, wrapping the woolen blanket around them both as she settled against his chest with a breathless sigh of exhaustion.

Dyanah felt the moment of awkwardness drain from her as she listened to the steady beating of Aldegar's heart, his arms protectively locked around her shoulders. No words needed to be spoken between them, the shared warmth of the other's embrace more solace that could every be voiced. Dyanah could feel the desolation that clung to her heart slowly lifting as she slipped into a light doze, only vaguely aware of the crackling fire and footsteps coming closer.

The pain brought her back into wakefulness with a muffled cry of shock. She tried to raise her hands to defend against the attacker, but exhaustion and the woolen blanket had tangled her hopelessly in their grip. She hit the ground hard as a force slammed into her; feeling her already wounded lip split once again, the stinging bite of blood filling her mouth and bringing her consciousness back into focus with the hard snap of adrenaline. The angry shouts of Nysard assailed her as she struggled to disentangle herself from the brawling men, crawling backwards a few feet to collapse in mute shock and still tangled in the blanket.

Aldegar seemed equally surprised at the sudden attack, though he shook it off quickly and reached out to crack Nysard's nose against his own forehead before rolling away himself. The farmhand clambered shakily to his feet, anger and pain written clearly across his features in the glow of the firelight as he glared down at the moaning bulk of Nysard. Dyanah felt her heart leap into her throat when the flash of a blade showed in Aldegar's hand. _No, do not prove them true my Wolf._

The blade flashed downwards, biting deeply into the earth next to Nysard's head while Aldegar growled down at the young man before turning to shoot a venom-laced look towards where Kai sat; the farmhand's words blunt with the heartache of betrayal. It was when he turned his eyes upon where she still lay that the harshness eased from Aldegar's features. He crossed the distance in two strides to offer his hand in aid, the words of concern hushed against the rage that had been upon his lips only moments before. Dyanah took the offered hand with a shallow nod, feeling the ache of new bruises and the sting of threatening tears as she rose to rest her free hand gently upon the rough jawline of the farmhand,

'You are a greater man in this moment than any I have ever known, Aldegar,'

The split in her lip burned with the whispered words, but Dyanah didn't care as she held Aldegar's gaze for a heartbeat before moving to stand beside him with the fierceness of a wounded she-wolf. Her amber eyes moved from the form of Nysard to that of Kai and back with the burning glare only a woman can manage,

'I do not know what anger has twisted your soul to this coward's poison Kai, nor yours Nysard, to strike out at one who has stood at your side throughout life like a brother. You claim Aldegar to be a such a monster yet *he *is not the one who has changed...'

Dyanah let her fingers intertwine with Aldegar's as she spoke,

'If it is me that your anger is with then speak and _be done with it_!'


-
(ooc- will move to the bear after the replies of the others)


----------



## Midge913

Thorin sat to the side, ignored as usual.  He watched on as the Dyanah and Aldegar sat alone removed from the fire, closely embraced. His lips peeled away from his teeth in a small sneer at seeing the two. It was obvious that each needed the others presence to deal with recent events, but such displays were shameful. Unlike the others Thorin cared little about the love interest brewing between the farmhand and the vet, but the drama that seemed to ensnare the group because of it was delaying him in his purpose. Revenge, cold and hard. His heart desired nothing more than to stand over the broken corpses of the creatures that had once again taken everything from him. His eyes burned deep within his hood with a righteous hatred that would see his thirst for vengence sated. 

His nimble hands played over his bow, feeling for imperfections or cracks. Thorin had made the bow under the tutelage of his late uncle, Chriton had thought that the task of creating something useful and practical would occupy Thorin's time and provide him focus. Some part of Thorin believed that it had been so, but often at the workbench his thoughts had strayed to darker times. Of fires and death, and the time alone with his thoughts had driven him deeper into himself. It had filled his soul with more rage and hatred. Hatred that would only grow to consume his thoughts due to the events of the last two days. The strong wood creaked under his grip as he fought to control the fury that coursed through his small frame. 

A sudden commotion drew his attentions away from his introspection, and he looked up, glaring from underneath the wide trim of his deep cowl. For some reason, Nysard had rushed at Aldegar, knocking Dyanah over in the process. I quick gleam of silver, a glint of metal in the moonlight told Thorin that a blade had been drawn. Aldegar stood over Nysard, cleaver in hand, and a look of murderous fury in his eyes. Thorin thought that Aldegar was going to strike Nysard with the weapon and Thorin went so far as to knock and an arrow and bring his bow to his cheek in one swift movement. Thorin's intervention however was not needed as Aldegar, a half second faster than Thorin, buried the cleaver in the ground next to Nysard's head. Watching Aldegar closely from his shadowed seat, Thorin saw his expression soften when he saw Dyanah on the ground, also a victim of Nysard's assault. He went to her and helped her to her feet, the two sharing a few quiet words. It was then that Dyanah rounded on the other members of the group. Voice full of fury and scorn. 

Trying to remain unobtrusive Thorin stood arrow still knocked to his bow. He stepped into the firelight, weapon clearly evident and said with as much scorn as he could possibly lend his words,"Would all of you stop this. You are acting like frigthened children fighting over the last scraps of your mother's apron. Aldegar we are not the enemy. Nysard what do you accomplish by attacking Aldegar but to prove once more that you are a consumed with rage that you are pointing in the wrong direction. Save you strength. Hate each other if you must, but save your strength to met out your revenge on those who destroyed our homes, and stole your families."


----------



## Angel of Blood

It happened before Kai could do anything about it, if he indeed would have acted at all. One moment Nysard had been pacing around the campsite, seemingly trying to digest the revelation Kai had told him. Then in the blink of any eye he was on top of Aldegar, throwing punches at him in an incoherent rage. Kai went to stand up, for a moment old instincts told him to break up the fight between the two friends and help Aldegar. 

But then bitterness flooded back into his mind, memories of Aldegar threatening him and forcing him to return, abandoning his love for Kirsten for the vet, all of this compounded with the loss Jenna, of his family, village, friends and the horrors he faced in his village and more pressingly the village of the damned as he had come to know it. Previously unknown feelings of hurt, betrayal and satisfaction poured into his heart and mind as he sat back down and watched Aldegar endure the beating. 

But Aldegar always was the bigger of their clique, the brawler also. Before long Aldegar managed to turn the tables on Nysard and beat him to the ground in return. He jerked up Nysards head and snarled something into his ear, indicating the arm he had injured saving Kai himself from a raging bull, Kai might have felt a twinge of guilt at this before, but he was still too bitter. It was when Aldegar drew his cleaver though that brought Kai to his feet, ready to spring forwards and stop the farmhand from harming Nysard. The cleaver was buried into the ground next to Nysard a moment later though. Aldegar raised his voice this time so that Kai could hear his words aswell.

“You wanna stab me in the back like Kai, lets see if your man enough to really do it. I know he’s to coward, hiding behind lies, but maybe your ‘something more’. Both of you are the ones who have changed, turnin’ on those here to help you. Have a hand in this by any chance friend? Had to be you, quick to talk but never to act on your own; play us as puppets or cattle."

Kai glared back at him, rage rolling through his system like an avalanche at the cowardice his words implied. He thought about going for his sword, to let Aldegar know how it felt. But he resisted, he would not stoop to the levels of the simple farmhand. Instead he made his way over to Nysard to help him up. As he did so, Aldegar helped Dyanah to her feet and watched with disgust as she obsessed over him, gazing pathetically into his eyes. Her amber eyes then swept over Nysard and then himself, anger filling her this time as she went to lecture them

“I do not know what anger has twisted your soul to this coward's poison Kai, nor yours Nysard, to strike out at one who has stood at your side throughout life like a brother. You claim Aldegar to be a such a monster yet he is not the one who has changed...” she locked her fingers with Aldegars before finishing “'If it is me that your anger is with then speak and be done with it!”

Kai looked down as she spoke, though not in shame or admittance as it might appear at first. He took steady breathes, attempting to calm the wrath that was quickly returning. But it was no good, the avalanche thundered on again, restraint cast away as the vet snapped at him.

“Oh shut up, you annoyingly haughty bitch!” He snarled, glaring at her now with as much contempt as he would at Aldegar “You believe yourself to be so high and mighty, above the levels of myself or Nysard, so convinced of your ‘beloveds’ purity and chivalry. But you know not the real Aldegar, as unlike *us*, you have not been with him your whole life. He has always been the wrathful one, preferring to solve any problem with his fists instead of his thick skull, always getting us into fights with the other lads of the village. It was *I* who would help clam situations that would see us in over our heads, who would make the apologies to the tavern owner or elders in the village that he had once again upset.”

He paused for a moment, his choler now truly up as he glared at the farmhand she so adoringly held onto. 

“But do you want to know the catalyst of this bitterness and rage that fuels me now? You may recall how earlier I attempted to leave this group, having lost faith in the enigmatic hunter and your constant changes of loyalty between that bastard and your dear ‘wolf’. But then chivalrous Aldegar caught up with me and demanded that I return to the group. Now it was at this juncture that I began to truly realise just how he had changed. Not requesting I return, but demanding it. I refused, after all it was my choice to do so. Can you guess what your charming ‘wolf’ did next?”

He poured every ounce of bitterness, rage and betrayal into the glare he shot at Aldegar now, making sure he and the others would know his words to be true. 

“He drew his weapon and informed me that if I was not prepared to return by my own will, then he would make me return whether I wanted to or not.”

He let the revelation hang for a moment, looking to see if the vet even cared that Aldegar could do something so callous and tyrannical. 

“Pray do tell me, what kind of friend does that? What kind of man threatens harm to somebody who doesn’t agree with his wishes, a friend at that?” He spat at the ground and glared one last time before adding “And don’t you dare call me a coward again, that is my last and only warning, unlike Aldegar my honour and restraint has limits, but even they can be broken when tested enough”

It was at that moment that Thorin tried to intervene, attempting to restore calm to the group as it stood upon a cliff edge, waiting to fall into darkness. Kai ignored the man and continued over to Nysard, offering a hand out to help his friend up.


----------



## darkreever

_*“Oh shut up, you annoyingly haughty bitch!” *_

They weren’t even aimed at him, but the words hit Aldegar like the crazed man from earlier in the day. Kai snarled his answer to Dyanah, his eyes set as if they could kill by mere sight alone. He continued his tirade, adding further insult by claiming to know the larger farmhand better than any other present. And yet, despite claiming to know Aldegar so well, Kai had been caught completely by surprised in the options he had been presented with and the manner of them being put to him. Though in all Kai’s hate filled words, there was some truth held within. Aldegar did solve many problems with his fists, but he had never forced another to fight his battles and never asked for help smoothing over hurt feelings after.

Looking to Dyanah, the shock of Kai’s outburst was written plain as day and even someone as admittedly thick as he could see that. Whatever Kai was going for, he had most assuredly achieved it. But his final words, those truly caught his attention and he found himself pushing Dyanah back so that he might get between her and Kai. And then it hit him and the farmhand could not help but smile for a moment.

_“You’re more than just a coward Kai, you’re a fool too. When I came after you, you thought I was giving you a choice of leave or return? We left to get those stolen from us together; we will need you just as you will need us. What would happen if we save them and you die? You really want your sister to have to suffer that?”_ He said, trying to lock eyes with the former stable boy. _“The only choice you had was how you were returning back here, on your own or over my shoulder like a sack. If you really know me so well then me being willing to beat or threaten you should not be so surprising.”_

And with that Aldegar took a step forward towards Kai, putting him more into the center of the camp. He looked around to the others, to Thorin the twitchy-eyed thinly freak watching things, to the still shocked Dyanah barely an arm length away, to Nysard still on the ground, and finally the anger fueled Kai before him. _“That’s right!”_ He shouted, wanting all to hear his next words. _“I solve most problems with violence, and have few problems in doing so. How can any of you be surprised? Have you walked with your heads up your arse’s all these seasons? Kai asks what kind of friend does what I did and my answer is one who is no coward, who would rather keep an eye on scum like that bastard hunter than turn his back on those he called friend.”_ He finished, and deep down Aldegar took a savage pleasure in saying what he did. None of it should be a shock to anyone, but with the way Nysard and Kai had been acting he would not be surprised to find out that it shocked someone, but in the end he was right and had only done as he always did. Fist first, mouth second; because actions worked faster than words and he was no talker.

[OOC – Looks like I will be holding back on the bear until the reactions of others go up first. Shouldn’t be too long I bet.]


----------



## deathbringer

Words sowed with bitter sorrow cut across the night air, the hunters eyes moving out across the water into the forgotten realms of the past. Faded memories rippled in eyes of ice, emotion carressing the icy perfection of his features.

Her breath was stolen, for but a moment she was spellbound, held motionless by the agonising beauty lit by the humanity suddenly burning within those eyes. It was if veils had been lifted, walls crumbled to dust, the shards of his splintered defences piercing her heart like an arrow.

Then the curtains were drawn across those windows into a human soul, the arrow torn asunder, her breath suddenly so rapid slowing as she stared upon him with greedy fascination confounded by the longing to see that trace of emotion once more.

Yet was life so bleak, how could their be so little to strive for, was this world merely desolation and death.

Her eyes met those veiled portals, tracing his torso, his words like blood from a wound spilling onto the floor. What monster could tear a mans hope entirely from him, leave him bereft and grim.

What wound could be so grievous as to leave him thus, yet all wounds could be healed with the mothers faith.

A single flashing movement and she was close to him hand flicking out with sinuous grace to snatch one of the pistols from his chest her hand clasping around the butt with a shudder. The icy feel, the cold emptiness of a weapon designed and used for a single purpose to end life. Her second movement was jittery the revulsion twisting at her fingers making her long to throw it, to toss it away into the river even as she twisted its butt to place it against her temple

Her voice was challenging the pose striking in the moonlight as she stood before him, his features impassive, eyes narrowing with curious amusement

"You bear wisdom in your heart that is not lined upon your features. Yet if life is so grim, tell me why i should not end it now, why i should not place a round through my skull"

His response was tempered by a small sigh, weary, his youthful features suddenly bearing the weight of an age

"You may end your life if you wish priestess but i doubt that Shaylla and Morr will forgive you for taking your own life without achieving anything of real meaning."

A wry smile twisted her face, her bluff called yet she shot back at him, challenging his dour words

"i thought the gods were not interested in the petty affairs of mere mortals"

He challenged her back, his stance relaxing, his voice emotionless, the cold flint of his eyes reflecting her emotion with cold logic

"They are not but once you cross from this world to theirs then they have to deal with you least the dark four decide it upon themselves to take your soul."

The conversation amused her a smile spreading across her face, the theology interesting and engaging so reminiscent of the days of old, when older healers had debated and Why? why so little faith, what could bite so deep, he had to be savable, their must be a spark of hope left, something with which she could dredge up those emotions

"still life is so full of misery and pain, love and laughter just a bitter form of flagellating your soul. Why not save myself the anguish?"

Then the smile faded and she pointed the pistol at the hunters chest

"or i could put you out of your misery"

The hunter did not flinch his cold logic once again his shield, the words forcing a dry chuckle from her lips

"Now that would definately be going against the beliefs of your order, child. Killing someone is strictly against the laws of Shaylla so do you intent to turn away from her completely by pulling that trigger?"

She slotted the pistol back into the holster upon his chest, her knuckles brushing tremulously across the corded muscles of his chest, her own breath catching even as she turned away relieved to be rid of the tainted metal of the pistol.

Yet the taint still lingered stained upon her very skin the weapons icy cold still branded upon her and she moved to the waters edge hands scrubbing frantically in the water, her words half distracted mind fixed upon the bloodstains she could feel soaked into her skin

"then what do you live for hunter?"

His words floated over her shoulder, carressing her ears though the impact was lost even as she scrubbed

"I live so that i may atone for the sins that I have committed and for those that I have allowed to be committed by those i called my family. Tell me child, do you know what its like to see a member of your family be turned into a monster that you hate the most. And then said monster consume the blood of the rest of your family but while sparing you?"

" You didn't see tuesdays in the village did you?"

The joke burst from distracted thoughtless lips and her face fell as the impact hit home a fraction to late. Her mind taken from her hands she moved towards him from the waters edge sorrow burning in her eyes her hand half reaching out to him, faltering halfway to fall uselessly to her side.

"It is something I will never mother willing experience. It is a horror that none should have to experience."

Her breath snagged in her throat the urge to touch him to hold him close and burning impulse stopped dead by the icy chill of his gaze. Her words were half choked horse she hissed

"Why were you spared?"

"I do not know what I was but even now years later the answer still eludes me but there is one other thing you should know. The monster I am refering to are the same kind of monsters are hunt even now so do not think that my family felt the embrace of Morr for long as soon after they turned into the monsters in the forms of humans aswell."

Anger flooded her, the farmhand was right, it was his fault, he was the reason so many where dead, so many still could die and she staggered back from him, turning away a hand running through her blonde tresses as she fought to control the seering rage.

It burst from her and she rounded upon him with a frantic snarl

"so you did bring them to us, you brought the beasts down upon us?"

His words were quick and earnest his gaze intense as he met the fire in her eyes

"These vampires which we are hunting are not part of my family, priestess. These are just vampires that are travelling through Nordland, vampires which need to be destroyed. Do not presume that I led them to your village"

The anger died her mouth opening and closing as she struggled to regain the flames that enveloped her, to find ashes and she ran her hand through her hair once more her mind reaching out for words

"why are you telling me this?"

"You asked why I do not seek company so I told you why. My entire family has become what I hate most in the world and I hunt down their entire race until my end finally comes so with a family that are all vampires you now understand why i distance myself from others? And why others always distrust me."

"you condemn the world for the folly of another, hold grim silence as your only companion, see the world through eyes glazed with distrust and hatred. Yet you were spared, something stayed the monsters hand, some compassion held him back. Perhaps he realised you to be the only one who could end the madness?"

He found no words though skepticism laced his gaze and she allowed herself to slump upon the bank to sit before him, her eyes floating out over the moon as it glittered in the water before her, her words whispered to the ghostly water
"are you happy, hunter,?"

He stood, a pillar of strength unmoved by fatigue or emotion, her slumped like a pile of rags before him

"No im not, priestess. I will never be happy until all vampires in this world have been destroyed. As for why the monster spared me then it isn't because it has compassion it is likely to be that the torment of knowing all of my family are now monsters greatly amuses it."

Her voice was defeated, sorrow lacing through her words bound by certainty

"Then you will die miserable hunter, you are but one man, without companions and allies you will die unfufilled,"

The wall of logic bounced words upon her her eyes rolling yet the words opened new avenues of attack and she stormed upon then

"You are wrong about that woman. I sent those that tried to help me away as they would of only been killed if the followed me and i know they would rather die in their beds then some forgotten part of the world. And I have all i need to survive against the monsters in the night." 


His fingers moved to the ring on his finger, hand resting on the hilt of his silver sword yet kiera pressed on an idea seeding her words

"you are stone hunter yet their are seeds in your walls, seeds that will become creepers. You send allies away, then pick up strangers on the highway. Why?"

She pressed on, searching probing, probing for the gap in his walls, to open those emotions once more

"you would make better time alone, catch the vampires quicker, yet you have taken us along, strays under your wing... do you not see what that means?"

She implored him, eyes meeting his gaze head rising 

"I was hired by the one you call Dyanah and like all hunters once I have been hired i must see my contract through to the end."

The arrangement shocked her, what had the vet to offer one such as this

"hired? for what price?"

"We are to stop at several places along the way to collect some things that I require. Now that I know what the vampires are up to there are things I need to prepare for and prepare you all for."

"i still do not see what you gain from our presence? I am not convinced hunter"

"I gain nothing from the presences of you and your friends as it is you who decided to follow me. But to follow me you need to know what we are dealing with and what we will possibily face, you on the other hand Priestess are a liability as your order is one of peace but where we go there will be violence, blood and death."
her response was quick the certainty of her purpose sliding from her lips

"and i shall bring peace life and healing to those that need it, as is the characteristic of my order, hunter"
His words stung her, that she was some chattel to him, that the vet was of use but her a liability, weak and pathetic.

"Just try not to get killed along the way during the battles against the vampires as they will quickly raise your corpse to fight for them, priestess." The hunters gaze turns from the sky to look at Keira with his steel blue eyes.

The smouldering embers burst to flames and she snarled

"Never fear hunter, if it is the darks art of necromancy we face, you will find me with as much fire in my veins as runs through your own"

"Ice flows through my viens woman. And it will flow through yours when you face the fully might of vampires for the first time, I am used to the dark powers they possess now as I have killed many vampires during my time as a hunter, along with helping combat the forces of the dark four."

her smile broke the night eyes dancing with a mischief

"And fire will melt ice hunter, I have a feeling that it is not just your followers that will change during this journey hunter. You will disagree, yet every stone will wear away, who knows even I might find a purpose"

She stood and began up the bank
"We should return to the others, who knows what they may have done to eachother in our absence."


----------



## komanko

A loud crack, blank, white, his vision was lost for a mere moment. The sound of a thunderclap ringed within his ears. A moment passed, the pain, it arrived yet again, the searing white blindness filling his vision again as well. His brain worked quick, the rage dispersed, giving away its place for pain. Smell of blood, the tang of it on the edge of a tongue.

True determination still clouded Nysard’s judgment, true righteous rage. Nothing could compare to it, not even the pain and as such it was not enough to drive him back. His assault was renewed with increased vigor. A hit, the air draining, choking, lack of air. He fell back to the ground, his back hitting the grass covered dirt. Gasping for air he tried to breath, short raspy breaths. Cough, blood spat, one consumed without knowledge, without control. The metallic taste filled his mouth as he still gasped for air.

His vision cleared, he could see more than his target, he could see his surrounding, he could see horror, terrible pain and sadness. He could feel disappointment, disbelief. It seemed that he could nearly smell it, it reeked, he wanted to shut himself away, to ignore them but he couldn’t. He knew that it was his fault, that they were a result of his actions.

He saw Aldegar, stumbling, unsteady, unsure. Slowly regaining balance. He saw the rage in the farmhands eyes, he could see his hands trembling in uncontrolled anger. The urge to smash, tear, kill. Primal instincts. The beast in his eyes, he could see it as Aldegar could see his. So susceptible and weak. Basic urges, were they any better? Was he any better? Should he even bother standing up? Wouldn’t it be better for all of them if he simply slit his throat? Yet if he does that what honor would be in that? He held honor so high, so high that he attacked his friend, his brother just because another’s words, was he so trusting that he didn’t even bother finding out if that was the truth?

He prided himself for having a good moral judgment yet now… Now it seemed that he was the one who should be judged. His thoughts were quickly cut off, the stream ended like a river blocked by a dam. He expected the kicks, the punches, the curses and the rage. He expected them, deserved them, welcomed them. Yet they did not come. Instead, his face pulled upwards, roughly with no mercy. Instead of blows came words, surprising, unnatural for someone as Aldegar.

He reminded him of the story of the bull so many seasons ago. It seemed like a life time now. In a way, it was a lifetime. So much have changed…

He listened, he carefully judged, these words, they were not something Aldegar would give to anyone. He still hoped to maintain a sort of friendship and if not at least a comradeship. Was he so extremely mistaken when he judged Aldegar by Kai’s words? Was there a hidden motive in Kai’s actions? The rasp of steel, a familiar sound, looking at Aldegar he saw him draw his cleaver, he saw the want, the need to bath in blood. He could feel those instincts, yet again the former brother surprised, yet again he managed to control his rage or was he simply proving something? 

At this moment of shame he might’ve welcomed death, it could be an easy escape, a good one. Yet it did not came. The sound of dirt splitting against steel. The pressure on his hair was eased, he looked and saw that the cleaver was now buried deep in the ground. Above him was a growling Aldegar, he spoke of backstabbing and dared Nysard to show that he was something more than Kai with his mocking tone.

As Aldager walked away he left Nysard with the cleaver. The idea, such a vile thing and it came so easily to his mind. He could pick it up, he could stab Aldegar, he would prove that he IS something more. He would be something more, certainly, something more wicked, more vile, more evil. Surely not something more pure or more controlled, more good or more friendly. If he does that he would be no better than the mad villagers they just faced, he knew he was better than this. He had to be.

He slowly stood up and spat more blood, he did not owe anything to Aldegar, he used all those scars of his as cards in a game, showing them off when needed. Gaining breathing place by that. He could end this, for better or worse, he could now just grab the cleaver and stab, someone, it didn’t have to be Aldegar, it could be Kai, it could be Dyanah, maybe she was the cause, he could slit his own throat as he suggested to himself earlier…

He could not… He was weak, disillusioned, misguided, he was used like a puppet even if not intentionally. It did not seem like Kai cared for the outcome, it seemed like he was happy with it. No, this was not acceptable. Death was not the answer, nor was violence he should’ve known better. Why was he blinded by Ulric’s holy rage at those moments? Was it a test set by someone greater than simple man… No… He was just looking for someone to blame as he knew he could only blame himself. 

He had plenty of time for thought, it seemed that his outburst caused a cataclysmic battle between all of his friends, or past friends… Dyanah quickly intervened in favor of her new beloved, he was not really alarmed by that, things like that happened. Yet still, in a way it mixed with the rest of the things, and in a way it fueled his unjust anger at Aldegar. 

As hard as it was to admit, Aldegar might have been correct, maybe they were the ones changing? Kai definitely seemed different, more determined, more cunning and certainly crueler after he spat his next words at Dyanah. Each word filled with so much hate, disgust and anger, coated in venomous bitterness.

Without warning Thorn intervened as well, a figure until now kept in darkness, keeping silent and to himself. A sane mind in a maelstrom trying to push them back from a certain fall into an endless void. It seemed they all grey more determined, they all strengthened their bonds even if through hate and despair. The shared common goal, it made them keep the group together.

He heard footsteps, he saw a hand, helpful, yet was it another trap? Will he, by grabbing the offered hand show that he supported everything that Kai said? He would not risk it again. And yet again before he was able to react another one burst again into the conversation, Aldegar returned, his strength and courage renewed by his beloveds support. 

He shouted about him not being a coward. About how they shouldn’t be surprised. It made more sense now, after the beating. Was physical punishment such a good instrument for clarifying one’s thoughts and vision. It seemed that it worked. A barrier has been removed, maybe a side effect of the disease filled claws that ripped his skin earlier. He did not know, he could not know. Yet one thing was sure. He reached a decision.

In those seconds of calmness he stood up and pushed Kai’s hand away. He looked at the now proud and mockingly smiling Aldegar. “I know what I must do. I am more than Kai!” He heard the cry of the horses, he saw the big shadow fall. He felt the bestial presence, his senses heightened from the adrenaline which was passing through his veins.

With a swift and solid motion he tore out the cleaver from the ground. A perfect strike this could be, a swift end, deadly and merciless. “You will die Aldegar!” He shouted with rage and fear. The cleaver spun away from his hand, it traveled fast, precise. It flew through the air, cutting it like butter. 

“Yet not by my hand!” He finished his roar of anger. His words died out as his cleaver, Aldegar’s cleaver, passed right near the man’s face, passing by Dyanah and with a loud thump smashed against the burly and huge form of the brown bear lurking behind them both. The bear howled in surprise and stumbled back, it grabbed its snout and whined in a pathetic display of pain as the cleaver hit him with its blunt side directly at the snout. Without wasting another moment for thought Nysard spun back towards the small fire that they lit and grabbed one of the burning wooden logs from it. 

The heat scorched his hand but he did not feel it, his mind was flowing with thoughts of shame and of ways to atone it. Quickly he picked up his axe as well, his trusty father’s axe. The last remnant of his father in this world. Picking both he doubled back towards the bear waving the burning log in front of him and making threatening arcs with the axe as well, trying to drive the bear away instead of killing it.


----------



## Midge913

Tension filled the air as the group continued to argue and berate each other with words far too heavy laden with emotion. Could they not see that the revenge that they strove for must be cold and calculated. So much had been taken from him, so often that he didn't think that he could feel any other emotion but cold fury ever again, but to direct it towards friends and allies was pointless. It served nothing but to stall them in their purpose. He was about to intervene once more, though he knew it would make little impact, when Nysard, bolted to his feet, Aldegar's discarded cleaver in his hand. At first Thorin thought that he meant to attack the farm hand again, this time weapon bared, but still he shouted on. 

It was then that Thorin heard the whinny of the horses, they were spooked. As he focused on the source of their agitation, Nysard continued to cry out, proclamations of Adldegar's death overwhelming anything else his ears could pick up, and he watched as, more gracefully than Thorin would have given him credit for, Nysard threw the cleaver streaking through the air striking not a tree or brush as Thorin had assumed but a great furred shadow. The form came closer to the fire and Thorin could see it clearly, a huge brown bear, grabbing its snout where it was obvious that Nysard's cleaver had just struck. 

On instinct more than design, Thorin raised his bow and felt the soft goose fletching against his check as in one swift motion he loosed the shaft, and drew another from the quiver at his back. The thick oaken shaft struck the beast in the right forepaw and it bellowed in pain as it backed away from the burnt spur of wood that Nysard had taken from the fire and was now waving in its face. Thorin knew that he would waste all of his arrows trying to kill the massive creature and he dared not loose another shaft for fear of hitting Nysard. Moving around the flank he hoped that the fire and the pain of the injuries already dealt would be enought to chase the creature away, but all the same he searched for another vantage point that would give him a clear shot in the event that it did not flee.


----------



## darkreever

_“You will die Aldegar!”_ Nysard shouted to him, the cleaver torn from the ground in a single motion. They were words he had been dreading beyond all others, and if more followed the farmhand was no longer listening. Despite what had happened, and he made to shove Dyanah away from him so that no harm could possibly befall her. However Nysard was faster, the cleaver was already from his hand before Aldegar could do anything and he cursed himself for being so slow. But he never felt the cold metal strike his flesh or scrape against bone, instead he felt the momentary breeze of it pass by him, passing between his face and the top of Dyanah’s head before impacting on something large and very close.

There was an animal cry of pain and something big moved out of the corner of the farmhands eye, when he turned his eyes widened at the sight before him. A bear! A great bear, likely drawn by the fires from earlier this day. Without thought he put an arm against Dyanah, pushing her away from the thing purely out of instinct and then finally he snapped to reality. Turning to her, he urged her away, towards his own mount. “My axe, get my axe!” He yelled to her before grabbing the largest piece of wood he could find from the fire. It was a pitiful thing, barely more than a twig in thickness and just over half his arm in length.

Nysard had done similar, but with an axe in his other hand. He was at his former friends side without hesitation, that bear could be the end of all of them regardless of how they felt about each other. That, however, did not stop him from speaking. _“When this is over and your sister and the others are saved, you and me are done Nysard. You might want me dead, but I’ll be damned if you die before savin’ her.”_


----------



## Euphrati

Kai's words were like an envenomed dagger thrust into her gut; the stable hand's tone laced with a biting anger that brought the burning aftertaste of bile to the back of Dyanah's throat and a bitter cold that poured through her veins to eclipsed the warmth of the flames. The young man's words were coarse and blinded with a spite that she couldn't believe had been hidden from the others for so long. She was unable to hide the flinch at Kai's implication of the fact that she had not been borne amongst the locals of their village.

_Will I always be seen as a stranger? Always the outsider?_

Kai continued, finally revealing the core of his bitterness and had Dyanah not still been swallowing back the sourness that coated her tongue she would have laughed aloud at his self-righteous ego. She had never claimed that Aldegar was anything but who he was. _Could they not see that was why the farmhand had so taken her heart so many years ago?_ He was unabashed in who he was, a blunt honesty of character so much like the animals whom her life was devoted.

It was Aldegar that stepped forward to place his bulk between her and the stable hand, his anger finding a focus in Kai's words but Dyanah found herself thankful of his bulk not only for the strength of heart he showed, but because it hid her uncouth smirk from the stable-boy's seeming fragile ego. Kai had crossed over to where Nysard lay regaining his senses upon the ground, the viper seeking to maintain his grip upon the other boy through an overt show of kindness that was a thinly veiled as his sour heart.

With a shake of his head, Nysard seemed to recover himself and batted the proffered hand away to rise unsteadily to his feet alone. There was still a strange wildness to the young man's eyes that worried Dyanah deeply, a cold sense of loss that clung to him like a stain. The horses had become nervous with the unease of the camp, their muffled snorts becoming ever so agitated, but it was when Guinevere all but danced in place with her eyes rolling and soft muzzle flared in alarm that Dyanah realized it was more than the bickering of the humans that had the mounts distressed.

A flash of the fire reflected off the blade in Nysard's hand, drawing her attention with a gasp time seemed to slow down. The young man raised it above his head in a single motion before hurling it across the camp at where she and Aldegar stood. Her vision narrowed down to the spinning blade, shock robbing her of action just as it had robbed her of words earlier. Aldegar made to push her aside, away from the spinning path of the blade but it was apparent that that the farmhand's equally shocked reaction was not going to be enough as the blade passed by his head and towards her own in a seemingly unerring path. It was only when the bestial roar came after the razor-edge of the cleaver whistled by her close enough to feel the breeze of its passing, that Dyanah realized the killing edge may not have been meant for either of them.

She spun around, a reaction partially rooted in fear and partially in survival instinct, to see the gleaming white fangs studding the bear's gapping maw that looked easily big enough to swallow her whole. Aldegar was there in an instance, urging her towards the horses and where his axe lay before turning to snatch a firebrand from the flames as Nysard had just done himself. Dyanah did not wait for a second urging, she turned and sprinted across the clearing, hurdling the edge of the fire in her haste and not caring that her shirt hung loosely from her shoulder as she scrambled in amongst the panicking mounts.

'Guine! Stand!'

The mule twitched and tossed her head, her eyes rolling with alarm and her dappled hide trembling as if she was beset by a hoard of biting flies, but she quieted enough for Dyanah to loosen the tension knot she had put in the hackamore's lead reins. If the horses made to bolt they could easily break a leg in the darkness. Guinevere could be counted on to defend the herd and keep them from simply turning heels to the camp and not stopping until they died of exhaustion or found their way back to their home in the village. But that wouldn't matter much if the bear got a hold of any of them, she had seen its claws and they made the dagger in her pouch look like a child's toy.

Aldegar's packs were nearby her own, the shaft of his axe braced across the top and gleaming in the firelight. It was heavier than it looked as Dyanah hefted it up, her mind racing as to why the bear had blundered into their camp in the first place._ No healthy animal would enter a campsite with a blazing fire and shouting humans. Something had to be wrong with the beast._ Dyanah turned and quickly made her way across the campsite, holding the axe out to the side with the biting edge away from her out of the unconscious respect that her father had instilled in her of all bladed tools.

*'Here!'*

Dyanah offered the haft to Aldegar's side, her other hand reaching out to take the firebrand and her expression clear that if the farmhand even though of dissuading her from standing at his side then he would be on the receiving end of the smoldering branch himself.


----------



## revan4559

Everyone: The Bear bellows in pain as the arrow loosed from Thorin's bow imbeds itself in its right forepaw but with a quick swipe of its left paw the arrow snaps in half by the tip remains stuck in the creature. With three of you now baring its way towards the meat cooking above the fire and the mounts the bear lashs out with its good paw in a long swiping motion which the three of you(nysard, dyanah, aldegar) manage to dodge back from easily although Nysard almost stumbles back into the fire after tripping on a broken branch. With another step forward the brown bear sends its left paw sweeping towards Aldegar and clips the flat of his axe almost pulling it out of his hands before being forced back by the flaming sticks used by Dyanah and Nysard who is quickly joined by Kai who is also now using one of the flaming logs from the fire. What you do find odd is that the hunter and Keira are still stood back at the shore of the lake doing nothing, well the Hunter is doing nothing but Keira rushes foward to help you all.

Keira: Before the hunter says anything else you hear a commotion and shouting coming from the group back at the fire and turn to see that a great brown bear as made its way into the camp intent on eating the mounts there along with what appears to be some beef cooking above the fight, of which you have no idea where it came from as all the group brought was fruit and vegetables. You look to see that Aldegar has his axe in hand with the vet Dyanah stood to his right with a flaming log in her hands along with Kai and Nysard doing the same, where Thorin is you do not know but judging from the way the bear is cautiously moving towards the group then it knows that Thorin is close and it doesn't want to get too close to the weapon and fire wielding rag-tag group. As you start to run to help the rest of the group you see the hunter slowly turn and look at the bear but what you find strange is that he mutters quietly to himself "Its a shame they aren't wolves." Before he slowly makes his way back to the fire as he reloads his pistols, however as you are running back to the group you easily out pace him and snatch a burning log out of the fire and take your place next to Aldegar.

Everyone: You are quickly joined by Keira who had taken up a flaming log aswell and now confronted with an axe-wielding brute(Aldegar) and four flame wielding humans the bear seems to start realizing that this might not be worth it in the first place but it looks at the meat above the fire before looking back at the five of you and lets out another roar, clearly this is a very hungery bear. At the moment the hunter is no-where in sight and neither if Thorin but there is no time to look for them now as the bear takes another step forward and lashes out with its injured paw to try and take Aldegar's lower jaw off but luckily he is able to bring up the blade of his axe and slam it into the bears paw severing a good portion of it, with a bellow the pain and a whimper the bear starts to retreat back into the darkness of the forest before dropping down onto all fours and going off in a limping run. Now things have calmed down Hienrick steps forwards the fire and speaks, "We should wash the blood away before it attrachs any beastmen or other kind of beasts. I also suggest you hurry up and eat that meat before its smell attracks any unwelcomed guests."

The Hunter then looks around at each of you before moving other to his mount. "Gather your things, we are leaving here. This little episode has cost us time that could of been used resting and I want to carry on moving to Salzemund. You have five minutes or im leaving you behind." With that Hienrich Schalger pulls himself up onto the back of his mount and looks at you all. "I'll be waiting at the entrance to the path which lead it here, if you have already forgotten which way that is, head east." Spuring his mount into motion the red-coated hunter disappears into the darkness to await you. 

With the hunter having vanished from sight you are stood by the camp fire with the rest of the group having been ordered to pack up your belongings and gather your mounts, the fire will need putting out and the cooking meat above it will need to be eaten though you may wish to ask Kai where exactly he got the meat from as it is likely to be the reason that the bear came in the first place. Both Aldegar and Nysard would feel a painful throbbing in their injuries for being forced to move them and for only minutes ago been beating each other senseless. 

For now you have a few minutes of quiet time to contemplate and mull over what happened especially the incident between Aldegar and Nysard where they almost came to blows with weapons and could easily of seriously injured or perhaps even killed each other. There is a rift tearing this group apart and it needs to be adressed before you can focus fully on the task of saving those taken by the vampires but you are un-able to focus on what the rift is because of. Is it because of the mysterious and shady hunter who appears from no-where? Or is it because you are all tired and the attack on the village has left you physically and mentally drain meaning that tempers and fights are becoming more common? What ever it is it needs to be found and dealt with.


----------



## Euphrati

This close to the bear, Dyanah could smell its dank musky scent even over the smoke of their fire. The beast was huge; black, sickle-like claws easily the length of her finger caught the light of the flaming brand Dyanah held out before her with each wave of its massive paws as it lumbered ever closer to where the group stood in defense. A soft whistling was followed by a bellow of pain from the bear before the beast snapped the feathered shaft of an arrow, visible where it had embedded itself into the thick, dark fur forelimb of the beast, with a swipe of its paw. The beast made a haphazard attack, its actions seemingly befuddled by the sudden opposition it was faced with, and Dyanah easily backed away from the path of its paw though Nysard seemed to stumble a bit as he nearly stepped into the fire avoiding the blow. 

Enraged, the bear lurched forwards towards them with lumbering frustration; its second swipe clipping Aldegar's axe and nearly tearing it from the farmhand's grip. Dyanah bit back a coarse oath and thrust the burning branch in her hands into the bear's slavering path, Nysard had regained his footing and quickly joined her in forcing it back from Aldegar. She noted that Kai had also joined them in defending the camp, snatching a smoldering branch from the fire; an act echoed a moment later as the priestess Keira came running from the lakeside in aid. Dyanah did not even dwell on where the enigmatic Hunter had slipped away to for a moment, and she was not going to take her eyes off the bear to cast about for him either in any case.

Confronted by a unified group of five young humans baring smoking bands and the keen edge of an axe, as well as the threat of the deep bite of another arrow from the unseen Thorin, the bear paused momentarily; its dark eyes moving between the group and the hunk of meat sizzling above the fire as it wuffed at the air with its immense muzzle. The scent of the meat proved to be too much of a temptation for the bear to give up so easily, however, and it advanced on the group again with a powerful swipe of its injured paw aimed squarely at Aldegar's head. To Dyanah's relief, the farmhand was able to bring up the edge of his axe in time to intercept the blow. The bear howled in agony, falling back as blood spattered from the gapping wound that Aldegar had dealt to its limb. It swiftly turned away from the group, dropping to all fours and heading back into the night-darkened forest with a limping rush.

Dyanah started, a half-gasp of surprise escaping her lips, when the voice cut across the clearing; she was still holding the smoldering branch out before her in a white-knuckled grip and whirled around to aim a scathing look in the Hunter's direction. A look that changed to one of livid indignation as the man continued on speaking before hauling himself up onto the back of his mount and riding off without a backwards glance. _Hienrick's words made no sense, was the Hunter that daft not to see how badly in need of rest they all were, mounts included? The forest was as dark as the heart of a murderer; how were any of their mounts supposed to see more than a few meters beyond the firelight without chancing a broken leg much less for the group to actually make any distance riding?_

Dyanah let out an exasperated snort at the Hunter's idiotic demand, feeling as if her limbs had been weighted down by lead as the excitement of the bear's assualt began to wear off. Turning, she bent to toss the branch she was holding back into the fire,

'He is a fool if he thinks we are fit to travel at all before dawn!' 

The flames flared up as drippings from the meat sizzled and spat, causing her to stop and glance towards Aldegar before casting a distinctly wary look towards Nysard, Keira, and then Kai,

'Where... *did *that meat come from?'


----------



## darkreever

With a bellow more of rage than anything else, the bear swiped away Thorin’s arrow from its paw. Aldegar tried to thrust the flaming piece of wood at the creature, but was forced to check the action in order to dodge the swipe of that unharmed paw. *‘Here!’* A voice called out from the farmhands side, and though he knew that he should not, Aldegar turned his head to find its source. Dyanah was there with him, his axe clutched in her outstretched arm, the limb shaking slightly under the tool’s weight. Aldegar took his axe in his free hand, but when he tried to pull away and keep himself between the bear and Dyanah, she did not let go.

One look from her eyes was all he needed, though the outstretched hand was a good clue as well. _“Damn you sometimes woman.”_ He growled, pressing the flaming wood into her hand and only then did she release the axe from what might have been a white knuckled grip. Axe in hand, Aldegar turned his full attention to the bear and it likely saved his life. Again the paw came swinging out, this time for him alone. The farmhand didn’t have enough time to do anything beyond try and get the kiss of his axe in the thing’s way, but before he could the limb connected and Aldegar was thrown off his feet.

He hit the ground hard, stars of pain dancing across his vision and a warm trickle of liquid coming from the back of his shoulder. With a curse, the farmhand got back to his feet, ignoring the pain in his body and taking the axe up in both hands, Aldegar looked around to clear the stars from his vision. He spotted Dyanah, the priestess Keira, and the snake Kai waving fire at the bear while Nysard tried to keep it at bay with an axe of his own. Yelling out, Aldegar ran back towards the bear and it reacted by swiping at him again, this time for his head. But the farmhand was prepared, chopping down with his axe and taking the paw dead on. The tool was nearly wrenched from his grip, but either by fate or sheer force of will the farmhand held on and pulled it free, and along with it a large chunk of the paw as well.

With a cry of pain, the bear finally began to flee away from the camp, but Aldegar was taking no chances and he advanced on the creature with a degree of caution. He would make sure it ran away, but needed to be careful he did not goad it into lashing out or going after someone else. A beast was at its most dangerous wounded and cornered, and this bear would be more than able to crush anyone unable to get out of its way, axe or flame regardless.

Once the beast fled beyond the light of the fire, Aldegar turned back to the camp, his boot coming down on something not of dirt or stone. Lifting his foot away, the farmhand found the blade, his blade, that Nysard had thrown and nearly lost. His lip curling in anger at that thought, Aldegar took the blade up in one fist and placed it back in the sheath at the base of his back. When he returned to the fire at the center of the camp, Aldegar had enough time to see that bastard hunter jump on his horse and ride into the darkness.

*'He is a fool if he thinks we are fit to travel at all before dawn!'* Dyanah cried out in anger, and that was all he needed to know what the fool hunter had said. _“That demandable bear shouldn’t be coming back this night, let that idiot ride off until he realizes we are not with him.”_ Aldegar said, exhaustion was heavy in his voice but not as much so in his body, at least not enough to prevent him from nodding at Dyanah’s next words and glaring at Kai and then Nysard, lingering on him as the thought of his blade refused to back down from his mind.


----------



## Midge913

The beast roared in pain and anger and swiped a heavy paw at the oaken shaft protruding from its forepaw. Thorin hissed in irritation as the shaft snapped in two. He only had 20 odd arrows to begin with, and he lamented the fact that his quiver felt lighter than it had in ages. He was well out of the combat, not out of cowardice, but out of practicality. His scrawny frame bore him little strength and prowess in face to face conflict, Aldegar and Nysard were better suited for such things. But he felt a pang of regret that they put themselves in harms way while he lingered on the fringe, waiting for a good shot with his bow. The swirling melee that his companions were now engaged in provided him no opportunity, and the flashing spars of burning wood wielded by Dyanah and Keira, messed with his vision. With a quiet snarl of irritation he moved further to the beasts rear flank. Then he saw it, an open corridor, and quick as a flash he loosed the shaft that he had held in tension, muscles crying out in relief. He hadn't realized the strain in his arms and shoulders the heavy pull of his bow had caused, so caught up he was in the flurry of action around him. 

However the shaft sailed off its mark as the bear reared back, a snarl of pain accompanying its movement, thick blood falling to the ground from an injured paw. It seemed that, though he had not seen it happen, the beast had felt the stinging bite of Aldegar's axe. Seeing that it would not get the easy meal it had so desired, the bear retreated back into the woods. Snapping branches and rustling leaves heralding its departure. Traversing carefully around the edge of the clearing, his ears straining for any sign of the beasts return, Thorin searched for his arrow. He barely contained fury at recent events threatened to overwhelm him once more as he found that in the bears retreat, it had snapped the second shaft, its tip buried in the earth, white goose fletchings littering the ground. 

Returning to the fire, Thorin heard agnry mumblings amongst those surrounding the spit of meat cooking over the fire. It seemed the reclusive hunter had returned. How convienent Thorin thought, that at the moment of action, in their moment of need he was no where to be found. Exhaustion gripped Thorin at his core, a deep bone aching weariness that made him want to throw himself down on the hard cold ground, and sleep for days. But it seemed that the Hunter, so sure in himself, so single minded, desired to travel on this very night. 

Thorin was unsurprised that this procalmation drew Dyanah's ire, though he was surprised to find that he agreed with her. He had no intention of riding, asleep in the saddle for another night. The tireless Hunter was a no fool, surely he should know that they were in no condition to travel. However it seemed that he cared not, and with a self-contented nod, he rode into the forest, towards the entrance to the path. Thorin sat, back down, his back against the same tree that he had watched his companions from earlier, his head in his hands. His exhaustion was clouding his judgement. He knew that the best was to get the revenge his heart so desired was to follow the Hunter, but what good would come of things if, in the moment he reached his destination, he was too weary to do anything about it. What good would catching his foe be if he lacked the impetus to exact his revenge. Just as he thought this Aldegar put voice to the same thought that Thorin was having.

"...., let that idiot ride off until he realizes we are not with him."

Thorin's sentiments exactly. It was only then, when Dyanah's voice cut across the clearing, that he started to feel wary. A feeling of trepidation creeping over him. Where indeed had the meat come from.... Tightening his grip on his bow and making sure that his hunting knife was clear in its scabbard, Thorin closed his eyes, trying to clear his thoughts.


----------



## Angel of Blood

Kai still couldn't quite believe it. A Bear. Something so simple and ordinary, especially compared to what they had faced over the last couple of days. But still it rooted him to the spot. A man could see a whole manner of sights, situations and creatures, but nothing could quite dispel the sight of a fully grown(and hungry) bear. Hundreds of pounds of muscle and pure animal aggression. The others were quicker to react, with Nysard instantly quickly hurling a cleaver at the animal, narrowly missing Aldegar as he did. The cleaver did not seem to dissuade the bear though, if anything making it more angry. A moment later an arrow whistled in, no doubt loosed by Thorin and hit the bears right paw causing it to roar in pain. Aldegar quickly rushed the bear with his axe, defiant and stupid as ever, but he was quickly backed up by the others with flaming branches. Kell snapped out of his stunned state and picked a flaming brand up as well.

The bear was clearly hungry and wasn't put off by Aldegars stubborn defiant stand. After the rest of them joined him however, all armed with fire, the animal clearly began to think better of the situation and back off a little before looking back at the meat. With a roar it charged back in, Kai thought it must be desperately hungry to continue to press its attack and almost felt a stab of sorrow for the animal. Did it have cubs back at a den somewhere to feed as well? It mattered little however, if it was between him or the bear, he would of course choose himself. It over committed itself though and lost a great deal of its paw to Aldegars axe for its troubles. With a final roar it limped off back into the woods.

Only then did Hienrick finally approach them. Why hadn't he involved himself Kai wondered, looking at him suspiciously. Before he could say anything the hunter ordered them to gather their things and get read to leave for Salzemund immediately. Kai was more than happy to comply for once with the hunters wished, they had already let the vampires have enough of a head start and with every passing hour Jenna was taken further away from him. 

Dyanah protested to the others about the hunters decision and her doting lover Aldegar quickly agreed with her sentiment. Kai cared little what they would decide to do, any connection or relationship he felt towards any of the group were rapidly deteriorating, he was in this for himself and Jenna now. He would stick with whoever carried the best chance of saving his sister and right now that was Hienrick in his opinion. Even as he packed his things however he noted Dyanah and Aldegar now glaring in his directions. What might he have done to upset their delicate feelings now he wondered.

"Where….did that meat come from" she asked him, accusingly so in his mind.

Frowning back at her he replied "How should I know, the hunter gave it to me, ask him. And whilst we're on the topic, you may all be content to sit around on your laurels and wait, but i'm going with Hienrick, squabble amongst yourselves when you will decide to catch up with us." With one more venomous glance at them all he marched over to his horse, secured his belonging and rode off after the Hunter.


----------



## deathbringer

A snarling roar tore her tremulous thoughts asunder, held her frozen for a moment legs encased in ice, blood crystallising in her veins. 

What madness had engulfed the others, what danger threatened them. Fear gnawed at her bones, yet she fought the terror away, what if they were injured, what if their blood spilled upon the ground?

They would need her, however much the vet and her beast scorned her, she was a healer.  She had a duty to perform.

Her limbs broke into a run, carrying her forward towards the flittering shadows of the firelight atop the bank, leering stretching shapes that twitched and writhed with subtle malice. She broke the clearing, heart catching in her mouth at a second roar emerging from between the jaws of a great mass of fur and muscle, a true savage beast, the stench of seering meat enflaming its hunger even as it burned her throat, bilious nausea causing her stomach to buckle even as she rushed towards the fire.

Dynah stood, flame branch casting glittering shadows over stern features, statuesque, a harsh nobility carressing her features, a direct contrast to her beloved features, a bestial mask framing wild eyes, the slightest tinge of animalistic lust glittering in their depths even as he tried to pull her from harms way.

Yet she did not budge and Kiera felt burning admiration, admonishment for her own cowardice, did the woman know no fear. She would not be outdone, not be found wanting, and she joined her, upon Aldegar other flank, a burning brazier held aloft , the heat seering her callused fingers yet she dulled the emotion, determined not to flinch even as she faced the slobbering jaws of the monster.

It paused, mind twitching at the sight of flame and naked steel and she willed it to turn tail and dissappear, eyes fixed upon the long talon, talons that could rend her head from her shoulders, that could tear open her belly to leave her entrails upon the ground.

Then the claw swept sweeping past her for the head of Aldegar between them yet cold steel met the soft underside of its paw and its howl cleft the clearing, cleft through her heart, the long keening cry of an animal in pain.

Its savagery was gone and even as it turned tale and fled, lolloping gate struck with the harsh limp, leaving blood stained grass in its wake, the gentle thump of its paws met by her own gentle sigh of relief even as she cast the brazier into the fire. Even as it dissappeared so did the pain in her heart, the sorrow for a living creature pained, be it man or beast, the mother sought to help her children.

The hunter seemed to appear from the shadows his words seeking urgency, rebuffed by a suddenly weary Dynah and a snarling Aldegar, their words supported by Thorin's wan gaze, yet Kiera brushed the fatigue away.

Animosity still reigned, hatred and bitterness flowing between fleeting gazes between the boys, a great chasm seeming to appear in the ground between them even as Kai saddled his horse and moved away.

Kiera followed suit, gentle coaxing words into her horses ears as she fondled its mane and it nuzzled into her, the whites of its eyes fading as it whickered gently in her ear, drawing a playful laugh from her lips.

"Come little one, we must move on, dont want the bear to come back do we."

A disgruntled snort brought a second laugh and a gentle kiss upon its long nose, before she moved to saddle up before swinging herself atop the horse and kicking it gently til it moved at a slow walk towards where Heinrich and Kai waited yet even as her face moved into the shadows she halted upon the edge of the clearing, eyes looking into Dyanh's weary features

"You hired the hunter for a reason Miss Dynah, but a few days in the woods and you feel qualified to reject his advice?"

She did not wait for the answer giving her horses flanks a gentle tap and she slid away into the darkness, the horse walking carefully under the moonlit path following in Kai's wake.


----------



## revan4559

Kai: Your horse walks along the small forest trail under the hanging branches of the tree's that obscure the light of both moons for the most part until you reach the edge of the forest and end up back on the road where infront of you is the hunter sat upon his mighty mount and thanks to the eerie glow created by Morrslieb and Mannslieb the crimson coat of the hunter and black fur of his horse make them seem as if you have happened across a midnight spectral rider who rides off to unknown ends and deeds. As you get closer you can here Hienrick mumbling to himself though you cant quite make out what he is saying and as you get closer his head whips around to face your direction though the darkness from the rim of his hat remains cast over the upper half of his face showing only his pale jaw and lips. "I see that atleast one of you had the sense to follow me, while Dyanah is doing what she thinks is best she is wrong. She does not know what can lurk within these woods and will be attracted to the scent of blood, if they do not hurry up and meet us here then we shall have to go back and collect them. Tell me Kai do you think you can convince the quite one(Thorin) to come with us if I can get Miss Dyanah to come along? Where she goes her 'wolf' will most certainly follow." The Hunter then awaits your answer and while you answer him there is a snap of a twig behind you which makes you turn your horse around and see that the priestess Keira has decided to join you.

Keira: Your mount carries you through the forest path towards where the hunter and Kai await but for those few brief minutes you are alone you can't help but remain cautious as you constantly look around yourself checking for danger but your cautious is swiftly dispelled as you hear the voice of Hienrick from up ahead as he speaks with Kai but the others of the group. Exiting the forest path you find yourself back on the main forest road and infront of you are Kai and Hienrick both seated upon their steeds with Hienrick looking more like a ghostly spectre in the eerie green glow of the night and as you approach you hear Hienrick ask Kai if you can convince Thorin to come along with the rest of the group if he can get Dyanah to come with him as Aldegar will go where ever she goes and as you continue to listen your horse stands on a small twig snapping it in the process which brings the hunters head whipping around to look at you with right had having half drawn the silver sword at his side before he places it back within its sheath. "I see that another one of you had the sense to follow me but it appears that none of the others are willing to follow just yet. It seems I will have to go back and collect them. You two wait here and I shall return in a few minutes unless of course you would rather come with me." With that Hienrick rides past you and back towards the camp leaving you alone with Kai to either talk or simply turn around and follow the hunter back to camp.

Dyanah: You hear Kais reply that it was Hienrick who gave Kai the meat to cook and wonder why exactly the hunter would do such a thing as since you met him he has never really expressed a concern of whether or not the group goes hungry but then again since you have met him you have noticed that his mood changes almost as rapidly as the wind. Before you can say anything to Kai he rides off shortly followered by the priestess Keira who asks you why you disregard the hunters advice when it was you who hired him in the first place which makes you wonder if you truely know better than someone who has been in the hunting profession for a few years like the hunter has, while thinking of Hienrick's time of being a hunter you are once again reminded of the conversation you had with him about him actually being older than he looks and wonder why he looks as young as he does for someone who claims to be five to seven years older than what he looks. Your thoughts are then interupted by the return of the hunter who rides into the middle of the camp and dismounts his midnight black steed and makes his way over to you with a very confident strides as he completely ignores Aldegar. "I did say that we were leaving but you were taking too long so I have come to collect you." Stopping directly infront of you the hunter leans forward and takes a single step pushing his right shoulder so it tucks neatly just under your stomach and wraps his right arm around both of your legs with his hand gripping onto your right thigh before he rights himself literally hauling you over his shoulder with all the ease of a man who might be picking up a five year old child before he swiftly turns filling your vision with a swirl of crimson and stomps off back to his mount where he steps you ontop of it so that you are sat side saddle before making his way over to your mule.

Aldegar: While you, Dyanah and Thorin stay Kai and Keira set off after the hunter but not before Kai gives his answer to where he got the meat from and Keira telling Dyanah that she should listen to the advice of the hunter. Taking a deep breath you start to think that the best way for you to rescue those that were taken is if you and the others do what needs to be done without the help of anyone else but what hope would you stand against the vampires that took those close to you? Perhaps when you reach Salzemund you will be able to get some profession help from another older and more experienced hunter to lead you to the cursed land of Sylvannia and rescue Jeanna, Kristen and Dyanah's father from the clutches of the vampires. While you think on what needs to be done the hunter returns by himself without saying a word as he rides into the middle of the camp and dismounts his horse before striding over to Dyanah where you hear him say that he has come to collect her. Before you are able to say or do anything the hunter throws Dyanah over his shoulder and moves away from you to place her ontop of his horse where he then goes over to Dyanah's mule and starts to untie her, the hunter doing such a thing sends a new wave of anger through your mind at how he treats Dyanah as simply a little girl that needs to do what she is told and how he acted by simply taking her away from you. What do you do now that the hunter has returned and is trying to take Dyanah from you?

Thorin: As you close your eyes you start to clear your mind and calm yourself as you recall the events that just took place and try to make sense of them all and you come to the conclusion that it there was no harm intended as the bear was simply very hungry and wanting something to eat and it was purely by chance that it came across you all when it did. Opening your eyes you see that Keira and Kai have left to go after the hunter and that Dyanah and Aldegar are stood next to each other in relative silence as they too seem to be processing what just happened and what to do next but the silence is soon interupted by the appearance of the hunter who makes his way back into the camp and proceeds to state that Dyanah is going to come along with him and you watch in relative amazement at how easily Hienrick picks up Dyanah and carries her off before making his way over to gather her things though your eyes instantly shift to look to Aldegar who now seems to be getting even more angry at what just happened and could possible even be contemplating attacking the hunter which would not be the wisest thing as it would mean one of them or pehaps even both will end up with injuries that could of been avoided? Do you try to calm Aldegar down or simply sit back and watch to see what unfolds? Or do you start to pack up your things incase the group does decide to move on?


----------



## darkreever

Kai’s answer was more than enough to put a dumbstruck expression on Aldegar’s face. That he still had little care about the meat, even after it had brought a bear amongst them, left the former farmhand speechless. But that was not all this night had decided to lop at him with surprise, for the priestess Keira had words of her own. _*"You hired the hunter for a reason Miss Dynah, but a few days in the woods and you feel qualified to reject his advice?”*_ She said, punctuating her words with an air of superiority; or at least it felt that way.

After long moments, Aldegar let out an exhausted breath to try and clear his head so that they could decide what it is they would do. He wanted to stay, to rail against the bastards sudden decision after trouble that he had caused. But if they did that, would it just be himself and Dyanah? He did not know where Thorin would stand, and in the end would it even be worth it? Had he not forced Kai to return so that they could face those monsters together? *Sigmar give me a sign for some other choice.*

The sound of heavy movement brings the farmhand back from his thoughts in time to watch the hunter drop from his horse and walk towards them. From the way he moves and his stance, it is not to Aldegar that his attention lies, but instead Dyanah. _"I did say that we were leaving but you were taking too long so I have come to collect you."_ The bastard said a moment before hauling Dyanah over his shoulder as if she weighed nothing. For a second Aldegar is left utterly speechless; he hadn’t even been able to follow the man’s movements despite being little more than an arm’s length away.

But that moment of shock washes away all too soon, watching the bastard toss her onto his black steed none-too-gently. Without thought his hands clench into fists of rage, and despite his exhaustion the idea of burying his axe in the hunters neck feels all to good. In the end though, the thought of having fought so hard to keep everyone together only to be the ones to cast it apart wins; and with a dropping of his shoulders the farm hand un-ball’s his fists and makes his way over to Dyanah’s mule.

The bastard is already there, fiddling with the not to untie the thing and it takes every ounce of will-power to not laugh at the man. _“Get out of the damn way, don’t you know anything?”_ He says, pushing the hunter aside so that he can work at the knot; it is a simple thing, at least for anyone who has had to work even a few days in their life. _“There, like that; anything else and your mount might be able to get it free.”_ Aldegar finished, the knot coming undone with relative ease.

Taking Dyanah’s mule by the rope, he pulls it towards the black steed, glowering at the thing as he brings her own mount to its side. _“Take her and go to the others, me and him’ll sort the remains of the camp.”_ Aldegar tells her, grabbing a sturdy branch and lighting one end with the flame from the fire. _“Go on, I don’t think anyone else was smart enough to bring light with them.”_ The farm hand said before turning back to the bastard and the remains of the camp.

Making way to his own meagre belongings, Aldegar packed what could be saved from the camp before putting his own rough tunic back on. It was still damp from the water but he did not care, it was one of the few remaining things to remind him of his family. _“Don’t just stand there like an idiot, gather some of the wood for torches and put the rest of the fire out. Unless you and e’ry body else really want to flounder about in the dark like morons.”_ He growled to the hunter while setting his belongings back on his own mount.


----------



## Euphrati

Dyanah felt a sickening suspicion uncoil in her stomach as Kai turned to speak, a suspicion that was only confirmed by the young man's words, and simply arched an eyebrow in response to the tart words from the priestess; biting back the urge to rise to the other woman's undisguised barb with a shake of her head.

_The Hunter_. The Hunter was responsible for the meat that brought the bear into their midst. Questions followed the thought closely, like wolves nipping at the heels of an exhausted stag. _Fresh meat did not keep long and was ill-served to traveling, where had the Hunter gotten it? Back at the benighted village where they had found such destruction and damnation? Surely not._ Yet, they had passed by no other farms on their journey, nor had they even seen another traveler on the roadside to barter supplies with and the uncomfortable thought remained like a burr lodged deep in a sheep's flank. Dyanah fixed her eyes on the fire, thoughts lost in a muddled haze of uncertainty and exhaustion as Aldegar stood by in silence; seemingly torn by the others decisions to follow the Hunter. 

Dyanah could not shake the growing disquiet that swirled around her thoughts. In her opinion, the Hunter's behaviour was becoming more and more erratic with each passing hour. It was obvious that the Hunter was used to traveling on his own whims, but the increasing uneasiness in her gut told Dyanah that there was far more to things than a simple aversion to company. 

The muted beat of a horse's hooves on the forest soil and the jingle of tack from a rider seemed distant and forgotten in her concerns, that is until the dark-velvet voice of the Hunter brought her attention back to the fore and Dyanah turned to face him with questions hanging on her lips. Only to have them shoved aside by a started yelp of surprise as he snatched her up off her feet with all the air of a miss-behaving child who had refused to come to the supper table when called. 

The world tipped on its side and her hair tumbled into her eyes, the audacity of the man's actions leaving Dyanah in a state of momentary shock as he turned back to his coal-black stallion. He had taken all of two strides before the shock gave way to indignation and Dyanah squirmed against the man's grip with a squeal of feminine outrage. It did little to slow his stride however, and slung over the Hunter's shoulder as she was afforded Dyanah little in the way of leverage to break free of his hold on her. Almost as quickly as he had deposited her across the saddle of his mount, Dyanah kicked free and slid off the towering stallion to storm after Hienrick with the fury of the offense clear in her narrowed amber eyes.

'How *dare *you lay a hand on me _without _my consent as if I was some half-witted barmaid who can't find her way out of her own skirts without your so-called *aid*!'

Guinevere was rolling her eyes and shifting threateningly as Hienrick reached for her lead and Dyanah could not help but cultivate the hope that the Hunter's callousness would earn him a well deserved bite from the mule, but Aldegar was already moving to interpose himself between the Hunter and their mounts. The farmhand pressed the Hunter aside with a snort; Dyanah did not have to see his face to know Aldegar was keeping careful hold on his temper from the annoyance that his voice carried. Guinevere followed Aldegar's guidance eagerly; the jenny-mule giving the Hunter a skittish glance as she stepped by him and keeping her ears pinned back all the while.

Aldegar brought Guinevere to a halt by Dyanah's side and pressed the guide reins into her hand, speaking in low tones as he moved to collect a brand from the fireside before passing that into her grip as well. Dyanah took a slow breath to still her ire and blunt her tongue before giving a curt shake of her head,

'And leave the both of you alone to _'sort things out'_ with the edge of his blade? I think *not*.'

Dyanah moved to recover the woolen blanket from where it lay crumpled on the ground, jamming the end of the branch into the soft earth at her side to free up her hands before giving the blanket a vigorous shake.

'... and I'm not going anywhere without getting some answers first.'

Dyanah leveled a sharp look at the Hunter across the fire,

'Where did you get that meat from? Who was that... that... _man _in the village back there and _*how did he know your name*_, Sire Hienrick?'


----------



## Midge913

Strange shadows, caused by the flickering of the firelight, danced across the back of his eyelids as Thorin sat contemplating his next move. Exhaustion was playing with his judgement. Anger and rage replacing logic and reason. He just couldn't shake this feeling of unease where the Hunter was concerned. There was just something about the man that put Thorin on edge, made him want to resist his suggestions. The fact that he was bone weary only compounding those feelings of unease. At least the mystery of the hunk of meat had been solved. It didn't answer the question of where the Hunter had procured the fresh piece, but Thorin decided that he would just add it to the series of unanswered questions that seemed to be accumulating in his mind. One day, when he was coherent enough to ask the right questions, he would confront the Hunter with them. 

With a heavy sigh he opened his eyes. Kai, Keira, and the Hunter were nowhere to be seen, though Aldegar and Dyanah stood, just inside the ring of light provided by the campfire. They seemed rooted to the spot as well, as if they were also trying to decide what they would do. One would think that Dyanah's anger would have made her choice obvious, but Thorin saw indecision in her expression. Aldegar's upturned gaze seemed to be looking for inspiration from the heavens. Thorin was glad that he wasn't the only one conflicted. Kai and Keira seemed to follow the Hunter with blind faith. For the first time in a long time, Thorin had no clear path. 

Moments later the Hunter returned, the heavy thud of his War Horse's hoof drawing Thorin's attention as Heinrich re-emerged into the clearing from the trees. Thorin had to quickly stiffle a chortle of laughter as the man tossed Dyanah over his shoulder, drawing an indignant cry from the woman. Thorin watched as Heinrich tossed her into the saddle of his mount. Obviously the Hunter was not going to leave them be, he seemed intent on the fact that Dyanah would accompany him and where the young vet went, Aldegar was sure to follow even if that meant remaining in the company of the Hunter. Resignation, heavy acceptance of his situation fell upon Thorin like a wet blanket, weighty and smoothering. He could not complete his quest for vengence alone. It seemed that despite his earlier statement he would need to follow the mysterious Hunter for at least a while longer. 

He heard Aldegar, Dyanah, and Heinrick speaking to one another, but paid them no heed. Rooting into his side pouch he pulled out a spare cloth and approaching the roasting spit of meat he carved off a few thick pieces with his hunting knife, wrapping them tightly in the cloth. At least he would have something to eat as they rode. Pulling his hood back up, he swung himself up into the saddle and turned his steed in the direction that he had seen the rest of the group go. He wondered briefly at the soundness of his decision to accompany these people, but quickly pushed the thought from his mind. The decision had been made and he needed to live with it. Hopefully they would reach their destination and catch up with their quarry before they all killed each other.


----------

